# Official 1/4th Quarter Mile, Drag Strip, Times.



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Official 1/4 Quarter Mile, Drag Strip, Times.*

_Please excuse the silly title, I did the whole 1/4th and quarter mile to make it easy to search._

Please post your time slips, vehicle information and engine modifications and I'll update this thread with your rank. To expedite the process, please PM me all of the information in the format listed below. Don't skimp or it will take forever to get updated. Please also include your mod list for the notes below.


```
[b]YYYY/MM/DD - [email protected]        - DT  - TM  - Vehicle - Turbo     - Tuner - Fuel          - User                 - Confirmation[/b]
2014/05/31 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GLI MK6 - PTxxxxx   - APR   -     AKI       - patrick02            - [url=http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k437/pattrick02/FB_IMG_1401502163603_zps8a430e9a.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2013/12/18 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - GT3071R   - APR   -     AKI       - Guy Harding          - [url=http://www.goapr.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/slip-181213.png]Time Slip[/url]
2013/08/03 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK6 - GT3071R   - GIAC  - 104 AKI WM    - SammyVR6             - [url=http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=8467fb2c3ea02b25e956b69f0fe74a93&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.vwvortex.com%2Fshowthread.php%3F4930783-Official-1-4th-Quarter-Mile-Drag-Strip-Times.%2Fpage36&v=1&libId=26c1eacd-001f-4761-9c10-00570d5f1cba&out=http%3A%2F%2Fsmg.photobucket.com%2Fuser%2FSammyvr6%2Fmedia%2Fnull_zps72877732.jpg.html&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.vwvortex.com%2Fshowthread.php%3F4930783-Official-1-4th-Quarter-Mile-Drag-Strip-Times.&title=VWVortex.com%20-%20Official%201%2F4th%20Quarter%20Mile%2C%20Drag%20Strip%2C%20Times.&txt=%3Cimg%20src%3D%22http%3A%2F%2Fimg.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fv731%2FSammyvr6%2Fnull_zps72877732.jpg%22%20border%3D%220%22%20alt%3D%22%22%3E&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13759871984206]Time Slip[/url]
2012/11/23 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GLI MK6 - GT3071R   - APR   - 105 AKI       - pattrick02           - [url=http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k437/pattrick02/_DSC0003-2.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2012/03/11 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK5 - GT3071R   - APR   - 104 AKI WM    - Steelcurtain         - [url=http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx221/steelcurtain_4550/VW_20T_EngineBuild/0833e11b.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2013/04/03 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - GT3071R   - APR   - 104 AKI       - [email protected]     - [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N8nyoGE-Rg]Time Slip & Video[/url]
2014/02/02 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - BW K04-64 - GIAC  - 104 AKI WM    - [email protected]          - [url=http://www.giacusa.com/images/austin/MK6_DSG/MK6K04Slips.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2011/10/23 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK5 - GT2860RS  - APR   - 104 AKI WM    - Steelcurtain         - [url=http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx221/steelcurtain_4550/bc3d41bf.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2013/  /   - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - Scirocco- GT3071R   - Stlth -  95 RON OB    - Stealth-tuned-roc    - [url=http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=8467fb2c3ea02b25e956b69f0fe74a93&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.vwvortex.com%2Fshowthread.php%3F4930783-Official-1-4th-Quarter-Mile-Drag-Strip-Times.%2Fpage34&v=1&libId=fe3a86d5-f60e-4389-951c-5e0385850f51&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vwgticlub.co.za%2FDW13.pdf&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.vwvortex.com%2Fshowthread.php%3F4930783-Official-1-4th-Quarter-Mile-Drag-Strip-Times.%2Fpage35&title=VWVortex.com%20-%20Official%201%2F4th%20Quarter%20Mile%2C%20Drag%20Strip%2C%20Times.&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vwgticlub.co.za%2FDW13.pdf&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13759877846197]Time Slip[/url]
2011/04/09 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - BW K04-64 - GIAC  - 105 AKI       - AWE                  - [url=http://www.awe-tuning.com/ee/images/uploads/awe_mk6_k04_timeslip_040911.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2010/10/13 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK6 - GT2860RS  - APR   - 100 AKI       - [email protected]  - [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lT3J3drjHkE&feature=player_embedded]Video[/url]
2011/10/22 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK6 - BW K04-64 - APR   - 105 AKI       - Branman              - [url=http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m208/branman65/3d05158a.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2014/06/20 - 12.09 @115.05 - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - P&P-k04   - GIAC  - 100OCT+meth   - Blu--Pearl           - [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14487751244/player]Time Slip[/url]
2012/12/xx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK6 - TD06      - GIAC  -  98 RON WM    - SammyVR6             - [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/Sammyvr6/598615_401536586588699_1202216278_n.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2011/08/26 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK5 - GT2860RS  - APR   -  93 AKI       - VaGPuncher           - [url=http://tapatalk.com/mu/a6898955-e04b-162c.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2013/07/27 - [email protected] - FWD -     -     MK6 - BW K04-65 - GIAC  -               - [email protected]          - [url=http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy338/temanuele91/IMAG0280_zps6551cc84.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2011/06/30 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK5 - BW K04-64 - APR   -  93 AKI       - SpaceJayce           - [url=http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff494/spaceyjacey/IMG_0832.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
05/29/2013 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - BW K04-64 - GIAC  -  98 RON       - BennyAUSGTi          - [url=http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=8467fb2c3ea02b25e956b69f0fe74a93&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.vwvortex.com%2Fprivate.php%3Fdo%3Dshowpm%26pmid%3D14173346&v=1&libId=9c0f0c10-24e7-40d9-9f3c-8c852eaec3e9&out=http%3A%2F%2Fimageshack.us%2Fa%2Fimg96%2F5040%2F20130530092702.jpg&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.vwvortex.com%2Fprivate.php&title=Updated%201%2F4%20mile%20time%20-%20Vortex%20Media%20Group&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fimageshack.us%2Fa%2Fimg96%2F5040%2F20130530092702.jpg&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13704676524388]Time Slip[/url]
2012/07/02 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - BW K04-64 - Xcede -  98 AKI WM    - Vish_M               - [url=http://www.dragtimes.com/images_timeslip/24384-2012-Volkswagen-GTI-Timeslip.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2012/05/24 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK5 - BW K04-64 - APR   - 100 AKI       - TSiUG                - [url=http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24679212/photo%20%2827%29.JPG]Time Slip[/url]
2011/04/17 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - GT2860RS  - APR   - 100 AKI       - joe3292003           - [url=http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e241/joe3292003/2011-04-30_00-45-20_459.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2014/05/24 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - IHI KO3P&P- GIAC  - 100 AKI WM    - Blu--Pearl           - [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14258161254/]Time Slip[/url]
2011/09/17 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK5 - BW K04-64 - APR   -  93 AKI       - TSiUG                - [url=http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24679212/photo%20%2818%29.JPG]Time Slip[/url]
2010/09/25 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK6 - GT2860RS  - APR   -  92 AKI       - Futrell Autowerks    - [url=http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs649.snc4/60906_155604857793106_112422292111363_357892_7261020_n.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2011/05/   - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK6 - GT2860RS  - APR   - 100 MON       - Guy @ HP - APR Oz    - [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCKVaJ8l-J8]Video[/url]
2014/11/02 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - APR   - 100 AKI       - recognized 1         - [url=https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-OG345oc8EhQ/VFfvgc05DGI/AAAAAAAABj4/D72mLExzXdU/s800/Photo%2520Nov%252002%252C%25205%252033%252000%2520PM.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
____/__/__ - [email protected]_ - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - BW K04-64 - FRC   -  98 RON WM    - FRC GTI 6            - [color=red]None[/color]
2010/12/11 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - BW K04-64 - GIAC  -  93 AKI       - AWE                  - [url=http://www.awe-tuning.com/media/cars/MK6/cecil_county/awe_mk6_k04_timeslip.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2013/05/05 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - BW K04-64 - GIAC  -  98 RON WM    - BennyAUSGTi          - [url=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/20130502084843.jpg/]Time Slip[/url]
2010/12/04 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK5 - BW K04-64 - GIAC  -  91 AKI WM OB - GIAC                 - [url=http://www.giacusa.com/images/austin/TSIK04/GIAC_K04_best_ET.png]Time Slip[/url]
2012/11/10 - [email protected] - FWD -     - GTI MK6 - BW K04-64 - APR   -  93 AKI       - project92raddosic    - [url=http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z397/kb6037/128Slip.jpg?t=1353362398]Time Slip[/url]
2011/05/15 - [email protected]______ - FWD - DSG -  A3 8P  - BW K04-64 - APR   -  95 AKI WM    - danielescobarg       - [url=http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss209/danielescobarg/12931A3.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2011/04/20 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK6 - BW K04-64 - GIAC  -  98 RON       - SammyVR6             - [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/Sammyvr6/dbc90c46-1.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2012/03/10 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - GIAC  - 100 AKI       - [email protected]          - [url=http://www.giacusa.com/images/austin/MK6_DSG/MK6_Stg2_dragslips.png]Time Slip[/url]
2013/06/01 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK6 - BW KO4-64 - UNI   - 100 AKI       - jettaglis            - [url=http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w267/jettaglis/Snapshot_20130602_zps4ae1af33.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2011/05/07 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - APR   - 100 AKI       - Branman              - [url=http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m208/branman65/4939001d.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2013/  /   - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GLI MK6 - IHI K03   - APR   - 100 AKI       - rsbiggart            - [url=http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n596/rsbiggart/th_78c8c333c9c469789cc7832fb64ebfe0.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2012/03/10 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - GIAC  -  91 AKI       - [email protected]          - [url=http://www.giacusa.com/images/austin/MK6_DSG/MK6_Stg2_dragslips.png]Time Slip[/url]
2010/10/29 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK5 - IHI K03   - APR   - 100 AKI       - SpeedNut28           - [url=http://oi56.tinypic.com/30xfq03.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
05/15/2013 - [email protected]    - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - IHI KO3   - GIAC  - 100 AKI WM    - Blu--Pearl           - [color=red]None[/color]
2011/03/17 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - Revo  -  93 AKI       - 91gl.                - [url=http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e52/91gl/photo1.jpg?t=1300463573]Time Slip[/url]
2011/04/15 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - APR   -  93 AKI       - Turbo_Joe            - [url=http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/207822_179530568765418_100001254286394_505577_2360417_n.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
____/__/__ - [email protected]__ - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK5 - BW K04-64 - GIAC  -               - Ryan Mills           - [color=red]None[/color]
2011/06/19 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - APR   -  91 AKI       - Biafra's Wife        - [url=http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff142/biafra_photo/6170eb77.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2011/05/13 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - APR   - 105 AKI       - LowerThenZimmy       - [url=http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/lowerthanzimmy/97fdbab5.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2012/11/13 - [email protected] - FWD -     - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - APR   -  93 AKI       - recognized1          - [url=https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-2IeMhdKEBOg/UKk61Y-ONnI/AAAAAAAAA5M/hGAxz-n36w8/s800/IMG_5985.JPG]Time Slip[/url]
____/__/__ - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - GIAC  -  93 AKI       - SammyVR6             - [url=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v731/Sammyvr6/c5cb78f7.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
____/__/__ - [email protected] - FWD -     - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - APR   -               - rsbiggart            - [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtP7PUEOTFE&feature=player_embedded]Video[/url]
2010/03/20 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK5 - IHI K03   - APR   -  93 AKI       - steelcurtain         - [url=http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx221/steelcurtain_4550/MIR_TimeSlips-1378v3.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2011/11/06 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - APR   -  93 AKI       - 11VW                 - [url=http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/379675_10150366952942739_584477738_8327980_691535327_n.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2010/11/   - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - APR   -  93 AKI       - Turbo_Joe            - [url=http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs380.ash2/65874_132619240123218_100001254286394_203547_7181191_n.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2010/05/14 - [email protected] 98.63 - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - APR   -  91 AKI       - MidnightG60          - [url=http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/4825705364_6df68d3a73.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2010/10/04 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK5 - IHI K03   - APR   -  93 AKI       - NEW2B                - [url=http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z131/new2b/DSC03258.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2013/  /   - [email protected] 99.72 - FWD - DSG -         - IHI K03   - APR   -  93 AKI       - turboed vw           - [url=http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/07/07/aqa7u8y3.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2011/04/17 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - APR   -  93 AKI       - DRedman45            - [url=http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv47/DRedman45/img006.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2010/  /   - [email protected] 99.77 - FWD -     - GTI MK5 - IHI K03   - APR   - 100 AKI       - ViRtUaLheretic       - [url=https://sphotos-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/71881_540956737413_729567_n.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2010/04/24 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK5 - IHI K03   - Revo  -  93 AKI       - UGgti12              - [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOkFEqxtwuw]Video[/url] 
2011/05/01 - [email protected] 97.28 - FWD - DSG - PAS B6  - IHI K03   - APR   -  93 AKI       - 08GraniteGreenPassat - [url=http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/ac27/whitegoldpassat/f5ab17da.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2010/03/31 - [email protected] 97.93 - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK5 - IHI K03   - GIAC  -               - beauy46              - [url=http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq68/beauy46/photo-11.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2010/10/10 - [email protected] 97.39 - FWD - 6MT - JET MK5 - IHI K03   - APR   -  93 AKI       - Biafra               - [url=http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff142/biafra_photo/jetta%20gti/DSC_0006.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2009/__/__ - [email protected] 98.72 - FWD - DSG - GTI MK5 - IHI K03   - APR   -  93 AKI       - ViRtUaLheretic       - [url=http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3603/3570730798_0cce50ef9b_o.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2009/03/__ - [email protected] 97.47 - FWD - DSG - JET MK5 - IHI K03   - APR   - 100 AKI       - 09DSGWolfsBurg       - [url=http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/1721/mediacardblackberrypictd.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2011/04/10 - [email protected] 99.35 - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK5 - IHI K03   - APR   -  93 AKI       - shaunraney           - [url=http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a88/veloceracing/photo-1-1.jpg]Time Slip[/url]             
2010/11/10 - [email protected] 94.39 - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - Stock -  93 AKI       - 91gl.                - [url=http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e52/91gl/IMG_0523-1.jpg?t=1289525614]Time Slip[/url]
2010/12/04 - [email protected] 98.05 - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - Stock -  93 AKI       - LowerThenZimmy       - [url=http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs771.ash1/166114_1530335293588_1090890102_31242518_1991620_n.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2009/08/30 - [email protected] 94.21 - FWD - TIP - TIG MK6 - IHI K03   - APR   -  92 AKI       - RoundTuit            - [url=http://www.dragtimes.com/images_timeslip/18434-2009-Volkswagen-Tiguan-Timeslip.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2010/10/10 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - APR   - 100 AKI       - DenisGTI             - [color=red]None[/color]
2010/06/__ - [email protected] 99.4_ - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - APR   -               - KiegleMK6            - [color=red]None[/color]
2009/09/12 - [email protected] 95.6_ - FWD - DSG - GTI MK5 - IHI K03   - Revo  -  91 AKI       - 05jettagli           - [color=red]None[/color]  
____/__/__ - [email protected] 94.35 - FWD - 6MT - GTI MK6 - IHI K03   - Stock -  93 AKI       - moreboostplease      - [url=http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x419/driverjoe77/002.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2011/15/14 - [email protected] 93.44 - FWD -     -  CC B6  - IHI K03   - Stock -               - dj_cronic_metal      - [url=http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/dj_cronic_metal/timeslip.jpg]Time Slip[/url]

[b]Drivetrain Key[/b]
FWD = Front Wheel Drive
QT1  = Audi Longitudinal Quattro
QT2  = Audi/VW Haldex Quattro

[b]Transmission Key[/b]
DSG = DSG/S-Tronic
6MT = 6 speed Manual
Tip = Tiptronic
CVT = CVT/Multitronic

[b]Fuel Key[/b]
WM  = Water Meth
OB  = Octane Booster
AKI = Anti Nock Index (M+R)/2, North American Fuels
RON = Research Octane Number, Rest of World Fuels
N2O = Nitrous Oxide
```
*Official Top 20 Extra Notes/Mods*



 - *patrick02* - APR Stage 3+ 
 - *Guy Harding* - APR Stage 3+
 - *SammyVR6* - GT3071R, HPFP/LPFP, M&H Slicks, Headwork (non CNC), stock size ferrea valves & springs. Snow WMI.
 - *pattrick02* - APR Stage 3+ & USP LPFP, VPMS109 Fuel (no w/m) Full interior, 6MT, Stock head/valves, ECU only (no EBC/MBC).
 - *steelcurtain* - APR Stage 3+
 - *[email protected]* - APR Stage 3+ - Sunoco GT260+ - Street Legal Tires - HPFP/LPFP development upgrade / file
 - *[email protected]* - GIAC Extreme Race Mode / Stage 3 DSG. ENKI RPF1 17x8 w/ Hoosier Street Drag Radials, Seat/spare/tools removed, AWE Intake, BSC Exhaust, Snow W/M.
 - *steelcurtain* - APR Stage 3 - 93 Octane Calibration v2.0, Sunoco 260GT+ w/ WM - 3125 lbs, Hoosier drag radials 225x45x17 @18.5 PSI, APR TBE, APR FMIC, Carbonio Intake, BSH TB, AWE TOP, FK Silver X, BSH RSB, Stern SF Brace, BFI Insert, VF Mounts
 - *Stealth-tuned-roc* - Hoosier 245/40/17 Rear: 16" steelies - 95 octane with NF octane booster - Stealth GT3071 turbo upgrade, Stealth software, Stealth DSG oil cooler, Stealth DSG flash - Tarlton International Raceway, Johannesburg, South Africa
 - *AWE* - Cecil County Dragway, K04 Turbocharger, GIAC High Output File Race Mode, VP 109 fuel, 2825lbs without the driver and 3032 with the driver (Seats/spare/floor mats removed), AWE TBE, AWE CCB Intake, AWE TOP, S3 Intercooler, Bilstein PSS10, Stoptek 238 BBK, Enkei RPF1 17x7.5 front wheels with Hoosier 225/45-17 drag radials (35 lb each side), 16x6.5 steel rear wheels with 225/55-16 all-season tires (38 lb each side)
 - *[email protected]* - APR Stage III Turbocharger System, Sunoco 100, Englishtown NJ, APR IC, APR Carbonio, APR RSC TBE, Weight Reduction, Drag Slicks
 - *Branman* - APR K04 - APR 100 octane File - MS109 - APR Stage 1 Intake, APR Intercooler, BB DP, Magnaflow CB, SB S2D clutch/flywheel, Hoosier Drag Radials, Removed Seat/spare
 - *Blu--Pearl* - APR Stage 2 v1.2 - 100 - APR DSG Stage 1 - APR Carbonio Stage 1 - APR Intercooler - goodspeed dp, magnaflow cbe, Hoosiers 225/45/17 Drag Radials
 - *SammyVR6* - Built Motor, Hoosier 225/45/17 radials, 175cc w/m TD06 turbo
 - *VAGPuncher* - APR Stage III Turbocharger System, APR 93 v2.0, 4 door. passenger and rear seats removed as well as spare.. 17" enkei fujin's with hoosier drag radials..full APR boltons.. Itercooler, RSC exhaust and carbonio intake.. it was about 85 degrees or so outside..
 - *[email protected]* - Beta Extreme Testing
 - *SpaceJayce* - APR S3/Golf-R K04 Turbocharger System, APR 93 octane K04 software, APR Carbonio CAI, 42 Draft Designs cat-less turboback, Stock Clutch, NS IC, 18" Huffs, Direzza Sport Z1 Star Spec tires, BSH Engine/Transmission mounts, BSH Throttle Pipe, AWE Turbo Outlet Pipe, spare tire removed
 - *BennyAUSGTi* - 1358kgs/2994lbs
 - *Vish_M* - K04 water meth Tarlton International Raceway. http://www.tarltonrace.com/
 - *TSiUG* - APR K04 100 - Hot weather - PR TSI K04(V2.0) kit running 100 octane file, APR Intercooler, 42DD Turboback, Stage 1 Carbonio Intake, BSH pendulum mount + torque mount insert. Also first time at the strip running my new 16 inch Hoosier D.O.T. drag radial setup.
 - *joe3292003* - DSG,APR Stage 3, APR FMIC, APR Carbonio intake, Godspeed catless DP(Welded), Wicked wheel hop....I only got two runs in with the new drag radials. nitto 555r's, 22psi. I want to get some M/T's eventually. Ran the 100 octane file with Sunoco 260GT+. Full interior.
 - *TSiUG* - APR TSI k04 Kit + Software(v2.0) - APR Intercooler - Carbonio Stage 1 Intake - 42DD Catted Downpipe - 42DD 3" Cat-Back - FK Streetlines with a finger gap all around
 - *Futrell Autowerks* - APR Stage III Turbocharger System, 92 Octane (93 octane file), Mid 60F, no humidity, Portland International Raceway, APR Stage 3 Kit, APR FMIC, Peloquin Limited Slip Differential, SBC Stage III Drag Clutch/Flywheel (surprisingly streetable btw), Autotech Motor Mount Insert, Carbonio Intake 
 - *Guy @ HP - APR Oz* - APR Stage III Turbo System, 100 MON fuel, APR Intercooler, APR RSC Exhaust, APR Carbonio Intake, 18" Wheels, 370 Alcon Brakes, R-Compound Tires (circuit setup 3 deg camber), Spare and rear removed, 
 - *recognized 1* - 
 - *FRC GTI 6* - 98 Octane - Semi Slicks - No Weight Reduction - APR Intercooler, S3 K04, FRC Decat 3" Downpipe, FRC Intake, FRC Rohr Pipe, FRC Turbo Outlet Pipe, FRC Stage 3 Software, Aqaumist Water Methanol Injection.
 - *Blu--Pearl* - Port and polished K03
 - *AWE* - AWE Tuning K04 kit and GIAC software (pump fuel file). AWE Tuning 2.5" Turbo Back Exhaust with 200 cell HJS cat. AWE Tuning C|C|B Intake. AWE Tuning Turbo Outlet Pipe. Audi S3 intercooler. Bilstein PSS-10 coilovers. 235/40/18 Dunlop Direzza Star Spec street tires. Full weight vehicle.
 - *BennyAUSGTi* - k04, w/m, Hoosier DOT Radials
 - *GIAC* - 91 octane (3/8 tank) w/ 50/50 meth and octane booster, I was the 218 lb. driver - GIAC high output TSI K04 race mode - AWE TSI K04 kit, AWE CC|B intake, AWE 2.5” turbo back exhaust, AWE PCV hose and diverter valve, Snow Performance Stage 3 methanol injection with 50/50 water/methanol mixture, 375ml nozzle, VMR 18” V710, Mickey Thompson E.T. Street Drag Radials 245/45/18, Pieces removed: spare tire, rear seat, and front passenger seat, Other notes OEM suspension (coils and struts), OEM engine/dog bone mounts, OEM differential, OEM clutch, OEM shifter, OEM driver’s seat, all factory body panels, OEM battery.
 - *Projec92raddoslc*- APR TSI k04 Kit + 93 Software(v2.0) - Stock Intercooler - DIY Intake - ATP 3" Catless Downpipe - Stock Catback - SBC Stage 2 Daily Clutch/FW - S3 Shifter- Stock Detroits with 225/40 All Seasons
 - *danielescobarg* - APR K04 - 95 RON + WM on 100 program - 3650 with driver (car is armored, bulletproof), APR IC, APR TBE, APR Carbonio, AWE TOP, Snow WM, Hoosier DR 245-45-17 on OEM 17x7 wheels, horrible track grip. 
 - *SammyVR6* - 2010 MK6 GTI Manual, K04, 98 RON, GIAC, Miltek TB Exhaust, BSH intake, 3141lb, Dunlop semi slicks, S3 Intercooler, VWR pendulum mount, Wavetrac LSD, PSS10.
 - *[email protected]* - GIAC Stage 2 - GIAC Stage 2 Race mode - Sunoco 100 AKI - AWE CC|B, OEM Intercooler, BCS Performance 3" Turbo back with HFC, OEM mounts, OEM differential, Mickey Thompson ET Street Drag Radials, Removed Seat/spare
 - *Branman* - APR Stage 2 100 - APR stage 1 Intake, BB Catless DP, Magnaflow CB, Wotbox, BFG Drag Radials, Weight REduction, Cecil with bad track prep.
 - *jettaglis* - ko4 with 100 octane, Unitronic software, B&B catted downpipe, stock resonater/muffler, stock intercooler, carbonio stage 1&2 intake, stage 2 enduro south bend clutch, bf drag radials 225/45/17 on cc sport wheels, no spare tire.
 - *rsbiggart* - 2013 GLI DSG APR Stage 2
 - *[email protected]* - GIAC Stage 2 - GIAC Stage 2 pump mode - Unocal 76 91 AKI - AWE CC|B, OEM Intercooler, BCS Performance 3" Turbo back with HFC, OEM mounts, OEM differential, Mickey Thompson ET Street Drag Radials, Removed Seat/spare
 - *SpeedNut28* - APR Stage 2+ 100 Octane file, forge twintake- stright pipe 3" exhaust no cats- stock huffs- stock perelli tires- fk colovers- stock intercooler, stock pancake pipe - stock turbo inlet pipe- stock diverter valve
 - *Blu--Pearl* - 
 - *91gl.* - Revo Stage 2 Software, 42DD Catless DP, BSH Torque Arm Insert, Stock Intake, K&N drop-in filter, BF Goodrich Drag Radials 225/40/17, Stock Cat-Back, Stock IC, Stock Pancake Pipe
 - *Turbo_Joe* - APR Stage II, Custom 3" Exhaust, Carbonio Intake, BSH Throttle Pipe
 - *Ryan Mills* - Aftermarket IC,TBE and Intake. Street legal tires(PS2), 2 car seats, Shell vpower 93oct, full interior, full stock weight, driver was 150lbs, 90F+
 - *Biafra's Wife* - APR STG 2 91 Octane, EJ DP (catless) Forge IC, OEM 17's BFI Insert
 - *LowerThenZimmy* - APR stage 2, APR RSC turboback, APR Carbonio Stage 1, WOTbox, BFG drag radials, 105oct in 100oct mode, Full interior.... No spare.... Cooler of beer.... Tools...clothes.... cecil county dragway
 - *recognized1* - APR Stage 2, APR Carbonio Stage 1 CAI, APR Intercooler, Godspeed Downpipe, BFI Stage 1 Torque Engine Mount Insert, DSG, OEM Dunlop Tires and Detroit Wheels, Full interior including spare, 3/4 tank 93 Octane, Temp 85 F
 - *SammyVR6* - 2010 MK6 GTI Manual, K03, 93 Octane, GIAC, Miltek TB Exhaust, K&N intake, 3141lb, Dunlop semi slicks, S3 Intercooler, BSH intake, VWR pendulum mount, Wavetrac LSD, HPA SHS.
 - *rsbiggart* - apr stage 2 last year. Apr tbe and k&n typhoon intake. 6mt stock tires @ Norwalk Ohio.
 - *steelcurtain* - 80+F, Low Humidity, 93 octane, APr stage 2, APR RSC TBE, APR Carbonio Intake, S3 FMIC, Tiguan Pipe, FK Silver X, BFI Torque arm and Trans Insert
 - *11VW* - APR Stage II, APR Downpipe, Injen CIA, 93 octane, 2200 miles on the car, 36 pis on P-Zero Nero, half tank of gulf 93
 - *Turbo_Joe* - APR Stage 2, 93 octane, Carbonio Stage 2 Intake, Custom 3inch TBE, BSH TP Pipe, Dogbone Insert, Drag Radials
 - *MidnightG60* - Mods are APR stage I, APR carbonio stage II, 25 psi in tires, rear seats/brackets removed. Not sure of the exact weight. I weigh 150 lbs. This is also at SIR in Tucson AZ. Altitude is around 3000 ft. I was super excited to break into the 13's. This was my last run of the night. 
 - *NEW2B* - Island dragway great meadows NJ.09 cbfa APR 93oct stageII, A&L 3"catless downpipe, 1/2 intake, 17" dws allseason conti's , no weight reduction, bfi insert
 - *turboed vw * - APR Stage 1 and nothing else. 
 - *DRedman45* - APR Stage 2.1, APR TBE, APR Intake, 1/4 tank of 93, craptastic p zeros, full interior plus some crap. 
 - *ViRtUaLheretic* - This was on APR stage 1 100 octane tune with my DVC30 w/m kit turned on, 17x8 Flik FTDs, half a tank of gas, spare tire was still in the trunk.
 - *UGgti12* - None listed
 - *08GraniteGreenPassat* - 2010 Passat DSG stock intake APR stage 1 w93 program ... i need launch control
 - *beauy46* - Mods GIAC STG 2 APR Stealth TBE, K&N drop in, BSH Pend Mount, Forge DV and Spacer
 - *Biafra* - BFI Insert, 17's
 - *ViRtUaLheretic* - 93 octane, BSH motor mounts, BSH Race intake, half a tank of gas, removed spare tire, cold damp night, ****ty track prep, stock wheels and tires @ 28psi, Gateway International Raceway, Driver is 180lbs
 - *09DSGWolfsBurg* - Stock intake, Stock Exhaust, Stock Interior, Stock Tires, Wolfsburg Jetta, DSG, APR Software.
 - *shaunraney* - 93 octane, APR stage 1, K03, Stock Conti's, Full Weight, no sunroof, 320 lbs driver 
 - *91gl.* - Stock. All Season Tires. Englishtown nj.
 - *LowerThenZimmy* - 2011 GTI - Stock Software - APR Intake, APR RSC TBE, BF Dogbone Insert, crappy a/s tires at 24psi
 - *RoundTuit* - Mods/Notes - APR Stg 1 - BSH Stage 2 Race Intake, 93 Octance file on 92 fuel, Stock Tires - 95 degrees, Woodburn Oregon
 - *DenisGTI* - APR Stage 1 100 Octane, Stock Pirelli P-zero tires
 - *KiegleMK6* - 4 Dr MK6 GTI, 6Sp, APR Stage II Intake, APR Turbo-back Exhaust, Forge Twintercooler and APR's Stage II Software.
 - *05jettagli* - 91 octane Revo Stg1, falken 452s, Forge Twintercooler, APR Intake, 80F, Denver 5500ft. 
 - *moreboostplease* - 2011, gti, 6mt, 93 pump, full full wieght, 378# driver, bone bone stock 15.157 94 mph
 - *dj_cronic_metal* - Stock w/ K&N Filter


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

Excellent!!


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

2009/09/12 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK5 - Stock - Revo - 05jettagli

91 octane Revo Stg1, falken 452s, Forge Twintercooler, APR Intake, 80F, Denver 5500ft.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Sweet. Got our first person on the list!


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Fastest is 14.2 so far, I can post up a slip when I get home

2009 - FWD - DSG - GTI MKV -CBFA - K03 - APR stage 1 - 93 octane

ran consistent 14.2s all night with APR 93 octane, BSH motor mounts, BSH Race intake, half a tank of gas, removed spare tire, cold damp night, ****ty track prep, stock wheels and tires @ 28psi, Gateway International Raceway, Driver is 180lbs


Here is an old time slip with APR 93 octane, 18x8 O.Z. Ultraleggeras, 225x35x18 General Exclaim UHP tires @ 28 psi, BSH Race Intake, (no motor mounts)









Got the slips, need to scan them:
r/t: .638
60' 2.391
330 6.175
1/8 9.261
MPH 78.86
1000 11.941
1/4 14.228
MPH 98.72

R/T .747
60' 2.394
330 6.218
1/8 9.313
MPH 79.71
1000 12.005
1/4 14.293
MPH 98.74


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

12.8 @ 109 if i remember correctly.. APR stage 3, APR intercooler, RSC exhaust, carbonio intake, BFi motormounts, some 255/50/16 drag radials..Dsg tranny with my wife driving the car..Have timeslip but cant find it..


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

[email protected] AWE K04, APR RSC, AWE DP, Carbonio intake, S3 intercooler. Terrible 2.3 second 60ft, unprepped track on street night. Street tires., wheel hop!

I'm 210lbs, it was about 80 degrees. I'll have to figure out the date though. I think it was in april.


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

ryan mills said:


> [email protected] AWE K04, APR RSC, AWE DP, Carbonio intake, S3 intercooler. Terrible 2.3 second 60ft, unprepped track on street night. Street tires., wheel hop!
> 
> I'm 210lbs, it was about 80 degrees. I'll have to figure out the date though. I think it was in april.


 wow that k04 does its job well a 108 trap speed is effing quick! the apr stage 3 only trapped 1 mile higher and it was dsg!! 

k04= best bang for the buck. DANGGGGGG just add some water meth zomgggg. for ur 60 ft get front sway bar to keep the wheels down.


----------



## spessx (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Tico

Nice run man!!! Wow. Did Giac get your software problems resolved?

-s


----------



## TurboR850 (Sep 18, 2006)

OMG AWE K04 I WANT ONE, RYAN or TICO sell me your kit


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

fastgti69 said:


> the apr stage 3 only trapped 1 mile higher and it was dsg!!


I wanna see what VaGPuncher can do now that he fixed his boost leak and upgraded to the latest full production software. 

We should be able to get 2 more APR stage 3 kits out there (both 6mt) this summer. Both [email protected] and [email protected] well be out there.  Too bad neither has a quattro DSG... that'd tear it up for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I really want quattro!


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

yea i wanna see what they trap as well. if its near 120. or higher  woot woot. on street legal tires of course.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

120 on street tires? Hmmm I dunno about that. We had stage 3 FSI customers getting around that but I don't believe any of them were on street tires.


----------



## beauy46 (Oct 23, 2008)

1447 see Right***
2009 GTI 6spd 3door

Mods GIAC STG 2 APR Stealth TBE, K&N drop in, BSH Pend Mount, Forge DV and Spacer

best so far 14.170

Just picked up a FMIC and will pic up a intake soon and will see the gains SOON


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

2009 GTI
2010/10/4 - [email protected] 101.87MPH - FWD- 6mt - GTI MK5 - K03 - APR stageII 93 oct.
[email protected] 103.16MPH
Island dragway great meadows NJ.
09 cbfa APR 93oct stageII, A&L 3"catless downpipe, 1/2 intake, 17" dws allseason conti's , no weight reduction, bfi insert





















2006 apr stageII PASSAT ran a 14.2, auto, full apr tbe , ns pulley , intake , and 18 proxy4.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

[email protected] on street tires 

[email protected] on slicks and pump

[email protected] on Slicks with MS109

I will have my car finished this weekend so I am hoping wither Wed or Friday I will make it to E-town and lay down some 12 second passes and maybe even a high 11


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

will you be on the 100 oct file? was thinking about making a run there this week too to get some more runs in before waterfest..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

No APR Does not have the 100 Oct file as of yet.. The above video was an FSI stg 3


----------



## crm (Sep 26, 2009)

this guy on golfmk6.com forums ran a 14.2 with a stock dsg mk6.
http://golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4536
http://golfmk6.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1312&d=1269490432

and video.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Updated. 

If I make any mistakes please correct me.


----------



## FRC GTi 6 (May 12, 2010)

[email protected] (181.7Km/H ) - FWD- DSG - GTI MK6 - K04 - FRC Stage 3 - 98 Octane - Semi Slicks - No Weight Reduction

S3 K04, FRC Decat 3" Downpipe, FRC Intake, FRC Rohr Pipe, FRC Turbo Outlet Pipe, FRC Stage 3 Software, Aqaumist Water Methanol Injection.


----------



## KiegleMK6 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey guys, I thought I would add my times in on this! I went to the GTI internationals this past weekend and my fasted time was [email protected] mph.

I have a 4 Dr MK6 GTI, 6Sp with Stage II.

Stage II Intake, Turbo-back Exhaust, Forge Twintercooler and APR's Stage II Software.


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

FRC GTi 6 said:


> [email protected] (181.7Km/H ) - FWD- DSG - GTI MK6 - K04 - FRC Stage 3 - 98 Octane - Semi Slicks - No Weight Reduction
> 
> S3 K04, FRC Decat 3" Downpipe, FRC Intake, FRC Rohr Pipe, FRC Turbo Outlet Pipe, FRC Stage 3 Software, Aqaumist Water Methanol Injection.


nice for just a KO4. Are you still running the stock IC?

thanks


----------



## FRC GTi 6 (May 12, 2010)

Sorry missed out that on list of mods. APR Intercooler. 
That time was run at altitude, approx 1.5km above sea level.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I wanna see what VaGPuncher can do now that he fixed his boost leak and upgraded to the latest full production software.
> 
> We should be able to get 2 more APR stage 3 kits out there (both 6mt) this summer. Both [email protected] and [email protected] well be out there.  Too bad neither has a quattro DSG... that'd tear it up for sure.


Arin..Went to track today and put down a 12.54 at 111.7...twice in a row..will try to get timeslip and video posted up later on.. track was hot though..90+ degrees out and timeslip showed 167 degree track temp..cant wait for dsg flash, rods and 100oct file..hopin for a full interior 4 door to hit 11's with that setup..


----------



## CWmk6gti (Jan 2, 2010)

*..*

How come no one is running 100oct?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I wanna see what VaGPuncher can do now that he fixed his boost leak and upgraded to the latest full production software.
> 
> We should be able to get 2 more APR stage 3 kits out there (both 6mt) this summer. Both [email protected] and [email protected] well be out there.  Too bad neither has a quattro DSG... that'd tear it up for sure.


I would like to run mine for reference once i install a diff. Tom @ APTuning just finished my mk6 stage 3 kit this weekend. mk6 TSI 6mt 2dr, apr FMIC, apr intake, apr TB RSC, sb cluth disk, autotech mount insert. 336hp at the wheels on the dynojet today with 92F temp's in the room. tom has the printout on file. tonight it was 70 degrees and the power was massive.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

CWmk6gti said:


> How come no one is running 100oct?


because it hasnt been released..


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

CWmk6gti said:


> How come no one is running 100oct?


like vagpuncher said, its not available,

since theres no TSI rods out of the market for us regular customers, its the safest thing to do. you would want to accidently set your ecu to the wrong mode and throw a rod a two. 

The regular 93 octane mode is already right at the limit of the stock rods, and it might even be safe to change out the rods even for running that octane mode, although its supposedly not required.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

double post. edit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

VagPuncher, What were your 60Ft times?


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> VagPuncher, What were your 60Ft times?


high 2.0's low 2.1's.. thats on 255/50 mickey thompson drag radials..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

VaGPuncher said:


> high 2.0's low 2.1's.. thats on 255/50 mickey thompson drag radials..


Nice, Get some full slicks and cut that time to a 1.8x


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

2010/03/20 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK5 (TSI CCTA) - Stock K03 - APR - steelcurtain

Extras:

-Removed spare tire and was on 1/4 tank of 93 (10% ethanol) w/ stock 18" Huffs on stock 225/40/R18 Pirellis Pzero Nero all season. Not sure on weight but I weigh in at 190. 

-APR Stage II, APR TBE, Carbonio Stage 2 Intake, S3 FMIC, NewSouth Boost Gauge, BSH Boost Tap, Tiguan Pipe, FK Silver X, BFI Torque Arm & Trans Inserts, Euro Switch, Ziza City Lights, Hoen Fogs


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

steelcurtain said:


> 2010/03/20 - 2009 (8/2008 build) TSI CCTA - High 80's but low humidity running on 93 octane. Mods are in my signature but I wasn't running the Forge DV valve and AWE discharge pipe, instead using stock "g" diverter valve and pancake pipe.


6mt, or dsg ?

any further info on the removal of the two parts you listed ? or is it not related to anything to do with this topic ? thx


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

VaGPuncher said:


> Arin..Went to track today and put down a 12.54 at 111.7...twice in a row..will try to get timeslip and video posted up later on.. track was hot though..90+ degrees out and timeslip showed 167 degree track temp..cant wait for dsg flash, rods and 100oct file..hopin for a full interior 4 door to hit 11's with that setup..


Nice work. I take it you like the new Production file?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

mikeg6045 said:


> 6mt, or dsg ?
> 
> any further info on the removal of the two parts you listed ? or is it not related to anything to do with this topic ? thx


I edited my first post to follow the correct format and less confusing. I am DSG and just didn't have the 
Forge DV and AWE discharge pipe installed on my car when I did this run. I forgot to mention that I didn't have my BSH catch can either. Hell, the car may be slower now with the DV (vacuum vs electrical) and catch can....who knows. Been trying to get a free Sunday to head back to MIR to find out but it's been too hot!

Arin,

By the looks of your chart, that should make me the fastest stock k03 eh? :laugh:

I'm looking to go APR stage 3 during your winter sale. Hook a brotha up with a sponsorship! I'm getting NGP in Lorton to do the work. We can bring them in to showcase the install and do before and after dynos in their facility in Aberdeen! PM me if remotely possible! Just bought the APR FMIC on sale this morning in prep for stage 3!:thumbup::thumbup: 

Nice thread, sorry to jack it. Let's see those numbers!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Let me know when you're ready to go Stage III and I'll see what we can do.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

We hope to have some times in the next few days from our Mark 6


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Well the Mark 6 is alive, planing to hit the track tomorrow.


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Well the Mark 6 is alive, planing to hit the track tomorrow.



Very Nice! I hope you get some nice runs.


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

Rank - YYYY/MM/DD - Time @ Speed - Drivetrain - Transmission - Vehicle - Turbo - Tuner - User

2009/08/30 - [email protected] - FWD - AUTO - Tiguan - K03 - APR - RoundTuit

Mods/Notes - APR Stg 1 - BSH Stage 2 Race Intake, 93 Octance file on 92 fuel, Stock Tires - 95 degrees, Woodburn Oregon

I apologize for the large time slip. I dont have access to any hosting sites out here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Updated. Added new times, confirmation links and fuels.


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

*Does anyone know this A3?*

Here it is an A3 TSI running 12.59. Anyone knows this A3?

http://www.atpturbo.com/root/releases/images/release041409/A3_atpturbo.wmv


----------



## TurboR850 (Sep 18, 2006)

tico said:


> Here it is an A3 TSI running 12.59. Anyone knows this A3?
> 
> http://www.atpturbo.com/root/releases/images/release041409/A3_atpturbo.wmv


Seen that before, that turbo is pretty much a K04 if I am not mistaken ?


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Well the Mark 6 is alive, planing to hit the track tomorrow July 14th.


 how did it go?


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

saw that car at waterfest in front of the apr booth.. was hoping to get to see it go down the track..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

We will be going to the track tomorrow evening. We were too busy flashing cars and installing parts for APR. 

Plus the track and weather were to hot!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

RedlineSpeedWorx is blowing up my phone with text updates from the track. May or may not have a new 1st place time by a bunch. 

;-)


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> RedlineSpeedWorx is blowing up my phone with text updates from the track. May or may not have a new 1st place time by a bunch.
> 
> ;-)


 was actually wanting to try to make it out there and make some runs with them tonight, work wouldnt allow though..need some nighttime runs, could probly get my time down a bit.. im hoping to see some impressive stuff from them..dont keep me in suspense too long..


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> RedlineSpeedWorx is blowing up my phone with text updates from the track. May or may not have a new 1st place time by a bunch.
> 
> ;-)


 I hope he can make some nice runs. I am already very impressed by VaGPuncher's runs. 

VaGPuncher you need to make some more runs on a cooler day


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

tico said:


> VaGPuncher you need to make some more runs on a cooler day


 For sure. I can't wait to see what people start putting down this fall.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Well... we ran some decent times tonight at the track, we know we will be able to get alot more out of the the car in the near future. Took a bit of time to get the launches right as we were having problems with breaking the tires loose due to all the low end torque our TSI is putting out ! 

But we ran a 12.2 with the Mark 6. JR will post up official info in the morning 1


----------



## blueahr32 (Jul 21, 2010)

Damn man that is flying. Nice work indeed. I see high 11's in your future


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

11's should come shortly. It was 90+deg and track temp was well over 100 deg also. I was having some fueling issues when leaving the line at 6,000 RPM. 

It took about 4 runs to dial in the 2 step and tire pressures to get a good 60FT. 

The Launches were very Violent in the beginning because my tire pressures were too high. Got a few good 60ft's like 1.78 and 1.81 

We will probably take the cat to E-town next week where the track conditions are much better then Island. Video to come tomorrow


----------



## blueahr32 (Jul 21, 2010)

Very Very nice my friend. So what again exactly are you guys running? APR Stage 3, W/M, Slicks/Skinnies, LSD?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> 11's should come shortly. It was 90+deg and track temp was well over 100 deg also. I was having some fueling issues when leaving the line at 6,000 RPM.
> 
> It took about 4 runs to dial in the 2 step and tire pressures to get a good 60FT.
> 
> ...


 

Nice JR! 

Help me fill in the blanks: 


01 - 2010/07/21 - [email protected]__ MPH - FWD____ - 6MT - GTI MK6 - APR SGT 3 - APR_ - ___AIK - [email protected] - Timeslip or video proof? 

Also give me a mod list, track, temps and any other notes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

video will be up this morning with the time slip's


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

We ran the car on VP MS 109 last night on the 93 Oct tune! 

I can't wait for the Production Race Gas File!!! 

I hope to run the car at Englishtown Next week some time, See what I can run there since the track prep is much better.


----------



## GTiGurly (Dec 6, 2003)

Nice runs! 

Looking forward to 100oct file, DSG Upgrade, rods & hopefully full set of slicks and lighter wheels  

What did u weigh in at?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

Unfortunately we did not get to weigh in the car.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We ran the car on VP MS 109 last night on the 93 Oct tune!
> 
> I can't wait for the Production Race Gas File!!!
> 
> I hope to run the car at Englishtown Next week some time, See what I can run there since the track prep is much better.


 Awesome JR & Pat 

The car is a beast, thats for sure. I would love to take mine to the track, but its just not ideal in form its in at the moment. I need that diff and some better tires. But nothing can make up for those light wheels you have on the car. I'm sure that saves you a bunch of time. I would be happy to be in the 12's in form i'm in now. 

IMO this proves the APR stage 3 kit to be fully legit now, not only on paper anymore. I'm really glad I went with there products.


----------



## TurboR850 (Sep 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately we did not get to weigh in the car.


 What was your full mod list ? I see you also have light weight wheels with skinnies on the back, any idea of weight savings from that ?


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

*awesome!115mph*

:thumbup:Very nice trap speed. I have seen plenty of cars running 11's with that trap speed.


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

*13.932 @98.63*

2010/05/14 - 13.932 @ 98.63 - FWD- DSG- 2010 GTI- KO3 - APR - 91 octane shell - MidnightG60 

Mods are APR stage I, APR carbonio stage II, 25 psi in tires, rear seats/brackets removed. Not sure of the exact weight. I weigh 150 lbs. This is also at SIR in Tucson AZ. Altitude is around 3000 ft. I was super excited to break into the 13's. This was my last run of the night. 

Here is a link to the run. Sorry for the bad quality. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/bronto11588#p/u/15/DMaUTg-mVd4


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## BeneathTheMassacre (Jul 17, 2009)

I shouldn't be in this thread with my mk4.

But ****, this is badass


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Nice work!


Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

HurdyED30 said:


> 2007 GTI Edition30



Sorry man but wrong forum. You have an FSI, not the TSI. Totally different engine.

Please edit your post so you don't confuse other posters.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Bump! Added a new one! Congrats Futrell!


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

hot damn hes nipping at 11s!

Ill haveto tkae a pic of my latest time slip.
I ran a 14.020 at my ast track visit 
soooooooooooooo close to 13s I can taste it! :banghead:


----------



## biafra (Aug 4, 2010)

I did 14.2 with the gti mkvi of m'y wife and 14.4 with my jetta. Both are only tuned with APR stage 1. But right now i am in the field for training with the army. When i came back i will post the slip.


Hope the time will be better next summer with some winter mods 

I go to the track in 2 weeks hopes i can do better with the cold température out side.


Sorry for the english i am better in french


----------



## 05mk4gti (May 10, 2009)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> hot damn hes nipping at 11s!
> 
> Ill haveto tkae a pic of my latest time slip.
> I ran a 14.020 at my ast track visit
> soooooooooooooo close to 13s I can taste it! :banghead:


Drop on that downpipe then you'll be living in the 13's:thumbup:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

05mk4gti said:


> Drop on that downpipe then you'll be living in the 13's:thumbup:


The goal is to hit 13s on stage 1 tune
I will get a catless DP eventually.


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

*fastest stock k03?*

10/8/2010 - [email protected] FWD- 6MT- GTI mk5 - stock ko3 - apr stage 2+ 100oct file- 

. 
. 

forge twintake- stright pipe 3" exhaust no cats- stock huffs- stock perelli tires- fk colovers- stock intercooler, stock pancake pipe - stock turbo inlet pipe- stock diverter valve 








ill try to get a better quality pic... my car's number is 9372 i have another run that was a [email protected] 


fastest ko3 tsi? 

edit for better pic of time slip


----------



## biafra (Aug 4, 2010)

just came back from the track with my wife... nice day 

we both have the same mods: apr stage 1 (93 oct) and a bfi insert and we run both 17 inch wheels, both are manual. 


my wife with her MK6 GTI 2 doors did: 

60 ft: 2.223 
1/8: 9.237 
1/4: 14.186 
mp/h: 100.12 


















and for me with the jetta 2.0t 2010: 

60 ft: 2.113 
1/8: 9.121 
1/4: 14.196 
mp/h: 97.39 

( why is the jetta so heavy? hehehe  ) 



















this was the last before the winter... more stuff's coming up on the cars for the next summer so the time gonna be lower!!!( I hope so....)


----------



## Bruno2000 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey Biafra, welcome on the VWVortex forum! 

14.1 is very nice man, great job.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

SpeedNut28 said:


> 10/8/2010 - [email protected] FWD- 6MT- GTI mk5 - stock ko3 - apr stage 2+ 100oct file-
> 
> .
> .
> ...


 Holy hot damn! Good job! First place for the K03's


----------



## biafra (Aug 4, 2010)

Bruno2000 said:


> Hey Biafra, welcome on the VWVortex forum!
> 
> 14.1 is very nice man, great job.


 Thx Bruno hope i can do better next year...


----------



## UGgti12 (Jul 25, 2008)

UGgti12 
4/24/2010 
[email protected] 
FWD 
GTI MKV 
K03 

Mods: Revo 93oct. tune 

Link to run: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOkFEqxtwuw


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

UGgti12 said:


> UGgti12
> 4/24/2010
> [email protected]
> FWD
> ...


 Updated! 

6MT or DSG?


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Holy hot damn! Good job! First place for the K03's


 thanks haha im going to be running 2 more times befor fall show and go hopefully beating my times 

arin any suggestions on light weight wheels and drag radials?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

SpeedNut28 said:


> thanks haha im going to be running 2 more times befor fall show and go hopefully beating my times
> 
> arin any suggestions on light weight wheels and drag radials?


 OZ 17 Alleggerita HLT's are light.


----------



## beauy46 (Oct 23, 2008)

The APR Stage 2 times look pretty good.....If I don't break into the 13's with my current flash GIAC stage 2 at Fixxfest may have to at least demo APR stage 2 to see what it's all about....


----------



## denisGTI (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Arin, 

My run was done at Toronto Motosport Park. 
I did it with my GTI Mk6, APR Stage I - 100 Octane, Stock intake, Stock 18'' wheels, Stock Pirelli P-Zero tires, no weight reduction, 6 speed manual transmission. I weight around 205 lb. Outside temp was around 72F. 

I've scanned my slip but somehow I am not allowed to attach files on this forum. 
Let me know if you know how. 

Cheers, 
denisGTI (currently on the 16th place)


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

denisGTI said:


> I've scanned my slip but somehow I am not allowed to attach files on this forum.


 Create an account on photobucket.com to "host" the image then copy the IMG tags from the image on photobucket to the vortex. Very easy to do.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

SpeedNut28 said:


> 10/8/2010 - [email protected] FWD- 6MT- GTI mk5 - stock ko3 - apr stage 2+ 100oct file-
> 
> .
> .
> ...


 real nice man ! I plan on ditching the hi flow cat in my midpipe as well !


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

mikeg6045 said:


> real nice man ! I plan on ditching the hi flow cat in my midpipe as well !


 hey mike, any plans on taking your beast to the drag strip?


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

tico said:


> hey mike, any plans on taking your beast to the drag strip?


 ive been thinking about it, but not that motivated after knowing what JR's car runs. But I will wind up doing it at some point. i am ordering a WOT box on Friday just for fun as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Word on the street, JR just set another record, broke the record again on his second pass and has one more pass left to break it again!


----------



## UGgti12 (Jul 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Updated!
> 
> 6MT or DSG?


 6MT


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

SpeedNut28 said:


> 10/8/2010 - [email protected] FWD- 6MT- GTI mk5 - stock ko3 - apr stage 2+ 100oct file-


 Nice ET man. You just took me for first place in the k03 stage 2 club. Looks like I'll have to hit the track to take advantage of these cool Virginia temps.


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Word on the street, JR just set another record, broke the record again on his second pass and has one more pass left to break it again!


 you are correct sir.. and i have video to prove it... met JR tonight what a great guy and offered me some excellent advice! 


congrats JR!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

That run by JR is sick! Is that on the APR 93 file or the 100 octane beta file?


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

steelcurtain said:


> That run by JR is sick! Is that on the APR 93 file or the 100 octane beta file?


 its the beta file i believe


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

hot damn thats awesome, JR! 

Finally uploaded a pic of my fastest time (on the left): 









This was on APR stage 1 100 octane tune with my DVC30 w/m kit turned on, 17x8 Flik FTDs, half a tank of gas, spare tire was still in the trunk. 

THe mustang GT in the right lane was pissssssssssssssed


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

60' 1.842 
330 5.180 
1/8 7.844 
mph 91.83 
1000 10.120 
1/4 12.040 
mph 116.93


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> Nice ET man. You just took me for first place in the k03 stage 2 club. Looks like I'll have to hit the track to take advantage of these cool Virginia temps.


 Oh but wait, I just noticed you were running 100 octane and I was on 93. LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice work JR! Get me that time slip!


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> 60' 1.842
> 330 5.180
> 1/8 7.844
> mph 91.83
> ...


 man! very mucho nice. Is this with the 93 oct file or with the new race file?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

JR what was your best trap of the night?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

Best Trap of the Night was 117.49


----------



## 09DSGWOLFSBURG (Oct 17, 2010)

*Took my car to the track tonight for the first time! 14.28 @ 97.47*

I bought my car new in March 2009, got APR Stage 1 the same week I bought the car. No other mods, stock everything including stock intake, exhaust and tires. I am thinking about getting APR Stage 2 with downpipe and intake, wanted to see what I would run before making any changes. Also will be getting better tires as you can see the 60ft sucks with the Continentals that came on the car. I ran the 100 octane file and the best run of the night was 14.28 @ 97.47. I am very happy with APR and the results for a basically otherwise stock vehicle. Should easily be in the 13's withtage 2, intake, downpipe and tires. Thanks to APR this vehicle has been fun to drive and no problems ever.

Long term plans, LSD, APR Stage 3 and APR intercooler!










Sorry about photo, taken with Blackberry.

09 Jetta Wolfsburg DSG
60' 2.359
1/4 14.28
MPH 97.47


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

So while surfing YouTube for 1/4 mile videos of GTIs I came across one of my car that I didn't film or know it existed. In this video I was running 100 octane gas and APR file. My 60' was horrible but my RT was .003 (personal best time) I'm car # 708. Here's the slip and the video. I found that with the 100 octane tune, it was easy to get in the 13's with a 2+ second 60' foot. With the 93 tune, you have to be less than a 2 second 60' to get 13s. . 

P.S. - This isn't for the rankings. Just thought it was funny to stumble upon a video you didn't know exist.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

09DSGWOLFSBURG said:


> I bought my car new in March 2009, got APR Stage 1 the same week I bought the car. No other mods, stock everything including stock intake, exhaust and tires. I am thinking about getting APR Stage 2 with downpipe and intake, wanted to see what I would run before making any changes. Also will be getting better tires as you can see the 60ft sucks with the Continentals that came on the car. I ran the 100 octane file and the best run of the night was 14.28 @ 97.47. I am very happy with APR and the results for a basically otherwise stock vehicle. Should easily be in the 13's withtage 2, intake, downpipe and tires. Thanks to APR this vehicle has been fun to drive and no problems ever.
> 
> Long term plans, LSD, APR Stage 3 and APR intercooler!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Vortex!!


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

bump... hopefully new faster times this weekend at show n go... arin u should come to nj gonna be some fast TSI's stage3 and stock turbo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

SpeedNut28 said:


> bump... hopefully new faster times this weekend at show n go... arin u should come to nj gonna be some fast TSI's stage3 and stock turbo


If only New Jersey wasn't in New Jersey!

j/k


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

hoping weather permits..hoping to beat my best time on sunday...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If only New Jersey wasn't in New Jersey!
> 
> j/k


If only Alabama was not in Alabama LOL See ya in a couple weeks!


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

well went to the track tonight to figure out what my dial in will be for the weekend and i wound up beating my time so here it is!

everything the same as the 13.56 run stock every thing except for intake exhaust and apr 100oct stage2+
i will beak that 13.5 and all on stock turbo stock diverter valve and stock tires and 18 inch huffs:laugh:

i wanna see how far with supporting mods can the stock turbo go.. maybe eventually i can break into the 12's on stock turbo?












so arin liek i said befor you dont have to change the description or mods on my old run.. just update the time and mph.. thanks again! APR rules!


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

so i think im the only one still running the 1/4 in the north east:laugh: 
but thanks to colder temps and roasting the stock tires i was able to best my time by a lot! here is a pic of my 2 best runs from last night and of my life:laugh: same mods as befor all still stock 











sorry for the large picture 
and the tower typer in the wrong number on my one pass thats y it says 7372 instead of 9372 but i have video proof of both passes that i will get up soon


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

UPDATED! 

Good job!


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> UPDATED!
> 
> Good job!


go back 1 page Arin, I have my slip posted 14.02 :thumbup:


----------



## dirtydank337 (Sep 16, 2007)

i just got back from my local 1/8th mile. 60ft=2.369 1/8 [email protected] completely stock 2011 4dr 6sp 3/4 tank of gas and nothing taken out with 1500 miles. oh and it was 42 degrees outside


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

I picked up my 2011 gti this past weekend. Once apr gets there software out for these things its on. I wont be running till spring time but be ready to see branman up on the leaderboards


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

Branman said:


> I picked up my 2011 gti this past weekend. Once apr gets there software out for these things its on. I wont be running till spring time but be ready to see branman up on the leaderboards


come take my #5 spot 
this thread and the tsi is the best!


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Oh I'll be coming for ya alright.


----------



## 91gl. (Mar 16, 2010)

Took the Mk6 to the track since Englishtown is closing in the coming weeks and it was a nice day so i didnt want to risk saving it for the last wednesday and then have it rain. Figured I did pretty well considering the car is 100% bone stock and on ****ty pirelli all seasons. For the record it is a DSG and a 2011 on 93 octane.

First run, didnt do a burnout, just a little squealer so it spun a bit. the car shifted into third prematurely, ****, [email protected]










Second run i did a big burnout. This time it hooked real well, hence the 2.179 60 ft. result, [email protected] My best run










Third run i did a moderate burnout, nothing like run two but the track was sticking good regardless, this time 2.167 60 foot. i lost some on the top end though, im guessing it heatsoaked cuz i was sitting in a slow moving line the lanes the whole time. [email protected]










Pretty happy with the way the car performed. It did what i basically was hoping for. Full interior minus spare but i had a heavy half a tank of gas. Sorry for the crappy iphone pics


----------



## 91gl. (Mar 16, 2010)

woops, forgot to put it into the right format

2010/10/10 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - Stock - Stock - 91gl.

Extras- Bone stock four door, no spare


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

10/4/2010. The slip says 10/5/2010, not sure why the date is off. 

[email protected] mph - 2.044 60' 

2009 MK5 GTI FWD 6MT, 91 octane (3/8 tank) w/ 50/50 meth and octane booster, I was the 218 lb. driver

GIAC high output TSI K04 race mode
AWE TSI K04 kit
AWE CC|B intake
AWE 2.5” turbo back exhaust
AWE PCV hose and diverter valve
Snow Performance Stage 3 methanol injection with 50/50 water/methanol mixture, 375ml nozzle
VMR 18” V710
Mickey Thompson E.T. Street Drag Radials 245/45/18

Pieces removed: spare tire, rear seat, and front passenger seat.

Other notes OEM suspension (coils and struts), OEM engine/dog bone mounts, OEM differential, OEM clutch, OEM shifter, OEM driver’s seat, all factory body panels, OEM battery.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Updated!


----------



## spessx (Dec 15, 2009)

SpeedNut

What is your exhaust set up? Is it a straight pipe plugged into the stock exhaust?

Are you running the stock all season tires?

-s


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


>


APR Stage 3 Production 100 Oct file with Sunoco 100 Oct fuel


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

spessx said:


> SpeedNut
> 
> What is your exhaust set up? Is it a straight pipe plugged into the stock exhaust?
> 
> ...


its a custom exhaust 3 inch from turbo to rear axle then its reduced to 2.5... all straight pipe no resinators no cats no mufflers... no quite :laugh:

and yes the stock perelli all seasons that come on the huffs


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

good times from awe :thumbup:


----------



## spessx (Dec 15, 2009)

Speednut,

Wow! How loud is it?

-s


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

spessx said:


> Speednut,
> 
> Wow! How loud is it?
> 
> -s


it can be very loud and raspy in high rpm's ive set off neumorus car alarms and odd looks from cops:laugh:
ill try to get a sound clip for u


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


>


 Damn nice 60' on that one. So the 404bhp production release APR file is producing 116mph trap speeds? 

Knocking on 11s right there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

I only got 2 passes that day first pass was a [email protected] with a 1.84 60ft. so so close to 11's..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I only got 2 passes that day first pass was a [email protected] with a 1.84 60ft. so so close to 11's..


 118? Daymn! You never told me that! 

When's the the track open again?


----------



## omega18 (Dec 13, 2010)

First time at the track, first run, which turned out the best time out of 4 lol 
I'm on the left at 14.7 while being completely stock. 09 GTI ... 6MT ... 18" Huffs with Pirelli P-Zero all season


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> 118? Daymn! You never told me that!
> 
> When's the the track open again?


 not until april arin


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 118? Daymn! You never told me that!
> 
> When's the the track open again?


 A few of our customers are trying to harass us into going down to MIR to run this weekend....


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

If I harass you enough will you buy my local racetrack?
They just went out of business


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> A few of our customers are trying to harass us into going down to MIR to run this weekend....


 DO IT.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Below is some information from our trip to the drag strip this past weekend: 

Date: 12/11/2010 
[email protected]:	[email protected] 
DT: FWD 
TM: DSG 
Vehicle: GTI MK6 
Turbo: K04 
Tuner: AWE/GIAC 
Fuel: 109AKI 
User: AWE Tuning 

Production AWE Tuning K04 kit and GIAC software (race fuel file). AWE Tuning 2.5" Turbo Back Exhaust with 200 cell HJS cat. AWE Tuning C|C|B Intake. AWE Tuning Turbo Outlet Pipe. Audi S3 intercooler. Bilstein PSS-10 coilovers. 235/40/18 Dunlop Direzza Star Spec street tires. Removed passenger seat, rear seat, spare tire. 


Date: 12/11/2010 
[email protected]:	[email protected] 
DT: FWD 
TM: DSG 
Vehicle: GTI MK6 
Turbo: K04 
Tuner: AWE/GIAC 
Fuel: 93AKI 
User: AWE Tuning 

Production AWE Tuning K04 kit and GIAC software (pump fuel file). AWE Tuning 2.5" Turbo Back Exhaust with 200 cell HJS cat. AWE Tuning C|C|B Intake. AWE Tuning Turbo Outlet Pipe. Audi S3 intercooler. Bilstein PSS-10 coilovers. 235/40/18 Dunlop Direzza Star Spec street tires. Full weight vehicle. 


Time slip: 









Video proof: 




 
Any additional information you need should be here:http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-GIAC-Software-12.26-second-115.7mph-%BC-mile!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks alex. Can you confirm if this is the AWE GIAC Race file or the GIAC Race file?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

12/4/10
14.5 @ 98mph
6MT
2011 GTI
93oct
stock little guy turbo
no tuner (yet :cough:arin:cough
APR intake, APR TBE, BF dogbone insert


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

LowerThenZimmy said:


> 12/4/10
> 14.5 @ 98mph
> 6MT
> 2011 GTI
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Branman said:


> :laugh:


crappy a/s tires at 24psi....and a not so good 60'...ill get it down...id say its pretty good....since theres stage 1 cars listed running 14.0 @ 100....im trying! haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Updated!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

i got winter to get some goodies....and defiantly a better set of tires :laugh:....


----------



## GoTmIlk 6 (Nov 23, 2010)

11's? opcorn:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

GoTmIlk 6 said:


> 11's? opcorn:


As soon as apr sends me a ko4 kit


----------



## GoTmIlk 6 (Nov 23, 2010)

Branman said:


> As soon as apr sends me a ko4 kit


as soon as the .:R is released in the us :laugh:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

GoTmIlk 6 said:


> as soon as the .:R is released in the us :laugh:


 Im assuming you are talking about the Golf R?
That will have the FSI motor NOT the TSI motor


----------



## GoTmIlk 6 (Nov 23, 2010)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Im assuming you are talking about the Golf R?
> That will have the FSI motor NOT the TSI motor


 * 2.0 TSI and TFSI Engine Forum. either way this is where u would post the 1/4 mile times :what:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

GoTmIlk 6 said:


> * 2.0 TSI and TFSI Engine Forum. either way this is where u would post the 1/4 mile times :what:


 FSI motor times would go in the *FSI MOTOR FORUM *


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> FSI motor times would go in the *FSI MOTOR FORUM *


Man VW sure made a mess of things with the TSI/FSI/TFSI nomenclature.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

true dat


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

this thread is going to get lost over the winter months....those guys west need to get o the track!:laugh:


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

My best time 
Date: Early November 
[email protected]: 13.82 @ 102mph 
DT: FWD 
TM: 6spd 
Vehicle: GTI MK6 
Turbo: Stock 
Tuner: APR Stage II 
Fuel: 93 
Dynoed 251whp/264tq 









Ignore the horrible r/t and I need to pick up the 60' some 
Mods: 
APR Stage II 
BSH Throttle Pipe 
Custom 3" Turbo back exhaust 
Carbonio Stage II Intake 
Dogbone Insert 
Drag Radials (only picked me up one tenth, I need shorter tires) 

















Still looking for my best slip


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

is it spring yet?!:laugh:


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

LowerThenZimmy said:


> is it spring yet?!:laugh:


x2

I am ready to punish my car some more and try to get some better times out of it


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Im getting stoked too, only problem is that our local roadcourse/dragstrip went bankrupt and closed 
With my new round of mods my car will be running 13s EASILY


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

o boyyyy....track season started last night...


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Turbo_Joe said:


> My best time
> Date: Early November
> [email protected]: 13.82 @ 102mph
> DT: FWD
> ...


SOLID time slip my man. The Stage 2 software and stock turbo really go well. With performance like this it makes it a little more difficult to demand a turbo upgrade as essential. The performance gap is not that large compared to what kits are currently available for the TSI. Maybe in the future that gap will grow larger, but at the moment, this car reacts very well to software, and the stock turbo is a pleasure to have for its street driveability.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Turbo_Joe said:


> My best time
> Date: Early November
> [email protected]: 13.82 @ 102mph
> DT: FWD
> ...


Nice trap speed!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Let's seem some new APR v1.2 Stage 1 and 2 customers, APR K04 and APR stage 3 customers hitting the track.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Let's seem some new APR v1.2 Stage 1 and 2 customers, APR K04 and APR stage 3 customers hitting the track.


Have something for you soon hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

LowerThenZimmy said:


> Have something for you soon hahaha


Headed to Cecil? I predict 11's on a stock k03.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Headed to Cecil? I predict 11's on a stock k03.


where is this cecil? can i get a 10 sec slip from there? :what:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Headed to Cecil? I predict 11's on a stock k03.


Yessir, hahahahaha ill go 11s on stock turbo... If APR sends me a new motor to replace the one with a hole in the block from the huge shot of nitrous.....heading friday ill have updated slips and videos....


----------



## 91gl. (Mar 16, 2010)

ill go ahead and guarantee 12's on my stock turbo this year


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Let's seem some new APR v1.2 Stage 1 and 2 customers, APR K04 and APR stage 3 customers hitting the track.



Very soon my friend. I just need a few more items to make her track worthy and off to set some records I go.


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

91gl. said:


> ill go ahead and guarantee 12's on my stock turbo this year


ill 2nd that .. gotta keep my spot on that leaderboard :laugh:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

SpeedNut28 said:


> ill 2nd that .. gotta keep my spot on that leaderboard :laugh:


 or lose your spot on the leader board:laugh::beer:.... im heading to cecil dragway friday if the weather holds up


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Wish our local drag strip didnt close so I could test my new mods + APR v1.2
Bet I could hit mid 13s on stage 1 tune


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

cecil county dragway friday....it was open last friday...after it rained all thursday night and into friday morning....i heard they kept stopping to dry the moisture off the track...glad i decided not to go:laugh:


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

LowerThenZimmy said:


> cecil county dragway friday....it was open last friday...after it rained all thursday night and into friday morning....i heard they kept stopping to dry the moisture off the track...glad i decided not to go:laugh:


whats are your mods zim?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Ill be at MIR in Budds Creek Maryland on Sunday for the test and tune. It should be hilarious learning how to launch on this new setup. Cant wait to finally get er out on the track.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

SpeedNut28 said:


> whats are your mods zim?


Stage 2, dog bone insert, d revision DV... MS109.... for now..... WOT box....w/m kit... Drag radials by april


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

LowerThenZimmy said:


> Stage 2, dog bone insert, d revision DV... MS109.... for now..... WOT box....w/m kit... Drag radials by april


u gonna run the 109 on the apr 100 octane file?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

ms109 is not 109 octane  its about 105 octane


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Branman said:


> ms109 is not 109 octane  its about 105 octane


danke sir


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

Branman said:


> ms109 is not 109 octane  its about 105 octane



thanks for the clarification didnt realize that:thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

SpeedNut28 said:


> thanks for the clarification didnt realize that:thumbup:


sorry i wasnt to clear about that:beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Cecil county dragstrip tommorow!


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

LowerThenZimmy said:


> Cecil county dragstrip tommorow!


Congrats on wasting a ton of money on fuel that will give your car about 5 more hp :laugh:

You should save the fuel for when u learn how to drive the car and get your drag radials on :thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Congrats on wasting a ton of money on fuel that will give your car about 5 more hp :laugh:
> 
> You should save the fuel for when u learn how to drive the car and get your drag radials on :thumbup:


this is prob the last time ill have to run with race gas


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

No bueno last night.....not even worth posting the slips.....traction= absolutely none


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

LowerThenZimmy said:


> No bueno last night.....not even worth posting the slips.....traction= absolutely none


again congrats on wasting the money on the fuel 

Did you at least break 13s? I was able to run a 13.9 spinning


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

hmmm wonder why zim isnt posting his times :laugh:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Branman said:


> hmmm wonder why zim isnt posting his times :laugh:


you know why lol....


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Here's my best time so far with the new APR stage 3 setup. I'm still working on my 60'. This run is on 93 tune w/ 1/4 tank of VP 103 sitting on Goodyear F1 Asymmetric street tires. I'm car #387. 

EDIT: Check out the DSG fart in the video my friend took!


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> Here's my best time so far with the new APR stage 3 setup. I'm still working on my 60'. This run is on 93 tune w/ 1/4 tank of VP 103 sitting on Goodyear F1 Asymmetric street tires. I'm car #387.
> 
> EDIT: Check out the DSG fart in the video my friend took!


115MPH is very fast. Congrats. My best trap speed was 113 but I had Quattro so my ET was 12.3.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

115mph is fast! I don't think I've seen a stage 3 tsi pull that mph on 93 oct tune!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> Here's my best time so far with the new APR stage 3 setup. I'm still working on my 60'. This run is on 93 tune w/ 1/4 tank of VP 103 sitting on Goodyear F1 Asymmetric street tires. I'm car #387.
> 
> EDIT: Check out the DSG fart in the video my friend took!


Very nice! 115mph on the 93 octane is really really fast! You have the third fastest ET and are only bested by those running on race files. :thumbup:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Very nice! 115mph on the 93 octane is really really fast! You have the third fastest ET and are only bested by those running on race files. :thumbup:


 Thanks guys. I appreciate the kind words. I had some weight reduction on those runs plus the car was fully adapted to the VP 103. My car weighed in at 3180 that day after removing the passenger and rear seats and spare tire/accessories and having 1/8 tank of gas. It was also fully adapted to the VP 103 since I ran about 200 miles with it since I put it in the tank the weekend before. 

Here's a slip from the weekend prior. If you compare the 2 slips you'll see this run has 1/8 mile trap speed 4mph slower than the other slip. The car weighed in at 3365 w/ a little over 1/4 tank of gas and seats, spare and accessories. I was running VP103 but it was mixed with the last 2 gallons of 93 so octane level is questionable and obviously not as well adapted like this past Saturday. I only got in 4 runs that day with my best trap at 111.37 where the 115 trap was like run #10. 

I tried running my 100 octane file but the timing pull was too high in the last 1/8 mile for my liking. I was getting a lot of misfires in cyl's 3&4 and could see the times suffer. Where there was very little pull with the 93 tune and the power difference was night and day.


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> So while surfing YouTube for 1/4 mile videos of GTIs I came across one of my car that I didn't film or know it existed. In this video I was running 100 octane gas and APR file. My 60' was horrible but my RT was .003 (personal best time) I'm car # 708. Here's the slip and the video. I found that with the 100 octane tune, it was easy to get in the 13's with a 2+ second 60' foot. With the 93 tune, you have to be less than a 2 second 60' to get 13s.


 Not always true about the 60' time. I ran a 13.93 with a 2.1 60' on a 91 APR tune. I also had my back seats removed. I'm sure your statement is almost always true.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll be interested to see how it does on a full tank of 100 octane (no 93) and the 100 octane tune. 

Can you link me to a spec sheet for this VP 103?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

MidnightG60 said:


> Not always true about the 60' time. I ran a 13.93 with a 2.1 60' on a 91 APR tune. I also had my back seats removed. I'm sure your statement is almost always true.


 Haha. Yea man, I learned a long time ago perception isn't always reality.  



Arin, 

This address has some of what you're looking for but not the full spec sheet. I'd be interested if APR approves it's use like the Sunoco 260 GT. It has a higher motor octane but lower RON spec by 002 at 103 R+M/2 versus the Sunoco at 105 R+M/2. If there was any 93 in the tank it was very very little. 

I'm not sweating it. I just think it's last years gas or just has properties that the tune/engine/carbon buildup doesn't like. But on my 93 tune the vp ms103 pulled like mad over Shell 93 premium and the logs looked great...better than 93 octane on a good day. 

Please don't think I posted my comment about the 100 tune thing like there was a problem per say. I appreciate you looking into the VP MS103 ratings just for the sake of knowing it's compatibility to run with the 100 octane stage 3 file and for the general knowledge of the others following this thread. 

www.vpracing.com.au/MSD/TechBulletin-ms103.doc 

http://www.sunocoinc.com/Site/Consumer/RaceFuels/UnleadedFuels/Sunoco260GT.htm


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Here's their official spec sheet. 
http://www.vpracingfuels.com/ms-103-spec.html


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

MS109 looks like the better fuel to be using over the 103. 

http://www.vpracingfuels.com/vp-racing-fuels.html


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

steelcurtain said:


> MS109 looks like the better fuel to be using over the 103.
> 
> http://www.vpracingfuels.com/vp-racing-fuels.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Sunoco GT260 is the only stuff I've ever found to be consistent. 

The VP document you quoted is kinda funny. 



VP said:


> Motor Octane 99
> Research Octane (NOT LISTED)
> R+M/2 103
> 
> ...


 Don't be fooled by RON or an Average???? 

VP103 = 99 MON and an average Mon & Ron of 103... So right there with their "VP*103*" They are "fooling" people by using the Average for their number rating. 

VP MS109 is even funnier. 



VP said:


> Research Octane Number 109
> Motor Octane Number 101
> Ron + MON / 2 105


 So now in VP MS109 the 109 stands for the higher RON number 


Come onnnnnn..... 

WTF!? 

:facepalm: 



Sunoco GT260 is 

105 RON 
95 MON 
100 AIK (M+R)/2 

It works wonderfully.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sunoco GT260 is
> 
> 105 RON
> 95 MON
> ...


 and $5 cheaper a gallon.....thanks for the info!:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## 91gl. (Mar 16, 2010)

Went to the track tonight and got plenty of runs in. Did pretty well, best run was a [email protected] The car is a 2011 Gti DSG with Revo stage 2, 3" dp, full interior minus spare on 93 octane pump gas with BFG drag radials (didn't really help all too much, still figuring my launch technique) 2.153 60'. Still on stock cat back, stock intake minus a K&N, stock IC and pancake pipe. With some more weight reduction, s3 ic and awe top which I have sitting at home, better launch, as well as race gas, I'll be in the 12's easy. 

Once my buddy finishes fixing my pc, I'll get the timeslips up, right now posting via iPhone


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice times for sure :thumbup:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> Nice times for sure :thumbup:


 
No doubt! 

Thanks Arin. And fortunately a local shop just started selling Sunoco this season!


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

I just gotta take care of a couple more items on my car then it will be track time  Im gonna see if I cant chase down some of these 13.3 guys :laugh:


----------



## 91gl. (Mar 16, 2010)

2011/03/17 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - K03 - REVO - 93 - 91gl. 

Revo Stage 2 Software, 42DD Catless DP, BSH Torque Arm Insert, Stock Intake, K&N drop-in filter, BF Goodrich Drag Radials 225/40/17, Stock Cat-Back, Stock IC, Stock Pancake Pipe 

Slip: 










(Sorry for the crappy iphone pics)


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

steelcurtain said:


> The car weighed in at 3365 w/ a little over 1/4 tank of gas and seats, spare and accessories.


This weight is with you in the car right? If not I have no idea how it is that heavy?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

HalvieCuw said:


> This weight is with you in the car right? If not I have no idea how it is that heavy?


Yes it includes my weight of 200#.


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

so what TSI's are going to be at show and go this weekend? ill be there and will probly also be there wensday night to get some runs in


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

if it dont rain me and the wife will be there in the white 4 door..


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

SpeedNut28 said:


> so what TSI's are going to be at show and go this weekend? ill be there and will probly also be there wensday night to get some runs in


i may make it up if i get a few thigns done.......not sure yet though...me and jersey usually dont get along:laugh:


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Sammy from australia here, i'll throw my time into the ring.

2010 MK6 GTI Manual, K03, 93 Octane, GIAC, Miltek TB Exhaust, K&N intake, 3141lb, Dunlop semi slicks, S3 Intercooler, BSH intake, VWR pendulum mount, Wavetrac LSD, HPA SHS.


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

nice time sammy


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep, and glad to see we're getting posts from cars outside of the USA.


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

thanks guys! Looking forward to getting the time down with a few more mods..


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

Hey everyone so today was the spring show and go at raceway park in nj. I believe there was only 2 tsi's there running but I could be wrong. One was a white 4 door stg 3 Probly vad? Idk but anyway they ran in the dial in class and I ran the heads up street modified class. I help my own against a turbo vr6 mk3 a stg 3 s4 a v8 s5 and a heavily modified a4 that ran 11's. Who luckily didn't show to his free pass and got disqualified. In the end I took runner up with a best time of 13.5 and had a blast representing the tsi!


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

SpeedNut28 said:


> Hey everyone so today was the spring show and go at raceway park in nj. I believe there was only 2 tsi's there running but I could be wrong. One was a white 4 door stg 3 Probly vad? Idk but anyway they ran in the dial in class and I ran the heads up street modified class. I help my own against a turbo vr6 mk3 a stg 3 s4 a v8 s5 and a heavily modified a4 that ran 11's. Who luckily didn't show to his free pass and got disqualified. In the end I took runner up with a best time of 13.5 and had a blast representing the tsi!


My wife was running the white 4door. Best time today was a [email protected] No traction at all today. Almost worthless to race. Will go back when I get some new tires.


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

VaGPuncher said:


> My wife was running the white 4door. Best time today was a [email protected] No traction at all today. Almost worthless to race. Will go back when I get some new tires.


yea i deffinatly agree the track was horrible no prep. i was either spinning hard first and second or i would grip hard in second and my clutch would rip loose :laugh: time for a new one of those


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

VaGPuncher said:


> My wife was running the white 4door. Best time today was a [email protected] No traction at all today. Almost worthless to race. Will go back when I get some new tires.


Damn, that's a way better trap than before though!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

after saturday...ill be all ready to run.....might slip out to the track next wensday if not next saturday:thumbup:


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

VaGPuncher said:


> My wife was running the white 4door. Best time today was a [email protected] No traction at all today. Almost worthless to race. Will go back when I get some new tires.


What tires are you running? Looking for a new set that would be decent at the track. Get no traction until the end of 3rd it seems. 

Any giac k04 runs close to their claims yet this year? 

After finally going to a track I have no idea how they pulled those off on star specs...


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

HalvieCuw said:


> What tires are you running? Looking for a new set that would be decent at the track. Get no traction until the end of 3rd it seems.
> 
> Any giac k04 runs close to their claims yet this year?
> 
> After finally going to a track I have no idea how they pulled those off on star specs...


a friend was a cecil this weekend and told me AWE was at the track with there mk6...but ill wait til they post to see if time slips are truee


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

HalvieCuw said:


> What tires are you running? Looking for a new set that would be decent at the track. Get no traction until the end of 3rd it seems.
> 
> Any giac k04 runs close to their claims yet this year?
> 
> After finally going to a track I have no idea how they pulled those off on star specs...


Running on the 100oct tune. Had probly about 1.5 gallons of93 and added 5 gallons of ms109. Havent swapped out the dv yet though. I been using some tore up 255/50/15 m/t drag radials that just don't hook at all anymore. I'm gonna go with some 15's this time around. M/t 24.5-8.5-15 slicks.

Car also weighed in close to 3400lbs with driver. Only thing taken out was the spare tire.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

VaGPuncher said:


> Running on the 100oct tune. Had probly about 1.5 gallons of93 and added 5 gallons of ms109. Havent swapped out the dv yet though. I been using some tore up 255/50/15 m/t drag radials that just don't hook at all anymore. I'm gonna go with some 15's this time around. M/t 24.5-8.5-15 slicks.
> 
> Car also weighed in close to 3400lbs with driver. Only thing taken out was the spare tire.


What options does your car have? Still pretty heavy even if you are 200lbs. Sunroof? Leather? Dynaudio? 

Hoping to have my car under 3k with bucket seats. Now if I could just lose the weight I put on this year... 

How does the car act with some 93 still in the tank on the 100 file?

Have you ran the car on regular street tires? How did the slicks change your trap? Sort of think my tires are holding it back. Spin through most of third on the track which I don't get. How the **** is the track not as sticky as a regular street?...


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

HalvieCuw said:


> What options does your car have? Still pretty heavy even if you are 200lbs. Sunroof? Leather? Dynaudio?
> 
> Hoping to have my car under 3k with bucket seats. Now if I could just lose the weight I put on this year...
> 
> ...


It's a 4 door with sunroof and DSG. On street tires it's terrible. Something like a 13.2 @ 111 or so on the 93 octane file. My wife is the one that runs the car and she said after she caught traction she felt the difference in tunes.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

We took our in-house Mk6 GTI to the track this past weekend and hit some impressive times.

Time slips:










Products on the car:
* AWE Tuning TSI K04 Turbo Kit with G.I.A.C. Software (off-the-shelf tune)
* AWE Tuning Turboback Exhaust System with 200 cell HJS catalyst
* AWE Tuning C|C|B (Cold Cone Box) Intake System
* AWE Tuning TSI Turbo Outlet Pipe
* AWE Tuning TSI S3 FMIC Intercooler Kit
* AWE Tuning Mk6 TSI Vent Mounted Boost Gauge Kit
* AWE Tuning TSI Boost Hose
* AWE Tuning/H&R 28mm Adjustable “Time Attack” Rear Swaybar
* AWE Tuning Sport Pedal Set
* Bilstein PSS-10 Coilovers
* StopTech 328mm Big Brake Kit
* Enkei RPF1 17x7.5 front wheels with Hoosier 225/45-17 drag radials (35 lb each side)
* 16x6.5 steel rear wheels with 225/55-16 all-season tires (38 lb each side)

Fuel Used: VP109 (105 octane)

Car Weight: 2825lbs without the driver and 3032 with the driver.

Full Press Release and video can be found here:
http://www.awe-tuning.com/news/awe-...uickest-vw-ko4-daily-driver-beats-big-turbos/


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Good job Alex. Updated!


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

2011, gti, 6mt, 93 pump, full full wieght, 378# driver, bone bone stock  15.157 94 mph


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Good job Alex. Updated!


hurry pls


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

i know my 15.1 is over shadowed by AWE 11's but show some love for bone stock


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

very impressive AWE :thumbup:


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

VaGPuncher said:


> My wife was running the white 4door. Best time today was a [email protected] No traction at all today. Almost worthless to race. Will go back when I get some new tires.


right lane had crazy prep work , 3500 dumped clutch and bogged down my car and others


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

moreboostplease said:


> right lane had crazy prep work , 3500 dumped clutch and bogged down my car and others


i beg to differ i was in the right lane mostly all day as was VAG's wife and there was no traction to be found.. also if ur all stock i wouldnt be dumping the clutch at 3500 just saying.. i leave the line at about 2500 and feather it outta the hole... if u dump it ur gonna break the tires loose or break something else


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

SpeedNut28 said:


> i beg to differ i was in the right lane mostly all day as was VAG's wife and there was no traction to be found.. also if ur all stock i wouldnt be dumping the clutch at 3500 just saying.. i leave the line at about 2500 and feather it outta the hole... if u dump it ur gonna break the tires loose or break something else


this.


iv learned that leaving the line like you would jsut leave hard from a red light is the best way to go on crappy tires....dumping the clutch is gunna hurt you time......


----------



## das_b00t (Feb 17, 2011)

thats nice but awe stomped that time  you guys should really race


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> this.
> 
> 
> iv learned that leaving the line like you would jsut leave hard from a red light is the best way to go on crappy tires....dumping the clutch is gunna hurt you time......


Hmmm wonder what awesome dude gave you that advice lol 


Sent from my iPhone 4


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

When is this freakin weather going to improve so we can have a track day 


Sent from my iPhone 4


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

das_b00t said:


> thats nice but awe stomped that time  you guys should really race


who is this referring to?


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

das_b00t said:


> thats nice but awe stomped that time  you guys should really race


Still waiting for anyone besides AWE/GIAC to replicate anything close to those times... Not saying it isn't possible, but I would like to see it.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

As soon as apr sends me a ko4 . I will try and give awe a run for there money . 


Sent from my iPhone 4


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

HalvieCuw said:


> Still waiting for anyone besides AWE/GIAC to replicate anything close to those times... Not saying it isn't possible, but I would like to see it.


they have two slips within 10%....that counts.


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

Branman said:


> When is this freakin weather going to improve so we can have a track day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4


 i think maybe one day in may or june we should have an unoffical TSI track day at one of the big name drag stips in the tristate/md/pa area say raceway park/maple grove/ somewhere else:laugh: maybe we can get arin and apr involved and possible alex and awe maybe have a big boy showdown


----------



## shaunraney (Aug 18, 2009)

SpeedNut28 said:


> i think maybe one day in may or june we should have an unoffical TSI track day at one of the big name drag stips in the tristate/md/pa area say raceway park/maple grove/ somewhere else:laugh: maybe we can get arin and apr involved and possible alex and awe maybe have a big boy showdown


I think thats what Waterfest is. APR is coming up into practically AWE's kitchen...so why not bully it out on one of the tracks that is only 50 feet above sea level?

I ran at show and go as well, ran my best time with my Stage 1.1 car, 14.304 @ 99 MPH.

Trying to get the new flash done to see if I can break 100 mph this friday.


----------



## shaunraney (Aug 18, 2009)

SpeedNut28 said:


> i beg to differ i was in the right lane mostly all day as was VAG's wife and there was no traction to be found.. also if ur all stock i wouldnt be dumping the clutch at 3500 just saying.. i leave the line at about 2500 and feather it outta the hole... if u dump it ur gonna break the tires loose or break something else


Halfway through the day there was oil in the middle of the left lane. I hit it and my steering wheel snapped towards the wall. PUCKER EFFECT MAXIMUM.


----------



## shaunraney (Aug 18, 2009)

Put er up Arin

93 Octane
APR Stage 1 
K03
Stock Conti's
Full Weight-No sunroof car
320LBS driver


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Added.... missing quite a bit of into though. 

Date, transmission, vehicle make model


----------



## shaunraney (Aug 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Added.... missing quite a bit of into though.
> 
> Date, transmission, vehicle make model


2009 6 speed VW GTI April 10th


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

shaunraney said:


> I think thats what Waterfest is. APR is coming up into practically AWE's kitchen...so why not bully it out on one of the tracks that is only 50 feet above sea level?
> 
> I ran at show and go as well, ran my best time with my Stage 1.1 car, 14.304 @ 99 MPH.
> 
> Trying to get the new flash done to see if I can break 100 mph this friday.


yes i realize waterfest but thats more based towards show cars im thinking more towards a track day only.. no show cars. go cars


----------



## shaunraney (Aug 18, 2009)

SpeedNut28 said:


> yes i realize waterfest but thats more based towards show cars im thinking more towards a track day only.. no show cars. go cars


That's the best part of Waterfest and show and go... everyone else is worried about tuck and poke and they leave the track all alone to the people who care


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

SammyVR6 said:


> they have two slips within 10%....that counts.


Customer slips? I'll look around after posting, but post up when you read this.

Don't know, but sorry I find it hard to believe the times that were posted (harder time believing the first numbers actually. I mean you put on lighter brakes, lighter wheels, slicks, and cut more weight...obviously the times are going to be better). Fast times are obviously possible on a k04. Same on an FSI. Semi-local mkv gli with giac k04 stripped w/ slicks runs around a 12.4 (will dig around for trap speed). 

Me posting I have a hard time believing the numbers doesn't mean I don't want them to be true. I would love for these cars to have an easy time hitting 12's with just a k04 on street tires. Anyone who has followed my nonstop bitching with my car can probably say my number one problem with the car/platform are the "weak" tuning options. If in fact 12's are possible with just a k04 and street tires stuff coming out this year will certainly go faster than that...which is GOOD.

However, why has pretty much nobody gotten close to that time with a stage 3 (the 1/4 list is a pita...should have stuff like slicks/weight reduction included next to the time...can only waste so many hours looking for that info...). *Maybe someone has, but most of the street tire times I have seen have been above 13*

Regardless of if my car is running as it should, others stage 3 cars are and they don't seem to be getting close to those numbers on street tires....why...Power should be equal or a bit higher with a stage 3. 

And this isn't me holding some grudge against GIAC/AWE. 330hp 330tq is really nice, but I want more than that, so I would have to jump to a bigger turbo regardless. 

Arin- have stage3+ blow minds pls


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

HalvieCuw said:


> Customer slips? I'll look around after posting, but post up when you read this.
> 
> Don't know, but sorry I find it hard to believe the times that were posted (harder time believing the first numbers actually. I mean you put on lighter brakes, lighter wheels, slicks, and cut more weight...obviously the times are going to be better). Fast times are obviously possible on a k04. Same on an FSI. Semi-local mkv gli with giac k04 stripped w/ slicks runs around a 12.4 (will dig around for trap speed).
> 
> ...


Check VagPuncher. I think he did [email protected] on street tires (cant tell in the video but they look like street tires), full weight, on a 90F day with 93 octane fuel. I think it's his wifes car too!

Not bad at all... I think we'll see the DSG will get the best times. I'd love to see what he could do with a nice set of slicks, 100 octane, weight reduction and a a fast track. :thumbup:


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

I am sure the DSG would help times. My super slim figure along with my ****ty driving skills also aren't helping anything. 

Sorry, but check the last page. Said 13.2 @111 on street tires. Was gonna say, ****, another long winded post proven wrong in two minutes lol. 

Still stands. Please unleash with stage3+. Amount of money spent on my car is now certainly insane with the status seats that were ordered today. Need one/two last nice power upgrades to justify what I did. 



[email protected] said:


> Check VagPuncher. I think he did [email protected] on street tires (cant tell in the video but they look like street tires), full weight, on a 90F day with 93 octane fuel. I think it's his wifes car too!
> 
> Not bad at all... I think we'll see the DSG will get the best times. I'd love to see what he could do with a nice set of slicks, 100 octane, weight reduction and a a fast track. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

13s? Strange... Did you see the video? 

Let's get vagpuncher in here to clarify. It's late and I don't want to read through everything to get the full answer if it's already posted.



VaGPuncher said:


> Arin..Went to track today and put down a 12.54 at 111.7...twice in a row..will try to get timeslip and video posted up later on.. track was hot though..90+ degrees out and timeslip showed 167 degree track temp..cant wait for dsg flash, rods and 100oct file..hopin for a full interior 4 door to hit 11's with that setup..


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

VaGPuncher said:


> It's a 4 door with sunroof and DSG. On street tires it's terrible. Something like a 13.2 @ 111 or so on the 93 octane file. My wife is the one that runs the car and she said after she caught traction she felt the difference in tunes.


Here is his reply to my question as to what he ran on street tires.

Did see that video before. Assumed that run wasn't on street tires when I saw it cause the lack of tire squeal.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

HalvieCuw said:


> Here is his reply to my question as to what he ran on street tires.
> 
> Did see that video before. Assumed that run wasn't on street tires when I saw it cause the lack of tire squeal.


the 12.54 is on very worn out DOT drag radials..car went 12.54 numerous times...last time i ran the car on the stock 18's was before i even had the production file and thats when i only did a 13.2 or so.. But my car is full weight around 3400lbs with driver..and the 12.54 is with my wife driving..I will be running the car more this year and i will strip the weight out of it like everyone is doing..Hell like my friend tells me, thats free horsepower..


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

VaGPuncher said:


> the 12.54 is on very worn out DOT drag radials..car went 12.54 numerous times...last time i ran the car on the stock 18's was before i even had the production file and thats when i only did a 13.2 or so.. But my car is full weight around 3400lbs with driver..and the 12.54 is with my wife driving..I will be running the car more this year and i will strip the weight out of it like everyone is doing..Hell like my friend tells me, thats free horsepower..


And please run your car on a downhill track but be carefull if running stock brakes


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice, I love the fact your wife was doing the driving. So.... has she put down a better time than you? :laugh:


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Nice, I love the fact your wife was doing the driving. So.... has she put down a better time than you? :laugh:


Actually yes. My personal best is a 12.58 and she run like 4 12.54's. But then again I do weigh a little more than she does.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

VaGPuncher said:


> Actually yes. My personal best is a 12.58 and she run like 4 12.54's. But then again I do weigh a little more than she does.


She may be the secret weapon! Gut that car and stick her behind the wheel. :laugh:


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

VaGPuncher said:


> the 12.54 is on very worn out DOT drag radials..car went 12.54 numerous times...last time i ran the car on the stock 18's was before i even had the production file and thats when i only did a 13.2 or so.. But my car is full weight around 3400lbs with driver..and the 12.54 is with my wife driving..I will be running the car more this year and i will strip the weight out of it like everyone is doing..Hell like my friend tells me, thats free horsepower..


What are you planning on doing to cut weight? 

I did the 15 pound battery (thought the stocker was supposed to be 55 not 35...), wheels,brakes, ordered seats, and removed the spare. Gotta figure out how to take the back seats out. If it is a hassle I am just gonna leave them in. 

If anyone in interested in some lightweight volk te37 wheels you can buy mine that haven't come in yet  Would ship straight from Wheelsto.com . Don't think I need two sets of expensive wheels.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

HalvieCuw said:


> What are you planning on doing to cut weight?
> 
> I did the 15 pound battery (thought the stocker was supposed to be 55 not 35...), wheels,brakes, ordered seats, and removed the spare. Gotta figure out how to take the back seats out. If it is a hassle I am just gonna leave them in.
> 
> If anyone in interested in some lightweight volk te37 wheels you can buy mine that haven't come in yet  Would ship straight from Wheelsto.com . Don't think I need two sets of expensive wheels.


Well, I'm going to get a pair of 15x8 drag wheels and strap some 24.5" m/t slicks. After that just really pull the rear seats and passenger seat out of the car along with all the unnecessary junk my wife keeps in there. Keep the gas low. Maybe even a ser of skinny's for rear too. Other than that not planning on much more. I figure if I can drop a couple hundred pounds in the car and get that 1.8 60' that JR and AWE hit I can get some very nice numbers from the car.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

I am heading to the track later tonight. Gonna see if I can top my best time. Feeling good about tonight, perfect temps outside :thumbup:


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Move me up the list, set a new personal best tonight. 










2010 GTI
93oct
Stage II APR
stock turbo
6 speed manual


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

VaGPuncher said:


> Well, I'm going to get a pair of 15x8 drag wheels and strap some 24.5" m/t slicks.


How do u plan on getting 15" wheels to clear the brakes? Unless you dont have a GTI. I have 16" drag radials on my car and have about 1/8" of clearance


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Turbo_Joe said:


> How do u plan on getting 15" wheels to clear the brakes? Unless you dont have a GTI. I have 16" drag radials on my car and have about 1/8" of clearance


I'm going to swap the caliper carriers and rotors to fit the 15's.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

VaGPuncher said:


> I'm going to swap the caliper carriers and rotors to fit the 15's.


Bingo. I would do it but hate the hassle of track prep and dont want to rock golf brakes all the time.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Branman said:


> Bingo. I would do it but hate the hassle of track prep and dont want to rock golf brakes all the time.


if i had to change the calipers also then i wouldnt even bother.. but from what i been hearing you cant even tell the difference in braking after you swap the rotors.. we shall see..


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

VaGPuncher said:


> if i had to change the calipers also then i wouldnt even bother.. but from what i been hearing you cant even tell the difference in braking after you swap the rotors.. we shall see..


Sweet yeah im curious to see what you think. keep us updated


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Branman said:


> Sweet yeah im curious to see what you think. keep us updated


Arnt you supposed to be at a wedding? Get off vortex! 


Sent Like a Boss using Tapatalk


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Don't remind me. I gotta leave in a bit 


Sent from my iPhone 4


----------



## shaunraney (Aug 18, 2009)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Move me up the list, set a new personal best tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a damn good run, you 6 speed?


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

shaunraney said:


> That's a damn good run, you 6 speed?


Yes I don't drive autos lol


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

:thumbup::laugh:


Turbo_Joe said:


> Yes I don't drive autos lol


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

here is my first time on the 1/4 mile....








2010 4dr 6 speed
APR stage 2(new version)
BB/APR TBE
APR intake
1/4 tank of 93 octane
craptastic p zeros 
full interior...plus some crap haha


----------



## joe3292003 (Jan 25, 2010)

DSG,APR Stage 3 93 file on 1/4 tank of VP MS103, APR FMIC, APR Carbonio intake, Godspeed catless DP(Welded), 25 PSI on 225/40/R18 Kumho Ecsta SPT's. Full interior, Excellent track conditions!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice run!!! now get some drag radials and run 11s


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

joe3292003 said:


> DSG,APR Stage 3 93 file on 1/4 tank of VP MS103, APR FMIC, APR Carbonio intake, Godspeed catless DP(Welded), 25 PSI on 225/40/R18 Kumho Ecsta SPT's. Full interior, Excellent track conditions!:laugh::laugh:


Way better than what you pulled on friday night :laugh:

You need some drag radials ASAP though. Your 60' times are horrible


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Way better than what you pulled on friday night :laugh:
> 
> You need some drag radials ASAP though. Your 60' times are horrible


Sarcasm? How is a 2.1 60' on street tires horrible for stage 3? Awesome time. Fastest stage 3 with full interior and street tires?


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

HalvieCuw said:


> Sarcasm? How is a 2.1 60' on street tires horrible for stage 3? Awesome time. Fastest stage 3 with full interior and street tires?


No sarcasm at all. Please learn to read. I said 60' times are horrible. Didn't say anything about being on street tires. He needs drag radials.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Turbo_Joe said:


> No sarcasm at all. Please learn to read. I said 60' times are horrible. Didn't say anything about being on street tires. He needs drag radials.


 2.1 60' isn't horrible. Please learn to be an *******...oh wait you got that covered.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh my! So many new ones to add! lol


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

HalvieCuw said:


> 2.1 60' isn't horrible. Please learn to be an *******...oh wait you got that covered.


I know the guy and was there when he was racing. I am not being anything. We already discussed his times. 2.1 is a horrible 60' for a car that runs 12s and could be in the 11s. With drag radials he could pull a 1.8 in the car and drop his e/t drastically


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Turbo_Joe said:


> My best time
> Date: Early November
> [email protected]: 13.82 @ 102mph
> DT: FWD
> ...



2.2 on drag radials.......

its all in fun...a 2.1 isn't bad at all for drag radials....


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> 2.2 on drag radials.......
> 
> its all in fun...a 2.1 isn't bad at all for drag radials....


He wasnt on drag radials but his car is an auto... and I pulled 2.0s friday night. Still learning the car. My clutch is slipping now though :laugh: Gonna upgrade the clutch and pull some low 1.9s


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Turbo_Joe said:


> He wasnt on drag radials but his car is an auto... and I pulled 2.0s friday night. Still learning the car. My clutch is slipping now though :laugh: Gonna upgrade the clutch and pull some low 1.9s


i meant street tires... haha yea...


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Oh my! So many new ones to add! lol


:banghead::banghead: I hate rain


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

All updated! Please check for errors and fill in any info not included. 


joe3292003, Get the race gas file!


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

I have to swap out my DV asap. My trap speeds aren't there.


----------



## joe3292003 (Jan 25, 2010)

Arin, I have the race gas file! I am just a little nervous about using it :laugh: I plan on getting some drag radials in the next month. If I can get the same conditions I was running Friday....easy 11's.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

joe3292003 said:


> Arin, I have the race gas file! I am just a little nervous about using it :laugh: I plan on getting some drag radials in the next month. If I can get the same conditions I was running Friday....easy 11's.


Just make sure you get all the 93 out of the tank, fill up on 100 R+M/2, drive for several miles to ensure all the 100's out of the lines and you can switch over. 
:thumbup:


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

joe3292003 said:


> Arin, I have the race gas file! I am just a little nervous about using it :laugh: I plan on getting some drag radials in the next month. If I can get the same conditions I was running Friday....easy 11's.


i saw you in front of me getting ready to run then i all i saw wass 112 mph troug hthe windsheild of the car in front of me and i was confused after seeing the stock catback haha


----------



## joe3292003 (Jan 25, 2010)

DRedman45 said:


> i saw you in front of me getting ready to run then i all i saw wass 112 mph troug hthe windsheild of the car in front of me and i was confused after seeing the stock catback haha


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

DRedman45 said:


> i saw you in front of me getting ready to run then i all i saw wass 112 mph troug hthe windsheild of the car in front of me and i was confused after seeing the stock catback haha


sneaky sneaky:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

Update please 

2010 MK6 GTI Manual, K04, 98 RON, GIAC, Miltek TB Exhaust, BSH intake, 3141lb, Dunlop semi slicks, S3 Intercooler, VWR pendulum mount, Wavetrac LSD, PSS10.

Quickest time 12.966 @ 108mph. 2.059 60'
Fastest MPH 12.985 @ 110mph. 2.215 60'


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Added your K04 run!


----------



## Ziad Zr (Feb 15, 2011)

SammyVR6 said:


> Update please
> 
> 2010 MK6 GTI Manual, K04, 98 RON, GIAC, Miltek TB Exhaust, BSH intake, 3141lb, Dunlop semi slicks, S3 Intercooler, VWR pendulum mount, Wavetrac LSD, PSS10.
> 
> ...


How could you be a second and 11MPH slower then the AWE K04 car with all your Mods :what:


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

Ziad Zr said:


> How could you be a second and 11MPH slower then the AWE K04 car with all your Mods :what:


Running dunlop street semi's not drag radials.... and running pump fuel (93 octance) not VP109 with a race fuel tune..


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Ziad Zr said:


> How could you be a second and 11MPH slower then the AWE K04 car with all your Mods :what:


They were on the 100 octane file is my guess


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Added your K04 run!


Thanks Arin... 

p.s: one too many "3's" in the list..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

SammyVR6 said:


> Thanks Arin...
> 
> p.s: one too many "3's" in the list..


Got it. Thanks! 

I wish the list function worked within the [ code ] tags but it makes a space between all the lines 

EX:


```
[list=1]
[*] - Test 1
[*] - Test 2
[*] - Test 3
[/list]
```


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

Ziad Zr said:


> How could you be a second and 11MPH slower then the AWE K04 car with all your Mods :what:


excellent question.



SammyVR6 said:


> Running dunlop street semi's not drag radials.... and running pump fuel (93 octance) not VP109 with a race fuel tune..


hey sammy, congratulations on your 1/4 run. 110mph is very fast. Now, I hope you know that neither drag radias or the race fuel or both will give you 10mph in the 1/4 distance. You will get a better run with those extra mods for sure. 

Anyways, regarless if you run 120mph or not your 110mph run shows great power levels for the K04.


----------



## 91gl. (Mar 16, 2010)

Ziad Zr said:


> How could you be a second and 11MPH slower then the AWE K04 car with all your Mods :what:


Easy, he doesn't have nitrous


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

91gl. said:


> Easy, he doesn't have nitrous


:laugh:


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

tico said:


> excellent question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the congratulations... it was my first time to the strip with the K04, it was totally different beast to the K03, you have only a fraction of the time to hit shift points etc... Big HP manual FWD is a real handful.

I'm still learning the power delivery, and i think there is a 12.7 in the current setup before i go to race fuel. Drag slicks and quicker shifting will get me there, i've already run 110mph, so i guess with race fuel and the high output tune it will get the 117+ mph... i seriosuly doubt i'll get 11's without DSG.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice times Sammy


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I need to put a TSI together and join the list soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I need to put a TSI together and join the list soon.


Do it.....


----------



## rsbiggart (Jun 23, 2007)

[email protected] on apr stage 2 last year. Apr tbe and k&n typhoon intake. 6mt stock tires @ Norwalk Ohio.


----------



## rsbiggart (Jun 23, 2007)

This year so far was [email protected] spinning 1&2 gear. I have the updated apr stage 2 tune now. just waiting on warmer weather now. 2.27-60' vs a 2.05-60' last yr on my 13.70 pass


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Going to test and tune at MIR tonight. Me another vortex member w/ APR stage 3, joe3292003, will be there too. Come join the fun.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

steelcurtain said:


> Going to test and tune at MIR tonight. Me another vortex member w/ APR stage 3, joe3292003, will be there too. Come join the fun.


im gunna have to make a trip down one weekend....not until i have a few more things though:laugh:


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

^^You need to see how much the wot box improves with the plan stage2...go now haha


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> im gunna have to make a trip down one weekend....not until i have a few more things though:laugh:



Awesome, I should have my LSD installed by then!


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

steelcurtain said:


> Awesome, I should have my LSD installed by then!


Have you ran your car before? What was the time/trap? 

Hoping the LSD helps with traction some, but not expecting much


----------



## joe3292003 (Jan 25, 2010)

Wicked wheel hop....I only got two runs in with the new drag radials. nitto 555r's, 22psi. I want to get some M/T's eventually. Ran the 100 octane file with Sunoco 260GT+.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

HalvieCuw said:


> Have you ran your car before? What was the time/trap?
> 
> Hoping the LSD helps with traction some, but not expecting much


Yes see post #189


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

joe3292003 said:


> Wicked wheel hop....I only got two runs in with the new drag radials. nitto 555r's, 22psi. I want to get some M/T's eventually. Ran the 100 octane file with Sunoco 260GT+.


Fun times last night bro. I got a lot of wheel hop on that last run too and I didn't get any during the first two runs. I was thinking on the way home that your catless exhaust is one reason why its easy for you to get into the 12's while I struggle and still haven't achieved it on the 93 tune with a catted exhaust. I'm ordering some 260 GT today so I'll have for the next time we're out and finally run the race tune. I was very disappointed leaving MIR last night but romping it on Rt-218 took that all away! I love these new brakes! 

Next time lets weigh both of our cars. I'm curious to see how the vehicle weight of the MKVI compares to the MKV. 

Congrats on your personal best and it was a pleasure meeting Amanda.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

steelcurtain said:


> Fun times last night bro. I got a lot of wheel hop on that last run too and I didn't get any during the first two runs. I was thinking on the way home that your catless exhaust is one reason why its easy for you to get into the 12's while I struggle and still haven't achieved it on the 93 tune with a catted exhaust. I'm ordering some 260 GT today so I'll have for the next time we're out and finally run the race tune. I was very disappointed leaving MIR last night but romping it on Rt-218 took that all away! I love these new brakes!
> 
> Next time lets weigh both of our cars. I'm curious to see how the vehicle weight of the MKVI compares to the MKV.
> 
> Congrats on your personal best and it was a pleasure meeting Amanda.


I don't agree on the Catless exhaust comment. Ran multiple 12.5's with a cat.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

joe3292003 said:


> Wicked wheel hop....I only got two runs in with the new drag radials. nitto 555r's, 22psi. I want to get some M/T's eventually. Ran the 100 octane file with Sunoco 260GT+.


Nice runs. Do you think a lower tire pressure will help you out on your 60' times?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

joe3292003 said:


> Wicked wheel hop....I only got two runs in with the new drag radials. nitto 555r's, 22psi. I want to get some M/T's eventually. Ran the 100 octane file with Sunoco 260GT+.


Nice work! Looks pretty identical to your 93 octane file though. Are you sure you were in the 100 octane program?

Also, are you still on a full interior?

I've updated your time and comments. Let me know if there are any errors!


----------



## joe3292003 (Jan 25, 2010)

Arin,

I'm pretty sure I was on the 100 file, but I switched programs as soon as I pulled into the track so maybe my ecu didn't have time to adapt. I'm still full interior (including spare....and a 10 inch Wawa sub w/drink:laugh


----------



## joe3292003 (Jan 25, 2010)

steelcurtain said:


> Fun times last night bro. I got a lot of wheel hop on that last run too and I didn't get any during the first two runs. I was thinking on the way home that your catless exhaust is one reason why its easy for you to get into the 12's while I struggle and still haven't achieved it on the 93 tune with a catted exhaust. I'm ordering some 260 GT today so I'll have for the next time we're out and finally run the race tune. I was very disappointed leaving MIR last night but romping it on Rt-218 took that all away! I love these new brakes!
> 
> Next time lets weigh both of our cars. I'm curious to see how the vehicle weight of the MKVI compares to the MKV.
> 
> Congrats on your personal best and it was a pleasure meeting Amanda.


Thanks man, I had a good time. Too bad we only got 2 runs in.....friggin bikes. But for real though you need to come up for midnight madness. It's a blast and not as much **** blows up on the track:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

joe3292003 said:


> Arin,
> 
> I'm pretty sure I was on the 100 file, but I switched programs as soon as I pulled into the track so maybe my ecu didn't have time to adapt. I'm still full interior (including spare....and a 10 inch Wawa sub w/drink:laugh


Do you have a boost gauge? You'll see higher boost figures on 100.


----------



## joe3292003 (Jan 25, 2010)

VaGPuncher said:


> Nice runs. Do you think a lower tire pressure will help you out on your 60' times?


I've heard 25-20 psi for the nitto's. But you also have to really heat them up, bout a 5-7 second burn out. I got them used so there is not much left on them....doing a burn out that long on bald tires makes me nervous. Track temps were pretty low compared to my street tire run and there was horrible track prep last night. It's drag bike nationals at the track this weekend and they were blowing up left and right.


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

damn...i didnt notice until the video, but that is damn fast for .7xx r/t


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

VaGPuncher said:


> I don't agree on the Catless exhaust comment. Ran multiple 12.5's with a cat.


My ca is just slow. Lol. I think I'm going to clean my valves with 45k.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

joe3292003 said:


> Thanks man, I had a good time. Too bad we only got 2 runs in.....friggin bikes. But for real though you need to come up for midnight madness. It's a blast and not as much **** blows up on the track:laugh:


I'll be there dude. 2 weeks from now. Why does my wedding anniversary have to be on a Friday derp. Just ordered 15 gallons of Sunoco so I can finally run the 100 tune.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

steelcurtain said:


> I'll be there dude. 2 weeks from now. Why does my wedding anniversary have to be on a Friday derp. Just ordered 15 gallons of Sunoco so I can finally run the 100 tune.


are they shipping it to you? if so where are you ordering from if you dont mind?


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

VaGPuncher said:


> are they shipping it to you? if so where are you ordering from if you dont mind?


Also would like to know this. Would be a lot easier just getting a barrel shipped to me.

buyracegas.com?

edit: is the Sunco GTPlus (1o4 unleaded) alright for the 100 octane stage 3 tune?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

VaGPuncher said:


> are they shipping it to you? if so where are you ordering from if you dont mind?


 There's a local shop that sells it. I place the order and a truck comes by every 2-3 weeks depending on how much fuel this shop orders. E.g. When there are a lot of orders the truck comes by more frequently. I just order it in 5 gallon increments. I would order a drum but would have to transport it from the shop to my house. That hassle isn't worth the reward IMO. 

I'll refer to Arin to comment on the 260GT+ but APR recommends the 260GT instead of the later.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

steelcurtain said:


> My ca is just slow. Lol. I think I'm going to clean my valves with 45k.


Actually you have probably the fastest trap on 93 tune I've seen so far! I would say your traction just sucks.


----------



## joe3292003 (Jan 25, 2010)

DRedman45 said:


> damn...i didnt notice until the video, but that is damn fast for .7xx r/t


JSYK time doesn't start till you break the beam at the line


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> I'll refer to Arin to comment on the 260GT+ but APR recommends the 260GT instead of the later.


We tune our 100 octane files with Sunoco GT 260 which is an AKI of 100 (105 ron, 95 mon) so that's what I normally suggest our customers use. I've tried a few other brands of 100 octane with less than optimal results. 

The Sunoco GT 260 Plus has an AKI of 104 (109 ron, 99 mon) so it should resist knock a bit more. If you have even the slightest tickle of knock on the 100 octane program, the 104 octane fuel will probably get rid of it all which will keep power at its highest. Now that I think of it, since many people tend to have some 93 left in the tank when they pour in 100, the 104 may help just a bit to even everything out.


----------



## rsbiggart (Jun 23, 2007)

DRedman45 said:


> damn...i didnt notice until the video, but that is damn fast for .7xx r/t


What does his reaction time have to do with et?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Do you have a boost gauge? You'll see higher boost figures on 100.


The 93 tune is at 2550 mbar. How much higher does the 100 tune raise it to?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

VaGPuncher said:


> Actually you have probably the fastest trap on 93 tune I've seen so far! I would say your traction just sucks.


Thanks VAGPuncher. I needed a little encouragement to boost my spirit!


----------



## joe3292003 (Jan 25, 2010)

Arin,

What would you say to running 110(R+M/2)? There is a pump at a local gas station that carries Cam2 for a decent price. I'm not sure how high of an octane I can go on the 100 file.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> The 93 tune is at 2550 mbar. How much higher does the 100 tune raise it to?


Vag-com is only capable of reporting a max value of 2550 mbar.

I'm not exactly sure what the max PSI typically is for 100 octane but I do know it's higher than 93. 



joe3292003 said:


> Arin,
> 
> What would you say to running 110(R+M/2)? There is a pump at a local gas station that carries Cam2 for a decent price. I'm not sure how high of an octane I can go on the 100 file.


It's worth a shot. Just log with vag-com and make sure you don't have any timing pull.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

rsbiggart said:


> What does his reaction time have to do with et?


Exactly. Reaction time doesn't matter. Basically you can go when ever you want. The timer doesn't start till you cross the line.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> :heart:
> 
> It's worth a shot. Just log with vag-com and make sure you don't have any timing pull.


Can you explain the timing pull thing when looking at log numbers? That is timing retardation right? Is the 100 octane file the only one that shouldn't have any pull? The 93 octane logs I sent you have a bunch of pull if retardation is timing pull.

edit: most seems to be -4.5 from those logs, so not really sure how severe that is...maybe nothing. Googled TSI timing pull and see others have as much as 8.



[email protected] said:


> Now that I think of it, since many people tend to have some 93 left in the tank when they pour in 100, the 104 may help just a bit to even everything out.



Totally what I was thinking. Was thinking to get 10-15 gallons of the 104, wait till I am almost out of 93, and then put the 104 in. By the time I get to the track I imagine any 93 left in there would have been used. Could always put another gallon, or two of 100 in once I get there.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

HalvieCuw said:


> Can you explain the timing pull thing when looking at log numbers? That is timing retardation right? Is the 100 octane file the only one that shouldn't have any pull? The 93 octane logs I sent you have a bunch of pull if retardation is timing pull.
> 
> edit: most seems to be -4.5 from those logs, so not really sure how severe that is...maybe nothing. Googled TSI timing pull and see others have as much as 8.
> 
> ...


When i ran MS109 i got to the track with 10 miles to empty... Then put the VP in and let it idle for a bit in 100oct file....after about 10 mins i started running....


Sent Like a Boss using Tapatalk


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Vag-com is only capable of reporting a max value of 2550 mbar.


Wow, I never knew of that limitation. Makes sense now why I see the logs pegging 2550 all the way to red-line. I always thought that was a little strange but my boost gauge was also pegging 22-23# so I never questioned it. When you do the math it comes out to 22-23# (2550 - 1010 * .0145). I guess my boost gauge isn't lying when I see 26#. 

I did some logging today with 50/50 meth running the 100 file and easily achieved 26# of boost on the gauge.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

steelcurtain said:


> Wow, I never knew of that limitation. Makes sense now why I see the logs pegging 2550 all the way to red-line. I always thought that was a little strange but my boost gauge was also pegging 22-23# so I never questioned it. When you do the math it comes out to 22-23# (2550 - 1010 * .0145). I guess my boost gauge isn't lying when I see 26#.
> 
> I did some logging today with 50/50 meth running the 100 file and easily achieved 26# of boost on the gauge.


See...starting to hate boost gauges. Mine barely gets above 20. Maybe occasionally gets 21/22, but usually see 2550 toward the end of my pulls. 

edit: actually could you host your log files. What is all the way to redline? Looking at them again and mine aren't all the way to redline.

logs of mine if any stage 3 people want to compare to your own. 93 oct. 
https://spreadsheets1.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=tshIRqHiFFSnzW7UwPpuXdg#gid=0

https://spreadsheets1.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=tXbN-L2VAltVPJVAOMo2hdg#gid=0 messed up a bit on the first run of this one.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

HalvieCuw said:


> See...starting to hate boost gauges. Mine barely gets above 20. Maybe occasionally gets 21/22, but usually see 2550 toward the end of my pulls.
> 
> edit: actually could you host your log files. What is all the way to redline? Looking at them again and mine aren't all the way to redline.
> 
> ...


Here you go. This is a log of my last run where I got a lot of wheel hop. Specified boost throughout the entire run exceeded the 2550 vag-com limitation. 

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...VcwMklNTWJ1ZElIRDRHYXc&hl=en&authkey=CK22kuIM


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

steelcurtain said:


> Here you go. This is a log of my last run where I got a lot of wheel hop. Specified boost throughout the entire run exceeded the 2550 vag-com limitation.
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...VcwMklNTWJ1ZElIRDRHYXc&hl=en&authkey=CK22kuIM


What file? 100? You are getting way more boost than I am.


----------



## 08GraniteGreenPassat (May 16, 2009)

2010 Passat DSG stock intake APR stage 1 w93 program ... i need launch control


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

HalvieCuw said:


> What file? 100? You are getting way more boost than I am.


Nope, it's the 93 tune.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

steelcurtain said:


> Nope, it's the 93 tune.


figures 

And wheel hop? From a 3rd, or 4th gear pull?

edit: this log is from a 1/4 run? Your specified boost is a lot higher than mine too. Mine never calls for 2550. Highest it calls for is 2530. What would determine how much boost is specified? Wouldn't it be the same number at the same rpm seeing we are running the same file?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

HalvieCuw said:


> figures
> 
> And wheel hop? From a 3rd, or 4th gear pull?
> 
> edit: this log is from a 1/4 run? Your specified boost is a lot higher than mine too. Mine never calls for 2550. Highest it calls for is 2530. What would determine how much boost is specified? Wouldn't it be the same number at the same rpm seeing we are running the same file?


Yes, it's a log from 1/4 run. I'd be happy to assist with any potential boost issues you may have but I think t would be best if you submit a new post and send me a PM with the link so this thread doesn't get off topic.  I've sent you a PM addressing your questions. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

In the spirit of keeping a healthy dialogue going, we’ve created a quick response video from AWE Tuning President, Todd Sager, in response to recent nitrous libel pertaining to our record-setting GTI run. As you’ll see some of the Performance team wanted to literally stand behind the products they sweat over, day and night. As always, we’re here to help, and feel free to check out our “Get to 11” thread to learn from the team that created the record-breaking kit (and drove it!).


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Finally!!! I got an open Saturday to hit the track. I got off to a late start at 10:00 because cecil county dragway got hit by lightning and was having some technical issues so finally got to run. I made a few shake down passes and got the feel for it since this was my first time out in this car. My 5th pass of the day was a *[email protected]* . I couldnt be happier with the run considering track prep sucked today. The only thing that sucks is I dont know my 60' because they said that it wasnt working (go figure). 

mods (gofast)

apr stg2 (100 octane file used)
apr stg1 intake
billyboat (catless) downpipe
magnaflow catback
wotbox

bfg drag radials
weight reduction


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

this is the point where im finally going to really say.. go run at a different track..its about that time.... or is it just that all of the fast cars come out of that track? coincidence, i dont think so..

by no means i mean this personally against you..i think the track is a little shady though..


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey if you wanna pay for me to make a special trip like an extra 2 hours to go to another track I'd be more than happy. 


Sent from my iPhone 4


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

VaGPuncher said:


> this is the point where im finally going to really say.. go run at a different track..its about that time.... or is it just that all of the fast cars come out of that track? coincidence, i dont think so..
> 
> by no means i mean this personally against you..i think the track is a little shady though..


why do you say that?.....i mean evvveryone says cecil is down hill.....if it had a incline...NHRA wouldnt run prrostock mods there.....per regulations


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

Branman said:


> *[email protected]* .
> 
> mods (gofast)
> 
> ...



Congrats! is this a world record?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> why do you say that?.....i mean evvveryone says cecil is down hill.....if it had a incline...NHRA wouldnt run prrostock mods there.....per regulations


Than show me a stage 2 car running anywhere else with that ET and trap. He's still running the stock turbo inlet pipe! And the first time running the car and he's getting ko4/stage 3 times. You're delusional if you think that track isn't an advantage. Look at other stage 2 times on this thread if you think I'm wrong. Wot box Or not DSGs don't run those times.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

tico said:


> Congrats! is this a world record?


Must be! LMAO. I love a world record when noone else is there to compete. How about you boys come to MIR and let's see if you run them there? It's only a couple hours south. If your so confident that it's not a cecil advantage then it shouldn't be a problem right? Such bull****. 

I'm not haten and I congratulate AWE on their fast car. I just want to see them run it at any track other than Cecil. Anybody can make a ****ing YouTube video. That don't mean ****.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> Than show me a stage 2 car running anywhere else with that ET and trap. He's still running the stock turbo inlet pipe! And the first time running the car and he's getting ko4/stage 3 times. You're delusional if you think that track isn't an advantage. Look at other stage 2 times on this thread if you think I'm wrong. Wot box Or not DSGs don't run those times.


First time running this specific car. I also hold the record for the fastest stock turbo mk5 gti as well. So don't get it twisted I'm not stranger to the strip . 


Sent from my iPhone 4


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> Must be! LMAO. I love a world record when noone else is there to compete. How about you boys come to MIR and let's see if you run them there? It's only a couple hours south. If your so confident that it's not a cecil advantage then it shouldn't be a problem right? Such bull****.
> 
> I'm not haten and I congratulate AWE on their fast car. I just want to see them run it at any track other than Cecil. Anybody can make a ****ing YouTube video. That don't mean ****.


All the complainers should come to Cecil and run instead of telling everyone else to run elsewhere. I


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

steelcurtain said:


> Than show me a stage 2 car running anywhere else with that ET and trap. He's still running the stock turbo inlet pipe! And the first time running the car and he's getting ko4/stage 3 times. You're delusional if you think that track isn't an advantage. Look at other stage 2 times on this thread if you think I'm wrong. Wot box Or not DSGs don't run those times.


Stage 2.... 100 oct file with 105oct gas.... He gained 3 mph then a stage 2 on 93oct gas.... Makes sense to me....


MIR is 2 hours south from me....so its almost 3 hours for him


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Branman said:


> First time running this specific car. I also hold the record for the fastest stock turbo mk5 gti as well. So don't get it twisted I'm not stranger to the strip .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4


This is the problem I have with that track. All the records come from there. I'm not saying u can't drive but it is a little fishy after all the aligations about Cecil county. I am 3 hours away from that track and I will make a trip there eventually.


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

Branman said:


> All the complainers should come to Cecil and run instead of telling everyone else to run elsewhere. I


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> First time running this specific car. I also hold the record for the fastest stock turbo mk5 gti as well. So don't get it twisted I'm not stranger to the strip .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4


Wasn't trying to imply that you were.  I just feel that Cecil doesn't represent what people would run at other tracks. And I don't mean any of this personally nor directed at you; just in general. I got several clients who have nothing to do with VW or any VAG tuners. These guys have their own race teams and they all say that Cecil is known for faster times that cannot be obtained at other tracks in the area as easily. Again not trying to take anything away from you. If your happy then that is all that matters. If you can replicate those to
times at other tracks then your driving abilities and your cars abilities are legit. If you can't then you are only cheating yourself. We are all in it to have fun so in the end that is all that matters.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

VaGPuncher said:


> This is the problem I have with that track. All the records come from there. I'm not saying u can't drive but it is a little fishy after all the aligations about Cecil county. I am 3 hours away from that track and I will make a trip there eventually.


Hit me up when you do so I can join you. Seriously. I'll bring my slips from MIR and post up the cecil slips to put this debate to rest.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

tico said:


> Hey Branman, one of my best friends took his SRT10 truck to cecil and ran ~12.2 at ~115mph and the same truck same driver in San Antonio TX ran low 13's at not faster than 108mph. How would you explain that? I believe in your time as I believe in my best friend's times too. Difference is that my friend would tell you that a cecil his truck would run low 12's and that the same truck in San Antonio runs low 13's.
> 
> Don't take it personal. Do you follow marathon running? the best runners only run in the fast marathons becuace that is when they have a chance to break world records. Every runner knows where to run PR's.:beer:


Well this one is actually pretty easy. I looked up track conditions yesterday at san antonio raceway in texas. The DA for the time I was running yesterday was 2400 feet. I checked the same conditions at the same time at cecil and the DA was at 86 feet. That plays a big part on how an engine makes power. Im not saying that is the exact answer on what the difference was but elevation plays a big part on how well your car runs down the track.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> Wasn't trying to imply that you were.  I just feel that Cecil doesn't represent what people would run at other tracks. And I don't mean any of this personally nor directed at you; just in general. I got several clients who have nothing to do with VW or any VAG tuners. These guys have their own race teams and they all say that Cecil is known for faster times that cannot be obtained at other tracks in the area as easily. Again not trying to take anything away from you. If your happy then that is all that matters. If you can replicate those to
> times at other tracks then your driving abilities and your cars abilities are legit. If you can't then you are only cheating yourself. We are all in it to have fun so in the end that is all that matters.


You guys also arent taking into account that many people dont run good times at cecil. Its not like everyone that runs at cecil makes some magical times. I mean my time is only 2 tenths and a couple mph faster than the next guy. I do alot of prep and wait for the best day weather wise. Alot of people just go run down the track and hope to get a good time. Those people are the ones that usually try to say my times arent legit. It gets old after a while. Im happy im close to a track that is almost at sea level and also in between a **** load of trees and sometimes you get a nice breeze through there. So i will use everything thing I can at my disposal to get the best time out of me and my car. MIR is almost double the elevation and thats not even taking into account the barometric pressure and humidity. So considering cecil is closer and almost at sea level I would take cecil any day over another track.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Arin, I saw you posted my time on the first page. Thanks man . My time is a little off though. You have me down as a 13.017 when I ran a 13.17. I was shooting for a 13.0 or a high 12 but I think the stock clutch and flywheel is killing me.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> You guys also arent taking into account that many people dont run good times at cecil. Its not like everyone that runs at cecil makes some magical times. I mean my time is only 2 tenths and a couple mph faster than the next guy. I do alot of prep and wait for the best day weather wise. Alot of people just go run down the track and hope to get a good time. Those people are the ones that usually try to say my times arent legit. It gets old after a while. Im happy im close to a track that is almost at sea level and also in between a **** load of trees and sometimes you get a nice breeze through there. So i will use everything thing I can at my disposal to get the best time out of me and my car. MIR is almost double the elevation and thats not even taking into account the barometric pressure and humidity. So considering cecil is closer and almost at sea level I would take cecil any day over another track.



You're definitely right about that. Some days at MIR, guys that can get into the 12's just can't cause of the factors you mentioned ^.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

I saw your timeslip man and I def say with some DRs you have a mid 12s car easy.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks dude.:beer: I definitely have traction issues! All my runs are using the 93tune also. Comparing my slips against my friends stage 3 MKVI I lose .4 - .6 in the 60' everytime. I'm getting an LSD installed on the 16th and will have some radials hopefully in June. I got an 1/8th mile track 15 miles from my house so I'm going to start practicing on that. Im researching 17" tires that will fit my BBK with radials so that's gonna take some time.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> Thanks dude.:beer: I definitely have traction issues! All my runs are using the 93tune also. Comparing my slips against my friends stage 3 MKVI I lose .4 - .6 in the 60' everytime. I'm getting an LSD installed on the 16th and will have some radials hopefully in June. I got an 1/8th mile track 15 miles from my house so I'm going to start practicing on that. Im researching 17" tires that will fit my BBK with radials so that's gonna take some time.


Yeah a 2.4 60' is alot of wheel spin. Basically a tenth off your 60' is about 2 tenths off you et. So you def have a **** ton left in your car you just gotta get it off the line. LSD will def help big time as well considering these cars suck at burnouts at the track. I was having issues with my car also. I was hoping to get the tires a little more sticky but no luck yesterday. Do you have a clutch/flywheel setup?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> Yeah a 2.4 60' is alot of wheel spin. Basically a tenth off your 60' is about 2 tenths off you et. So you def have a **** ton left in your car you just gotta get it off the line. LSD will def help big time as well considering these cars suck at burnouts at the track. I was having issues with my car also. I was hoping to get the tires a little more sticky but no luck yesterday. Do you have a clutch/flywheel setup?



Nah, I'm stock DSG. Stock software and clutch packs. I have Goodyear F1 asymmetric for street tires and they absolutely suck on the launch. I don't even do burnouts anymore with no diff and street tires. IIRC that slip I posted had zero to very little spin. Just a lot of pedal modulation to avoid the spin but definitely slows down the 60 just trying to modulate without really hooking em up.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

oh hell yeah man dsg with a lsd at the track and your set. Are you using the launch control? Yeah pretty much all you wanna do is just spin the tires enough to kick the rocks off def no need for a burnout on street tires.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> oh hell yeah man dsg with a lsd at the track and your set. Are you using the launch control? Yeah pretty much all you wanna do is just spin the tires enough to kick the rocks off def no need for a burnout on street tires.


I've always used LC. What I haven't done is launch without LC and just use the ebrake to try and build boost. I figured it would be hard to not trip the beans though. How does that wot box work for you?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

I actually havent used the launch control part of it at the track yet. The WOT shifting works kinda like a dsg as it allows me to hold boost between shifts. It also cuts shift time down a bit since I dont have to left off the gas to shift. I have used it on my 07 gti as well and for 200 bucks you cant beat it.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> I actually havent used the launch control part of it at the track yet. The WOT shifting works kinda like a dsg as it allows me to hold boost between shifts. It also cuts shift time down a bit since I dont have to left off the gas to shift. I have used it on my 07 gti as well and for 200 bucks you cant beat it.


It seems awesome. I love hearing that sound! My buddy wants one bad but he's running a cat.


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

Branman said:


> Finally!!! I got an open Saturday to hit the track. I got off to a late start at 10:00 because cecil county dragway got hit by lightning and was having some technical issues so finally got to run. I made a few shake down passes and got the feel for it since this was my first time out in this car. My 5th pass of the day was a *[email protected]* . I couldnt be happier with the run considering track prep sucked today. The only thing that sucks is I dont know my 60' because they said that it wasnt working (go figure).
> 
> mods (gofast)
> 
> ...



awww damn bran  i guess i offically have to hand the stock turbo crown over... great run man.. and i can attest to your time with your mods... we have almost exatly the same except for drag radials and weight reduction... congrats man.. but dont think ill give up that crown without a fight


----------



## rsbiggart (Jun 23, 2007)

Does my video count? I still haven't seen my name on the list. 2010 6 speed, apr stage 2(orig version), stock tires, apr , k&n typhoon intake full weight. [email protected] W


----------



## rsbiggart (Jun 23, 2007)

Should have read apr tbe too. Damn iphone


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

SpeedNut28 said:


> but dont think ill give up that crown without a fight


Im counting on it  I love me some competition


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

rsbiggart said:


> Does my video count? I still haven't seen my name on the list. 2010 6 speed, apr stage 2(orig version), stock tires, apr , k&n typhoon intake full weight. [email protected] W


I need a time slip. Do you have one?


----------



## rsbiggart (Jun 23, 2007)

I do but no computer just iPhone. I'm not sure if I can upload one from my iPhone. I thought the vid was credible. I have a photo of my [email protected] I can email you at your work. I'll try that. Otherwise I'll have to figure it out. I'll b heading to the track tomorrow too in search of some better times.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

rsbiggart said:


> I do but no computer just iPhone. I'm not sure if I can upload one from my iPhone. I thought the vid was credible. I have a photo of my [email protected] I can email you at your work. I'll try that. Otherwise I'll have to figure it out. I'll b heading to the track tomorrow too in search of some better times.


Added. need date, fuel and 6mt or dsg


----------



## rsbiggart (Jun 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Added. need date, fuel and 6mt or dsg


6speed manual trans and 93 octane. oct 14 2010.


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

rsbiggart said:


> I do but no computer just iPhone. I'm not sure if I can upload one from my iPhone. I thought the vid was credible. I have a photo of my [email protected] I can email you at your work. I'll try that. Otherwise I'll have to figure it out. I'll b heading to the track tomorrow too in search of some better times.


13.8 @105?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

SpeedNut28 said:


> 13.8 @105?


Probably a little more wheels spin on that pass


----------



## rsbiggart (Jun 23, 2007)

rsbiggart said:


> I do but no computer just iPhone. I'm not sure if I can upload one from my iPhone. I thought the vid was credible. I have a photo of my [email protected] I can email you at your work. I'll try that. Otherwise I'll have to figure it out. I'll b heading to the track tomorrow too in search of some better times.





SpeedNut28 said:


> 13.8 @105?


I still couldn't figure out how to put pictures on the post. I was trying to do it last night on my wife's iMac. I had 4 runs this year so far and they all trapped in the 104.5 range. I'm going tonight so I'll keep updating! The new mph is on stage 2.1


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

what was your 60' for that run?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

rsbiggart said:


> I do but no computer just iPhone. I'm not sure if I can upload one from my iPhone. I thought the vid was credible. I have a photo of my [email protected] I can email you at your work. I'll try that. Otherwise I'll have to figure it out. I'll b heading to the track tomorrow too in search of some better times.


Get the photobucket app for iPhone. It's awesome for uploading your pics from iPhone and provides the IMG code to paste into you're posts. It's free.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> Get the photobucket app for iPhone. It's awesome for uploading your pics from iPhone and provides the IMG code to paste into you're posts. It's free.


This ^^^ I use it all the time :thumbup:


----------



## rsbiggart (Jun 23, 2007)

Still can't fig it out. Do I not have enough posts or something? All help is greatly appreciated. 2.05 last year and 2.27 this year


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

rsbiggart said:


> Still can't fig it out. Do I not have enough posts or something? All help is greatly appreciated. 2.05 last year and 2.27 this year


If you want to email me the pics I can post them. [email protected]


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

rsbiggart said:


> Still can't fig it out. Do I not have enough posts or something? All help is greatly appreciated. 2.05 last year and 2.27 this year


Here you go


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

rsbiggart said:


> Still can't fig it out. Do I not have enough posts or something? All help is greatly appreciated. 2.05 last year and 2.27 this year


Anyone can post a pic. Once you've uploaded it to photobucket. Go to the pic>tap the information icon on the far right. Then tap the IMG field to copy it to your clipboard. You will get a confirmation pop up saying it's been copied then double tap on your vortex post to paste it into the message body. That's all there is to it. If that doesn't work call tech support in India.:laugh:


----------



## rsbiggart (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

rsbiggart said:


> Thanks!!


:thumbup: nice trap speed.


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

that is an awesome trap speed! get that launch down and u will be in to the 13.5-13.3 rang in no times

good job man!:thumbup:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

SpeedNut28 said:


> that is an awesome trap speed! get that launch down and u will be in to the 13.5-13.3 rang in no times
> 
> good job man!:thumbup:


Yep  


Sent from my iPhone 4


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

:sigh: im giving in....gunna head to the track tommorow....either on street tires or if brando is generous:laugh:


----------



## rsbiggart (Jun 23, 2007)

It was a bad day for drag racing yesterday. 80 outside made for some heat soak. I ran14.[email protected] mph. Car felt sluggish and was 3mph slower in the 1/8 mile alone. I was going 77.5 when I should be over 80. Track was sticky as heck too. However on the street driving home on e the temp dropped to 70 it felt great. I'm guessing heat soak.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> brando is generous:laugh:


Do work!!!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Branman said:


> Do work!!!


thanks for being generous:laugh:


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> thanks for being generous:laugh:


oh man i wish i knew someone who was generous!

good looks bran:thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Lol hey i gave him 5 gallons of MS109.......


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Lol hey i gave him 5 gallons of MS109.......


I earned that five gallons by putting your wotbox in while being sick .


Sent from my iPhone 4


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Branman said:


> I earned that five gallons by putting your wotbox in while being sick .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4


true story bro.:laugh:


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Branman said:


> I earned that five gallons by putting your wotbox in while being sick .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4


this makes you extra generous..:thumbup:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> true story bro.:laugh:


Its all good thats what friends do


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> Its all good thats what friends do


...but only the friends you are junkies too.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> ...but only the friends you are junkies too.


 i must be stupid


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> i must be stupid


You're not stupid I just can't type on my iphone! What I meant to imply was only your gear head car junkie friends give you 5 gallons of race fuel. It was suppose to be a joke but I f'ed it all up.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> You're not stupid I just can't type on my iphone! What I meant to imply was only your gear head car junkie friends give you 5 gallons of race fuel. It was suppose to be a joke but I f'ed it all up.


:laugh: that makes sense


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Best time of the night: 13.6 @ 103.93

2011 GTI
6MT
K03
APR stage 2
RSC turboback
Stage 1 intake
WOTbox
BFG drag radials
105oct in 100oct mode

Full interior.... No spare.... Cooler of beer.... Tools...clothes.... Lol i went prepare.....


O yea and i was at cecil county dragway :wink: ill post a slip in the AM


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Best time of the night: 13.6 @ 103.93
> 
> 2011 GTI
> 6MT
> ...


Good job man. Im glad my drag radials got you into the 13s . 

You gotta add the wotbox also.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Branman said:


> Good job man. Im glad my drag radials got you into the 13s .
> 
> You gotta add the wotbox also.


thanks man......next time im gunna take everything out haha


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Damn where are all the cecil county dragway haters at  :laugh: . This pass although very good is def not considered a magical pass down cecil.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Branman said:


> Damn where are all the cecil county dragway haters at  :laugh: . This pass although very good is def not considered a magical pass down cecil.


do you guys have the weight difference between the 2 cars?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

VaGPuncher said:


> do you guys have the weight difference between the 2 cars?


No but AWE said the seats and all weight around 200 or something like that


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

I just went to track today and this was my first time ever at a racetrack with my new 08 passat 6-speed and got a perfect .500 :laugh:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

2010 Volkswagen CC R-line Stock with K&N filter upgrade. I'm the one on the left


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Terrence901 said:


> I just went to track today and this was my first time ever at a racetrack with my new 08 passat 6-speed and got a perfect .500 :laugh:


Nice! Next time less work on reaction since it has no effect on your et and more time on that launch . You could easily drop half a second off your et by just working on the launch a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone 4


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

Branman said:


> Nice! Next time less work on reaction since it has no effect on your et and more time on that launch . You could easily drop half a second off your et by just working on the launch a bit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4


I wasnt trying to go for reaction I just found out what it was when everyone was like who the hell is this guy?! I still have driveout tags on my car lol. I just now learning how to launch the car and I got tons and tons of wheel spin 1st through second gear so annoying. Stupid street tires.  I tired my best to pull a 8 sec 1/8mile


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Arin,

Can you please post this time on the chart, I'm car #84. For this slip I had weight reduction weighing in at 3225 w/ me in the car. I was running the 100 tune with W/M and VP MS103 on street tires. This run was my best documented ET. I say documented cause I did run a 12.5 but they had issues with the computer and couldn't produce a slip.  









I was very happy today for running a consistent 2.3xx 60' and 12.6xx ET. Another highlight was taking a chipped C65 AMG Merc by 1/2 a car!! Here's some of my other runs. My best trap of the day was 114.90. Good times. Next time out I'll have a Peloquin LSD and upgraded DSG clutch packs. After I get the HPA stage 3 DSG flash I'll be gunning for high 11's. But this won't be until June.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

very solid time :thumbup::thumbup:. Now get some damn drag radials :laugh:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks dude. In due time my friend! I'm still burnt from the exhausting effort of trying to fit 18"s on my Stop Techs. I need to find a light 17" wheel that will work with the brakes and radials without rubbing and a crazy sized spacer to make it work. 

If anyone has experience with this particular setup please PM me. I have the ST-40's.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Updated!


----------



## danielescobarg (Jan 14, 2009)

This is mine.

Although mine is a “special” case.

Here is the slip










No Speed, because someone run over the speed sensors…so no luck there.

Specs:
•	Audi A3 CCZA with K04 APR
•	TB APR
•	APR IC
•	Carbonio Intake
•	AWE TOP
•	Snow Peformance Stage 2
•	Hoosier DR 245-45-17 on OEM 17x7 wheels

Car is Armored, yes as in Bulletproof. Car weight in 3500 Lb Dry + 150Lb driver – spare tie and rear seats. Aprox. track weight 3600Lb
Car was run with 95 AKI fuel + WM on 100oct APR software.

Horrible track grip, look at the 60ft time.

Here is the video too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

danielescobarg said:


> This is mine.
> 
> Although mine is a “special” case.
> 
> ...



Bulletproof! Thats insane! Awesome time for such a heavy car. 

What altitude is this at? 6MT or DSG? FWD or Quattro? Also, is it 95 RON?


----------



## danielescobarg (Jan 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Bulletproof! Thats insane! Awesome time for such a heavy car.
> 
> What altitude is this at? 6MT or DSG? FWD or Quattro? Also, is it 95 RON?


Arin, its sea level, DSG and FWD with 95 AKI.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Armored a3 that's crazy


Sent from my iPhone 4


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

zomfg, thats awesome!
And you still ran a 12.3 haha, good stuff man :thumbup:


----------



## LY3D GLI (Mar 18, 2010)

got all of you beat.




















back on topic, nice job guys. wish my car ran anywhere near yours :thumbup:


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is mine Arin, not as good as some, but respectable for a circuit car! Specs & details on the video.






Someone will have to fix the youtube quotes for me please !

[YOUTUBE]HCKVaJ8l-J8[YOUTUBE/]


----------



## zbeasty (May 24, 2011)

Looks like I'm the first AWD car on the list. MY11 Golf R 5 door. No idea what weight but did have 2 booster seats for my children in the back. Mods at the time were APR down pipe, EVOMS CAI and Recode tune. This was on a 30 degree C day. Now have a Turbo XS down pipe with the same tune so going back hopefully next week to see what it will run now that its much cooler.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Your mph seems a little off. Usually these cars will pick up about 22-25mph from the 1/8 mph to the 1/4 mph. I would have thought a golfR tuned would trap more than 100 anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

zbeasty said:


> Looks like I'm the first AWD car on the list. MY11 Golf R 5 door. No idea what weight but did have 2 booster seats for my children in the back. Mods at the time were APR down pipe, EVOMS CAI and Recode tune. This was on a 30 degree C day. Now have a Turbo XS down pipe with the same tune so going back hopefully next week to see what it will run now that its much cooler.


Nice work! unfortunately this is a Golf-R which has a K04 and the older FSI engine.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Branman said:


> Your mph seems a little off. Usually these cars will pick up about 22-25mph from the 1/8 mph to the 1/4 mph. I would have thought a golfR tuned would trap more than 100 anyway.


Was gonna say the same thing. Stage 2 R trapping 100 seems slow as ****.


----------



## zbeasty (May 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Nice work! unfortunately this is a Golf-R which has a K04 and the older FSI engine.


Sorry, followed the same link that Guy used. The UK guys call the FSI the TFSI so thought this thread was for both types.

Best time for an R in Aus so far is a 12.969 @ 106mph but was on a 15 degree C day compared to my 30 degree C day. Hoping to see some improvement next week.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey arin saw you didnt have it in the sheet on first page. My cars dsg trans and I was running on 91 octane


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Arin - here's a new slip to replace my previous run using 100 octane, W/M and weight reduction. I'm car 84. Looks like this will put me in the #4 position. Diff will be installed in 2 weeks and gunning for the #2 slot


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> Arin - here's a new slip to replace my previous run using 100 octane, W/M and weight reduction. I'm car 84. Looks like this will put me in the #4 position. Diff will be installed in 2 weeks and gunning for the #2 slot


Nice run dude. Were gonna be battling it out for the top spot. I just installed APR ko4 kit and apr intercooler. I'm hitting the track next non rainy day. I may try to get a new clutch and flywheel in before then but we shall see. 


Sent from my iPhone 4


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman. Nice man. Bring it! I love competition, only makes you work harder! Did you get their new k04 kit? Congrats on your upgrade.


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

Branman said:


> I may try to get a new clutch and flywheel in before then but we shall see.


LSD...you know you want one :thumbup:


----------



## joe3292003 (Jan 25, 2010)

steelcurtain said:


> Arin - here's a new slip to replace my previous run using 100 octane, W/M and weight reduction. I'm car 84. Looks like this will put me in the #4 position. Diff will be installed in 2 weeks and gunning for the #2 slot


I think it's time for us to take a trip to Cecil :laugh:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

.skully. said:


> LSD...you know you want one :thumbup:


Yeah I would like to have one when I throw my clutch in but it's doubtful. Ill see how she does at the track with a new clutch and flywheel and some Hoosier drag radials. 


Sent from my iPhone 4


----------



## mjptuning (Sep 25, 2007)

CPI Tuning DSG K04 Scirocco, K04 setup with water meth, full interior on hoosiers.

12.2 seconds 1/4 mile 185km exit speed. Done yesterday at a local event in South Africa.

GolfV GTi DSG K04 full interior 12.5 seconds 181km with water meth and all k04 supporting mods including forge twin cooler and evoms intake.


----------



## TurboR850 (Sep 18, 2006)

mjptuning said:


> CPI Tuning DSG K04 Scirocco, K04 setup with water meth, full interior on hoosiers.
> 
> 12.2 seconds 1/4 mile 185km exit speed. Done yesterday at a local event in South Africa.
> 
> GolfV GTi DSG K04 full interior 12.5 seconds 181km with water meth and all k04 supporting mods including forge twin cooler and evoms intake.


 

MMMM, K04 1/4 mile times are looking soooooooo goooooooood. . . 115 mph trap . . . nice....


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

My 1st 1/4 mile runs with the K04 with dsg, sumitomo street tires, no seats removed, spare removed, 101 oct fuel, race file on, and my 250 lb butt in the driver seat; 









Runs were made on 6-4-11 at the PNW Bug Run. 
Arin, do you need anything more from me for the "list"?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ROH ECHT said:


> Arin, do you need anything more from me for the "list"?


 Just a TSI engine.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Just a TSI engine.


 :laugh:


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Just a TSI engine.


 ^:laugh: 
FSI was good enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ROH ECHT said:


> ^:laugh:
> FSI was good enough.


 I was just saying that because the results on this thread are only for the 2.0 TSI engine.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I was just saying that because the results on this thread are only for the 2.0 TSI engine.


 OOOOOH!:facepalm: 
Seen tsi and tfsi, but didn't read your post, DERP!


----------



## biafra (Aug 4, 2010)

just came back frm drag strip and did fine

YYYY/MM/DD : 2011-06-19
[email protected] :13,[email protected]
DT :FWD 
TM : 6 MT 
Vehicle :MKVI GTI (wife car) 
Turbo :K03 
Tuner :APR 
Fuel :91 AKI

Mods: Eurojet downpipe (catless), Forge twintake, OEM wheels 17 inch, BFI insert, APR stage 2.2










video


----------



## SpaceJayce (Jun 12, 2009)

Just got home from Pittsburgh Raceway Park (first time since I got my APR K04 installed). 12.2610 @ 112.42 MPH, woohoo! Last year I did 14.4 with my stock turbo, so huge gain for me. 

Arin, can you add me to the list?

YYYY/MM/DD : 2011-06-30
[email protected] :[email protected]
DT :FWD 
TM : 6 MT 
Vehicle :2008 MKV GTI (Yes, it's a TSI)
Turbo :APR K04 
Tuner :APR 
Fuel :93 Octane

Mods: APR S3/Golf R K04 Conversion, 42 Draft Designs cat-less turboback, APR Carbonia CAI, 18" Huffs, Direzza Sport Z1 Star Spec tires, BSH Engine/Transmission mounts, BSH Throttle Pipe, AWE Turbo Outlet Pipe


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Jesus buddy you can drive. Hell of a 60' time. Wish I could get anywhere close to that. 



SpaceJayce said:


> Just got home from Pittsburgh Raceway Park (first time since I got my APR K04 installed). 12.2610 @ 112.42 MPH, woohoo! Last year I did 14.4 with my stock turbo, so huge gain for me.
> 
> Arin, can you add me to the list?
> 
> ...


----------



## SpaceJayce (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll credit that to the Direzza tires.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

SpaceJayce said:


> I'll credit that to the Direzza tires.


Those tires aren't that special lol. Lot of people with DR can't pull those times.


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

were your seats in? spare tire?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

HalvieCuw said:


> Those tires aren't that special lol. Lot of people with DR can't pull those times.


yea seriously........a 1.8 60'......goddamn.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Damn nice run man. Track prep must have been on point last night :thumbup::thumbup:.


----------



## SpaceJayce (Jun 12, 2009)

I removed the spare.


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)

SpaceJayce said:


> Just got home from Pittsburgh Raceway Park (first time since I got my APR K04 installed). 12.2610 @ 112.42 MPH, woohoo! Last year I did 14.4 with my stock turbo, so huge gain for me.
> 
> Arin, can you add me to the list?
> 
> ...


wow thats one hell of a 60' where in pittsburgh are you located? i have a k04 and s3 ic sitting in my garage hopefully ill have enough free time this weekend to put it on


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> Damn nice run man. Track prep must have been on point last night :thumbup::thumbup:.


Exactly. It wasnt the tires. Gongrats OP. I now know what I have to beat this Sunday. Lol


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Did you make any other runs that night or just one?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

SpaceJayce said:


> Just got home from Pittsburgh Raceway Park (first time since I got my APR K04 installed). 12.2610 @ 112.42 MPH, woohoo! Last year I did 14.4 with my stock turbo, so huge gain for me.
> 
> Arin, can you add me to the list?
> 
> ...




Oh my LORD. This defies all logic...and part of my brian just shut down. Was this on the stock IC too?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Oh my LORD. This defies all logic...and part of my brian just shut down. Was this on the stock IC too?


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Branman said:


> :laugh:


You have some serious competition now my friend.


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> You have some serious competition now my friend.


Brandon has the power of the wotbox


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You have some serious competition now my friend.


I sure do . I love me some competition.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

.skully. said:


> Brandon has the power of the wotbox


Next time I go ill do a run with it and without .


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Video or it didn't happen! hehehe


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

SpaceJayce said:


> I removed the spare.


Anything else planned for the car? Light weight wheels/brakes? Would imagine you would be high 11's, or damn close with light wheels.


----------



## MR2ToVW (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow! Congrats to SpaceJayce! The 60 ft and trap speed are definitely there to run a low 12. Hugely impressed. Thanks for sharing. 

What size are the Star Specs? 245?


----------



## SpaceJayce (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm from the Wheeling, WV area. Pittsburgh Raceway Park is the closet track to me (AFAIK). So it's roughly a 1.5 hour drive.


----------



## SpaceJayce (Jun 12, 2009)

Just one good one. Test and Tune was rained out for the last 4 weeks so it was packed with the good weather yesterday. On my first run I couldn't get it to shift into 3rd and finished with 18.7491 @ 48.11 MPH.


----------



## SpaceJayce (Jun 12, 2009)

I want a WOT box, but DO NOT want to wire it up because I know I'll mess something up.


----------



## SpaceJayce (Jun 12, 2009)

225/40/18


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

SpaceJayce said:


> Just one good one. Test and Tune was rained out for the last 4 weeks so it was packed with the good weather yesterday. On my first run I couldn't get it to shift into 3rd and finished with 18.7491 @ 48.11 MPH.


Have had trouble shifting into third for my first couple runs both times I went. So annoying. After a few runs it smooths out though...odd.


----------



## SpaceJayce (Jun 12, 2009)

225/40/18 Direzza Star Specs. (I finally realized there is a "Reply with Quotes" button. I'm such a noob.)




MR2ToVW said:


> Wow! Congrats to SpaceJayce! The 60 ft and trap speed are definitely there to run a low 12. Hugely impressed. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> What size are the Star Specs? 245?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

you still on stock clutch as well? My stock one is holding up for now. Im sure after the first track day with it, it wont be so lucky.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

SpaceJayce said:


> I want a WOT box, but DO NOT want to wire it up because I know I'll mess something up.


Its def worth it to take the chance . Its a very simple yet very effective product. I could walk you through the install process. If you can solder your golden.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice times on k04. I'm waiting for my wheels and tires to come and next track day will be without seats and 17.5lb wheels/Hoosier DR's will the 100oct tune. We with so how this all works.


----------



## SpaceJayce (Jun 12, 2009)

Branman said:


> you still on stock clutch as well? My stock one is holding up for now. Im sure after the first track day with it, it wont be so lucky.


Yeah, I'm still on the stock clutch.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

VaGPuncher said:


> Nice times on k04. I'm waiting for my wheels and tires to come and next track day will be without seats and 17.5lb wheels/Hoosier DR's will the 100oct tune. We will so how this all works.


Sweet looking forward to see what you can do. Those wheels and tires should help alot 


Sent from my iPhone 4


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Updated!

I think with people running pump vs race fuel combined with pump and race fuel file, it may be beneficial for people to see both times. 

There are a couple people who moved up in the board by adding 100. If you did, let me know your 93 or 91 times and I'll add that in there too.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Here's my best time and trap ever. Weight reduction, 100 octane (no meth) and street tires. 12.20 @116.21 Next pic is my first 2 and fastest runs of the day out of 7 runs. My personal best 60' and 1/8th mile. 

The new LSD feels great. The diff is getting it off the line quicker but I'm still breaking traction in 2nd. There was a 335 there that dyno'd 400+ to the wheel running 12.2's also. It had bi-turbo's and was boosting 19 PSI and spraying meth. Nice to know I was able to hang with it on just race gas.


----------



## SpaceJayce (Jun 12, 2009)

steelcurtain said:


> Here's my best time and trap ever. Weight reduction, 100 octane (no meth) and street tires. 12.20 @116.21 Next pic is my first 2 and fastest runs of the day out of 7 runs. My personal best 60' and 1/8th mile.
> 
> The new LSD feels great. The diff is getting it off the line quicker but I'm still breaking traction in 2nd. There was a 335 there that dyno'd 400+ to the wheel running 12.2's also. It had bi-turbo's and was boosting 19 PSI and spraying meth. Nice to know I was able to hang with it on just race gas.


Awesome!! Good job man!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

SpaceJayce said:


> Awesome!! Good job man!


Thanks man. You have a fast car.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> Thanks man. You have a fast car.


If you look at our 1000 foot times you will see that you have stage 3 times on ko4 vs. 2860 and with less mods. Impressive.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

steelcurtain said:


> If you look at our 1000 foot times you will see that you have stage 3 times on ko4 vs. 2860 and with less mods. Impressive.


What tires were you running?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> Here's my best time and trap ever. Weight reduction, 100 octane (no meth) and street tires. 12.20 @116.21 Next pic is my first 2 and fastest runs of the day out of 7 runs. My personal best 60' and 1/8th mile.
> 
> The new LSD feels great. The diff is getting it off the line quicker but I'm still breaking traction in 2nd. There was a 335 there that dyno'd 400+ to the wheel running 12.2's also. It had bi-turbo's and was boosting 19 PSI and spraying meth. Nice to know I was able to hang with it on just race gas.


Wow! way to step it up a notch!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Wow! way to step it up a notch!


Updated. 

BTW, WTF is up with everyone running these fast times in the summer??!?! It's deathly hot and humid down south.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It's deathly hot and humid down south.


Umad?! Lol


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Updated.
> 
> BTW, WTF is up with everyone running these fast times in the summer??!?! It's deathly hot and humid down south.


Apparently your intercooler kicks ass lol. Maybe I should stop waiting and just go for it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Branman said:


> Apparently your intercooler kicks ass lol. Maybe I should stop waiting and just go for it


Just try it. You already removed organs so I know your setup will be light. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Umad?! Lol


Visit Alabama and you'll understand.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. Felt like 100 on all that asphalt.

Branman, just do it!


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

steelcurtain said:


> Thanks guys. Felt like 100 on all that asphalt.
> 
> Branman, just do it!


im also curious, did you do any other mods besides the LSD since your last trip to the track? because i see your trap speed went up about 3mph..


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

VaGPuncher said:


> im also curious, did you do any other mods besides the LSD since your last trip to the track? because i see your trap speed went up about 3mph..


Clean the valves and new injector seals. Car is running sweet!


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Branman said:


> Apparently your intercooler kicks ass lol. Maybe I should stop waiting and just go for it


APR FMIC is excellent. Multiple times better than the EJ. Lighter, better fit, worlds better customer service, ect.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Just try it. You already removed organs so I know your setup will be light. :laugh:


:laugh: true story




[email protected] said:


> Visit Alabama and you'll understand.







steelcurtain said:


> Thanks guys. Felt like 100 on all that asphalt.
> 
> Branman, just do it!


Im looking right now when the next sat. is available for test and tune. :thumbup:





steelcurtain said:


> Clean the valves and new injector seals. Car is running sweet!


:thumbup: good to hear its all sorted out.



HalvieCuw said:


> APR FMIC is excellent. Multiple times better than the EJ. Lighter, better fit, worlds better customer service, ect.


Agreed. I love my apr intercooler. You cant ask for a better fitting product. I was installing it at work on my day off and everyone was walking over and was like "thats gonna fit in there"  :laugh:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> Clean the valves and new injector seals. Car is running sweet!


Forgot to mention that I aslo removed the intake flaps.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

good to see this forum starting to move again..its been seeming dead around here for a little while..:thumbup:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

VaGPuncher said:


> good to see this forum starting to move again..its been seeming dead around here for a little while..:thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

VaGPuncher said:


> What tires were you running?


Goodyear Eagle F1 Assymetric.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> Goodyear Eagle F1 Assymetric.


Your still on street tires?


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

Branman said:


> Your still on street tires?


Wow. Exceptionally impressive to be low 12s on street rubber! :thumbup:


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Ready for tomorrow. Hoping for some good numbers.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

VaGPuncher said:


> Ready for tomorrow. Hoping for some good numbers.


 Same here! 255-50R16 on deck tomorrow haha


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

steelcurtain said:


> Forgot to mention that I aslo removed the intake flaps.


 Intake flaps? Please explain. I haven't heard of this...


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

No luck. Car was breaking up the whole time. Codes for cylinder 1 misfiring. So pissed. Went to every vendor trying to get a replacement coilpack but noone had one. Waste of $$ today. Didn't even run good for the first run.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

anyone else get any runs in this weekend?


----------



## SpaceJayce (Jun 12, 2009)

VaGPuncher said:


> anyone else get any runs in this weekend?


I'm going back to the track Thursday since SteelCurtain knocked me into 4th place.  heh heh.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

SpaceJayce said:


> I'm going back to the track Thursday since SteelCurtain knocked me into 4th place.  heh heh.


I hear you. I was aiming for at least the number 2 slot. Dropped 200lbs from the car, better tires plus 100oct tune. Woulda been nice. But I guess this is what we gotta deal with.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Im stilling waiting for a cooler day to make it out. I cant go to the track often, but when I do I make it count.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

I hear you. I actually planned for Saturday. Maybe that's why the car acted up. I haven't been in a while either so I was really looking forward to it. Oh well. Next time I guess.


----------



## mjptuning (Sep 25, 2007)

APR K04 Golf 5 GTi DSG with full interior running hoosier slicks ran 12.05 @ 196km on Sunday here in South Africa. Another APR K04 GTi DSG ran 12.2 @ 192km as well on the same day:thumbup:


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

mjptuning said:


> APR K04 Golf 5 GTi DSG with full interior running hoosier slicks ran 12.05 @ 196km on Sunday here in South Africa. Another APR K04 GTi DSG ran 12.2 @ 192km as well on the same day:thumbup:


It's amazing me how many K04s we're seeing get to low 12s. Given the dyno results between the APR Stage 3 kit and the K04 kits, I expected to see a more noticeable difference in the track results too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mjptuning said:


> APR K04 Golf 5 GTi DSG with full interior running hoosier slicks ran 12.05 @ 196km on Sunday here in South Africa. Another APR K04 GTi DSG ran 12.2 @ 192km as well on the same day:thumbup:


Wow! That's 121.78875mph!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Wow! That's 121.78875mph!


nitrous:laugh:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> nitrous:laugh:


Cecil :laugh:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Cecil :laugh:


maryland, south africa ......same thing right!?



im going to the track tonight.....might run to see if everything actually made that much of a weight difference







:laugh:


----------



## 96VDubbin (Mar 22, 2003)

For those that may still be stock or stockish what are you reving the car to? Like wise for those that are chipped? I''ve yet to take mine to the track to get a time but I think I'm about ready.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> nitrous:laugh:





ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Cecil :laugh:


both


----------



## Mark_Seis_JSW (Aug 14, 2010)

sub'd pretty cool thread


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)

hoping to make it out to the track this Thursday. the weather is supposed to
be nice


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

can i just ask how the guys with manual transmissions are launching? i cant launch my GLI to save my life. the drive-by-wire really sucks. if it was a throttle cable i wouldnt worry so much but i cant feather the throttle because of the massive delay between the sensors.  i was at ATCO this past friday and it went horrible. im to embarassed to post my times and other stats about the runs; thats how bad it was. :facepalm: i had so much wheel hop and wheel spin. any help would be greatly appreciated as i will be going back again this coming friday to try a few different things. my car should be in the mid 13's with what ive got done according to what similar setups have. and lets just say the times that i posted last night are what my mk3 should be doing once i get the launches down on that.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

dudeman08 said:


> can i just ask how the guys with manual transmissions are launching? i cant launch my GLI to save my life. the drive-by-wire really sucks. if it was a throttle cable i wouldnt worry so much but i cant feather the throttle because of the massive delay between the sensors.  i was at ATCO this past friday and it went horrible. im to embarassed to post my times and other stats about the runs; thats how bad it was. :facepalm: i had so much wheel hop and wheel spin. any help would be greatly appreciated as i will be going back again this coming friday to try a few different things. my car should be in the mid 13's with what ive got done according to what similar setups have. and lets just say the times that i posted last night are what my mk3 should be doing once i get the launches down on that.


I don't have a MT but it sounds like you need mounts if you're getting all that wheel hop.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

....another weekend of either rain or 100*+ temps. Car hasn't seen the track in weeks. :banghead:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> ....another weekend of either rain or 100*+ temps. Car hasn't seen the track in weeks. :banghead:


Yeah same here. Its getting to be about that time for me to hit the track but this rains blows.


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

the car is basically brand new, i picked it up last october. i just rolled over 9400 miles.


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

ive got a BSH stage 1 and 2 true seal intake, AWE turbo outlet pipe, and Revo stage 1 software.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Branman said:


> Yeah same here. Its getting to be about that time for me to hit the track but this rains blows.


X2...hoping to finally get back out there next friday...


----------



## FamousEric (Jul 17, 2007)

I might have a time to post tomorrow


----------



## SpeedNut28 (May 3, 2006)

dudeman08 said:


> ive got a BSH stage 1 and 2 true seal intake, AWE turbo outlet pipe, and Revo stage 1 software.


2200 rpm and let out the cluth like butter and u will be good...

drive by wire has nothing to do with anything.. its happenes in 200+milliseconds that u cant possibly feel


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)

going tonight if the rain holds off


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

SpeedNut28 said:


> 2200 rpm and let out the cluth like butter and u will be good...
> 
> drive by wire has nothing to do with anything.. its happenes in 200+milliseconds that u cant possibly feel


 what do you mean "like butter"? like, nice and easy? not to fast? 

also, im going to install a bsh pendulum mount and go back tomorrow night if the rain holds off.


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

I went to nearby track tonight and sadly ran a best time of a [email protected] 95.19 MPH this is ridiculous considering my mods.


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)

Terrence901 said:


> I went to nearby track tonight and sadly ran a best time of a [email protected] 95.19 MPH this is ridiculous considering my mods.


 what was your 60' time


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

got the car ready to go...hopefully this rain holds off until late tonight..


----------



## bmoredubbin (Nov 2, 2009)

At waterfest i ran a 13.1 at 108 with apr ko4. Im convinced i could have broke 12s if it wasnt 110 out that day. Im really looking forward to the new apr software that i hear is comin out. My best 60 ft was 2.2 with dsg and hankook v12s. Its also tricky using lc sometimes. After doing a burnout it sometimes wouldnt go into lc again immediately so it definitely takes some getting used to. I was bummed it wouldnt break 12s but it made me feel a lot better that a guy with a bolt on s5 was running 13.4s all day


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

bmoredubbin said:


> At waterfest i ran a 13.1 at 108 with apr ko4. Im convinced i could have broke 12s if it wasnt 110 out that day. Im really looking forward to the new apr software that i hear is comin out. My best 60 ft was 2.2 with dsg and hankook v12s. Its also tricky using lc sometimes. After doing a burnout it sometimes wouldnt go into lc again immediately so it definitely takes some getting used to. I was bummed it wouldnt break 12s but it made me feel a lot better that a guy with a bolt on s5 was running 13.4s all day


 waterfest sucked for me as well...bad coil ruined my day.. what was even worse was that noone there had one for me to buy..


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

VaGPuncher said:


> got the car ready to go...hopefully this rain holds off until late tonight..


 :thumbup:


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

If I am not mistaken since I don't have my slips on me at moment my 60ft time was 2.5 secs. It will be worse than that if I launch the car at any kinda rpms cause my tires have no grip I even spin tire in 3rd.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Ok. Went 12.20 @ 114. 2.04 60' car Definately has more in it. Tonight was a learning experience so next time expect better! Time slip and video when I get home!


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

VaGPuncher said:


> Ok. Went 12.20 @ 114. 2.04 60' car Definately has more in it. Tonight was a learning experience so next time expect better! Time slip and video when I get home!


 slicks? 
New 93 tune? 

At track now. Times are still ****. Car is a **** to shift. Doesn't want to go in gear


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Hoosier drag radials on the new 93 tune!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

VaGPuncher said:


> Ok. Went 12.20 @ 114. 2.04 60' car Definately has more in it. Tonight was a learning experience so next time expect better! Time slip and video when I get home!


 93 or 100???


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

93 oct Arin. Better suspension and I think 11's on 93 will happen.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

VaGPuncher said:


> Ok. Went 12.20 @ 114. 2.04 60' car Definately has more in it. Tonight was a learning experience so next time expect better! Time slip and video when I get home!


 Nice solid run man :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

VaGPuncher said:


> 93 oct Arin. Better suspension and I think 11's on 93 will happen.


 Niiiiiiice!!!


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Here's the timeslip from last night. Crappy part is, another coil went bad on my way there but luckily I had a spare. I'll have a video later. 

On another note, what kind of suspension would you guys recommend?? I want to get rid of my BS coilovers and get something that will help me get off the line a little better.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Updated. VagPuncher, do you have any other info you'd like to add in the notes section (tires, wheels, weight reduction, ambient temps, track temps, other mods (IC, intake, exhaust) etc)


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Updated. VagPuncher, do you have any other info you'd like to add in the notes section (tires, wheels, weight reduction, ambient temps, track temps, other mods (IC, intake, exhaust) etc)


 passenger and rear seats removed as well as spare.. 17" enkei fujin's with hoosier drag radials..full APR boltons.. Itercooler, RSC exhaust and carbonio intake.. it was about 85 degrees or so outside..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Updated


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> Nice solid run man :thumbup:


 No doubt. Good job man.You want a soft front end and stiff rear end. You might want to raise the rear so the weight doesn't shift to the back tires. Drag springs!


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

steelcurtain said:


> No doubt. Good job man.You want a soft front end and stiff rear end. You might want to raise the rear so the weight doesn't shift to the back tires. Drag springs!


 thanks guys..too bad i think my turbo seals are leaking..gotta look into it further..


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

I made this video and saying is this the reason I can't run higher than 15.0? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmqOg-iDntg&feature=youtube_gdata_player I spin tires even from roll....


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

VaGPuncher said:


> thanks guys..too bad i think my turbo seals are leaking..gotta look into it further..


 why do you think they are leaking?


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

Golfmkv.com guy here....dont burn me










Mods:

APR TSI k04 Kit + Software(1.0) - APR Intercooler - Carbonio Stage 1 Intake - 42DD Catted Downpipe - 42DD 3" Cat-Back - FK Streetlines with a finger gap all around

DSG

2.0 numbers soon


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

TSiUG said:


> Golfmkv.com guy here....dont burn me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! can't wait to see what v2.0 can do for you!


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] very respectable. 

I need to get to the track badly. I have a feeling im gonna have an issue with traction with this v2.0 but we shall see.


----------



## 91gl. (Mar 16, 2010)

If anyone needs a set of cheap wheels and drag radials, check out my set for sale:

Used these for 3 passes and never made it back to the track. Priorities changed so these are up for sale. Asking $400 for them, shipping is on the buyer. Located in East Rutherford New Jersey.


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

Broke my old personal best several times today before my DSG started acting up and bucking in 1st and 2nd gear:banghead: Hope my transmission is ok, and maybe just got overheated. Anyways here is my new best timeslip


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

very nice time... still some room in that 60' and get low 12's...:thumbup:...cant wait to get my suspension in and hit the track again.. maybe i will make the attempt to go next saturday..


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Oct. 8th at cecil county spread the word


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Branman said:


> Oct. 8th at cecil county spread the word


sounds like a plan.. i will know closer to the date if i can make it for sure..but as of now count me in!


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

Yo Arin, you got me and Futrell Autowerks mixed up for the 7th and 8th positions. Hopefully I will re-takeover that spot next thursday  I need mounts BAD


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

VaGPuncher said:


> sounds like a plan.. i will know closer to the date if i can make it for sure..but as of now count me in!


actually looks like plans changed for me..my car will be getting disassembled tomorrow and going back to stock..


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

VaGPuncher said:


> actually looks like plans changed for me..my car will be getting disassembled tomorrow and going back to stock..


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Branman said:


>


went to dealer and made a deal on 2012 4 door gti manual.. maybe i will still ride down in that to get a stock run to compare before i put the stage 3 in the new car..


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

VaGPuncher said:


> went to dealer and made a deal on 2012 4 door gti manual.. maybe i will still ride down in that to get a stock run to compare before i put the stage 3 in the new car..


Nice! congrats on the 2012


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

I will try to figure out how to post timeslips like yall but I did a 14.718 in the 1/4 mile at memphis motorsports park the other day with my 08 TSI Passat. My mods in signature.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

This sat. oct 8th at cecil............anyone interested in going to the track. It should be a beautiful day to run. Ill be there at 8am


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> This sat. oct 8th at cecil............anyone interested in going to the track. It should be a beautiful day to run. Ill be there at 8am


 Damn Bran. I would make this if it wasn't so far away. I just got my radials in today so real stoked to get out to the track. Might have to make some stealth highway runs tonight. These white Hoosier letters are a dead giveaway!!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> Nice! congrats on the 2012


 
Congrats vag! I'm surprised you didn't get an Audi TT (TSI) so you'd have quatro to go with that turbo kit. Sucks they only offer DSG though. I've been seriously thinking about this with the upcoming stage3+.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> Damn Bran. I would make this if it wasn't so far away. I just got my radials in today so real stoked to get out to the track. Might have to make some stealth highway runs tonight. These white Hoosier letters are a dead giveaway!!


 Ill let you know how the tires work. Im rockin the same set


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

steelcurtain said:


> These white Hoosier letters are a dead giveaway!!


 It's an unspoken requirement to mount Hoosiers with the white out :laugh:


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

steelcurtain said:


> Congrats vag! I'm surprised you didn't get an Audi TT (TSI) so you'd have quatro to go with that turbo kit. Sucks they only offer DSG though. I've been seriously thinking about this with the upcoming stage3+.


 Thanks. I actually wound up getting a fully loaded 2011 4 door manual trans. Also got 0% financing so that was a plus. I like the TT but that quattro downpipe is just way too much $$. Hopefully be back to the track in the spring!


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

VaGPuncher said:


> Thanks. I actually wound up getting a fully loaded 2011 4 door manual trans. Also got 0% financing so that was a plus. I like the TT but that quattro downpipe is just way too much $$. Hopefully be back to the track in the spring!


 
sounds awesome man, good luck with the new whip! and i know you've been jonesing to get back into 3 pedals, welcome back!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> Ill let you know how the tires work. Im rockin the same set


 
Sounds good. I'll be at MIR on Friday night and will report back too! :thumbup: 

And mine were mounted with the white out!:laugh:


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

steelcurtain said:


> Sounds good. I'll be at MIR on Friday night and will report back too! :thumbup:
> 
> And mine were mounted with the white out!:laugh:


 I have the same tires and wouldn't have mounted them any other way.


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

So the three of us are hitting 3 different tracks all with the same tires Friday night. This is going to be interesting!


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

.skully. said:


> So the three of us are hitting 3 different tracks all with the same tires Friday night. This is going to be interesting!


 i this guy wasnt coming from pittsburgh to buy my bike saturday i would be running down to cecil with branman to get some stock runs


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

.skully. said:


> So the three of us are hitting 3 different tracks all with the same tires Friday night. This is going to be interesting!


 Yeah no friday nights for me. Im going sat. morning. Its more money to run but they prep a lot better and there aren't as many people there.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

.skully. said:


> So the three of us are hitting 3 different tracks all with the same tires Friday night. This is going to be interesting!


 ...and man did they feel good when I heat cycled them last night on the street! No more wheel spin in 3rd gear pulls.


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i got bfi engine mounts and hopefully have the time to put them in this weekend. i plan to hit the track next thursday


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

New best time by a tiny bit, but now I am officially 7th ahead of futrell autowerks(Arin messed up and put me ahead of them on the list before). The weather and track were perfect but i only got in 4 runs because it was so busy and there was a two hour down time because of somebodys tranny blowing up on the track. The other 3 runs were all in the 12.6x's but they were done in 10 degree hotter weather. I think with the proper launch I would have been able to get a 12.3x tonight for sure, oh well, next time.... 

mods in sig, plus BSH pendulum mount and insert, running on ****ty 17 inch bfg drag radials(mickey thompsons next season for sure).


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice run! you on v1 or v2 ko4 software?


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Branman said:


> Nice run! you on v1 or v2 ko4 software?


 im almost positive he is on the V2 software


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

Definitely v2. On v1 i would run a high 12 second pass probably once every 3 passes. Now I have run over 40 consecutive passes without a 13 second pass. Most are in between 12.6x-12.7x. With my suspension setup better (less moar low), some weight reduction(backseats, passenger seat, etc), a set of good mickey thompsons and some 100 octane I would love to see what my baby could run


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

steelcurtain said:


> Sounds good. I'll be at MIR on Friday night and will report back too! :thumbup:
> 
> And mine were mounted with the white out!:laugh:


 results please:thumbup:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Arin - This new time moves me into #2 position! 93 octane gas and tune (APR V2.0). I was spraying WMI. Seats removed and Hoosier drag radials. My best all time trap speed is the second slip. I'm car #84. :thumbup:


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

nice...congrats on the 12.0's..gotta figure out a way to get that 60' down a little more and that car will go 11.8's all day on pump


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

nooo...so close to 11s 


nice runs no doubt...hell of a car you were up against on the first slip


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

DRedman45 said:


> nooo...so close to 11s
> 
> 
> nice runs no doubt...hell of a car you were up against on the first slip


 I KNOW!!! SO CLOSE!!! It was so much fun though. I'm very happy. There were so many breakdowns and this was my first time out on radials so I wasnt going past 3k rpm on the launch. I can bring it up to 4100 so I got some room to work with. Plus the radials should hook a little better now after a couple of cycles. 

11's WILL HAPPEN BEFORE THE END OF THE SEASON!! That's my goal at least. Soooo tempted to switch to the 100 tune but I keep telling myself not to be stupid. Rods are going in as soon as stage3+ is released. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

VaGPuncher said:


> nice...congrats on the 12.0's..gotta figure out a way to get that 60' down a little more and that car will go 11.8's all day on pump


 Thanks brotha! I'll get her down....on a good day of track prep. Lol.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

steelcurtain said:


> Thanks brotha! I'll get her down....on a good day of track prep. Lol.


 yea definitely.. i gotta build the new car and i should be back at the track in the spring..wanna hold off on the install until the stage 3+ is released though..don't wanna go in there twice


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

congrats on the 12.0s brotha :thumbup::thumb up: 

now change that sig...:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow! Nice job!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> congrats on the 12.0s brotha :thumbup::thumb up:
> 
> now change that sig...:laugh:


 Thanks dude. Sig updated. Good luck today @ Cecil. Great weather for racing! 

Thanks Arin! APR v2.0 FTW.


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)

nice time :thumbup:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] 

slip later


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> [email protected]
> 
> slip later


 Wow! Way to go Bran! Looks like I need to go practice at the local 1/8 mile track... 
Congrats bro.:thumbup::thumbup: you trapped 2mph over my best trap. Amazing.


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

Branman said:


> [email protected]
> 
> slip later


 Wow, what all mods do you have. That is a ridiculous trap speed for a k04. Weight reduction and W/M????


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> Wow! Way to go Bran! Looks like I need to go practice at the local 1/8 mile track...
> Congrats bro.:thumbup::thumbup: you trapped 2mph over my best trap. Amazing.


 Thanks dude. Yeah I was right at an 11s pass but everyone brought out there big piece of **** muscle car and they all were breaking. I only got 3 passes in today before it got too hot out. 



TSiUG said:


> Wow, what all mods do you have. That is a ridiculous trap speed for a k04. Weight reduction and W/M????


 basically same as you. I removed the seats and spare. no w/m just some ms109


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

mods 

APR ko4 100 octane 
billyboat dp magnaflow catback 
stage 1 intake 
south bend stage 2 daily clutch/flywheel 
hoosier drag radials 
removed seats and spare 
ms109 fuel about 4 gallons


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)

Branman said:


> mods
> 
> APR ko4 100 octane
> billyboat dp magnaflow catback
> ...


 wow awesome time! what motor mounts are you running? your 6spd mt right?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

mikeh6 said:


> wow awesome time! what motor mounts are you running? your 6spd mt right?


 6spd yep 

im just running the bsh pendulum mount. I need the others which could def help my 60'. I make have to make a quick purchase before my next time out.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Branman said:


> 6spd yep
> 
> im just running the bsh pendulum mount. I need the others which could def help my 60'. I make have to make a quick purchase before my next time out.


 Very nice man. Congrats. Would you recommend that clutch/flywheel setup? Im gonna need one for my 6mt now and not sure what to go with as I'm planning the stage 3+ if and when is released!


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

Branman said:


> mods
> 
> APR ko4 100 octane
> billyboat dp magnaflow catback
> ...


 Does the APR V2 100 octane file seem to make a huge difference over 93 octane? Do you think it helped you pick up a mph or two as far as trap speed? I havent tried it out yet, and next week might be the last time my track will be open this season. Also is this done on stock suspension setup?


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

Holy crap....12.09 at 119 is actually crazy...I wonder if cecil realy is a faster track


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

DRedman45 said:


> Holy crap....12.09 at 119 is actually crazy...I wonder if cecil realy is a faster track


 :facepalm:


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> :facepalm:


 I am pretty sure it is known as the fastest track east of the Mississippi and i hope to make it down for a test and tune next season to get a new best time.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

TSiUG said:


> Does the APR V2 100 octane file seem to make a huge difference over 93 octane? Do you think it helped you pick up a mph or two as far as trap speed? I havent tried it out yet, and next week might be the last time my track will be open this season. Also is this done on stock suspension setup?


 The 2.0 93 file is like the 1.2 100 file but better. Only way I can describe it.


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

steelcurtain said:


> The 2.0 93 file is like the 1.2 100 file but better. Only way I can describe it.


 I understand that, V2 (atleast for a k04) is WAY faster than V1.2. I went from being underwhelmed by the kit, to completely satisfied. Not to mention the much improved dyno numbers for me. I am just wondering how big of a difference there is between 93 octane V2 and 100 octane V2. Basically i want to know how much I could improve ET/trap speed by running 100 octane plus the 100 octane v2 tune next thursday(vs. my normal runs with 93 octane V2)


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

TSiUG said:


> I understand that, V2 (atleast for a k04) is WAY faster than V1.2. I went from being underwhelmed by the kit, to completely satisfied. Not to mention the much improved dyno numbers for me. I am just wondering how big of a difference there is between 93 octane V2 and 100 octane V2. Basically i want to know how much I could improve ET/trap speed by running 100 octane plus the 100 octane v2 tune next thursday(vs. my normal runs with 93 octane V2)


 Ah got it. Yea Ive been wondering the same thing for stage 3. APR being all hush hush on the dyno graph. Seems like people with rods aren't even running it (s3 not. K04) WTF? 

That's cool that 2.0 turned things around for you. :thumbup:


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

steelcurtain said:


> Ah got it. Yea Ive been wondering the same thing for stage 3. APR being all hush hush on the dyno graph. Seems like people with rods aren't even running it (s3 not. K04) WTF?
> 
> That's cool that 2.0 turned things around for you. :thumbup:


 Thats another thing, I wonder if it is safe for me to run the 100 octane file with stock rods. My motor has 25k on the clock. 

And yeah the v2 vs v1 file made a night and day difference for me. I dynod 16 more peak whp/36 more peak torque....but more importantly gains of 40whp/50wtq in the mid range. My early onset stage 2 style torque finally came back!!!!


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

DRedman45 said:


> Holy crap....12.09 at 119 is actually crazy...I wonder if cecil realy is a faster track


 Nice. Higher trap than the stage 4 R lol...


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

TSiUG said:


> Does the APR V2 100 octane file seem to make a huge difference over 93 octane? Do you think it helped you pick up a mph or two as far as trap speed? I havent tried it out yet, and next week might be the last time my track will be open this season. Also is this done on stock suspension setup?


 I wouldn't say a huge difference but its def a difference. Its also hard to compare considering I have more grip than usual since I'm using the hoosiers. I am on koni coilovers 



LowerThanZimmy said:


> :facepalm:


 :laugh: 



TSiUG said:


> I am pretty sure it is known as the fastest track east of the Mississippi and i hope to make it down for a test and tune next season to get a new best time.


 location location location 



steelcurtain said:


> The 2.0 93 file is like the 1.2 100 file but better. Only way I can describe it.


 Yeah I would agree with that for sure. 



TSiUG said:


> I understand that, V2 (atleast for a k04) is WAY faster than V1.2. I went from being underwhelmed by the kit, to completely satisfied. Not to mention the much improved dyno numbers for me. I am just wondering how big of a difference there is between 93 octane V2 and 100 octane V2. Basically i want to know how much I could improve ET/trap speed by running 100 octane plus the 100 octane v2 tune next thursday(vs. my normal runs with 93 octane V2)


 It depends on what gas your running also. I have always used ms109 and had great luck with it. You will def pick up MPH no doubt. My 07 Gti on stock turbo picked up 3mph in 100 octane mode. 



steelcurtain said:


> Ah got it. Yea Ive been wondering the same thing for stage 3. APR being all hush hush on the dyno graph. Seems like people with rods aren't even running it (s3 not. K04) WTF?
> 
> That's cool that 2.0 turned things around for you. :thumbup:


 Yeah I can't wait to start seeing some guys with stage3 cars in 100 octane. 



TSiUG said:


> Thats another thing, I wonder if it is safe for me to run the 100 octane file with stock rods. My motor has 25k on the clock.
> 
> And yeah the v2 vs v1 file made a night and day difference for me. I dynod 16 more peak whp/36 more peak torque....but more importantly gains of 40whp/50wtq in the mid range. My early onset stage 2 style torque finally came back!!!!


 Its safe to run in 100 on a ko4 on stock rods. APR does not require them like the stage 3 cars. 



HalvieCuw said:


> Nice. Higher trap than the stage 4 R lol...


 Is it really :laugh:


----------



## tico (Sep 16, 2004)

Branman said:


> [email protected]
> 
> slip later


 Nice run! Now time to upgrade to GIAC's high output file(world record) so that you can take AWE's 1st place


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

tico said:


> Nice run! Now time to upgrade to GIAC's high output file(world record) so that you can take AWE's 1st place


 No thank you. APRs tune is perfectly capable. I just need to throw in a little more driver skill and ill get there. 

AWE has it easy with the DSG trans. All you gotta do is punch it.


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)

Branman said:


> No thank you. APRs tune is perfectly capable. I just need to throw in a little more driver skill and ill get there.
> 
> AWE has it easy with the DSG trans. All you gotta do is punch it.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

.skully. said:


> So the three of us are hitting 3 different tracks all with the same tires Friday night. This is going to be interesting!


 so...what did you run...seeing how you are 100hp more than steel the time should reflect that right


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

great times and mph, its amazing what the k04 is able to do, branman are you running stock clutch/diff?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

moreboostplease said:


> great times and mph, its amazing what the k04 is able to do, branman are you running stock clutch/diff?


 Thanks 

stock diff/ south bend stage 2 daily


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Good job! I'd love to see you behind the wheel of a stage 3 at the same track. :thumbup:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Good job! I'd love to see you behind the wheel of a stage 3 at the same track. :thumbup:


 Thanks Arin........I was so close to 11s dude. If the guy didn't smack his oil pan after standing his car straight up and ruined racing for about an hour and a half while they cleaned the track. I would have no doubt dipped into the 11s. I will be going back again on the 22nd of this month (the next open test and tune on sat.) 

Bring Evan's car to the track and Ill jump behind the wheel


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Branman said:


> Thanks Arin........I was so close to 11s dude. If the guy didn't smack his oil pan after standing his car straight up and ruined racing for about an hour and a half while they cleaned the track. I would have no doubt dipped into the 11s. I will be going back again on the 22nd of this month (the next open test and tune on sat.)
> 
> Bring Evan's car to the track and Ill jump behind the wheel


 It's a long drive and evan is stage 3+ but maybe I can talk him into taking the trip.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It's a long drive and evan is stage 3+ but maybe I can talk him into taking the trip.


 haha that would be great. 

or I could upgrade


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> I KNOW!!! SO CLOSE!!! It was so much fun though. I'm very happy. There were so many breakdowns and this was my first time out on radials so I wasnt going past 3k rpm on the launch. I can bring it up to 4100 so I got some room to work with. Plus the radials should hook a little better now after a couple of cycles.
> 
> 11's WILL HAPPEN BEFORE THE END OF THE SEASON!! That's my goal at least. Soooo tempted to switch to the 100 tune but I keep telling myself not to be stupid. Rods are going in as soon as stage3+ is released. :laugh::laugh:


 
Nice Run!


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

Branman said:


> mods
> 
> APR ko4 100 octane
> billyboat dp magnaflow catback
> ...


 Nice, now I'm building up an APR K04 car for sure after this!


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

Branman said:


> Thanks Arin........I was so close to 11s dude. If the guy didn't smack his oil pan after standing his car straight up and ruined racing for about an hour and a half while they cleaned the track. I would have no doubt dipped into the 11s. I will be going back again on the 22nd of this month (the next open test and tune on sat.)
> 
> Bring Evan's car to the track and Ill jump behind the wheel


What size Hoosiers are you running? i'm going to get a set so i can improve on my boring 12.9...

Thanks, Sam.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

SammyVR6 said:


> What size Hoosiers are you running? i'm going to get a set so i can improve on my boring 12.9...
> 
> Thanks, Sam.


225/45/17

you can get them at places like tirerack and summit racing.


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

Branman said:


> 225/45/17
> 
> you can get them at places like tirerack and summit racing.


You weren't tempted to try 245/45-17?


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

DRedman45 said:


> so...what did you run...seeing how you are 100hp more than steel the time should reflect that right


I hit limp mode in 2nd gear and still trapped 108mph.
I only got 1 pass since someone decided to blow oil down the track and it was shut down for about an hour. Add a record high attendance for the DOT class. I'm done for the year.
Wednesday nights in the spring are Amateur nights. One of the local MK5 Jetta guys said he gets about 16 passes.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

.skully. said:


> I hit limp mode in 2nd gear and still trapped 108mph.
> I only got 1 pass since someone decided to blow oil down the track and it was shut down for about an hour. Add a record high attendance for the DOT class. I'm done for the year.
> Wednesday nights in the spring are Amateur nights. One of the local MK5 Jetta guys said he gets about 16 passes.


:thumbdown:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

SammyVR6 said:


> You weren't tempted to try 245/45-17?


nope no need really. These will get the job done and I dont have to raise the car like I would have to do with the 245. The 245 is about an inch taller. I like to minimize track prep


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

.skully. said:


> I hit limp mode in 2nd gear and still trapped 108mph.
> I only got 1 pass since someone decided to blow oil down the track and it was shut down for about an hour. Add a record high attendance for the DOT class. I'm done for the year.
> Wednesday nights in the spring are Amateur nights. One of the local MK5 Jetta guys said he gets about 16 passes.


bummer...what was sending you into limp mode...overboost?


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

DRedman45 said:


> bummer...what was sending you into limp mode...overboost?


I think the knock sensor.
Launch control messed up and before I launched rpms went from 4800rpms to 7500rpms...spun the slicks for 30ft or so. When I shifted into 2nd the ecu said no boost for you. Reset, got my power back and then finished the run.

Overboost just throws a CEL every once in a while on the freeway, but it never throws my car into limp mode. Same for underboost.

Expect some big changes for 2012


----------



## MR2ToVW (Jan 1, 2009)

Branman said:


> mods
> 
> APR ko4 100 octane
> billyboat dp magnaflow catback
> ...


That is serious business with so few mods. No motor mounts? No IC? Congrats! Nice piece of driving with a 6MT.


----------



## Jesse/AWE (Oct 29, 2010)

*Nice work.*

Those are some impressive times, and some nice driving!


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Jesse/AWE said:


> Those are some impressive times, and some nice driving!


Thanks!

im coming for you guys


----------



## Jesse/AWE (Oct 29, 2010)

*Good luck!*

Glad to see someone's up for it! Feel free to keep me posted on or offline - info below. 

Best,
Jesse


----------



## GTIDUBThee (Aug 12, 2006)

Branman said:


> [email protected]
> 
> slip later


heres a video of one of your solo pass....dont mind the commentators (ray charles and stevie wonder) because they did not call out one correct time all ****ing day


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

GTIDUBThee said:


> heres a video of one of your solo pass....dont mind the commentators (ray charles and stevie wonder) because they did not call out one correct time all ****ing day


Dude! thats awesome. Thanks for posting up


----------



## GTIDUBThee (Aug 12, 2006)

Branman said:


> Dude! thats awesome. Thanks for posting up




no problem....I would normally introduce myself to fellow dubbers at the track but my first to runs really messed my head up and i didnt want to make bad impression.....


----------



## GTIDUBThee (Aug 12, 2006)

Branman said:


> Dude! thats awesome. Thanks for posting up


and heres the race between me and you.......i think it was your slowest pass too


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

GTIDUBThee said:


> and heres the race between me and you.......i think it was your slowest pass too


Yeah I fudged the launch on that one and backed out of it. No point in running the car hard if it wasn't gonna be a good pass.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Track this sat. the 22nd. Anybody else interested? I got one guy going so far. He is on golfmk6 and is running his mk5 tsi with AWE ko4 kit.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Branman said:


> Track this sat. the 22nd. Anybody else interested? I got one guy going so far. He is on golfmk6 and is running his mk5 tsi with AWE ko4 kit.


might go hang out, maybe get ill run for ****s and giggles...


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> might go hang out, maybe get ill run for ****s and giggles...


Don't pop a bag. I hate saggy bags.

You should make a pass aired out though.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

.skully. said:


> Don't pop a bag. I hate saggy bags.
> 
> You should make a pass aired out though.


i remember airride saving your racecar ass
















:laugh::heart:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Test and tune at MIR this Sunday. Weather forecast is calling for high 11's @ 117+!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

hey guys i have a 2012 cc with k&n tyfoon 1.5 and autotech dogbone + 25-40% thread on tires
my best run was 14.87 @ 92.71
good or bad?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Weather is looking good for tomorrow. high of 61


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

click to watch


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

Branman said:


> Weather is looking good for tomorrow. high of 61


time for results


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

no record today . My car developed a bad rotational clunk from the left front :banghead:.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Fresh oil change and loaded up for tomorrow.:thumbup:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> no record today . My car developed a bad rotational clunk from the left front :banghead:.


That sucks man. My DSG started acting funny shifting out of park and D the first time I drove it since the last track session. Gave a loud clunk and been fine ever since. Do you think you got tranny or axle issues?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> That sucks man. My DSG started acting funny shifting out of park and D the first time I drove it since the last track session. Gave a loud clunk and been fine ever since. Do you think you got tranny or axle issues?


Im not sure honestly. I did my burnout and went down the track just fine. When you get to the end you make a hard left and go around to get your slip. Once I went around the hard left the car started to shutter from the left front. I got around the corner and I could feel and hear a clunking from the left front. I stopped at the hut to get my slip and pulled away and the clunk started again. I pulled over once it was clear and got out and looked and nothing out of the ordinary stood out. I got back in and drove back to my pit area (the car drove perfectly fine). I pulled the left front wheel and started pulling on everything trying to find any loose or broken parts. I came up with nothing. I drove all the way home and around last night and could not get the clunk to return. Im gonna dump the tranny fluid tomorrow after work and see if there is anything out of the ordinary in the fluid.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Good luck today looks like your prepared.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

steelcurtain said:


> Fresh oil change and loaded up for tomorrow.:thumbup:


Running race file today?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

11.78 2nd run of the day. Slip will be posted later today.


----------



## cubantexan (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow! Great time!

Finally someone into the 11's.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> 11.78 2nd run of the day. Slip will be posted later today.


Congrats dude! what mph?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> Congrats dude! what mph?



Thanks bro. 117.09. 3rd run was [email protected] w/ a 1.79 60'. I mis shifted into 3rd on the 3rd run. I would have run a better ET if I didn't mis shift.


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

Congradulations....its abot time we got a new record :thumbup:


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

steelcurtain said:


> Thanks bro. 117.09. 3rd run was [email protected] w/ a 1.79 60'. I mis shifted into 3rd on the 3rd run. I would have run a better ET if I didn't mis shift.


Holy ****. 1.79 60'. Was this on the 100 oct tune?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

1.79 is freaking awesome. Glad to see someone putting those tires to good use. My 12.0 passes have all been high 1.9s


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Haha. No it was the 93 v2.0 tune running Sunoco 260GT+ with W/M. Best run of the day was a 11.73! This is a new forum record!! Car weighed in at 3125# with me in it (190#) this run was 4 of 4. Runs 2&3 follow. I'm not tracking 100 tune until rods go in this winter. I might build the head up a little and put a roll cage in too. Plus I got to make some tweaks to the DSG software. :thumbup


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

DRedman45 said:


> Congradulations....its abot time we got a new record :thumbup:


Thanks man. I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

Good numbers steelcurtain!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> 1.79 is freaking awesome. Glad to see someone putting those tires to good use. My 12.0 passes have all been high 1.9s


I shifted into 3rd too soon on that 1.79 60' run making it a complete waste of an accomplishment. You can see the damage in my 1/8th mile.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Guy @ HP - APR Oz said:


> Good numbers steelcurtain!


Thanks Guy. It was a fun day and nothing is broken. Whew!. :thumbup:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Grats man!

I cant wait till our strip reopens next year so I can finally do some more 1/4 passes!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Grats man!
> 
> I cant wait till our strip reopens next year so I can finally do some more 1/4 passes!


Thanks dude. When you going BT?


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> Haha. No it was the 93 v2.0 tune running Sunoco 260GT+ with W/M. Best run of the day was a 11.73! This is a new forum record!! Car weighed in at 3125# with me in it (190#) this run was 4 of 4. Runs 2&3 follow. I'm not tracking 100 tune until rods go in this winter. I might build the head up a little and put a roll cage in too. Plus I got to make some tweaks to the DSG software. :thumbup


Well done! awesome time mate!

Can i ask what pressure you were running in the hoosiers? launch rpm?

You should be making close to 360whp with that mph! great stuff.


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

steelcurtain said:


> Haha. No it was the 93 v2.0 tune running Sunoco 260GT+ with W/M. Best run of the day was a 11.73! This is a new forum record!! Car weighed in at 3125# with me in it (190#) this run was 4 of 4. Runs 2&3 follow. I'm not tracking 100 tune until rods go in this winter. I might build the head up a little and put a roll cage in too. Plus I got to make some tweaks to the DSG software. :thumbu:


Awesome numbers


----------



## danielescobarg (Jan 14, 2009)

steelcurtain said:


> 11.78 2nd run of the day. Slip will be posted later today.


Awesome run!!!

Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

awesome man congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> Haha. No it was the 93 v2.0 tune running Sunoco 260GT+ with W/M. Best run of the day was a 11.73! This is a new forum record!! Car weighed in at 3125# with me in it (190#) this run was 4 of 4. Runs 2&3 follow. I'm not tracking 100 tune until rods go in this winter. I might build the head up a little and put a roll cage in too. Plus I got to make some tweaks to the DSG software. :thumbup


Awesome work!

What tires were you using? I'd like to update the front page.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome work!
> 
> What tires were you using? I'd like to update the front page.


Thanks everyone. The tires were Hoosier drag radials 225x45x17 @18.5 PSI. 100 octane w/ meth. I was launching at 3500 RPM.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> Thanks everyone. The tires were Hoosier drag radials 225x45x17 @18.5 PSI. 100 octane w/ meth. I was launching at 3500 RPM.


Nice work! 

Did you have 260 or 260+. 


```
260 GT      = 100 (R+M)/2 -- 105 RON, 95 MON
260 GT Plus = 104 (R+M)/2 -- 109 RON, 99 MON
260 GTX     =  98 (R+M)/2 -- 103 RON, 93 MON
```


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Did you have 260 or 260+.
> 
> ...


Sorry, it was the 260+ so 104 octane.


----------



## Jesse/AWE (Oct 29, 2010)

*Well done.*

Nice work - impressive driving!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> Sorry, it was the 260+ so 104 octane.


No problem. I just wanted to make sure I had it correct. 

Do you think you'll stick with the 28RS once you do rods or wil you move up to the stage 3+ system?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> No problem. I just wanted to make sure I had it correct.
> 
> Do you think you'll stick with the 28RS once you do rods or wil you move up to the stage 3+ system?


I plan on upgrading to 3+ but need to talk to you guys first so I can build the engine accordingly. Just not sure if we're ready for that conversation yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> I plan on upgrading to 3+ but need to talk to you guys first so I can build the engine accordingly. Just not sure if we're ready for that conversation yet.


No problems! Take your time and give me a call when you're ready. I'd still like to see some times on the 100 octane file thought. That extra ignition advance should really help you out.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> Thanks dude. When you going BT?


As much as I really would liek to upgrade the turbo on the car I dont think I will.
I have to draw the line with my modding budget eventually and I just cant justify the cost after all the other crap I've done to the car.
If my stock k03 happens to die it will have to be replaced though...
Luckily I don't ever plan on getting rid of the car so I will have plenty of time.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Jesse/AWE said:


> Nice work - impressive driving!


Thanks. I appreciate you guys raising the bar.:thumbup:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Kinda pointless to post this but what the hell. I did get a better time but only a tiny bit better :laugh:. This was before I started having issues .


Car 100 on the left


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

soooooooooooooooo close!!


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

Branman said:


> Kinda pointless to post this but what the hell. I did get a better time but only a tiny bit better :laugh:. This was before I started having issues .
> 
> 
> Car 100 on the left


Mate that is stonking MPH... would love to see an in car video of your work... i'm hoping to chase similar times with my Mk6 6MT.


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^thats true i didn't notice that before...thats actually a faster trap then steel....very impressive


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> soooooooooooooooo close!!


I know!



SammyVR6 said:


> Mate that is stonking MPH... would love to see an in car video of your work... i'm hoping to chase similar times with my Mk6 6MT.


 I'll take some video next time


DRedman45 said:


> ^thats true i didn't notice that before...thats actually a faster trap then steel....very impressive


Thanks


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

Branman said:


> I know!
> 
> 
> I'll take some video next time
> ...


Awesome.... if you don't mind, how have you gone setting up your WOT BOX? i was using 175m/s shift and 4200 launch on street tyres...which sucked.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

SammyVR6 said:


> Awesome.... if you don't mind, how have you gone setting up your WOT BOX? i was using 175m/s shift and 4200 launch on street tyres...which sucked.


I dont use the launch control at the track. I am now planning a diff and axle upgrade and maybe after that is completed will use it. I only use the no lift shift feature of the wotbox and use it in the auto setting.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

all you guys are such good drivers


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> I dont use the launch control at the track. I am now planning a diff and axle upgrade and maybe after that is completely I will use it. I only use the no lift shift feature of the wotbox and use it in the auto setting.


You gotta email Marty @ Raxles. He responds on weekends!


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yeah thats who Arin and Chad at APR said to talk to. Are you planning axle upgrade?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

HalvieCuw said:


> all you guys are such good drivers


ive known brandon(branman) for......almost 7 years and without a doubt, that mother****er can drive. Even when he got sick and decided to get out of VW's for a few months and got into a new mustang, he could drive that thing like a bat out of hell. When i went to the track it was brandon there helping me giving me tips...and not only that, the dude with give you the shirt of his back if it will help you.

/love story


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> ive known brandon(branman) for......almost 7 years and without a doubt, that mother****er can drive. Even when he got sick and decided to get out of VW's for a few months and got into a new mustang, he could drive that thing like a bat out of hell. When i went to the track it was brandon there helping me giving me tips...and not only that, the dude with give you the shirt of his back if it will help you.
> 
> /love story


:heart: Thanks buddy


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Branman said:


> :heart: Thanks buddy


:beer::wave:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> Yeah thats who Arin and Chad at APR said to talk to. Are you planning axle upgrade?


Down the road I plan on replacing with Raxles.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> Down the road I plan on replacing with Raxles.


How much do they run?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> How much do they run?



$700 for both.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> $700 for both.


Thats not bad at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Before you guys spend money on axles I would just like to let you know we have made 100's of track passes anywhere from 500-1200whp on stock 02M/Q style axles and we have only seen failures on the cars that make more than 850whp off the launch control.

We break the drivers diff cup and gears before we break axles.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Before you guys spend money on axles I would just like to let you know we have made 100's of track passes anywhere from 500-1200whp on stock 02M/Q style axles and we have only seen failures on the cars that make more than 850whp off the launch control.
> 
> We break the drivers diff cup and gears before we break axles.


Good to know. Thank you for that information.


----------



## 18bora. (Aug 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Before you guys spend money on axles I would just like to let you know we have made 100's of track passes anywhere from 500-1200whp on stock 02M/Q style axles and we have only seen failures on the cars that make more than 850whp off the launch control.
> 
> We break the drivers diff cup and gears before we break axles.


Garage queens don't count, when was the last time you tracked your car Jeff?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

My personal car is sitting in Ed's shop NY, My R32 is sitting in Tom's shop in CT, my ass is sitting at my shop in NJ. 

Come see us at MIR we will be trying to lay down all the power we can, Eds car made about 1100whp on about 50% the boost it is going to see on the track and millers car saw 147mph in the 1/8th!


----------



## 18bora. (Aug 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> My personal car is sitting in Ed's shop NY, My R32 is sitting in Tom's shop in CT, my ass is sitting at my shop in NJ.
> 
> Come see us at MIR we will be trying to lay down all the power we can, Eds car made about 1100whp on about 50% the boost it is going to see on the track and millers car saw 147mph in the 1/8th!


 My ass is too lazy to drive a couple of hours just to watch a few seconds of racing


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

steelcurtain said:


> $700 for both.


Anyone know how much lighter they are? Take it not very much, but still curious.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> My personal car is sitting in Ed's shop NY, My R32 is sitting in Tom's shop in CT, my ass is sitting at my shop in NJ.
> 
> Come see us at MIR we will be trying to lay down all the power we can, Eds car made about 1100whp on about 50% the boost it is going to see on the track and millers car saw 147mph in the 1/8th!


MIR, cool that's my home track. When you guys going to be there? Imports vs domestic, 11/5-6?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

steelcurtain said:


> MIR, cool that's my home track. When you guys going to be there? Imports vs domestic, 11/5-6?


Yes sir, Import vs domestic. We gonna beat up on some V8's just like last year


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yes sir, Import vs domestic. We gonna beat up on some V8's just like last year


Fuk yea! That's awesome. MIR doesn't get much vdub love so thank you for making the trip. All my buds been telling me to enter meh the car will be ready next year. I was thinking about going down on Sat. Since you guys will be there I'll def make the trip. Be sure to reserve your pit. But you probably already know that. :thumbup:

Your bringing the green monster IIRC? That things a beast.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

steelcurtain said:


> Fuk yea! That's awesome. MIR doesn't get much vdub love so thank you for making the trip. All my buds been telling me to enter meh the car will be ready next year. I was thinking about going down on Sat. Since you guys will be there I'll def make the trip. Be sure to reserve your pit. But you probably already know that. :thumbup:
> 
> Your bringing the green monster IIRC? That things a beast.


We will be at MIR with the FFE Racing GTI and the Chris Miller Racing honda civic that just had a full rebuild by Ed of FFE Racing. The Civic will be looking for 190+mph traps but lets get this topic back on track. :thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> My personal car is sitting in Ed's shop NY, My R32 is sitting in Tom's shop in CT, my ass is sitting at my shop in NJ.
> 
> Come see us at MIR we will be trying to lay down all the power we can, Eds car made about 1100whp on about 50% the boost it is going to see on the track and millers car saw 147mph in the 1/8th!


11000whp? im guessing since it is a import, its a supra? or something with a 2j?

or a full drag honda lol i love watching those at imports vs domestics


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> 11000whp? im guessing since it is a import, its a supra? or something with a 2j?
> 
> or a full drag honda lol i love watching those at imports vs domestics


Ed's car is a 1.8T GTI with an IE 20/20 kit and his own twin cam gear setup. The car makes 815whp off the 16psi wastegate spring . We had it out testing last weekend and went 1-2-3 and slammed on the brakes coasting to a [email protected] just making sure the cylinder head was going to stay bolted to the block for Import vs. Domestic.

Lets get back on topic I don't want to get this thread off topic.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Ed's car is a 1.8T GTI with an IE 20/20 kit and his own twin cam gear setup. The car makes 815whp off the 16psi wastegate spring . We had it out testing last weekend and went 1-2-3 and slammed on the brakes coasting to a [email protected] just making sure the cylinder head was going to stay bolted to the block for Import vs. Domestic.
> 
> Lets get back on topic I don't want to get this thread off topic.




its close to on topic! lol.....


any of the TSI guys running at imports vs domestics?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> its close to on topic! lol.....
> 
> 
> any of the TSI guys running at imports vs domestics?


They will prob have no class to run in, the true street style class will prob have a high 9 second bump spot. Brackets aren't worth it unless you don't care about winning because when they run out of time sunday night and run heads up classes til midnight bracket cars are the first ones on the chopping block and get sent home with out finishing the class.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> its close to on topic! lol.....
> 
> 
> any of the TSI guys running at imports vs domestics?


I'm not running. All my friends were telling me to run but I got to work on 11/6.


----------



## joe3292003 (Jan 25, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> any of the TSI guys running at imports vs domestics?


I would run but I haven't dialed in the 2.0 file...


----------



## FamousEric (Jul 17, 2007)

2011/11/05 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - IHI K03 - GIAC - 91 - FamousEric - Time Slip

ksport coilovers, GHL intake, 50k mile tires, 58*, first time at the track with this car, and first time using launch control.


----------



## O_loung1 (Feb 13, 2001)

11/4/2011 - 60° temp, 6mt, all stock except apr93 tune, 
25lb fronts, full interior + trunk junk, [email protected]


----------



## bmoredubbin (Nov 2, 2009)

I ran a 12.9 at 109 with hankook v12s at englishtown. This was with no backseat, spare tire or the foam piece full of tools. I was running 93 octane with v1 APR ko4 with full bolt ons. Now i have v2 software and the car feels even stronger so im sure it would be able to run quicker. I dont live near a track and i only got a few runs so theres a lot of room for improvement on my 60ft.


----------



## 11VW (Nov 6, 2011)

*11VW*

2011 GTI DSG - APR Stage II / APR Downpipe / Injen CAI 

Just over 2200 on the odo, 36 psi on P-Zero Neros and half a tank of Gulf 93.

I'm 6622...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

added


----------



## FamousEric (Jul 17, 2007)

i see... didn't add me because not APR.

:laugh:


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

full interior. nothing random in the car. 13.9 @100.01 DSG apr stage 1 100octane BSH true seal stage 1. 

super dry 60deg night fresh clean track. 

wolfburgs do not have launch control!!! haha!


----------



## USMC0311 (Jan 16, 2012)

09DSGWOLFSBURG said:


> I bought my car new in March 2009, got APR Stage 1 the same week I bought the car. No other mods, stock everything including stock intake, exhaust and tires. I am thinking about getting APR Stage 2 with downpipe and intake, wanted to see what I would run before making any changes. Also will be getting better tires as you can see the 60ft sucks with the Continentals that came on the car. I ran the 100 octane file and the best run of the night was 14.28 @ 97.47. I am very happy with APR and the results for a basically otherwise stock vehicle. Should easily be in the 13's withtage 2, intake, downpipe and tires. Thanks to APR this vehicle has been fun to drive and no problems ever.
> 
> Long term plans, LSD, APR Stage 3 and APR intercooler!
> 
> ...


 Nice...I'm about to flash stage 2 when my APR 3" DP gets here and I'm running with a neuspeed intake (those things are so loud) and a 2.5" catback with a 1 chamber muffler (same design as the flowmaster super 10) that will neck-up into the 3" DP. I plan on running stock, 93, and 100 files when I take it to the track. I digress... 


I have a profound, insane hatred for Continental tires...I got my 08' Gti 16 months ago and have only put 9000 miles on it. I got a flat on my rear passenger side the day after I got it and had them replace it with a Cooper something or other (Z Rated) and long story short, I went through the other 3 Continentals (as in "see the tread outlines bald) in less than a year and 5000 miles and this was before I even flashed stage one. The Cooper I replaced is in great shape and I replaced the continentals with 3 more Coopers and they are barely worn and are due to be rotated and balanced in 1000 miles. I don't know why VW puts those Continentals on cars they know will be driven hard. Makes zero sense, especially when they wear as quickly as they did for me.


----------



## Stealth-Tuned-Roc (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi guys.

I'm new to the forum.

Not sure when this list was updated last.I'm trying to find out what the fastest 1/4 mile time is for a STOCK TURBO Golf VI GTI.

The reason I ask is because I piloted our Stealth Tuned DSG G6 GTI this last Sunday, crossing the line in 13.005 @ 173km/h (107mph). I then backed it up with a 13.08. This was in South Africa.

Really wanted to break into the 12's - but with the 40 degree Celsius heat and headwind, it was not to be.

Mods on the car:

Stealth Tuned Phase 3 software
S3 intercooler
Devil's Own water-methanol injection
Flowtech 76mm downpipe
Stealth Tuned Atom CAI

Ran the car on 17" Hoosier semi's with 16" wheels at the back

Full interior - not stripped.

How does this compare to the times you have seen for stock turbo Golf VI GTIs?

Thanks
Brandon


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Stock in the USA is mid 14's on streets. Your times are good for stage 2 with drag radials. Footage a slip? What was your 60'?


----------



## Stealth-Tuned-Roc (Mar 1, 2012)

steelcurtain said:


> Stock in the USA is mid 14's on streets. Your times are good for stage 2 with drag radials. Footage a slip? What was your 60'?


Posting up the clip as soon as my lazy friend uploads to YouTube 

60-foot should be about 1.9 - 1.8 at best I would say


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

No 3071 or APR stage 3+ times yet?

I guess we are waiting for Steelcurtain to finish his build.
opcorn:


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

Drag season is just starting, nobody has had a chance yet...we will see very soon though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> No 3071 or APR stage 3+ times yet?
> 
> I guess we are waiting for Steelcurtain to finish his build.
> opcorn:


And break-in. I should have something in the next week or two. :thumbup: my build just got completed today.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

steelcurtain said:


> And break-in. I should have something in the next week or two. :thumbup: my build just got completed today.


Wow. Planning to hit the track so soon?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

I got a record to keep. Lol


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

steelcurtain said:


> I got a record to keep. Lol


I don't see anyone dethroning you from 1st place for a very long time!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> I got a record to keep. Lol


I want to see what you can put down with just 93 first. Hopefully you have traction! :thumbup:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

VaGPuncher said:


> I don't see anyone dethroning you from 1st place for a very long time!


You're my biggest threat right now. Lol



[email protected] said:


> I want to see what you can put down with just 93 first. Hopefully you have traction! :thumbup:


That'll be the first weekend on pump gas. The wife has already been told to not expect me home every Sunday in March.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

steelcurtain said:


> You're my biggest threat right now. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> That'll be the first weekend on pump gas. The wife has already been told to not expect me home every Sunday in March.


only if i can cut those 60's you do..that and the w/m killed me from our previous times..but i will be driving down to MD and do a heads up one weekend you go..should be a good time..


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Invite is always there. MIR does TT all weekend in March. Long drive for a day trip. 45 minute drive from my house to MIR...but 25 of that is a very fun road. :thumbup: :beer::beer:

I can get some other BT dubs out there too if they're down for it. (you know you're reading this!)


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

steelcurtain said:


> Invite is always there. MIR does TT all weekend in March. Long drive for a day trip. 45 minute drive from my house to MIR...but 25 of that is a very fun road. :thumbup: :beer::beer:
> 
> I can get some other BT dubs out there too if they're down for it. (you know you're reading this!)


just googled the address..didn't realize it is 6 hours away...for that i may have to rent a uhaul car dolly and tow it down for the just in case factor..dragracing 6 hours away is kinda scary lol.. how far are you from cecil county? that one is about 3 hours away from me it says..


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

VaGPuncher said:


> just googled the address..didn't realize it is 6 hours away...for that i may have to rent a uhaul car dolly and tow it down for the just in case factor..dragracing 6 hours away is kinda scary lol.. how far are you from cecil county? that one is about 3 hours away from me it says..


The same. 3 hours. AAA will cover 200 Miles of that for me. Lol. Still scary without a trailer. You're better off shipping it back on the Amtrack autotrain. Haha


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

cecil county FTW :laugh:


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Branman said:


> cecil county FTW :laugh:


didn't realize MIR was so far away from me..Cecil county is kinda in the middle..do a TSi shootout day..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

MIR is the best track hands down, Jason Miller and his family work non stop to make sure that the track is prep'd to hold the power anyone can throw down that day. 

One of the only tracks I know that sprays the complete 1/4 mile even for a T&T

We travel from NJ/NY to MIR on weekends for testing because it is that much better than raceway park which is only 40 minutes away.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> MIR is the best track hands down, Jason Miller and his family work non stop to make sure that the track is prep'd to hold the power anyone can throw down that day.
> 
> One of the only tracks I know that sprays the complete 1/4 mile even for a T&T
> 
> We travel from NJ/NY to MIR on weekends for testing because it is that much better than raceway park which is only 40 minutes away.


Plus they made a ton of improvements this year without increasing the entry fees.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Cecil sprays the whole track on saturdays which is T&T. Thats the only reason I pay extra and go on sat.


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

steelcurtain said:


> Invite is always there. MIR does TT all weekend in March. Long drive for a day trip. 45 minute drive from my house to MIR...but 25 of that is a very fun road. :thumbup: :beer::beer:
> 
> I can get some other BT dubs out there too if they're down for it. (you know you're reading this!)


i am planning on being there saturday :thumbup:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

DRedman45 said:


> i am planning on being there saturday :thumbup:


I'll have to check my schedule to see if I can go that day. I usually do Sundays.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

After being closed for 1.5 years, our local strip is opening back up!
First date is March 23rd, Im hoping for some decent times.
I juts hope I get more than 4 passes that night, the whole city has been itching to race so I bet the turnout will be insane!

Luckily I also quit my dart league on Tuesday nights and the racetrack offers Tuesday night Test and Tune sessions :thumbup:


----------



## Stealth-Tuned-Roc (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi guys.

Here is the clip of the 13.005 stock turbo run.

I would appreciate some indication of whether anyone has gone quicker with a stock turbo.

Kind regards
Brandon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9deG58A1-KY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

steelcurtain said:


> I'll have to check my schedule to see if I can go that day. I usually do Sundays.


i'll probably be there around noon...i just want to run 12s finally haha:beer:


----------



## Stealth-Tuned-Roc (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi guys.

Here is the clip of the 13.005 stock turbo run.

I would appreciate some indication of whether anyone has gone quicker with a stock turbo.

Kind regards
Brandon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9deG5...ature=youtu.be


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

I jus beat my old record. New record is 11.53 @ 121.18. Apr s3+ 100 octane map on 104 octane and meth. Slip will be posted later. 

How's that for a season opener. Fuk yea!


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

steelcurtain said:


> I jus beat my old record. New record is 11.53 @ 121.18. Apr s3+ 100 octane map on 104 octane and meth. Slip will be posted later.
> 
> How's that for a season opener. Fuk yea!


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> I jus beat my old record. New record is 11.53 @ 121.18. Apr s3+ 100 octane map on 104 octane and meth. Slip will be posted later.
> 
> How's that for a season opener. Fuk yea!


Congrats bro.....well done sir


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> I jus beat my old record. New record is 11.53 @ 121.18. Apr s3+ 100 octane map on 104 octane and meth. Slip will be posted later.
> 
> How's that for a season opener. Fuk yea!


Wow, nice work!


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> I jus beat my old record. New record is 11.53 @ 121.18. Apr s3+ 100 octane map on 104 octane and meth. Slip will be posted later.
> 
> How's that for a season opener. Fuk yea!












i so jelly.


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> I jus beat my old record. New record is 11.53 @ 121.18. Apr s3+ 100 octane map on 104 octane and meth. Slip will be posted later.
> 
> How's that for a season opener. Fuk yea!



Nice! - Fix that signature


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Here's the slip. Car weighed in at 3120 with me in it. 

Here's two videos of my first two runs on 93 tune. 

http://youtu.be/6mHBcwnSA0w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB8igJhtAOY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

what was left of your interior at 3100lbs?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

DRedman45 said:


> what was left of your interior at 3100lbs?


Everything except rear passenger seat, rear seat and trunk accessories/spare tire.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> Thanks everyone. Here's the slip. Car weighed in at 3120 with me in it.
> 
> Here's two videos of my first two runs on 93 tune.
> 
> ...


 
Pffffffffffffffft, you still lost the race :laugh:

Grats tho, great time! :thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

steelcurtain said:


> Thanks everyone. Here's the slip. Car weighed in at 3120 with me in it.
> 
> Here's two videos of my first two runs on 93 tune.
> 
> http://youtu.be/6mHBcwnSA0w





nice 60' haha

Hoosiers? what size?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Patrick, full vehicle specs please! I'd like to list it in the notes section.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Patrick, full vehicle specs please! I'd like to list it in the notes section.


What more do you need than what is listed I post #764?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> nice 60' haha
> 
> Hoosiers? what size?





steelcurtain said:


> What more do you need than what is listed I post #764?


:laugh:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> nice 60' haha
> 
> 
> Hoosiers? what size?


225 45 r17


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

steelcurtain said:


> 225 45 r17


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

Two slots:

2012/03/10 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - IHI K03 - GIAC - 91 AKI - [email protected]

[email protected] GIAC Stage 2 - GIAC Stage 2 pump mode - Unocal 76 91 AKI - AWE CC|B, OEM Intercooler, BCS Performance 3" Turbo back with HFC, OEM mounts, OEM differential, Mickey Thompson ET Street Drag Radials, Removed Seat/spare

________________________

2012/03/10 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - IHI K03 - GIAC - 100 AKI - [email protected]

[email protected] GIAC Stage 2 - GIAC Stage 2 Race mode - Sunoco 100 AKI - AWE CC|B, OEM Intercooler, BCS Performance 3" Turbo back with HFC, OEM mounts, OEM differential, Mickey Thompson ET Street Drag Radials, Removed Seat/spare

Time slips: 









Video of 12 second passes: 





I can put up the 13.362 video if need be.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Two slots:
> 
> 2012/03/10 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - IHI K03 - GIAC - 91 AKI - [email protected]
> 
> ...


Looks like Branman has to go back to a k03 to regain his title. :laugh:


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like Branman has to go back to a k03 to regain his title. :laugh:


I know right. 

You guys have any stage 2 cars floating around? Send me one and ill make some passes to get my title back :laugh:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> I know right.
> 
> You guys have any stage 2 cars floating around? Send me one and ill make some passes to get my title back :laugh:



I can supply a k03! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Branman said:


> I know right.
> 
> You guys have any stage 2 cars floating around? Send me one and ill make some passes to get my title back :laugh:


You live up north.... there's a billion of them up there. Just find one w/o airbags and you'll probably be fine.


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You live up north.... there's a billion of them up there. Just find one w/o airbags and you'll probably be fine.


Lol.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You live up north.... there's a billion of them up there. Just find one w/o airbags and you'll probably be fine.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Just find one w/o airbags and you'll probably be fine.


Thats like a needle in a hay stack :laugh:.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Branman said:


> Thats like a needle in a hay stack :laugh:.


What the hell is wrong with people?!?!?! :laugh:


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

im hoping to make it to the track in the beginning of April...:thumbup:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

LowerThanZimmy said:


>


lolumad


----------



## beauy46 (Oct 23, 2008)

> You live up north.... there's a billion of them up there. Just find one w/o airbags and you'll probably be fine


Future bumper sticker LOL 

same goes for FL


----------



## GTI Jake (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## GTI Jake (Aug 16, 2011)

All season 225/40/18 tires

Stock turbo

All seats and spare kit still in the car


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

GTI Jake said:


>


 
soooooooooooooooooooooo..... which time is yours? lol


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

I asked myself the same question until I looked at his other pics. He is car number 15


----------



## GTI Jake (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes #15, my pickup truck is faster than the left side


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> You live up north.... there's a billion of them up there. Just find one w/o airbags and you'll probably be fine.


 bahahahahahahahaha... no bags for me. Take mine for a rip.. stg2 with a sb dxd stg2 daily. :wave:


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

2011 gti, MT 2 door....3490 lbs track weight.... 225/40 18 snow tires.....380 lb driver..... only mod GIAC stage 1.... 100 oct fuel...... she had more in her but i let off trying not to break out as you can tell by my MPH.... i was running 14.7's all day dont know why that run was so fast must of did everything right .... oh im the 14.45 time on the left @ spring show n go last week


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

moreboostplease said:


> . oh im the 14.45 time on the left @ spring show n go last week


i was running at Show n go..but snapped my axle..


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

i heard about that.... sucks bro, track was sticky


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

VaGPuncher said:


> i was running at Show n go..but snapped my axle..


 ouch.


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

arin when u get a chance add my new times TY.....i think if i shead some weight from the car and myself i could run a 14.1 with JUST a flash and some race gas...14.4 @ a heavy 3490 lbs... and i let off about 75 feet before the end trying not to break out and still have my bear claw snow tires on....shoot maybe a 13.9 is even pos.... what do u guys think????


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

VaGPuncher said:


> i was running at Show n go..but snapped my axle..


 what part of queens u from??? i grew up in richmond hill.... now live n love PA.... have some of the best winding back roads about 5 min from my house.... plus i have a few hot shop not far from me like NLS .....throw some axles in and get back out there.... would love to see a mk6 in the tens., and if any one an its u guys running the 3071


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm actually right next to Richmond hill in Glendale down myrtle ave. as much as I would love to see 10's that is nowhere near a reality without extensive work. Will be nice to get close to steel's 11.5 though. When my axle comes back I will make some time to hit the track. I refuse to go without spares now.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

What do you think the chances are of breaking a 12 with APR K04 V.2, full interior (minus spare), stock detroits with Cooper Rs3's and 93 octane? I have slicks and the 100 octane program, but would like to get a baseline run before I switch over to that and give it a try. From what I see it looks very doable, but a lot of people are also running 100 octane and/or slick for the runs.


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

You mean break to 11s? I have run 12.8 consistently with the spare out on 93 and street tires


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

DRedman45 said:


> You mean break to 11s? I have run 12.8 consistently with the spare out on 93 and street tires
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Just talking about breaking into the 12's. 12.8 sounds pretty decent/accurate. What was your mph and 60'? I would be more than happy with a 12.8 on street tires.


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

2.1 60' @110-112...I want something better before I brag about it haha...I think I tossed all my slips anyways haha...hopefully without the rear seat and some wider tires I'll get under 12.5 so I can post something good haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

DRedman45 said:


> 2.1 60' @110-112...I want something better before I brag about it haha...I think I tossed all my slips anyways haha...hopefully without the rear seat and some wider tires I'll get under 12.5 so I can post something good haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 A 12 second street car that traps over 110, is still comfortable and can be used as a DD without worrying about it breaking is something to brag about in itself! Maybe I should just skip the baseline run and throw on the slicks, 100 octane, strip the interior and see what happens :laugh:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

nick0188 said:


> A 12 second street car that traps over 110, is still comfortable and can be used as a DD without worrying about it breaking is something to brag about in itself! Maybe I should just skip the baseline run and throw on the slicks, 100 octane, strip the interior and see what happens :laugh:


 You should. :laugh:


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

how bout some love n post my new time.... i know its not a 11 sec run but im proud for what i had


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

moreboostplease said:


> 2011 gti, MT 2 door....3490 lbs track weight.... 225/40 18 snow tires.....380 lb driver..... only mod GIAC stage 1.... 100 oct fuel...... she had more in her but i let off trying not to break out as you can tell by my MPH.... i was running 14.7's all day dont know why that run was so fast must of did everything right .... oh im the 14.45 time on the left @ spring show n go last week


 ^^^^^^^^^^on the left 14.XXXX


----------



## FamousEric (Jul 17, 2007)

FamousEric said:


> 2011/11/05 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - IHI K03 - GIAC - 91 - FamousEric - Time Slip
> 
> ksport coilovers, GHL intake, 50k mile tires, 58*, first time at the track with this car, and first time using launch control.





FamousEric said:


> i see... didn't add me because not APR.
> 
> :laugh:


 it's cool..i'll murder stock turbo time next year when i get done with my one year tour in Korea.


----------



## Stealth-Tuned-Roc (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi guys. 

We believe we have run the new fastest 1/4 mile time is for a STOCK TURBO Golf VI GTI. 

Riaz Junaid: Stealth Tuned DSG G6 GTI 
12.89 @ 178km/h yesterday at Mtubatuba in KZN, South Africa. 

Mods on the car: 

Stealth Tuned Phase 3 software 
S3 intercooler 
Devil's Own water-methanol injection 
Flowtech 76mm downpipe 
Stealth Tuned Atom CAI 
Stealth Tuned Rohr pipe 
Forge DV 

Ran the car on 17" Hoosier semi's with 16" wheels at the back 

Full interior - not stripped. 

Will post video clips when we have them. 

Regards 
Brandon


----------



## FamousEric (Jul 17, 2007)

Stealth-Tuned-Roc said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> We believe we have run the new fastest 1/4 mile time is for a STOCK TURBO Golf VI GTI.
> 
> ...


 sweet time! good luck getting added to the list on page one. if i have the patience to stay with a stock turbo, i'll be pretty close to that time.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Going on Wednesday! Got a half tank of 100 octane in it and tried out my slicks yesterday to make sure they fit! I'm taking out the rear seats and spare as well. I'll be happy to get into the 12's and above 110 mph, which is completely reaosnable for my setup.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Should be well into the 12s. I trapped 112 on 93 full interior


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Branman said:


> Should be well into the 12s. I trapped 112 on 93 full interior


 That's what most people are saying and I have been reading. I'm real nervous about trying to get off the line. I consider myself a damn good driver, but this thing is completely useless in first even under moderate throttle. Hopefully the track is sticky :laugh: 

EDIT: Also is 90% useless in second. I'm less worried about this though. After I get some momentum I should be good.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

What slicks are you running?


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Branman said:


> What slicks are you running?


 245/45r16 Hoosier R3S03 on steelies  I have a total of 50 bucks into it (free tires and 50 for the steelies). It should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Oh ok. Im curious to see if they actually do good at the track considering its a road racing tire.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Branman said:


> Oh ok. Im curious to see if they actually do good at the track considering its a road racing tire.


 I figure they have to at least do as good as a street tire. The only reason I am using them is to not totally destroy the brand new tires I just put on two months ago, but hopefully they do stick a little better also.


----------



## bmain0407 (Oct 19, 2011)

nick u lucky bastard u got hoosiers for free? u did get a deal on them steelies dan sold u that i sold him lol. i just put hoosiers on my steelies. ill be up at norwalk tomarro too with the guys at hs maybe we can race


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

bmain0407 said:


> nick u lucky bastard u got hoosiers for free? u did get a deal on them steelies dan sold u that i sold him lol. i just put hoosiers on my steelies. ill be up at norwalk tomarro too with the guys at hs maybe we can race


 Yessir it's good to have nice friends! haha. Whats funny is the hoosier's and steelies feel like half the weight of my detroits. Either way..see you tomorrow! I'm excited.


----------



## bmain0407 (Oct 19, 2011)

yea my vmr 701s feel like there double the weight of the steelies


----------



## mjptuning (Sep 25, 2007)

2012 Edition 35 GTi 

[email protected] 

Mods: 

Intake 
Zorst 
HPFP 
WMI 
APR Tuned 
91 Octane 
Full interior


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

mjptuning said:


> 2012 Edition 35 GTi
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


 
what kind of 60'?


----------



## mjptuning (Sep 25, 2007)

VaGPuncher said:


> what kind of 60'?


Did not get any 60ft times on runs

Here is the video, first run is the APR tuned stock turbo GTi running 12.9

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8CHy54-L3M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 87Euro (Aug 6, 2004)

*Will get in here every Mod of the way LOL.*

Here's Stock times with 2100 miles on the car, nothing done yet.

R/T .059
60 ft 2.27
1/8 9.64
1/8mph 74.87
1/4 14.89
1/4mph 94.21

Not bad for me at 220lbs, full weight everything in it and all stock IMO. I think I'll be able to muster a 14.7 pretty easy going to hit up PBIR soon and try again, then the mods will come, hoping for low 12's on a K04 setup and killing it at Autocross, will update with the mods and times as we go, I hit the track alot


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

mjptuning said:


> 2012 Edition 35 GTi
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Does the 2012 ed35 come wit hthe FSI motor?
There is no HPFP for the TSI motor


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

i'm assuming wrong section..


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

*New best times*

hey Arin, time to update the list and bump me up one spot 

Mods are APR TSI K04(V2.0) kit running 100 octane file, APR Intercooler, 42DD Turboback, Stage 1 Carbonio Intake, BSH pendulum mount + torque mount insert. Also first time at the strip running my new 16 inch Hoosier D.O.T. drag radial setup. They kick the **** out of my old BFG drag radials. Also i am DSG. Also I am running on height adjustable only FK Streetlines with 1 tight finger gap all the way around. I know that doesnt help my times.....

Track prep was OKish but it was very hot and humid and my trap speeds suffered because of this.

and back to golfmkv i go, lol


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

nice time for sure :thumbup::thumbup:

what fuel are you running? your trap seems low for 100 octane file.


----------



## beauy46 (Oct 23, 2008)

Branman said:


> Oh ok. Im curious to see if they actually do good at the track considering its a road racing tire.


The tires are going to spin like driving on ice. A friend of mine tried running road race tires on his GLI 1.8T(20G turbo) and just spun the tires all the way down the track. If you do a 10min-1hr burn out then they will be good. 

Even in road racing the tires have to be warmed up/optimum temp before attacking corners.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

TSiUG said:


>



Nicely done. Shaved what, a full 0.25-0.5 second off your previous best time?

I wonder if your time would improve any with a DSG flash...


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Branman said:


> nice time for sure :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> what fuel are you running? your trap seems low for 100 octane file.


I had a trap just a tad higher than his (closer to 113) on the 100 octane file also, but the rest of my run was **** so it could have been higher.



beauy46 said:


> The tires are going to spin like driving on ice. A friend of mine tried running road race tires on his GLI 1.8T(20G turbo) and just spun the tires all the way down the track. If you do a 10min-1hr burn out then they will be good.
> 
> Even in road racing the tires have to be warmed up/optimum temp before attacking corners.


Correct. They/me sucked.


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

Branman said:


> nice time for sure :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> what fuel are you running? your trap seems low for 100 octane file.


 To my credit the temps were VERY hot and it was also humid as hell. Also I am running height only adjustable FK Streetlines lowered to one tight finger gap all around, so that doesnt help. And according to [email protected] I probably have some sort of post MAF/pre turbo leak that is making my long term fuel trims very high...... 

AND I dont have the convenience of running at Cecil


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

TSiUG said:


> AND I dont have the convenience of running at Cecil


 Are you running at a higher elevation or something?


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

Branman said:


> Are you running at a higher elevation or something?


 Oh come on....dont play dumb.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

TSiUG said:


> Oh come on....dont play dumb.


 Come on man. No need for that here. Besides, Branman is good people. And your trap is low so his question was legit. 



TSiUG said:


> To my credit the temps were VERY hot and it was also humid as hell. Also I am running height only adjustable FK Streetlines lowered to one tight finger gap all around, so that doesnt help. And according to [email protected] I probably have some sort of post MAF/pre turbo leak that is making my long term fuel trims very high......
> 
> AND I dont have the convenience of running at Cecil


 
How high are your LTFTs?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

TSiUG said:


> Oh come on....dont play dumb.


 Talk about beating a dead horse bro. You guys crack me up. 

My car went [email protected] on 93 with full interior. Those numbers are in line with other ko4 guys with the same prep. 

You admitted to your car not running 100% so for 1 why would you go to the track and 2 why would you get upset at me asking about your trap speed being low. If your car is not 100% it won't perform 100%. 

You wouldn't believe the trap prep I do to make sure when I go down the track ( you know downhill cus I'm at Cecil :laugh: ) I am getting the best time I can get. Most guys just go to the trap with zero prep and then complain cus there time wasnt close to someone else's. I get so many people ask me how I went so fast in PMs and I always try to help everyone. Most people don't realize how much I try to prepare for track. I do the same thing everytime i go and it seems to work for me. If you want to maximize you track experience you have to practice proper track prep. 

I meant no disrespect for asking about your trap speed It was an honest question that's all.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> Come on man. No need for that here. Besides, Branman is good people. And your trap is low so his question was legit.


 Thanks dude  

Btw got my peloquin in a week ago so now just waiting for a nice day to get back to the track. The hot weather crept up so fast I'm hoping I can make some passes before fall but not sure. I may just do some shake down passes and see what I can do with my 60' with the new found traction. I could use the practice haven't been down the track in a while.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Branman said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> Btw got my peloquin in a week ago so now just waiting for a nice day to get back to the track. The hot weather crept up so fast I'm hoping I can make some passes before fall but not sure. I may just do some shake down passes and see what I can do with my 60' with the new found traction. I could use the practice haven't been down the track in a while.


 That's great. Can't wait to hear how your gonna launch the car! I probably won't be able to make it back for a good pass until after summer. Shoot me a pm with how you felt the diff install was.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> Btw got my peloquin in a week ago so now just waiting for a nice day to get back to the track. The hot weather crept up so fast I'm hoping I can make some passes before fall but not sure. I may just do some shake down passes and see what I can do with my 60' with the new found traction. I could use the practice haven't been down the track in a while.


 It sure did. I didn't get to take advantage of the cool weather either. Looking forward to seeing how it works out for you.


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

still didnt ADD my new time ??????????????????????????????????? must be cause im GIAC tune and not APR :facepalm:


----------



## Stealth-Tuned-Roc (Mar 1, 2012)

Some stock turbo TSI times from this past weekend's racing at Mtuba in KZN, South Africa: 

Leeshan Naidoo from CPI Tuning: 
Stock turbo Scirocco 2.0TSI DSG with full interior on an unprepped track: 12.58 @ 179.9 km/h 

Riaz Junaid from Stealth Tuning: 
Stock turbo Golf VI GTI DSG with full interior on an unprepped track: 12.7 @ 177.1 km/h 

Durian Subraminian from CPI Tuning: 
Stock turbo Golf VI GTI DSG with full interior on an unprepped track: 12.9 @ 175.9 km/h 

I also raced and although my car was breaking up due to some spark plug issues, I also managed to do a semi-decent time of: 12.9 @ 170km/h in my Stealth Tuned stock turbo Scirocco 2.0TSI DSG.


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

Stealth-Tuned-Roc said:


> Some stock turbo TSI times from this past weekend's racing at Mtuba in KZN, South Africa:
> 
> Leeshan Naidoo from CPI Tuning:
> Stock turbo Scirocco 2.0TSI DSG with full interior on an unprepped track: 12.58 @ 179.9 km/h
> ...


 stock turbo as in k03/IHI?!?! holy **** at those times, especially trap, times if true!!!!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Getting the car back to MIR on Sunday trying to set another record. The goal is to get get kicked out by running too fast. :beer: This time I will have a fully adapted 100 map.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> Getting the car back to MIR on Sunday trying to set another record. The goal is to get get kicked out by running too fast. :beer: This time I will have a fully adapted 100 map.


 I very excite!!!


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

steelcurtain said:


> Getting the car back to MIR on Sunday trying to set another record. The goal is to get get kicked out by running too fast. :beer: This time I will have a fully adapted 100 map.


  Uhh... excuse me.. Mr. Steelcurtain.. we have to ask you to leave. You have no cage, and you're making the domestics look bad. :thumbup:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Uhh... excuse me.. Mr. Steelcurtain.. we have to ask you to leave. You have no cage, and you're making the domestics look bad. :thumbup:


 LMAO!! Especially the last part. Hell I do that now. Hehe


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

LOL!
I cant wait to take my car back to the strip now that all my issues are sorted out.

I found out my Dad has an Infrared Laser Thermometer (silly engineers and their toys). I want to record the temperature of my intake manifold with and without w/m while at the strip.
Im going to try and do the same for AutoX.


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

When does MIR kit you out...under 11 or certain trap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

DRedman45 said:


> When does MIR kit you out...under 11 or certain trap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nhra regulation for cage plus a ton of other **** is 11.49 and faster. They're good peeps. I'm sure they'll let me get by on a few passes. 

One thing different this time is I'll be running CAM2 instead of 260+. Big fuel shortage in my town this season. We'll see how it burns.


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ah got it...cam2 is good stuff...I think my dad still has a couple jugs laying around but it's 10 years old now haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

steelcurtain said:


> Nhra regulation for cage plus a ton of other **** is 11.49 and faster. They're good peeps. I'm sure they'll let me get by on a few passes.
> 
> One thing different this time is I'll be running CAM2 instead of 260+. Big fuel shortage in my town this season. We'll see how it burns.


 leaded???


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> leaded???


 Yep.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

steelcurtain said:


> Yep.


 isnt that a bit overkill?... and not good for our engines?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> isnt that a bit overkill?... and not good for our engines?


 Meh. I need race fuel and that's my only option right now. Can it burn up o2 sensors, maybe. But I'm running it on the track and not daily driver.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

steelcurtain said:


> Meh. I need race fuel and that's my only option right now. Can it burn up o2 sensors, maybe. But I'm running it on the track and not daily driver.


 Good point. Enjoy and good luck sir!!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Good point. Enjoy and good luck sir!!


 Thank you! I've changed some suspension items do we'll see how it goes.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> Thank you! I've changed some suspension items do we'll see how it goes.


 details? or you got an ace up your sleeve?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> details? or you got an ace up your sleeve?


 I can't give away all my secrets.


----------



## ttm1014 (Jan 17, 2012)

*2012 GLI's first time at track*

First time I've ever been on a drag strip, here are the numbers: 

0-60ft: 2.425 
1/8 mile: 9.125 mph:81.092 
1/4 mile: 13.946 mph:102.835 

This was done with my 2012 GLI Autobahn w/DSG on APR stage 1 100oct map, custom intake, stock dunlop's. 

I thought this was fairly strong with such a crappy 60ft time, traction and tires were definitely an issue. Trap speed I thought was very strong for stage 1. 

What are everyone's thoughts? Good/Bad 

Car #18


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

^ you should be real happy with that. My best on stage 2 and street tires was a 13.76 @ 101. 

So my best time today was an 11.83. 1.9 60's and trapping 117. Time for new tires. The hoosiers are blistering and have fought a good fight. I was really happy with how the DSG performed after very poor performance the last time out. I ran basic settings on it and man what a difference. Shifts were on point. 

I'm losing time with my powerband having to shift into 5th during the last 30 feet of the 1/4. Always been a challenge with the stock 6900 max rpm. I actually was letting it spank off the rev limiter since I wouldn't loose as much time as shifting. I remember when I ran the 11.53 I just made it to the line without having to shift into 5th.


----------



## ttm1014 (Jan 17, 2012)

steelcurtain said:


> ^ you should be real happy with that. My best on stage 2 and street tires was a 13.76 @ 101.
> 
> So my best time today was an 11.83. 1.9 60's and trapping 117. Time for new tires. The hoosiers are blistering and have fought a good fight. I was really happy with how the DSG performed after very poor performance the last time out. I ran basic settings on it and man what a difference. Shifts were on point.
> 
> I'm losing time with my powerband having to shift into 5th during the last 30 feet of the 1/4. Always been a challenge with the stock 6900 max rpm. I actually was letting it spank off the rev limiter since I wouldn't loose as much time as shifting. I remember when I ran the 11.53 I just made it to the line without having to shift into 5th.


 Thanks steelcurtain! Your times are unbelievable from the little motor and fwd. 

Do you have a recommendation on drag tires, I was debating maybe pulling the trigger on some BFG's in the future?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*

dont waste your money on BFGs. Hoosiers are the way to go!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Branman said:


> dont waste your money on BFGs. Hoosiers are the way to go!


 X2. Sorry I didn't respond sooner. I never got the email notification about your post.


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> X2. Sorry I didn't respond sooner. I never got the email notification about your post.


 x3 on the Hoosiers.. 

Nice times Steel, you're uber consistent. 

Branman, care to share your track prep via PM?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

still awesome times steelcuratin. keep it up. i can't wait to finish my car already and head to the track!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

pattrick02 said:


> still awesome times steelcuratin. keep it up. i can't wait to finish my car already and head to the track!


 Thanks bud. I think I've found my catch can as the source. We'll see. Will you be done before the seasons over?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

steelcurtain said:


> Thanks bud. I think I've found my catch can as the source. We'll see. Will you be done before the seasons over?


you're welcome. catch can, how so? hopefully yes. the car should be done before the end of this month. There will be other things I'll be adding on, but as far as the big turbo, built motor and head, and whatnot, that will all be done by this month..


----------



## M&M1 (Oct 30, 2010)

2012/07/01 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - BW K04-64 - Xcede - 98 RON WM - Xcede

Johannesburg, Tarlton International Raceway, 5500ft elevation.


















http://youtu.be/ifKcUa-ASEg


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

This is actually a time for the FSI engine. 

Is this the same event that the APR tuned Golf R did an 11.9? I believe it was the Mutuba Durban Drag Wars.


----------



## M&M1 (Oct 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> This is actually a time for the FSI engine.
> 
> Is this the same event that the APR tuned Golf R did an 11.9? I believe it was the Mutuba Durban Drag Wars.


Hi Arin, I must say I am very impressed with APR's work. Yes indeed, Chad ran 11.9 with an APR tuned Golf R at Drag Wars in Johannesburg 5500ft elevation on 1st July.

Then this week-end 2 APR tuned cars ran 11.9 again in MAtuba, at sea-level. 11.9 in another Golf R & 11.9 in a Roc R.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

M&M said:


> Hi Arin, I must say I am very impressed with APR's work. Yes indeed, Chad ran 11.9 with an APR tuned Golf R at Drag Wars in Johannesburg 5500ft elevation on 1st July.
> 
> Then this week-end 2 APR tuned cars ran 11.9 again in MAtuba, at sea-level. 11.9 in another Golf R & 11.9 in a Roc R.


These are all impressive times, especially considering the altitude!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> These are all impressive times, especially considering the altitude!


No doubt. Nice first post M&M. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

steelcurtain said:


> No doubt. Nice first post M&M. Welcome to the forum.


Hey When are you planning on going to MIR again? I am throwing a K04 on my car and plan to run it a few times once I get it all done. I live like 10 minutes from MIR. Best time with stock turbo Stage 2 was a 13.5


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Hey When are you planning on going to MIR again? I am throwing a K04 on my car and plan to run it a few times once I get it all done. I live like 10 minutes from MIR. Best time with stock turbo Stage 2 was a 13.5


Te next test and tune that isn't 100+ degrees.


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm going to rolling out there sometime before the end of the season too...I've been extremely lazy about going this year haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll pm you guys before I go back. Wife and I have baby due on 8/30 so my schedule availability really sucks right now.


----------



## M&M1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Does anyone update the original thread?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

M&M said:


> Does anyone update the original thread?


Arin does but this is for the EA888 platform so your times won't be included.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

M&M said:


> Does anyone update the original thread?


Yes, I do. As Steel mentioned, your times are for an FSI vehicle. Yes, I know your engine says "TSI" on the cover, but it's actually an FSI engine.


----------



## M&M1 (Oct 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, I do. As Steel mentioned, your times are for an FSI vehicle. Yes, I know your engine says "TSI" on the cover, but it's actually an FSI engine.


Hi the car is a Mk6 Gti, exactly the same as this car in the list:

____/__/__ - [email protected]_ - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - BW K04-64 - FRC - 98 RON WM - FRC GTI 6 - None


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

M&M said:


> 2012/07/01 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - BW K04-64 - Xcede - 98 RON WM - Xcede
> 
> Johannesburg, Tarlton International Raceway, 5500ft elevation.
> 
> ...





M&M said:


> Hi the car is a Mk6 Gti, exactly the same as this car in the list:
> 
> ____/__/__ - [email protected]_ - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - BW K04-64 - FRC - 98 RON WM - FRC GTI 6 - None





[email protected] said:


> Yes, I do. As Steel mentioned, your times are for an FSI vehicle. Yes, I know your engine says "TSI" on the cover, but it's actually an FSI engine.


 
M&M, your car is a Golf R, right? (you have the Golf R headlights, foglights, and you list it having a k04 turbo)
That has the FSI motor.


----------



## M&M1 (Oct 30, 2010)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> M&M, your car is a Golf R, right? (you have the Golf R headlights, foglights, and you list it having a k04 turbo)
> That has the FSI motor.


No it's not a Golf R. It's a Mk6 Gti with R bumpers all round, R tails, etc. You ever seen a 4WD car do a burnout? I can see how it can be confused for an R though.


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

I was wondering why Arin said that to him...he clearly put mk6 gti and fwd on his post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stealth-Tuned-Roc (Mar 1, 2012)

That car posted by M&M is a Golf 6 GTI - not a Golf R. Just happens to have the same OEM Golf R kit on 

BTW Sherwin (M&M) has a crazy BMW E92 V8 M3 that is good for 10s quarter-mile times. He's already done low-11s with it.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

The world's fastest TSI is up for sale.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...astest-Documented-2009-TSI-GTIsi-(ea888)-ccta


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

steelcurtain said:


> The world's fastest TSI is up for sale.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...astest-Documented-2009-TSI-GTIsi-(ea888)-ccta


ahhh, no way! anyways, glws! what are the future plans?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> The world's fastest TSI is up for sale.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...astest-Documented-2009-TSI-GTIsi-(ea888)-ccta


 

whats next?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

steelcurtain said:


> The world's fastest TSI is up for sale.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...astest-Documented-2009-TSI-GTIsi-(ea888)-ccta


:thumbdown:


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> whats next?


Two extra cylinders... two turbo's


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

The FS thread is really a feeler to see what I can get for the car. I'm not 100% convinced I'm ready to sell it. But if the offer is right, I might.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

steelcurtain said:


> The FS thread is really a feeler to see what I can get for the car. I'm not 100% convinced I'm ready to sell it. But if the offer is right, I might.


that's the troublesome part. Everyone knows how much money has been invested into it, yet no one wants to pay for it...


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Picked up some MS109 today just in case i decide to make a few passes this weekend at waterfest...

Edit: Just registered for sunday racing as well...screw it, might as well make the best of it


----------



## Vish_M (Jul 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, I do. As Steel mentioned, your times are for an FSI vehicle. Yes, I know your engine says "TSI" on the cover, but it's actually an FSI engine.


Hi,

I am the owner of the car. It is infact a Mk6 GTI. EA888 motor FWD which is the TSI motor. 

I have fitted the Golf R kit to the GTI which many people are doing in SA.


----------



## Vish_M (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone updating this thread?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

yes


----------



## Vish_M (Jul 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> yes


 Hi Arin, 

Still trying to figure out why my time was not added?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Vish_M said:


> Hi Arin,
> 
> Still trying to figure out why my time was not added?


 Is this at a real track or just an air strip with temporary timing lights?


----------



## DNel928 (Apr 6, 2012)

Tried my luck at the track today. First time down the strip in my life, managed a 15.211. 
Quick question for the 6MT guys, what rpm are you shifting at? I shifted at 5800, should I rev it higher? 

2012 GTI 6MT 
Bone bone bone stock.


----------



## 87Euro (Aug 6, 2004)

DNel928 said:


> Tried my luck at the track today. First time down the strip in my life, managed a 15.211.
> Quick question for the 6MT guys, what rpm are you shifting at? I shifted at 5800, should I rev it higher?
> 
> 2012 GTI 6MT
> Bone bone bone stock.


 I'm still relatively stick and have had the best luck 14.8 for over 15 passes with 58-5900 no lift shifts, the ecu cuts the throttle so Minot lifting the throttle at all, if u hold it higher it drops harder and bumps limiter so if your not lifting, 5800 is perfect, I've ran it to 6300 and it slower 

Sorry for spelling and grammar, iPad owns me


----------



## Vish_M (Jul 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Is this at a real track or just an air strip with temporary timing lights?


 It was done at Tarlton International Raceway. http://www.tarltonrace.com/ 

It is a permenant track with fixed timing lights. See website link.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

i need to hit 11's!!! ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

pattrick02 said:


> i need to hit 11's!!! ahhhhhhhhh


You'll get there. Just takes practice and axles that don't snap.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

steelcurtain said:


> You'll get there. Just takes practice and axles that don't snap.


lol, yes! i will..i have to get my 60' down and i'll be good to go..car does nothing but spin tires..

and i found out it was actually a transmission flange..the axles were fine.


----------



## Vish_M (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Arin,

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

pattrick02 said:


> lol, yes! i will..i have to get my 60' down and i'll be good to go..car does nothing but spin tires..
> 
> and i found out it was actually a transmission flange..the axles were fine.


yes, i'm quoting myself..i spoke too soon..transmission flange broke, and a few days later i broke an axle and a transmission mount. 

And then last time I went to the track after the car was back together, it got rained out.

Planning on heading out tonight..hopefully I will get some decent runs in. opcorn:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Good luck Pat! 

Hopefully weather is cool for you! 

:thumbup:


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

pattrick02 said:


> yes, i'm quoting myself..i spoke too soon..transmission flange broke, and a few days later i broke an axle and a transmission mount.
> 
> And then last time i went to the track after the car was back together, it got rained out.
> 
> Planning on heading out tonight..hopefully i will get some decent runs in. opcorn:


sooooooooo?????


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

a stage 3, bagged car going for 11's.... im surprised the **** talking from the tech forums hasn't started! nice build pat.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

If it works it works, go for broke!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> If it works it works, go for broke!


hahaha, very true.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

I think he's on KW V3s now. lulz on bags Jimmy. It kills me when I see this.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> Good luck Pat!
> 
> Hopefully weather is cool for you!
> 
> :thumbup:





VaGPuncher said:


> sooooooooo?????


Of course, with all my luck, it got rained out and canceled once again! Today is looking even worse. Hopefully Friday clears up and doesn't rain. :banghead:



lowerthanzimmy said:


> a stage 3, bagged car going for 11's.... im surprised the **** talking from the tech forums hasn't started! nice build pat.


YOLO. :laugh: Thanks buddy!



steelcurtain said:


> I think he's on KW V3s now. lulz on bags Jimmy. It kills me when I see this.


Correct! Bags are now gone. I kind of wish I had a chance to hit 11's on the bags, just so I could brag about it, lol. But unfortunately I didn't get enough time to run.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

93 tune news?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

HalvieCuw said:


> 93 tune news?


sent you an email!


----------



## DBV (Oct 5, 2008)

BONE STOCK 2010 GTI DSG

14.261 @ 96.17mph
60ft - 2.181
R/T - .396

This was last night at Bradenton Motorsports Park.

Probably due to crazy low DA, something like -467.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

DBV said:


> BONE STOCK 2010 GTI DSG
> 
> 14.261 @ 96.17mph
> 60ft - 2.181
> ...


Not bad for a bone stock gti! I can't wait to get out to Brandeon next weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

pattrick02 said:


> Not bad for a bone stock gti! I can't wait to get out to Brandeon next weekend! :thumbup:


Wish my car was running right so I could go!!

:thumbdown:


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

11/10/12 Cecil County Dragway, MD

- Projec92raddoslc- APR TSI k04 Kit + 93 Software(v2.0) - Stock Intercooler - DIY Intake - ATP 3" Catless Downpipe - Stock Catback - SBC Stage 2 Daily Clutch/FW - S3 Shifter- Stock Detroits with 225/40 All Seasons

Video of my three best runs:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

FLtrooper said:


> Wish my car was running right so I could go!!
> 
> :thumbdown:


I know man. It's a bummer to here about all the issues. I really hope you get it resolved. Wish you could make it over!


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

I finally took the car to the track yesterday. Went to Fixxfest 9 in Bradenton, Florida and did 9 runs on a 1/4 mile track.

Details:
APR Stage 2
APR Carbonio Stage 1 CAI
APR Intercooler
Godspeed Downpipe
BFI Stage 1 Torque Engine Mount Insert
DSG
OEM Dunlop Tires and Detroit Wheels
Full interior including spare
3/4 tank 93 Octane
Temp 85 F

Here is a pic of the slips for three of my runs.










I am car #71
Left: Best 1/4 Run 13.65 @ 101.51 MPH
Middle: Best Trap @ 102.49 MPH
Right: Best Reaction Time .102


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's mine to add. I'm car #31.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice! 

6MT or DSG? What fuel?


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

9.89 @ 142. 1.36 60FT on the back tires. 

1992 Mustang , 414CI SBF, 3080# Car and Driver. 655HP N/A C4 Auto with transbrake.

Arin , you did not say wich one of my cars you wanted ET's from?? LOL


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

^^^^ lol. But awesome!


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

project92raddoslc said:


> 11/10/12 Cecil County Dragway, MD
> 
> - Projec92raddoslc- APR TSI k04 Kit + 93 Software(v2.0) - Stock Intercooler - DIY Intake - ATP 3" Catless Downpipe - Stock Catback - SBC Stage 2 Daily Clutch/FW - S3 Shifter- Stock Detroits with 225/40 All Seasons
> 
> Video of my three best runs:


Guess my video wasn't sufficient enough to add me to the list? Here's the time slip, I am on the right lane.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

updated!


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> updated!


Thanks Arin


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> updated!


Thanks for updating. I noticed my transmission was missing on the list. I have a DSG.


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

Mine is also missing, 6MT.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

recognized1 said:


> I finally took the car to the track yesterday. Went to Fixxfest 9 in Bradenton, Florida and did 9 runs on a 1/4 mile track.


went as well. i've heard the time doesnt even really matter and should only look at the trap speeds. but here are my results. i had nearly the same mods. did u use launch control? also i ran a 13.9 @100.1 with 100oct and without downpipe and stage 2 update

car #75
apr stage 2
catless dp
bsh true seal
torque mount insert
1/2 tank 100 octane fuel
and some tires that have plenty of tread.
no spare tire and nothing really in the car. 
no launch control so nothing crazy in 1st gear or it just spins or what ever like in my other video vs the volvo S60R



Untitled by THE KILLER RABBIT, on Flickr

here is ^ that run





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzHsu0cahDw


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

THE KILLER RABBIT said:


> went as well. i've heard the time doesnt even really matter and should only look at the trap speeds. but here are my results. i had nearly the same mods. did u use launch control? also i ran a 13.9 @100.1 with 100oct and without downpipe and stage 2 update
> 
> car #75
> apr stage 2
> ...


Not sure about the whole trap speed vs. time argument that is why I posted my best in three categories.

I did use launch control but manually shifted the gears on the first two slips. I would launch at 2k and immediately shift into second gear to reduce spinning the tires from the start. 

The slip on the right with the best reaction time I used sport mode. The thing about sport mode is it shifts way too late. You are losing power after 6500.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Nice!
> 
> 6MT or DSG? What fuel?


6MT, and MS109...3+ GLI :beer:


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

pattrick02 said:


> 6MT, and MS109...3+ GLI :beer:


i think you mean 3+++ GLI. LOL :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

recognized1 said:


> Not sure about the whole trap speed vs. time argument that is why I posted my best in three categories.
> 
> I did use launch control but manually shifted the gears on the first two slips. I would launch at 2k and immediately shift into second gear to reduce spinning the tires from the start.
> 
> The slip on the right with the best reaction time I used sport mode. The thing about sport mode is it shifts way too late. You are losing power after 6500.


Here is how you look at the ET VS mph. ET starts as soon as you cross the beams. You could sit there for 5 seconds and run a 18.3 and still go 100 MPH. Mph is going to be constant in most cases. Look at his 60FT time. 2.5 spinning bad I would guess. In most cases a Tenth on the front half is 2 tenths on the back half. But it varies. AWD cars are a good example. My AWD Trailblazer SS would go 13.8 all day long at 101MPH Stock. But my 60FT was 1.7.. What I am saying is 100MPH is a 13 sec MPH if the car can get out of the hole.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

VaGPuncher said:


> i think you mean 3+++ GLI. LOL :thumbup::laugh:


Hahahaha. Something like that!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

LESCC said:


> Here is how you look at the ET VS mph. ET starts as soon as you cross the beams. You could sit there for 5 seconds and run a 18.3 and still go 100 MPH. Mph is going to be constant in most cases. Look at his 60FT time. 2.5 spinning bad I would guess. In most cases a Tenth on the front half is 2 tenths on the back half. But it varies. AWD cars are a good example. My AWD Trailblazer SS would go 13.8 all day long at 101MPH Stock. But my 60FT was 1.7.. What I am saying is 100MPH is a 13 sec MPH if the car can get out of the hole.


so what you are saying is that the trap speed is more important


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

THE KILLER RABBIT said:


> so what you are saying is that the trap speed is more important


To tell the true power of the car yes! The time helps but trap is where it's at!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Because 11.7 wasn't good enough, I headed back to the track last night.







I am car 1762.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

pattrick02 said:


> Because 11.7 wasn't good enough, I headed back to the track last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Launch!!!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

damn, that 1.70 60' pass.... shew.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Hell of a launch bro. Thats gettin it right there. Well done sir


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

mother of god!!


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

pattrick02 said:


> Because 11.7 wasn't good enough, I headed back to the track last


What tires are you running? What psi? And how are you launching it? If you don't mind sharing


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Turbo_Joe said:


> What tires are you running? What psi? And how are you launching it? If you don't mind sharing


from the sound in the video sounds like he is feathering the pedal


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

lowerthanzimmy said:


> damn, that 1.70 60' pass.... shew.





Branman said:


> Hell of a launch bro. Thats gettin it right there. Well done sir





Turbo_Joe said:


> What tires are you running? What psi? And how are you launching it? If you don't mind sharing





lowerthanzimmy said:


> from the sound in the video sounds like he is feathering the pedal


 thanks you guys. 

tires were at 9 psi.. they're m&h slicks. And just a normal launch, no wotbox. basically like zimmy said..in simple terms: feathering the throttle and holding rpm up high..then just ease off the clutch and stomp on that sucker :laugh:


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

pattrick02 said:


> thanks you guys.
> 
> tires were at 9 psi.. they're m&h slicks. And just a normal launch, no wotbox. basically like zimmy said..in simple terms: feathering the throttle and holding rpm up high..then just ease off the clutch and stomp on that sucker :laugh:


 Only other question? Does the GLI have smaller brakes then the GTI? If not how did you fit the 15"a thanks for the info


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Only other question? Does the GLI have smaller brakes then the GTI? If not how did you fit the 15"a thanks for the info


 He downgraded to 2.5l brakes. They are smaller in the front.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

VaGPuncher said:


> He downgraded to 2.5l brakes. They are smaller in the front.


 
hmm thats funny.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

VaGPuncher said:


> He downgraded to 2.5l brakes. They are smaller in the front.


 I was guessing so, was hoping some one found a miracle way to get 15"s to clear. Tire options suck for drag tires on 16" and 17"s, no slicks out there


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Turbo_Joe said:


> I was guessing so, was hoping some one found a miracle way to get 15"s to clear. Tire options suck for drag tires on 16" and 17"s, no slicks out there


 Well, m and h slicks do have a 26x8.5x17 now for about $229 per tire.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

VaGPuncher said:


> Well, m and h slicks do have a 26x8.5x17 now for about $229 per tire.


 Too tall for our cars IMO. I am going to pick up some 225/50/16 Hoosiers. They measure just over 24"s tall and have a decent sidewall on them compared to 17s


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Too tall for our cars IMO. I am going to pick up some 225/50/16 Hoosiers. They measure just over 24"s tall and have a decent sidewall on them compared to 17s


 I agree. I'm going to go with the 24.5" slicks on the 15" wheel!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

yeah RSworx ran Golf brakes in the front on their MK6.


----------



## mattng06 (Jan 21, 2012)

MKVI GLI DSG, Stock tune, 93 octane, Neuspeed p-flow intake only, full weight, all season tires, and with traction control engaged, and no launch control on 2012 model  Im hoping to make another pass since i just installed the ESP button before i get a tune. 
LEFT LANE


----------



## mattng06 (Jan 21, 2012)

DBV said:


> BONE STOCK 2010 GTI DSG
> 
> 14.261 @ 96.17mph
> 60ft - 2.181
> ...


 Thats a really good time for stock!!!! I think im the fastest stock MKVI gli so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Too tall for our cars IMO. I am going to pick up some 225/50/16 Hoosiers. They measure just over 24"s tall and have a decent sidewall on them compared to 17s


 The Hoosiers are radials I'm assuming? At least you'll have a little bit more sidewall. I'm curious to see how those work out. 



VaGPuncher said:


> Well, m and h slicks do have a 26x8.5x17 now for about $229 per tire.


 Yeah, I think 26" slicks are going to be a bit too tall. Just too big of a tire, unless you're making serious power. That's just asking for parts to break, lol.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

pattrick02 said:


> The Hoosiers are radials I'm assuming? At least you'll have a little bit more sidewall. I'm curious to see how those work out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think 26" slicks are going to be a bit too tall. Just too big of a tire, unless you're making serious power. That's just asking for parts to break, lol.


 They are a dot radial. Basically a slick with two lines cut into the tread. Hoosier even tells people to not use them on the street.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Turbo_Joe said:


> They are a dot radial. Basically a slick with two lines cut into the tread. Hoosier even tells people to not use them on the street.


 Got ya. Same thing I was using originally, except I was using 17"s. They're a bit different than slicks. The sidewalls on them are much stiffer compared to slicks.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

pattrick02 said:


> Got ya. Same thing I was using originally, except I was using 17"s. They're a bit different than slicks. The sidewalls on them are much stiffer compared to slicks.


 does the dot radial do ok on the drag strip? obviously a drag slick is best.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

THE KILLER RABBIT said:


> does the dot radial do ok on the drag strip? obviously a drag slick is best.


 It's obviously not a slick, but it will do way, way better than a street tire. As long as you get the pressure dialed in, and heat them up enough, they'll hook great. For a K04 or stage 3, I think it's more than plenty. Once you start getting into anything with more power than that, it just won't cut it. 

The biggest downside I saw was all the wheel hop. There's almost none with the slicks. Night and day difference.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

pattrick02 said:


> It's obviously not a slick, but it will do way, way better than a street tire. As long as you get the pressure dialed in, and heat them up enough, they'll hook great. For a K04 or stage 3, I think it's more than plenty. Once you start getting into anything with more power than that, it just won't cut it.
> 
> The biggest downside I saw was all the wheel hop. There's almost none with the slicks. Night and day difference.


 Someone needs to make a 16" slick that's 24-24.5" tall


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

customer of mine hit the track for the first time, only got 1 pass before rain, He ran [email protected] 2012 gti DSG K04 with 2.2 60ft alot more left, this is with my custom eurodyne Maestro tune with Water meth injection. going back next week


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

First run in the rebuilt engine, running in tune and full interior.. Pump gas, 175cc water meth, hoosier 225/45/17 radials. 6MT









12.184 @ 117.48 mph 2010 Mk6 GTI 6MT, GIAC Stage 3, TD06 turbo, 98rom WM.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

SammyVR6 said:


> First run in the rebuilt engine, running in tune and full interior.. Pump gas, 175cc water meth, hoosier 225/45/17 radials. 6MT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice trap!


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

pattrick02 said:


> nice trap!


Trapped 119 on an earlier run.. That's on the limiter in 4th over the line.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

SammyVR6 said:


> Trapped 119 on an earlier run.. That's on the limiter in 4th over the line.


I'm guessing that's because GTI gearing is a bit different? I'm not even close to end of 4th at 119..With a better 60', you should be in 11's no problem!!


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

pattrick02 said:


> I'm guessing that's because GTI gearing is a bit different? I'm not even close to end of 4th at 119..With a better 60', you should be in 11's no problem!!


yes, its much shorter, i'm banging the limiter at 117-118mph... shifiting to 5th is a waste of time.

I'm going to try again with more boost and taller tyres.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

SammyVR6 said:


> yes, its much shorter, i'm banging the limiter at 117-118mph... shifiting to 5th is a waste of time.
> 
> I'm going to try again with more boost and taller tyres.


that sucks...at 117-118 i still have a bit to go before 5th..a ways to go actually. 

in for updates :thumbup:


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

SammyVR6 said:


> yes, its much shorter, i'm banging the limiter at 117-118mph... shifiting to 5th is a waste of time.
> 
> I'm going to try again with more boost and taller tyres.


Do all GTIs have the same gearing? I was sitting on the limiter in fourth passing the gate at like 109 with my K04 (with 225/40/18 street tires).


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

project92raddoslc said:


> Do all GTIs have the same gearing? I was sitting on the limiter in fourth passing the gate at like 109 with my K04 (with 225/40/18 street tires).


different tire sizes? although i don't think it would make that big of a difference.


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

pattrick02 said:


> different tire sizes? although i don't think it would make that big of a difference.


I'm talking about going a 26" tall slick.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

SammyVR6 said:


> I'm talking about going a 26" tall slick.


that's what i was thinking....that would probably be a good idea, but then you just have to be more careful..that's where parts just start breaking..


----------



## bmain0407 (Oct 19, 2011)

gearing is different from gti to gli. the mk6 gli 5th gear is the gti 6th gear from what the tuning shop was showing me.


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

Arin, an update?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

bmain0407 said:


> gearing is different from gti to gli. the mk6 gli 5th gear is the gti 6th gear from what the tuning shop was showing me.


pretty much. our gearing is way different.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

Double post fail!


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

pattrick02 said:


> pretty much. our gearing is way different.


Anyone know what's VW's reasoning behind this was?


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

VaGPuncher said:


> Anyone know what's VW's reasoning behind this was?


you get a price on the gears?


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

HalvieCuw said:


> you get a price on the gears?


Still waiting..Wonder if Zach got any quotes back yet. I got a bunch of part numbers though, Just not sure if thats all we would need to swap!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Would anyone be interested in buying my gears? I had something in mind for a new set of gears. Possibly.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

pattrick02 said:


> Would anyone be interested in buying my gears? I had something in mind for a new set of gears. Possibly.


What are you thinking? Not the HPA gears I take it?

Something in between the gti and gli would be nice. Would never do 4th logs with your gearing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

HalvieCuw said:


> What are you thinking? Not the HPA gears I take it?
> 
> Something in between the gti and gli would be nice. Would never do 4th logs with your gearing.


Nope, not HPA. I've really been wanting to go PPG. But nothing is set or certain yet.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

pattrick02 said:


> Nope, not HPA. I've really been wanting to go PPG. But nothing is set or certain yet.


May i ask why you are wanting to do that?


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

VaGPuncher said:


> May i ask why you are wanting to do that?


Straight cut dog box.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

VaGPuncher said:


> May i ask why you are wanting to do that?





SammyVR6 said:


> Straight cut dog box.


what he said. :laugh:


----------



## mattng06 (Jan 21, 2012)

SammyVR6 said:


> Arin, an update?


:thumbup:


----------



## Leon FR (Mar 3, 2012)

pattrick02 said:


> thanks you guys.
> 
> tires were at 9 psi.. they're m&h slicks. And just a normal launch, no wotbox. basically like zimmy said..in simple terms: feathering the throttle and holding rpm up high..then just ease off the clutch and stomp on that sucker :laugh:


Pattrick what tires and wheels are you using? Congratulations, excellent times!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Leon FR said:


> Pattrick what tires and wheels are you using? Congratulations, excellent times!


Thanks buddy. I was running 15" Centerlines and 24.5 M&H Slicks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mattng06 said:


> :thumbup:


I did a while back


----------



## Leon FR (Mar 3, 2012)

Pattrick did the LSD make a big difference? I am installing mine this weekend. 
I live in Colombia South America and have a SEAT LEON FR 2.0TSi with APR Stage 3 Kit.


----------



## mattng06 (Jan 21, 2012)

mattng06 said:


> MKVI GLI DSG, Stock tune, 93 octane, Neuspeed p-flow intake only, full weight, all season tires, and with traction control engaged, and no launch control on 2012 model  Im hoping to make another pass since i just installed the ESP button before i get a tune.
> LEFT LANE


.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Leon FR said:


> Pattrick did the LSD make a big difference? I am installing mine this weekend.
> I live in Colombia South America and have a SEAT LEON FR 2.0TSi with APR Stage 3 Kit.


It definitely does. Specially at higher power levels. It will certainly help out with torque steer, and in putting down power, as well as keepingt he car going straight down the track! You will love it.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

hey can anyone be super nice and tell me who or whats the record dyno numbers for stock turbo.

From what i found awe and Branman have the fastest 1/4 time on stock turbo. but cant find the highest numbers. Thanks for the help.


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Time to move me up the list Arin. New personal best recorded today. 

Here were my top three runs. I am in the right lane each time.










Weather conditions today.









APR Stage 2 93 Octane Tune
Full interior
A little under a half a tank of gas
OEM Dunlop tires
Performance mods can be found on the first post in my build thread


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

recognized1 said:


> Time to move me up the list Arin. New personal best recorded today.
> 
> Here were my top three runs. I am in the right lane each time.
> 
> ...




Hey bro im from o-town and would like to roll out to the track next time u go. miss going out there, just dont know anymore vw heads that go. Let me know when u go again if yur down thanks.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Good times for stage 2. Congrats. Now get some slicks. :laugh:


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Hey bro im from o-town and would like to roll out to the track next time u go. miss going out there, just dont know anymore vw heads that go. Let me know when u go again if yur down thanks.


Definitely, if you are on Facebook search for Euro Alliance Orlando and ask to join. We typically post meet up for events there.


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

steelcurtain said:


> Good times for stage 2. Congrats. Now get some slicks. :laugh:


Thanks. Better tires, stripping the interior, and using 100 octane I would be curious of the results I can achieve.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

recognized1 said:


> Thanks. Better tires, stripping the interior, and using 100 octane I would be curious of the results I can achieve.


I see 12's in your future.


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

first time at the track... 2nd pass
Apr ko4 with 100 octane, B&B catted downpipe, stock resonater/muffler, carbonio stage 1&2 intake, stage 2 enduro south bend clutch, bf drag radials 225/45/17 on cc sport wheels, 19" wheels on rear.
right lane 13.164 @ 108.68


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I have my slip from when I went to the track bone stock....now that I'm stage 2 I'm trying to get back before they shut our only track around down 

2010 CC DSG STOCK


----------



## avihai-t (Sep 10, 2009)

*12.233sec*

























































2102 SEAT LEON FR DSG [211HP]
AWE KO4 KIT
GIAC KO4 FLASH
GIAC STAGE3 DSG FLASH
3" DP NO CAT
SIMOTA RACING CAI
S3 INTERCOOLER+TWINCOOLER
W/M INJECTION
18" USED NITTO NT01 
98octane+w/m injection 
this was the first time for the car and driver on the drag strip
out side temp more then 30c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enjiy8NU0yg


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

^^^ very nice. Would love to see what the trap speeds and 60' are!


----------



## avihai-t (Sep 10, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...K04-DSG-Leon-FR-(4D)-doing-12.2-Sec.-%BC-mile


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

^looks like fun day!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I need a trap speed.


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

Arin, can you add me to the original list... Thanks


----------



## avihai-t (Sep 10, 2009)

we didn't get trap speed times


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

avihai-t said:


> we didn't get trap speed times


What?


----------



## Dudipits (Dec 24, 2011)

APR Israel VW Golf R - *APR *STAGE 3 (2871) 98Ron+WMI, APR DP, Stock Catback, tires & suspensions. 

Time to update that list ;-)
*1/4 @ 11.654!!*







































*APR Stage 3 Golf R Vs Golf V6 4WD 2.8L Turbo*




*GoAPR!*


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey everyone! 1st off thanks to the guys " VaGPuncher, steelcurtain" for pushing these car and giving hope to new comers.

pattrick02 thanks again for hooking it up with the hoosier homie! :thumbup:

Ok so my car is almost ready and hope to hit the track soon " in the next few months"
But i have a questions. Does anyone know where i can find or what are the cheapest light wheels i can slap these 17" hoosier on. 
Also what the best way to leave the hole with the dsg LC! Thanks guy!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Hey everyone! 1st off thanks to the guys " VaGPuncher, steelcurtain" for pushing these car and giving hope to new comers.
> 
> pattrick02 thanks again for hooking it up with the hoosier homie! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


My pleasure buddy! I hope to see you at the track soon, putting down some nice numbers! 

As for wheels, I'd take a look at Enkei RPF1's, Enkei Fujin's, Sparco Asetto Garra, or a set of Kosei K1...or anything similar. They are all very lightweight and fairly cheap. In my opinion, the best bang for your buck if you're just looking for a cheap, lightweight drag setup!

As for DSG LC, I have no clue!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GuyH was able to hit the track last night and walked out with a [email protected] before sheering an axel! 

I'm waiting for more details. He was on street legal tires. Looks like it's on to slicks next.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

pattrick02 said:


> My pleasure buddy! I hope to see you at the track soon, putting down some nice numbers!
> 
> As for wheels, I'd take a look at Enkei RPF1's, Enkei Fujin's, Sparco Asetto Garra, or a set of Kosei K1...or anything similar.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Blu--Pearl said:


> pattrick02 said:
> 
> 
> > My pleasure buddy! I hope to see you at the track soon, putting down some nice numbers!
> ...


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> GuyH was able to hit the track last night and walked out with a [email protected] before sheering an axel!
> 
> I'm waiting for more details. He was on street legal tires. Looks like it's on to slicks next.


Now seems that Steel is the one with the odd trap and not Patrick.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> GuyH was able to hit the track last night and walked out with a [email protected] before sheering an axel!
> 
> I'm waiting for more details. He was on street legal tires. Looks like it's on to slicks next.


I'd like to hear more as well! I'm Curious!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

HalvieCuw said:


> Now seems that Steel is the one with the odd trap and not Patrick.


Watch chu talking about Willis?  My 121 to his 123 to Patrick's 119. Meh, any given Sunday when the the sun and the moon are aligned and pressure is just right. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

HalvieCuw said:


> Now seems that Steel is the one with the odd trap and not Patrick.


The GLI 6MT and GTI DSG are geared differently and shift differently, I wouldn't expect them to be identical.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

steelcurtain said:


> Watch chu talking about Willis?  My 121 to his 123 to Patrick's 119. Meh, any given Sunday when the the sun and the moon are aligned and pressure is just right. Lol


Just that you are right there with them even though you were WAY down on power. Granted GLI has way taller gearing, but should be similar to the Guy's car. Assume that is dsg too?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's one of APR Australia's passes at the drag strip in their 500+ WHP MK6 2.0T GTI. It's running an APR Stage 3+ turbocharger system with development software thanks to more fueling from the upgraded high pressure fueling system. This is on Sunoco GT260+ fuel only (no water/meth) .

Their best pass of the night hit 123 MPH and the quickest run was 11.5. This was on street tires an a 2.0 second 60 foot so with better tires, the times may come down even further. 

Enjoy!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Would love to see this on radials or slicks. what's the rev limiter set at, 7500?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

pattrick02 said:


> Would love to see this on radials or slicks. what's the rev limiter set at, 7500?


7100 or 7200. I think the "Manual" limiter is higher, but I'm not sure. It looked quite high in the video.


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

Just to clarify it was on "street" drag radials. MT ET Radials


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's the tyres - half of them are up the side of the car. Who wants to help wash it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 7100 or 7200. I think the "Manual" limiter is higher, but I'm not sure. It looked quite high in the video.


Yeah, it did seem a bit higher in the video. 



SammyVR6 said:


> Just to clarify it was on "street" drag radials. MT ET Radials


Ahhh, that makes sense. :thumbup:


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

That's the new record. 

GIAC stage 3+. VP109. GT3071. M&H Slicks.


----------



## avihai-t (Sep 10, 2009)

WOW
130mph!!!!
I know thet with better LC you can do some low 11s or some high 10s


----------



## AE4 (Dec 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 7100 or 7200. I think the "Manual" limiter is higher, but I'm not sure. It looked quite high in the video.


Just wondering, who did the tune, APR Australia or APR HQ(remote tuning)?


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

SammyVR6 said:


> That's the new record.
> 
> GIAC stage 3+. VP109. GT3071. M&H Slicks.


Impressive!


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

AE4 said:


> Just wondering, who did the tune, APR Australia or APR HQ(remote tuning)?


We do all the logging & dyno work, APR HQ do the calibrations for us.


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

Update Arin?


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

SammyVR6 said:


> Update Arin?


about hpfps or gtx3071s?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

HalvieCuw said:


> about hpfps or gtx3071s?


Think he meant a board update.lol


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

steelcurtain said:


> Think he meant a board update.lol


LoL :laugh:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

And he got a trophy. . This board ain't got that! 

Too lazy for inserting gifs. Post them up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Posted.

Sammy what other mods do you have? Head work? valves? W/m?


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

from post #1005, I would like to be on the list, thanks! :wave:

2013/3/8 - [email protected] - fwd - 6mt - gti mk6 - ko4 - Apr - 100 octane - jettaglis










This weekend was 1/8th mile track time... should be good for mid to high 12 sec 1/4
r/t .082
60' 2.046
330 5.509
1/8 8.317
mph 87.87


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Posted.
> 
> Sammy what other mods do you have? Head work? valves? W/m?


Head work (non CNC), stock size ferrea valves & springs. Snow WMI.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

Guy @ HP - APR Oz said:


> Here's the tyres - half of them are up the side of the car. Who wants to help wash it?


Those are the same drag radials we run on our K04 car. :thumbup:


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

Arin,

For the sake of transperancy, patrick02 is running LPFP upgrade, headwork, and electronic boost controller.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

SammyVR6 said:


> Arin,
> 
> For the sake of transperancy, patrick02 is running LPFP upgrade, headwork, and electronic boost controller.


well someone needs to explain this

do you need a bc if you want 30 or higher, or can it be done through the ecu?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

SammyVR6 said:


> Arin,
> 
> For the sake of transperancy, patrick02 is running LPFP upgrade, headwork, and electronic boost controller.


I'll all for transparency to the fullest extend. 

Perhaps patrick02 can come in here and post exactly what he had when he ran at the strip.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I'll all for transparency to the fullest extend.
> 
> Perhaps patrick02 can come in here and post exactly what he had when he ran at the strip.



in for info about his hpfp upgrades


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

HalvieCuw said:


> in for info about his hpfp upgrades


He doesn't have any that I'm aware of. And as far as I remember hearing, he ran on the stock head. I don't know about an EBC either as the last I heard we were just controlling boost with the ECU like we always do. 

But like I said, he can fill in the information. It's not my car so I dont' know what he ran.


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> He doesn't have any that I'm aware of. And as far as I remember hearing, he ran on the stock head. I don't know about an EBC either as the last I heard we were just controlling boost with the ECU like we always do.
> 
> But like I said, he can fill in the information. It's not my car so I dont' know what he ran.


I've also heard he was running nitrous and a flux capacitor.


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Hey Arin, how about a little love for post #999. I know it's not as impressive as these 11 second runs recently posted but better than my 13.65 run you already have on the list.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

SammyVR6 said:


> Arin,
> 
> For the sake of transperancy, patrick02 is running LPFP upgrade, headwork, and electronic boost controller.





[email protected] said:


> He doesn't have any that I'm aware of. And as far as I remember hearing, he ran on the stock head. I don't know about an EBC either as the last I heard we were just controlling boost with the ECU like we always do.
> 
> But like I said, he can fill in the information. It's not my car so I dont' know what he ran.


When I ran the 11.49, it was on stock head, no w/m, no EBC. I've never ran en EBC in the car, just APR tune. The car was pretty much a stage 3+ with lpfp upgrade, stock head/valves, race gas, slicks and full interior. No w/m or EBC. :beer:


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

pattrick02 said:


> When I ran the 11.49, it was on stock head, no w/m, no EBC. I've never ran en EBC in the car, just APR tune. The car was pretty much a stage 3+ with lpfp upgrade, stock head/valves, race gas, slicks and full interior. No w/m or EBC. :beer:


Props man!

You did the extra work after the run?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

pattrick02 said:


> When I ran the 11.49, it was on stock head, no w/m, no EBC. I've never ran en EBC in the car, just APR tune. The car was pretty much a stage 3+ with lpfp upgrade, stock head/valves, race gas, slicks and full interior. No w/m or EBC. :beer:


What fuel? I have 104 listed. Is that correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

SammyVR6 said:


> Props man!
> 
> You did the extra work after the run?


Yeah, all the other stuff came after the run. Nothing really worked out after that, which is kind of what gave me motivation to change the setup. 



[email protected] said:


> What fuel? I have 104 listed. Is that correct?


Fuel was actually VP MS109 :beer:


----------



## warri (Dec 27, 2010)

APR Stage 2 w/ TBE, CAI (I&II), Stock Detroits w/ Pirelli P-Zero Nero AS, Driver: 250Lbs, nothing removed from interior. DSG, Stock Turbo. 93oct w/ 93 program

Pretty slow to what I have seen on this thread, maybe something is wrong, or I am just a ****ty Launcher


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

Stock MKV DSG



http://youtu.be/Ek7bhKtXtgQ


----------



## meistah (Aug 29, 2011)

warri said:


> APR Stage 2 w/ TBE, CAI (I&II), Stock Detroits w/ Pirelli P-Zero Nero AS, Driver: 250Lbs, nothing removed from interior. DSG, Stock Turbo. 93oct w/ 93 program
> 
> Pretty slow to what I have seen on this thread, maybe something is wrong, or I am just a ****ty Launcher


Your trap speed is about normal which indicates the car is running fine. Improve your launch and get that 60 foot time down, you should be able to crack 13s.


----------



## warri (Dec 27, 2010)

meistah said:


> Your trap speed is about normal which indicates the car is running fine. Improve your launch and get that 60 foot time down, you should be able to crack 13s.


Thanks for the Information. I'll be working on launch. Does anyone use Launch Control in the DSG? Just curious if you use D or S or you Slip it into "Manual"


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

warri said:


> Thanks for the Information. I'll be working on launch. Does anyone use Launch Control in the DSG? Just curious if you use D or S or you Slip it into "Manual"


I use the launch control to about 2500 rpm.

I've tried sport mode and manual mode and i always did better times on manual mode.


----------



## warri (Dec 27, 2010)

turboed vw said:


> I use the launch control to about 2500 rpm.
> 
> I've tried sport mode and manual mode and i always did better times on manual mode.


I'll have to give manual mode a try. I had a couple runs in Sport Mode, and I found that it really held on to the lower gears way to long, and i just lost power.. D seemed to work better for me.


----------



## Strictlyeuro522 (Oct 14, 2012)

13 GLI AB APR Stg 1. K&N drop in filter


----------



## rsbiggart (Jun 23, 2007)

:banghead:Apr stage 1 and carbonio stage 1 intake.


----------



## macho212 (Feb 16, 2004)

GTI MK6 2010 Unitronic Stage 3 
GT-3071R First Visit a Track [email protected] Street Tire 
Salinas Speed Way, Puerto Rico 
Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AJg9il6ooc&feature=share&list=UUb7vc2Xj3UtmpqMBiCmHDaw


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

One of my runs from this past Saturday night on the track.
https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10201049014894436
Here is the slip


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

recognized1 said:


> One of my runs from this past Saturday night on the track.
> https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10201049014894436
> Here is the slip


 

damn bro u went to the track again. no invite :screwy: lol hahaha nice times


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Lol...my bad. It might be awhile before I go again since temps are warming up however, a bunch of us are cruising to the beach via back roads this Saturday if you are interested.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

recognized1 said:


> Lol...my bad. It might be awhile before I go again since temps are warming up however, a bunch of us are cruising to the beach via back roads this Saturday if you are interested.


 deff would like to roll, what time and where u guys meeting up. as for temps, yur next mod is meth injection, im running it and car loves it. check my dyno i did last sat. :thumbup:


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Blu--Pearl said:


> deff would like to roll, what time and where u guys meeting up. as for temps, yur next mod is meth injection, im running it and car loves it. check my dyno i did last sat. :thumbup:


 The AutoZone in Bithlo at 10:45 am on Saturday. I was thinking about meth or ko4 next but I need better tires first before I add more power.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey guys I think some of you would like to check this thread out. 
http://http://forums.vwvortex.com/s...ame-turbo-guys-who-is-coming-out-to-Waterfest


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

APR Stage 1 Flash everything else is stock


----------



## BennyAUSGTi (May 8, 2013)

Can I get myself on this list? 

[email protected] @ WSID 03/03/13 - MK6 GTi - DSG - GIAC/CTS K04 w/ Hoosier DOT Radials


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Went to the track last night. Summit Raceway Park in Norwalk, Ohio.
Best pass of the night was a [email protected], which was also my first pass.
Question for everyone that is K04.. Are you guys shifting into fifth? My first and best pass, I shifted into fifth at the end. Every pass after that I left it in fourth across the line and the highest trap I was able to get was 109 and only got to 13.1. It would seem to me that going into fifth near the end, is getting me back into max torque to get across the line. And what is everyone shifting at? I am shifting around 6500.

This run I pulled a 2.2 60'. One other run I pulled a 2.15, but still not a faster time. 



APR K04, 93 octane, K&N Typhoon intake, Carbonio stage 2, 3" TBE, Southbend stage 2 endurance clutch, godspeed v2 IC, AWE TOP, Cooper All seasons, weighed 3005 pounds without me in it (3183 with me).


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

left lane. #1762


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Awesome work! First into the 10's. : )

I've updated the list, but I'm missing all of the details. Please advise. (Turbo, octane, other mods).


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

pattrick02 said:


> left lane. #1762


AWESOME WORK BRO! :thumbup:


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

No time wasted on the update..


----------



## BennyAUSGTi (May 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome work! First into the 10's. : )
> 
> I've updated the list, but I'm missing all of the details. Please advise. (Turbo, octane, other mods).


No mate, you added one car to the list. You didn't update it. 

Can you put my time up please


----------



## scottisha (Mar 17, 2004)

Before Stage 3 "+" ...Just stage 3 with 100 octane. oem wheels and tires.

Seems like a waste to even post this after Patrick ran that 10.9......:what:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

scottisha said:


> Before Stage 3 "+" ...Just stage 3 with 100 octane. oem wheels and tires.
> 
> Seems like a waste to even post this after Patrick ran that 10.9......:what:


Was your 60' on 3+ with same tires/wheels? You gained a ****load of time right there. 

That 3rd slip racing the Camaro must have been fun. That's **** you see on Pinks. I had a race like that with chipped c53 AMG. I won. Tree'd him but it was even more neck and neck than yours. You caught him though and when you tell them you get 25+ mpg out of boost they just sigh. Lol


----------



## scottisha (Mar 17, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> Was your 60' on 3+ with same tires/wheels? You gained a ****load of time right there.
> 
> That 3rd slip racing the Camaro must have been fun. That's **** you see on Pinks. I had a race like that with chipped c53 AMG. I won. Tree'd him.



Have not run the car since Stage 3+....It's still up at APR getting tuned and broken in. Hoping to see trap speeds around 122-125 once I do get a chance to run it. in all those runs you see in my pic, I'm having to shift into 5th gear. Damn close ratio trans in the R. I wish I had the same ratio as the 2012 GLI I used to own.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> Was your 60' on 3+ with same tires/wheels? You gained a ****load of time right there.
> 
> That 3rd slip racing the Camaro must have been fun. That's **** you see on Pinks. I had a race like that with chipped c53 AMG. I won. Tree'd him but it was even more neck and neck than yours. You caught him though and when you tell them you get 25+ mpg out of boost they just sigh. Lol





scottisha said:


> Have not run the car since Stage 3+....It's still up at APR getting tuned and broken in. Hoping to see trap speeds around 122-125 once I do get a chance to run it. in all those runs you see in my pic, I'm having to shift into 5th gear. Damn close ratio trans in the R. I wish I had the same ratio as the 2012 GLI I used to own.


Yea, I hear ya on the gearing. I have both TSI gti and R. It sucks. Apr did rising blue's gears with what Tdi set I think. I have to stay in 4th myself on the gti at my current power level. It's gay. 

You improve your 300' than you may be ok. Your rear springs need to be stiff as hell.


----------



## scottisha (Mar 17, 2004)

steelcurtain said:


> Yea, I hear ya on the gearing. I have both TSI gti and R. It sucks. Apr did rising blue's gears with what Tdi set I think. I have to stay in 4th myself on the gti at my current power level. It's gay.
> 
> You improve your 300' than you may be ok. Your rear springs need to be stiff as hell.


I think Rising Blue only got a different differential and haldex controller. Same gearing.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

one of you guys say you are in for this pls


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

scottisha said:


> I think Rising Blue only got a different differential and haldex controller. Same gearing.


Well that's lame if true. Details on diff?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

1st time at the strips in over 2 years. 
Overall im happy with the results, car in stock trim, only removed spare tire. I even ran car with subbox and all and half tank of 93 oct. 

also ran a [email protected] my highest trap, but the stupid printer stop working and i didnt get 
printout 

p.s mod list and dyno can be found here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6020832-GIAC-Stage2-Bolt-On-GTI-WOW-REALLY-260-WHP

pics:


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

scottisha said:


> Before Stage 3 "+" ...Just stage 3 with 100 octane. oem wheels and tires.
> 
> Seems like a waste to even post this after Patrick ran that 10.9......:what:


Nice time dude. 

Not spoiling but this thread is for the chain driven TSI engine. 

You have the venerable belt drive TFSI


----------



## scottisha (Mar 17, 2004)

SammyVR6 said:


> Nice time dude.
> 
> Not spoiling but this thread is for the chain driven TSI engine.
> 
> You have the venerable belt drive TFSI


Does the title of this thread not say, "2.0 TSI *and* TSFI?


----------



## BennyAUSGTi (May 8, 2013)

scottisha said:


> Does the title of this thread not say, "2.0 TSI *and* TSFI?


Did you not notice that EVERY car on the list is a TSI?


----------



## scottisha (Mar 17, 2004)

BennyAUSGTi said:


> Did you not notice that EVERY car on the list is a TSI?


Actually, I did. I also noticed all the cars listing "2wd". I figured no one had submitted their 4wd times yet, so I did. If this was intended to be a "non Golf R TFSI" list, why even clarify 2wd or 4wd?

I'm not trying to rain on your parade though, so it doesn't bother me if Golf R times are not welcomed. I would suggest stating that in the title or original post.

Scott


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Blu--Pearl said:


> 1st time at the strips in over 2 years.
> Overall im happy with the results, car in stock trim, only removed spare tire. I even ran car with subbox and all and half tank of 93 oct.
> 
> also ran a [email protected] my highest trap, but the stupid printer stop working and i didnt get
> printout


Good 60 ft on the second pass. You gotta work on that r/t. At speed world I always launch on the third yellow.


----------



## scottisha (Mar 17, 2004)

recognized1 said:


> Good 60 ft on the second pass. You gotta work on that r/t. At speed world I always launch on the third yellow.


Reaction time does not count against his ET. Only really matters if he's racing someone heads up to the line.

How often do you guys go to OSW? I have not been since the repaved the track. 

Scott


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

scottisha said:


> Reaction time does not count against his ET. Only really matters if he's racing someone heads up to the line.
> 
> How often do you guys go to OSW? I have not been since the repaved the track.
> 
> Scott


Scott it's me, Aramis from Euro Alliance. I will definitely go when you get your R back but I have no plans until my next performance mods.

I know r/t doesn't matter for et but you might as well make all your numbers pretty


----------



## scottisha (Mar 17, 2004)

recognized1 said:


> Scott it's me, Aramis from Euro Alliance. I will definitely go when you get your R back but I have no plans until my next performance mods.
> 
> I know r/t doesn't matter for et but you might as well make all your numbers pretty


 LOL. OK. Wasn't sure if you were aware of the reaction time thing. And you're right.
Mine was never great, as I started the process for launching my car when the 2nd light came on, and usually leave the line 1/2 second after green. Only because I was more focused on getting a good launch and 60' time. 

Wish it wasn't so darn ho outside now. Hurts or drag strip times.


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

scottisha said:


> Wish it wasn't so darn ho outside now. Hurts or drag strip times.


I know it might until November before I hit the track again. Fixxfest anyone?


----------



## scottisha (Mar 17, 2004)

recognized1 said:


> I know it might until November before I hit the track again. Fixxfest anyone?


Did you go to the last one? Craziest thing; that whole week leading up to Fixxfest was cold/cool and then on Saturday it was sunny and in the 80's!! When we all got there, I was like "WTF!!l I wanted it to be cool so bad and it was hot. Then Sunday it was cool again. 

Scott


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

scottisha said:


> Did you go to the last one? Craziest thing; that whole week leading up to Fixxfest was cold/cool and then on Saturday it was sunny and in the 80's!! When we all got there, I was like "WTF!!l I wanted it to be cool so bad and it was hot. Then Sunday it was cool again.
> 
> Scott


Yeah, the funny thing was I ran my best time at the hottest point of the day. The track wasn't prepped that well.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

scottisha said:


> Reaction time does not count against his ET. Only really matters if he's racing someone heads up to the line.
> 
> How often do you guys go to OSW? I have not been since the repaved the track.
> 
> Scott


Hey scott, im good friends with jason aka "pops" with the blk hpa r32 u raced him at fexxfest. But yea man as soon as wheels get in for drag radials ill be at the track lots more over the summer. Im prob gonna go this wed if they are open. seeing i have to pass the track to get home. Ill try to get a few good runs in before to many people show up. But yea man would love to see more duds at the track. :thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Wish it wasn't so darn ho outside now. Hurts or drag strip times.[/QUOTE]



hahaha u should get a meth kit and try my mix, my car loves it! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BennyAUSGTi (May 8, 2013)

Hey Arin, you going to update this or only for the guys that run APR gear


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Blu--Pearl said:


> 1st time at the strips in over 2 years.
> Overall im happy with the results, car in stock trim, only removed spare tire. I even ran car with subbox and all and half tank of 93 oct.
> 
> also ran a [email protected] my highest trap, but the stupid printer stop working and i didnt get
> ...


Nice times man!!!!....i wish we had a track here so i could go get some new times


----------



## scottisha (Mar 17, 2004)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Hey scott, im good friends with jason aka "pops" with the blk hpa r32 u raced him at fexxfest. But yea man as soon as wheels get in for drag radials ill be at the track lots more over the summer. Im prob gonna go this wed if they are open. seeing i have to pass the track to get home. Ill try to get a few good runs in before to many people show up. But yea man would love to see more duds at the track. :thumbup:


Small world. Jason seemed like a pretty stand up guy at Fixxfest. His car is sick too. LOL. 
I've been trying to get together with him for a photo shoot and also some track time. Hope to see him out there soon.

I may be able to go this week. I need to run my Q5 before I get any software uploaded, so I can see before and after.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

scottisha said:


> Small world. Jason seemed like a pretty stand up guy at Fixxfest. His car is sick too. LOL.
> I've been trying to get together with him for a photo shoot and also some track time. Hope to see him out there soon.
> 
> I may be able to go this week. I need to run my Q5 before I get any software uploaded, so I can see before and after.



hahhaa small world for real. Jason aka "pops", man we been friends from my very 1st vdub. 95 vr6 jetta hahaha. Yea hes a super cool guy. But he has lil motivation to hit the track. But his car is a beast. Could be way way faster but like i said motivation, not there like back in the day lol. 

As for a photoshoot dude i also take pics, and always down to take pics. Im near the oviedo area if your ever down for some photos or videos. let me know man.


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

rsbiggart said:


> :banghead:Apr stage 1 and carbonio stage 1 intake.


You ran a 13.9 with APR 1&2 intake plus Stage 1 software? Seems pretty quick considering that crappy 60'.


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

oempls said:


> You ran a 13.9 with APR 1&2 intake plus Stage 1 software? Seems pretty quick considering that crappy 60'.


I did 14.1 with just stage 1 flash. 13.9 is very possible.










I am on the left.


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

You also have a MK5 which is lighter than the MK6 platform if I am not mistaken.


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

NEW2B said:


> 2009 GTI
> 2010/10/4 - [email protected] 101.87MPH - FWD- 6mt - GTI MK5 - K03 - APR stageII 93 oct.
> [email protected] 103.16MPH
> Island dragway great meadows NJ.
> ...


Not sure if I believe that. 13.9 with a passat tiptronic with only Apr stage 2. I have every possible bolt on and ran that with a ko4. Every performance bolt on available. Other mod I don't have because I don't want to ruin my crank/bearings is lightweight crank pulley


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

smokey24 said:


> Not sure if I believe that. 13.9 with a passat tiptronic with only Apr stage 2. I have every possible bolt on and ran that with a ko4. Every performance bolt on available. Other mod I don't have because I don't want to ruin my crank/bearings is lightweight crank pulley


I was with a guy last week with a stage 2 gti when I went to the track. ONLY mods were a tune/intake/downpipe and he ran a consistent [email protected] I ran [email protected] on K04.


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

No I believe that. The Guy prior said he had a passat and did that time. A gti 600lbs lighter or so with dsg or manual yes. But a lot heavier passat with a tiptronic Tranny AMD Apr stage 1 running 13.9 quarter mile?? No no way. A gti tho yes. When I raced my tiptronic is really a downfall. I've been in dsg and they shift nice. I'd say dsg vs tiptronic the dsg would run the 1/4mile 1/2second faster maybe 3/4's faster. And 5-600lbs lighter is another 1/2 second to. 6 seconds faster 1/4 mile time. Definately possible for gti. Passat NO WAY.


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

The main thing there is gti. A lot lighter and either 6speed manual or dsg.
I'm saying its no way possible for a stock passat with Apr stage 1 tune to run a 13.9. Gti are a lot lighter and have dsg or manual. He's claiming a 15.7 stock 1/4 mile passat w/ tiptronic Tranny ran a 13.9 1/4. Almost 2 full seconds fast in 1/4 mile with 30 more HP.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Let get back to the topic of racing 1/4 mile!

So happy to report my GIAC/Forgemotorsport powered GTI has made its way into the lower 13's on stock turbo and stock wheels and tires, this time i removed the rear seats along with spare tire. Car was ran the same way i had it on the dyno when i made 267whp. "meth+ 1 gallon gt260 100oct with a lil over 1/4 tank of 93oct" Happy to see track times and dyno match up to one another. Not bad for 86* weather and hot lapping a few runs. 


Pics:


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice man. Good job. Yah I wish I would of bought my girl a gti. But we have a little baby girl and the more room is a lot nicer so we don't have to sit close to the dash to get a baby seat and stuff in there.


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

Blu--Pearl said:


>


You seem to be getting that 60' time down pretty well. 2.09-2.1. :thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

oempls said:


> You seem to be getting that 60' time down pretty well. 2.09-2.1. :thumbup:



thanks guys yea i think i found my sweet spot for st tires. guess that will change when i put drag radials on  :thumbup:


----------



## beauy46 (Oct 23, 2008)

recognized1 said:


> I know it might until November before I hit the track again. Fixxfest anyone?


Thats what I'm waiting for!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

Blu--Pearl said:


> thanks guys yea i think i found my sweet spot for st tires. guess that will change when i put drag radials on  :thumbup:


I would imagine you will be able to launch higher. a 1.9 is a decent 60' for our FWD cars.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

smokey24 said:


> The main thing there is gti. A lot lighter and either 6speed manual or dsg.
> I'm saying its no way possible for a stock passat with Apr stage 1 tune to run a 13.9. Gti are a lot lighter and have dsg or manual. He's claiming a 15.7 stock 1/4 mile passat w/ tiptronic Tranny ran a 13.9 1/4. Almost 2 full seconds fast in 1/4 mile with 30 more HP.


Nobody cares what you believe dude. Let it go. So much debate over a 13+ ET.


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Good and **** off. Don't read it then.

Have a good day now


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

smokey24 said:


> Good and **** off. Don't read it then.
> 
> Have a good day now


Thanks you too. Nice and sunny and warm.


----------



## twistid (Mar 1, 2012)

steelcurtain said:


> Thanks you too. Nice and sunny and warm.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

twistid said:


> Good thing your keeping it on the track :thumbup: , also you came back to golfmk6 after your temper tantrum :wave:... don't get so mad bro, its just the interwebs!


Lol. I'm not mad. Never was.


----------



## twistid (Mar 1, 2012)

steelcurtain said:


> Lol. I'm not mad. Never was.


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

smokey24 said:


> Good and **** off. Don't read it then.
> 
> Have a good day now


Where do you run in Portland? PIR or Woodburn? I am headed up in June and wanna run a full 1/4 somewhere.


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

He seemed a little mad and bothered. Has to throw his 2 cents in everywhere.

Oempls I go to PIR. later night drags is pretty cool. Starts at 6pm and if u gothen there's not very many people and u can constantly run your car time after time. Its pretty cool. I ran my Dakota r/t at woodbirn years ago and took 1st place there. It was pretty sweet. Pm man before u head up or when your going and ill meet u at Pie. Its pretty cool. 
Smokey


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

I used to only run at Woodburn due to the better track surface when I was living up there. Took 3rd at Pacific Waterlands with 2 perfect lights and knocking out Techtonic Tunings drag rocco. Haven't been since. I was looking at PIRs schedule for June 16 - June 25th. Doesn't look like there is any full 1/4 nights...


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmm really. Weird. So Friday night they don't have late night drags? That's odd. Yah at woodburn I launched at a .525 or somewhere around there. Almost perfect launch. Might of been. 505 reaction time. Been a while but I was so close to perfect reaction time. I know when I was there there was some sort of cool prizes for hitting it perfect. Yah I like woodburn better too. But its like 35-40min drive or so. So I go to Pir. 10min drive when there's no traffic.


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

It is alot closer and easier. I will keep an eye on the schedule when it gets close. I just want to see what kind of baseline times I can get.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2012)

BennyAUSGTi said:


> Can I get myself on this list?
> 
> [email protected] @ WSID 03/03/13 - MK6 GTi - DSG - GIAC/CTS K04 w/ Hoosier DOT Radials



Nice time Ben! We'll see if you ever get added to the list


----------



## BennyAUSGTi (May 8, 2013)

Thanks Thomas. It's got lots more in it. That was on a weak 18psi. This has now been addressed.

Hey Arin, any chance you can update it for the non workshop, non APR cars that have posted up some times???

Appreciate it's an onerous task so I'm more than happy to take it over. 

Let me know.

Ben


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

[email protected] / 2.056 60' / MK6 GTI / 2.0TSI / APR K04 / 93oct / weight n\a / Hoosier 225/50/16 Radials / Joey (Turbo_Joe)


----------



## scottisha (Mar 17, 2004)

Turbo_Joe.........That's moving buddy!!! I bet you surprise a lot of street cars in your GTI....

Very nice!

Scott


----------



## BennyAUSGTi (May 8, 2013)

Arin, please update the thread. 

If you are too busy then I am more than willing to maintain it for you. 

Please update it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2012)

BennyAUSGTi said:


> Arin, please update the thread.
> 
> If you are too busy then I am more than willing to maintain it for you.
> 
> Please update it.


Ben,

Weren't you straight 98 RON for your 12.8 time? The list says you had water-methanol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ben,
> 
> Weren't you straight 98 RON for your 12.8 time? The list says you had water-methanol.


Just to clarify, no funny business. Here's what I was sent:



> BennyAUSGTi
> n00b
> Join Date
> May 7th, 2013
> ...


----------



## BennyAUSGTi (May 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ben,
> 
> Weren't you straight 98 RON for your 12.8 time? The list says you had water-methanol.


Yeah you're right. No WMI on mine yet. Arthur is chasing Clay for a price today. 

Maybe while we're at it we can stick this up as well... Still no WMI


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEKv8dxrbd8

GO GIAC


----------



## BennyAUSGTi (May 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Just to clarify, no funny business. Here's what I was sent:


Sorry mate. My fat fingers hit the 'H' key and not the 'N' key. They're close together.

Ma bad!


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Turbo_Joe said:


> [email protected] / 2.056 60' / MK6 GTI / 2.0TSI / APR K04 / 93oct / weight n\a / Hoosier 225/50/16 Radials / Joey (Turbo_Joe)


Can I get an update


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Let get back to the topic of racing 1/4 mile!
> 
> 05/15/2013 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - IHIKO3 - GIAC - 100oct+meth - Blu--Pearl
> 
> Pics:


can i also get an update!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Its like they dont kep up with the thread that they made, and if they do update its only for an Apr car :what:


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

AZ_CC said:


> Its like they dont kep up with the thread that they made, and if they do update its only for an Apr car :what:


from post #1005, I would like to be on the list, thanks! 

2013/3/8 - [email protected] - fwd - 6mt - gti mk6 - ko4 - Apr - 100 octane - jettaglis

best 1/8th mile track event time.

r/t .082
60' 2.046
330 5.509
1/8 8.317
mph 87.87


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Its like they dont kep up with the thread that they made, and if they do update its only for an Apr car :what:




kinda feeling that way  


Also any Orlando peps, ill be heading to the track for sunday funday, dubber come out man, getting tired of seeing V8 and Hondas


----------



## scottisha (Mar 17, 2004)

Blu--Pearl said:


> kinda feeling that way
> 
> 
> Also any Orlando peps, ill be heading to the track for sunday funday, dubber come out man, getting tired of seeing V8 and Hondas


I may come out there in my Q5 so I can see what it runs stock. Then I'll go back out there after getting APR's Stage 2, to see the difference. 

Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> Its like they dont kep up with the thread that they made, and if they do update its only for an Apr car :what:


With misleading information nonetheless. Their 3+ kit doesn't use a PT5858.


----------



## scottisha (Mar 17, 2004)

AZ_CC said:


> Its like they dont kep up with the thread that they made, and if they do update its only for an Apr car :what:



They'll update it. Last 2 weeks and this weekend is crazy busy because of the shows. 

Scott


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

scottisha said:


> They'll update it. Last 2 weeks and this weekend is crazy busy because of the shows.
> 
> Scott



nice, yea man bring that bad boy out. might get pops to bring the turbo r32 out. :thumbup:


----------



## BennyAUSGTi (May 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> With misleading information nonetheless. Their 3+ kit doesn't use a PT5858.


No, no it doesn't... 

Wonder if the OTS tune is good to go on C16...

But hey, let's just call it a 3+ kit...


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

new personal best...










6/1/13 - [email protected] - fwd - 6mt - gti mk6 - ko4 - Unitronic- 100 octane - jettaglis


----------



## BennyAUSGTi (May 8, 2013)

Nice time. Update might happen seeing as you're not GIAC...


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

BennyAUSGTi said:


> Nice time. Update might happen seeing as you're not GIAC...


Thanks...I just made a switch from apr, still on stock intercooler and cat back.


----------



## avihai-t (Sep 10, 2009)

now i understand why our time wasn't update:thumbdown:

*12.233sec*

























































2102 SEAT LEON FR DSG [211HP]
AWE KO4 KIT
GIAC KO4 FLASH
GIAC STAGE3 DSG FLASH
3" DP NO CAT
SIMOTA RACING CAI
S3 INTERCOOLER+TWINCOOLER
W/M INJECTION
18" USED NITTO NT01 
98octane+w/m injection 
No passenger seats/spare tire
this was the first time for the car and driver on the drag strip
out side temp more then 30c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enjiy8NU0yg


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Sammy's time got updated and he's GIAC. 
GIAC wouldn't add my time to their post on mk6 so what you trying to imply?


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

Theres also not a single Unitronic tune on the list either...:sly:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

jettaglis said:


> Theres also not a single Unitronic tune on the list either...:sly:


I' e been sub'd to this post since day 1 and I don't think any Uni times have been posted. But I hear what your saying. I could be wrong. I miss a lot of updates being too busy. 

F the vendor bs. Post up all of them. Only fair thing to do. I do know cert times haven't been posted due to the make shift strips from other countries. That's legit and by the
Rules of the OP.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry if I don't get to the list very quickly all the time. I do many different things, and we just are coming off of 3 straight shows in a row, so it's been pretty crazy around here! 



BennyAUSGTi said:


> Nice time. Update might happen seeing as you're not GIAC...


Strange Comment. I've updated the list with the information *PMed* to me. Benny's (GIAC Customer) the only one to PM me in several weeks if I'm not mistaken.

If I've missed a time, please PM me all of the information in the format shown in the first post. Don't skimp on information. I don't enjoy hunting it down.



[email protected] said:


> With misleading information nonetheless. Their 3+ kit doesn't use a PT5858.


I suppose you missed the "Turbo" section of the list. It's listed right at the top. I've included all information given to me.


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

steelcurtain said:


> F the vendor bs. Post up all of them. Only fair thing to do.


Amen. This is the largest compilation of 1/4 mile times and I don't care who's tune is what time, they are for the most part going to be close to each other. The driver, weight reduction, fuel and tires are the biggest difference on same turbo set-ups, like ko4 vs ko4. It's an informative thread and should stay that way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

There is no vendor bull **** from my end. I've added every time slip sent to me. I don't follow this thread every day so if information was missed, send it to me. Include all information. Put it in the format used above. Make it easy, and it will be up faster.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2012)

steelcurtain said:


> Sammy's time got updated and he's GIAC.
> GIAC wouldn't add my time to their post on mk6 so what you trying to imply?


You're time wasn't added because it is a Golf MK6 specific list.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You're time wasn't added because it is a *Golf* MK6 specific list.


lol










If patrick's old GLI time was accepted, maybe the new one should be too?

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you (or anyone) posts the slip and other required information, I'd be more than happy to update the list.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You're time wasn't added because it is a Golf MK6 specific list.


But with same motor seemed lame excuse IMO. But I respect your point of view and its your post and rules. It IS a different chassis. On the track, I've seen no difference. 

In the end, just didn't want it to be an APR vs GIAC or vice versa. I'm all about the competition. Just pushes you vendors harder and we all win.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2012)

steelcurtain said:


> But with same motor seemed lame excuse IMO. But I respect your point of view and its your post and rules. It IS a different chassis. On the track, I've seen no difference.
> 
> In the end, just didn't want it to be an APR vs GIAC or vice versa. I'm all about the competition. Just pushes you vendors harder and we all win.


I completely see where you're coming from. When I made the list I differentiated because that forum it's explicitly divided into MK5 and MK6 chassis.

If everyone wants I can add a subsection to that list for MK5 TSI vehicles.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BennyAUSGTi (May 8, 2013)

They're different engines though right? I don't see the point really. 

@Arin You have a PM mate


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2012)

BennyAUSGTi said:


> They're different engines though right? I don't see the point really.
> 
> @Arin You have a PM mate


Pretty much the same with the exception of the ECU encryption, making the tuning process somewhat different.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BennyAUSGTi (May 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Pretty much the same with the exception of the ECU encryption, making the tuning process somewhat different.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


Right. If it's the same engine then I guess they can go on the list. 

What do you reckon?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

It would become a duplicate thread as this one if you added mkv TSI to it. Just in different forum. I see value having only mk6 specific data.


----------



## BennyAUSGTi (May 8, 2013)

steelcurtain said:


> It would become a duplicate thread as this one if you added mkv TSI to it. Just in different forum. I see value having only mk6 specific data.


That makes sense to me. 

I'd also like to point out that I'm not #13 on the list and #4 on the K04 list. 

That makes me happy.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

BennyAUSGTi said:


> That makes sense to me.
> 
> I'd also like to point out that I'm not #13 on the list and #4 on the K04 list.
> 
> That makes me happy.


:thumbup:


----------



## ectuning-GR (Aug 24, 2010)

GOLF GTI MK5 FWD DSG 2.0TFSI K04 
UNITRONIC STAGE 2+ & DSG software 
K04-064 OEM 
S3 injectors oem 
100ron fuel (from gas station) 

12.201 @ 113miles


----------



## rsbiggart (Jun 23, 2007)

Update 2013 gli dsg apr stage 2 w apr dp and intake, whiteline insert and 100 octane. Also this was on stock tires. Car weighed 3145 w/out me. Temp was 70 on my best pass.


>


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Awesome time man....especially on stock tires thats really good....track prep must've been great:beer:


----------



## rsbiggart (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah I have a video of it too on my iPhone and all you can hear is wheel hop. I waited at the line for 3 seconds because I was racing a muscle car and its hard to hear what your car is doing so I decided to wait it out.


----------



## ectuning-GR (Aug 24, 2010)

Arin could you add it in your list?
I have send to you pm before 10 days



ectuning-GR said:


> GOLF GTI MK5 FWD DSG 2.0TFSI K04
> UNITRONIC STAGE 2+ & DSG software
> K04-064 OEM
> S3 injectors oem
> ...


----------



## ectuning-GR (Aug 24, 2010)

new record! Unitronic MK5 DSG K04 S3 injectors [email protected]


----------



## TSiUG (Jul 6, 2011)

ectuning-GR said:


> new record! Unitronic MK5 DSG K04 S3 injectors [email protected]


Great numbers however isnt this a FSI vehicle and not a TSI vehicle if it had s3 injectors installed?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Hit the track yesterday, happy with my results and my lil project check it out here :

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Modded-tsi-ko3-turbo!&p=82345974#post82345974


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Hit the track yesterday, happy with my results and my lil project check it out here :
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Modded-tsi-ko3-turbo!&p=82345974#post82345974



Nice time man. What do u have done to your car? Curious cause we just got a 2010 and traded in our 08 passat. I ran a 13.9 in it but faster trap speed. It was fully bolted with Apr ko4 (but crappy tiptronic Tranny) I had water Meth installed but wasn't tuned yet cause Apr left early the Friday when I went to the track. Only was running 92 octane and watermeth wasn't kicking in til 5000rpms so wasn't to full potential. Street tires I trapped a 103.77mph. I never got to take it back to the track after getting watermeth tuned properly and on 100octane. I think I let way to much air out of the tires also. Felt like it was really dragging down the track.

Nice time tho 

Hopefully in 2-3weeks will have the gti run with the Apr ko4 installed and s3 ic and most importantly the watermeth kit.  nice difference that stuff makes. Love it


----------



## ectuning-GR (Aug 24, 2010)

TSiUG said:


> Great numbers however isnt this a FSI vehicle and not a TSI vehicle if it had s3 injectors installed?


why? this has K04 and oem FSI S3 injectors


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

because you have the wrong motor entirely


----------



## ectuning-GR (Aug 24, 2010)

is the motor 2.0TFSI wrong ?
except if I dont know to read the title that said 2.0 TSI and TFSI Engine Forum


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

For simplicity sake this is for the 2008.5+ (NON golf-R) TSI motor, you have an FSI motor found in the 2005.5-2008 MKV. 

Here is the FSI techical section:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?739-2.0T-FSI-Engine-Forum


----------



## ectuning-GR (Aug 24, 2010)

ok sorry


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

Finally hit the 13s last week-end at Eurokracy










Only mod is Ecu flash: APR stage 1 93

Car is DSG.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

back to the topics! Im now i guess the 2nd on the list for fast ko3 times, will add i did port and polish my exhaust mani. it makes a deff.... for sure!! also trapped a 105 but im sure that due to my crap 2.1 60' cant find 2 of my slips  :thumbup:


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Blu--Pearl said:


> back to the topics! Im now i guess the 2nd on the list for fast ko3 times, will add i did port and polish my exhaust mani. it makes a deff.... for sure!! also trapped a 105 but im sure that due to my crap 2.1 60' cant find 2 of my slips  :thumbup:


Flirting with the 12s. Who will get there first, me or you? LOL


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

hahahaha me :thumbup: at this point hard to say. I think yur car is a freak to trap 105 on 93 oct. I cant wait to see what she will do with one of my ported mani's and some 100 oct. :thumbup:


----------



## Stealth-Tuned-Roc (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello.

Kindly add my car onto the list. Information and links to timeslip and video below.

Regards
Brandon

2011 VW Scirocco GT 2.0TSI 
DSG
Wheels: Front – Hoosier 245/40/17 Rear: 16" steelies
Front race seats – stock rear seats and full interior
Fuel: 95 octane with NF octane booster
Mods: Stealth GT3071 turbo upgrade, Stealth software, Stealth DSG oil cooler, Stealth DSG flash
Track: Tarlton International Raceway, Johannesburg, South Africa

Time: 11.7719 @ 193.375 km/h 

Time slip link: Entrant number E-32
http://www.vwgticlub.co.za/DW13.pdf

Video link: Youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coEFjIh-ySw


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Just an FYI, I was out of the office for two weeks for my honeymoon. I'll update all of this after waterfest. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Stealth-Tuned-Roc said:


> Hello.
> 
> Kindly add my car onto the list. Information and links to timeslip and video below.
> 
> ...


nice numbers. I'd love to see that on slicks!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

pattrick02 said:


> nice numbers. I'd love to see that on slicks!


No doubt. Congrats. Considering your tracks aren't usually as good as the US is even more impressive.


----------



## Stealth-Tuned-Roc (Mar 1, 2012)

steelcurtain said:


> No doubt. Congrats. Considering your tracks aren't usually as good as the US is even more impressive.


Thanks guys!

I'm confident there's another 0.5 left in the car. Ran without wmi and the 98-octane fuel I had planned on using. Can't wait for next time


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Stealth-Tuned-Roc said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I'm confident there's another 0.5 left in the car. Ran without wmi and the 98-octane fuel I had planned on using. Can't wait for next time


Do you know Kumarin from South Africa? Keep up the good work.


----------



## Wild VDUB (Mar 20, 2009)

steelcurtain said:


> Do you know Kumarin from South Africa? Keep up the good work.


AFAIK Kumarin built and tuned this car

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

So I think GIAC owes me DSG software stage 2 plz hahahahaha

Ok folks with the help of Forgemotorsport and GIAC I was able to set a new record with my turbo. Car deff has more in it and there were few things against me still.

1. Still fighting a small boost leak. I think its the oem DV. Forge DV goes on this week.
2. Keep forgetting to set front coils to full soft before running at track.
3. Didnt run oem 16' spare tire in the rears.
4. Oh and on my 1st pass going into 3rd gear my downpipe and exhaust came apart so i ran open 
DownPipe all night. I think this was hurting my times also.
5. Lightweight battery not installed yet.
6. Me "get skinny' Im 6.3 and about 236 pounds 

Only thing change from last runs was new race file from GIAC with a lil more timing added.

Car felt like it would have pulled a 107 maybe even a 108 before exhaust came apart


Anyways pics-vids :



Thanks to Scottisha for the vids!


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Congrats on breaking into the 12s on a ko3!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

recognized1 said:


> Congrats on breaking into the 12s on a ko3!


Thanks homie. Yur next. :thumbup:


----------



## Stealth-Tuned-Roc (Mar 1, 2012)

steelcurtain said:


> Do you know Kumarin from South Africa? Keep up the good work.


Hi

Yes - my Roc was built and tuned by the Stealth team of Kumarin, Riaz, and Kameshan. Lots of hours of hard work put into this build - so I'm happy it's yielding results for us.


----------



## Stealth-Tuned-Roc (Mar 1, 2012)

Blu--Pearl said:


> So I think GIAC owes me DSG software stage 2 plz hahahahaha
> 
> Ok folks with the help of Forgemotorsport and GIAC I was able to set a new record with my turbo. Car deff has more in it and there were few things against me still.
> 
> ...


Well done!
'Lightweight battery'? U guys are hardcore!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Stealth-Tuned-Roc said:


> Well done!
> 'Lightweight battery'? U guys are hardcore!



Yep hahahahaha so funny my oem battery took a crap yesterday so i finally installed my Deka xl-16. It weights 16.8 pounds and oem was 36.7 pounds wtf!! car feel so weird now. Hard to put finger on it but it did make a change for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

Blu--Pearl said:


> So I think GIAC owes me DSG software stage 2 plz hahahahaha
> 
> Ok folks with the help of Forgemotorsport and GIAC I was able to set a new record with my turbo. Car deff has more in it and there were few things against me still.
> 
> ...



Congrats G! I guess I am going to need to Stage 2 our other GTI here, so I can go back after my title! :thumbup:

These are especially fantastic times because it's in the 90s there, correct? I think it was in the mid 70s when I ran my times. I can't wait to see what you can do in cooler weather, with a decent D.A.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Austin.

Hey man thanks for all the help and support, GIAC has been the best tuners Ive had thus far. My lil project has been super fun so far and im loven it. Also must add im not done yet. Finally installed light weight battery 16.8 pounds. And also got 2 extra oem spare tires to run in the rear of car. That should help a lil  will post new this weekend if any, but i should. Oh and fixed exhaust not sure if that help or hurt my times. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Hey Austin.
> 
> Hey man thanks for all the help and support, GIAC has been the best tuners Ive had thus far. My lil project has been super fun so far and im loven it. Also must add im not done yet. Finally installed light weight battery 16.8 pounds. And also got 2 extra oem spare tires to run in the rear of car. That should help a lil  will post new this weekend if any, but i should. Oh and fixed exhaust not sure if that help or hurt my times. :thumbup:


Hey G, what battery did you end up going with? Trying to decide on what to get for myself. I don't want anything that's going to die on me if I don't start the car for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

pattrick02 said:


> Hey G, what battery did you end up going with? Trying to decide on what to get for myself. I don't want anything that's going to die on me if I don't start the car for 3 or 4 days.


Whats up bro. Yo give me a call or text, about to leave work soon so wont be on a computer tell tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Whats up bro. Yo give me a call or text, about to leave work soon so wont be on a computer tell tomorrow.


I'll shoot you a text or call when i free up. thanks homie!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Stealth-Tuned-Roc said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes - my Roc was built and tuned by the Stealth team of Kumarin, Riaz, and Kameshan. Lots of hours of hard work put into this build - so I'm happy it's yielding results for us.


Cool. Tell him Patrick says hello and shoot me an email on his R build. Tell him ingot one too!

Everyone else - there's a lot to be learned from the boys in South Africa!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Guess im the only one going to the track these days. Cmon guys!!!!

So im happy to say that i broke and set a new world record for mk6 stock frame turbo again! :thumbup:

Car ran strong last night even in 87* weather it was hot last night.

1st run didnt go so well, track was crazy sticky, so i bogged off line and missed shift points in 2nd and 3rd gear. 

2nd run launched a lil higher rpm and car ran good and strong. Super happy with cars output.

Only thing changed from last time at track was the install of light weight battery and regap on plugs!


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ive been too the track. But to be honest havnt posted anything yet due to the ambarressment of what my car ran with apr ko4 on it. You ran bar far superior to my times thus why I havnt posted my findings it was honestly discusting. Tho id have to say it was same temperatures as u but track was straight crap. Honestly looked and felt like they havnt cleaned it in 9months. There was well over 1/2 inch of rubber on it. No traction and felt like car was sliding down a slip n slide not much grabbing going on. Car only boosting 18psi max also which was low so I trapped 107.79mph and 2.4 60 @ a whppin 13.9et. 

Horrible 
I have brand new goodyear kdw2 G/force on the car. :-(
ran better in my 08 ko4 passat


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

smokey24 said:


> Ive been too the track. But to be honest havnt posted anything yet due to the ambarressment of what my car ran with apr ko4 on it. You ran bar far superior to my times thus why I havnt posted my findings it was honestly discusting. Tho id have to say it was same temperatures as u but track was straight crap. Honestly looked and felt like they havnt cleaned it in 9months. There was well over 1/2 inch of rubber on it. No traction and felt like car was sliding down a slip n slide not much grabbing going on. Car only boosting 18psi max also which was low so I trapped 107.79mph and 2.4 60 @ a whppin 13.9et.
> 
> Horrible
> I have brand new goodyear kdw2 G/force on the car. :-(
> ran better in my 08 ko4 passat




hahahaha thats pretty bad but i keep telling people if u gonna add power and want to run at track dont half a$$ things. 
U just gonna hurt the car. Get stickier tires, add motor mounts, buy race gas. make sure u can cool inatke temps" intercooler and or meth" and so and learn car, how to launch, when to shift and so on. And try to hit the track as much as u can. U will get better over time. 

When i started going to the track this year. I was running [email protected] mph the more i went to track the better i got. :thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Guess im the only one going to the track these days. Cmon guys!!!!
> 
> So im happy to say that i broke and set a new world record for mk6 stock frame turbo again! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Oh also want to add, I did run a before leaving the track friday night 



Big thanks to* Forgemotorsport* and *GIAC* these 2 companies have been super awesome helping my push the limits of the stock turbo. Im really happy with the results im getting and car is running very strong and still has a lil more run to go. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Congrats sir! I won't be happy until I see at least a 12.5




Blu--Pearl said:


> Oh also want to add, I did run a before leaving the track friday night
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to* Forgemotorsport* and *GIAC* these 2 companies have been super awesome helping my push the limits of the stock turbo. Im really happy with the results im getting and car is running very strong and still has a lil more run to go. :thumbup:


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Didnt half ass anything have mounts. Just havnt installed them. I have intercooler and a good set up. Tires are really sticky. Pick up a lotbof rocks and **** from the track. The track wqs ****ty. They didnt clean it and had so much rubber down the track it was horrible I havnt watermeth but just havent put it on yet and stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Ok. If you want help, blue pearl and others that have gone fast might be able to assist, just have to remember that it's a total system approach....



smokey24 said:


> Didnt half ass anything have mounts. Just havnt installed them. I have intercooler and a good set up. Tires are really sticky. Pick up a lotbof rocks and **** from the track. The track wqs ****ty. They didnt clean it and had so much rubber down the track it was horrible I havnt watermeth but just havent put it on yet and stuff.


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool. Yah wasnt really asking for help. Might down the road. Someone else made a comment saying knowone going to the track anymore and I was just saying I did but didnt want to talk about it thats all. I know car would be at least a 13 with traction but track was horrible honestly on the street it hooks uo pretty well for the most part im just gonna get some slicks and go back, not much u can do to etas without traction when I get some worthy times to talk about ill post back. Lol 
fastest 2 other people could run in my car was a 14.4 at 103, 104mph


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

smokey24 said:


> Didnt half ass anything have mounts. Just havnt installed them. I have intercooler and a good set up. Tires are really sticky. Pick up a lotbof rocks and **** from the track. The track wqs ****ty. They didnt clean it and had so much rubber down the track it was horrible I havnt watermeth but just havent put it on yet and stuff.




Sorry hope i didnt come off as an a$$, it was just a reminder for people that wanna track there cars to make sure the car is ready and setup for track. If u go out and dont have all the bases covered u gonna get poor results at 1st, and just like everything its a learn curve, the more u do it the better u will become. But yea man feel free to ask me anything. i love going to the track and go fast, always down to help others do the same. :thumbup:


----------



## Th[email protected] (May 16, 2012)

Since I've been getting a lot of PM's about updates, here are some results of our K04 revision testing. We are still playing with a few different boost profiles, this one being a bit more conservative than previous ones.

Considering the DA and the car running with passenger seat and spare/tools, we're liking the results thus far. Unfortunately for us Southern Californians, taking a 3-4 hour drive to make passes in a sauna is our only option :laugh:

We are definitely looking for much better trap speeds, but we'll see how better environmental conditions affects that. We are going to tweak this revision and head back to the track for some new times. Once we are satisfied with the safety and performance of the new file, it will be released as an update :thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

ohhhh this just made me smile. I cant wait to go ko4 and be faster than all the silly mustangs and vettes that come to my track. And also motivate more VW guys to come to track.
And for being in stock trim times look good. Also is this on cali crap gas?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2012)

Blu--Pearl said:


> ohhhh this just made me smile. I cant wait to go ko4 and be faster than all the silly mustangs and vettes that come to my track. And also motivate more VW guys to come to track.
> And for being in stock trim times look good. Also is this on cali crap gas?


These runs were on the race file. We beat on quite a few domestics


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

thank god the dsg trans is strong u guys launch so much harded than i do crazy 

Oh well GIAC FTW! Awesome times guys!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> These runs were on the race file. We beat on quite a few domestics


ohhh wow really, the stage 3 dsg file must work awesomely to pull those et with that trap. Car is moving! Cant wait to have dsg file :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Congrats sir! I won't be happy until I see at least a 12.5


Thanks homie. And thanks to everyone at the shop for the help and support and all the love. New GOAL = 12.5 on stock turbo. I cansss do it hahahahaha Ummmm also thinking might need dsg file soon at least a stage 2 :what::what:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

We'll sort you out with the file buddy. Give Sean a ring and he'll let you know the details:thumbup:



Blu--Pearl said:


> Thanks homie. And thanks to everyone at the shop for the help and support and all the love. New GOAL = 12.5 on stock turbo. I cansss do it hahahahaha Ummmm also thinking might need dsg file soon at least a stage 2 :what::what:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We'll sort you out with the file buddy. Give Sean a ring and he'll let you know the details:thumbup:


U guys are the best! :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Great stuff so far Pearl!!!!....i cant wait to go out to cali and run my POS....i really cant til u go k04 and see what u do since we have somewhat similar set ups....i might need u to port my k04 when i step up to one

Socal euro is only 45 days away


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Sorry hope i didnt come off as an a$$, it was just a reminder for people that wanna track there cars to make sure the car is ready and setup for track. If u go out and dont have all the bases covered u gonna get poor results at 1st, and just like everything its a learn curve, the more u do it the better u will become. But yea man feel free to ask me anything. i love going to the track and go fast, always down to help others do the same. :thumbup:


Hey thanks for apology man. Appreciate that. I probably took it wrong also so sordy for that. Just upsetting. I have dsg 3 flash also amd stuff. I think track wqs just real bad and everything. Underboosting a bit and no traction which in turn showd bad et I.think it will be a different story for sure with some drag radials. Homestly I tried launching at 3650rpms once and I just spun was waybworse than taking off regular I spun through 1st 2nd and 3rd gear it was horrible. Lol


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

Well.. i think i've almost found the limit of the GT3071R-WG..... 





 
 

Looks like i've sold the car too.. so it may be retiring from competition.. 

Specs; 

Built motor, GT3071R-WG, WMI, 6MT, M&H Slicks, GIAC Stage 3+ tune, Sunoco 260GT+.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

smokey24 said:


> Hey thanks for apology man. Appreciate that. I probably took it wrong also so sordy for that. Just upsetting. I have dsg 3 flash also amd stuff. I think track wqs just real bad and everything. Underboosting a bit and no traction which in turn showd bad et I.think it will be a different story for sure with some drag radials. Homestly I tried launching at 3650rpms once and I just spun was waybworse than taking off regular I spun through 1st 2nd and 3rd gear it was horrible. Lol


 :thumbup: no probs bro


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Guys, it's been a while since I've updated this. Can you all send me a list of the ones that need updating so I can do it all in one shot? 


Thanks!


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Guys, it's been a while since I've updated this. Can you all send me a list of the ones that need updating so I can do it all in one shot?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rip-Times.&p=67971352&viewfull=1#post67971352


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

SammyVR6 said:


> Well.. i think i've almost found the limit of the GT3071R-WG.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This one Arin. 

Plus Blu-pearl above


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

awww the love. thank bro :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Added several times.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the update, Arin :thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Well kids looks like project IHI-R is at its limits. Im sure i could do more things to make more power, 

"intercooler spray, put e85 in tank, dsg flash, take more weight out" 

but spent enough money and time maken the ko3 a bada$$ lil contender hahahaha Happy to see car is very consistent at whatever 60 foot i cut. Im sure if i had cut a 1.8 60 foot last night it would have gone 12.6. I will deff see these times in colder weather. But it felt really good beating a *Z06* and haven the crowd go nuts hahahaha had like 10 people ask me if i was ko4 on low boost or something, then when i say ko3 the look on their faces hahahaha i should have taken vid hahahaha 

Anyways pics:


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

^

Nice work man! I am sure the drier air this weekend helped a little. We gotta run that bad boy sometime after November to see what it does then.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

recognized1 said:


> ^
> 
> Nice work man! I am sure the drier air this weekend helped a little. We gotta run that bad boy sometime after November to see what it does then.


 
thanks bro. yea NOV temps ill deff see 12.6 maybe 12.5 for sure. and not sure bro it was still hot at the track. think lowest temps i saw was like 88* and that was during the night. 

over all im happy with my PHP stock turbo project. i honestly didnt think i was gonna get any lower than the 12.9. but i feel there still a lil to be had. ima relax on the track visits for a while until i get dsg software, *GIAC where u guys a*t :what:. Deff need to dyno soon, everyone nagging the crap out me to see dyno results over non PNP stock turbo. But just waiting to get DSG software. be im happy for now :thumbup:


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Blu--Pearl said:


> thanks bro. yea NOV temps ill deff see 12.6 maybe 12.5 for sure. and not sure bro it was still hot at the track. think lowest temps i saw was like 88* and that was during the night.
> 
> over all im happy with my PHP stock turbo project. i honestly didnt think i was gonna get any lower than the 12.9. but i feel there still a lil to be had. ima relax on the track visits for a while until i get dsg software, *GIAC where u guys a*t :what:. Deff need to dyno soon, everyone nagging the crap out me to see dyno results over non PNP stock turbo. But just waiting to get DSG software. be im happy for now :thumbup:


 Come out to PRS in Sanford on 8/25. Euro Alliance is having a dyno/BBQ day.


----------



## SammyVR6 (Nov 4, 2004)

Winning.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

recognized1 said:


> Come out to PRS in Sanford on 8/25. Euro Alliance is having a dyno/BBQ day.


 

nice ill deff come out, just remind me again when the dates gets near. i forgets all the time hahahaha


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

SammyVR6 said:


> Winning.


 

GIAC FOR THE WIN!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## scottisha (Mar 17, 2004)

Blu Pearl, 

a race between your GTI and my Q5 would be pretty much a dead heat. 

Scott


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

scottisha said:


> Blu Pearl,
> 
> a race between your GTI and my Q5 would be pretty much a dead heat.
> 
> Scott


 thanks man, yea car is strong the way i have it setup rite now. But Im gonna turn boost up to 20psi or so to see if it will handle the extra boost, airspeed and heat. But that why i did the port and polish  
My goal is to hit a 12.5 on this turbo  Ill soon be faster than the Q5 Hahahaha  :thumbup: 

Gianni


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Finally did it! 93 octane, and full weight minus the spare and my sub. Weighed 3055 pounds I'm assuming because it had over 3/4 tank of gas, as last time it only weighed 3005 pounds. Left lane. 

 

 



APR K04 
Raceland 3" DP 
Magnaflow 3" Catback 
K&N Typhoon Intake 
Carbonio Stage 2 Pipe 
HPA Core Interlock mount 
AWE Turbo Outlet Pipe 
BSH Throttle Body Pipe 
Godspeed Intercooler and Hoses 
034 Track Density Engine/Trans Mounts 
Southbend stage 3 disk and prototype pressure plate on OEM dual mass 
Hoosier 16" slicks on steelies.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

nick0188 said:


> Finally did it! 93 octane, and full weight minus the spare and my sub. Weighed 3055 pounds I'm assuming because it had over 3/4 tank of gas, as last time it only weighed 3005 pounds. Left lane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not stirring things up but isn't the apr ko4 kit even on 93 file poss to trap higher and have better ET than that. Figure it would be more like a 12.4 or 12.5 @ like 110-112. Are you sure the car is running correctly, like boost leaks or fuel tirms. Just feel like it should be faster even for full weight. But nice times and i love yur track stance looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## El Cabe (Mar 10, 2008)

Here in Argentina a customer with his Scirocco made 12.66.
The car has:
K04
APR 104oct file w/meth
Hand made Exhaust in 3´
Springs h&r
17 black slicks
Custom air filter

The grip is awfull and no vht on track
Car is with full weight


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Not stirring things up but isn't the apr ko4 kit even on 93 file poss to trap higher and have better ET than that. Figure it would be more like a 12.4 or 12.5 @ like 110-112. Are you sure the car is running correctly, like boost leaks or fuel tirms. Just feel like it should be faster even for full weight. But nice times and i love yur track stance looks good! :thumbup:


I've trapped 111 on 93 and 113 on 100 octane before, but neither were under 13 seconds. I finally got slicks and can hook up now and got into the 12's with a lower trap. I'm under the impression the car doesn't run right up top, but can't capture what I feel in logs so APR has nothing to edit. They say my logs look "better than most." Checked for boost leaks multiple times and there are none. I'm really just waiting on the updated file to see if it runs right afterward. To make myself feel better, I've went with a 500whp mk6 before that never made it under 13 seconds either so maybe the track has something to do with it. I'm going to run 100 octane next time without the rear seats and see what happens. Hopefully the updated file is out by then.

Thanks for the comments though :thumbup: Your car seems to be doing awesome!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

nick0188 said:


> I've trapped 111 on 93 and 113 on 100 octane before, but neither were under 13 seconds. I finally got slicks and can hook up now and got into the 12's with a lower trap. I'm under the impression the car doesn't run right up top, but can't capture what I feel in logs so APR has nothing to edit. They say my logs look "better than most." Checked for boost leaks multiple times and there are none. I'm really just waiting on the updated file to see if it runs right afterward. To make myself feel better, I've went with a 500whp mk6 before that never made it under 13 seconds either so maybe the track has something to do with it. I'm going to run 100 octane next time without the rear seats and see what happens. Hopefully the updated file is out by then.
> 
> Thanks for the comments though :thumbup: Your car seems to be doing awesome!



Might be the tune "older file" also im telling u bro. Mk6 tend to have alot of lil boost leaks. My car had like 5 really small boost leaks and most of the times the logs looks fine. Everytime i rechecked hose or clamps, stock DV is the worst one OMG! 
My car would go faster at track. Not trying to be an A-hole, Just want to help people go fast hahahahaha :thumbup:
But honestly a healthy apr ko4 car should trap 110-113 on pump gas even with full weight. Are u pulling any timing in low rpm's. Trust me i went over just about every boost leak that can be found on the mk6. 
Oh and if yur friend has 500hp and cant break 13's then he cant drive or he needs slicks :thumbup:


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Might be the tune "older file" also im telling u bro. Mk6 tend to have alot of lil boost leaks. My car had like 5 really small boost leaks and most of the times the logs looks fine. Everytime i rechecked hose or clamps, stock DV is the worst one OMG!
> My car would go faster at track. Not trying to be an A-hole, Just want to help people go fast hahahahaha :thumbup:
> But honestly a healthy apr ko4 car should trap 110-113 on pump gas even with full weight. Are u pulling any timing in low rpm's. Trust me i went over just about every boost leak that can be found on the mk6.
> Oh and if yur friend has 500hp and cant break 13's then he cant drive or he needs slicks :thumbup:


My file has been edited a few times, most recently just the end of last year. It used to randomly cut boost and the rail pressure would drop to nothing. They made a change and that has never happened again, but I still feel a surging feeling (going in and out of power) in higher gears at higher RPM's. I can't get vag-com to log fast enough to capture it so there is really nothing I can do but hope the V3 K04 file solves it. 

Just pressurized the entire system last night to 15psi and found no leaks. I fixed a ripped coupling a while ago from the turbo to the intake and that is still all good from when I previously replaced it. I've went as far as to take the piping off from the turbo to the intercooler including the clip connection all as one piece and pressurize it to make sure the o-ring wasn't leaking and that had no leaks either. 

I pull 1.5 degrees of timing on occasion, usually nothing more than that. Yea like I said, I trapped 111 on pump gas on full weight with a ****ty time. So I'm realy not sure what's going on. Still just hoping the new file fixes my issues.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

nick0188 said:


> My file has been edited a few times, most recently just the end of last year. It used to randomly cut boost and the rail pressure would drop to nothing. They made a change and that has never happened again, but I still feel a surging feeling (going in and out of power) in higher gears at higher RPM's. I can't get vag-com to log fast enough to capture it so there is really nothing I can do but hope the V3 K04 file solves it.
> 
> Just pressurized the entire system last night to 15psi and found no leaks. I fixed a ripped coupling a while ago from the turbo to the intake and that is still all good from when I previously replaced it. I've went as far as to take the piping off from the turbo to the intercooler including the clip connection all as one piece and pressurize it to make sure the o-ring wasn't leaking and that had no leaks either.
> 
> I pull 1.5 degrees of timing on occasion, usually nothing more than that. Yea like I said, I trapped 111 on pump gas on full weight with a ****ty time. So I'm really not sure what's going on. Still just hoping the new file fixes my issues.



damn so u really tired hahaha well hope v3 file fix it. :thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Figured i would share!

Well when yur a single dad and kid goes to bed, u end up with to much time on hand. Here's my new lil project hahahaha 

It might help who knows pics:


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

awesome thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

TurboGliMK4 said:


> awesome thread. :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

A little bit of porting I see. Lol. Honestly that will make a difference. 2mm bigger on the turbo discharge size. I bet that gets u a little up top. Good job. Send one my way mr free times. 
Lol

just ran my car on 100 octane for the 1st time the other day. Hmm not too shabby. Definitely a nice differemce there should of done that when I took it to the track the other week. Lol


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Figured i would share!
> 
> Well when yur a single dad and kid goes to bed, u end up with to much time on hand. Here's my new lil project hahahaha
> 
> It might help who knows pics:



When u putting that piece on your car? I was gonna do stuff like that before I put the ko4 on our new gti but I just ran out of time. Tipically thats what they do to the ko3 to make it a ko4 but its on the inside. Like 6mm bigger or something and if u opem up those inlets and Outlets on the turbo it will definately help. Probably little quicker spool time and more upper rpm airflow and power


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

smokey24 said:


> When u putting that piece on your car? I was gonna do stuff like that before I put the ko4 on our new gti but I just ran out of time. Tipically thats what they do to the ko3 to make it a ko4 but its on the inside. Like 6mm bigger or something and if u opem up those inlets and Outlets on the turbo it will definately help. Probably little quicker spool time and more upper rpm airflow and power



Thanks bro, yes the port and polish deff help alot on top end for sure and the spool is lots faster.
before i started i this project i took my car to the track a few times in 100oct mode and also spraying water/meth even thou i didnt have drag radials yets i was running [email protected] but never any faster.
Slap the ported manifold on with forge actuator "green 10psi spring" and now i hold the stock turbo record of [email protected] im pretty happy with my results seeing i spent alot of time in the garage beating the crap outta my tools and my hands lol.

But im also gonna say i just finished a ko4 manifold and comp housing for a customer of forgemotorsport and i think that turbo will see way better results, the ko4 manifold is a much better design and with the port and polish, air will move through the turbo much smoother and better speeds than the ko3. I cant wait to see what happens! :thumbup:


----------



## Stealth-Tuned-Roc (Mar 1, 2012)

Managed to improve my time with a new file from Stealth Tuned. Pretty sure I can get it lower with a little practice - as I'm now getting massive wheelspin, which even the Hoosiers can't quite tame.

18/08/2013 2:32:27 PM Right 4FT04, K04 BRANDON GOVENDER 11.572 200.53 2.000 NO

It's NOT A K04. It's the same DSG equipped GT3071 Scirocco as per my previous posts - just categorised as 'K04' because the class I raced in was '4FT K04 or other'. Trap speed is in km/h - so that's 124.6 mph.

Link to the timeslip:
http://www.kznmotorracing.co.za/results/mtuba180813.pdf

Will post a video clip when I get it.


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thats pretty cool. I really wish I would of spent a little time tinkering with my turbo before I installed it. Probably would gain a good 3-4mph in the 1/4mile. On a none turbo car theyprobably wouldnt make much of a difference but on turbo car thats a good little difference. For sure.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

yea for sure, I think going from 103 traps to 107 traps is pretty damn good in my book. And im sure to see 108 even just maybe a 109 trap come nov, dec for sure. Oh lets not forget im running green spring in the forge actuator, if i had the yellow one in i would be holding 13-15 psi to redline, that would make a big diff for sure. Might even see a 110 trap if i had that in during winter that is!


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

I dont know if that turbo could do 13 to 15 psi at redline. Possibly at the beginning of redline hold 12psi but once u get in redline and 1,000rpms past it I dont think it will hold it. I think its just too small. I need to get my wastegate adjusted on my ko4 but how it sits right now at rev limiter holds only 15psi. Once I stiffen it up some might hold a little more but I dont know. If it does thats sweet. I think if it were a 1.8t engine ud have no problems holding 15psi at redline but the extra displacement runs that turbo dry. 

Im gonna buy some enkies rpfo1 or whatever and some hoosiers here soon and run the car again and see what shes got. On 100octane plus watermeth. And the underboosting fixed and if it doesnt run faster than yours im gonna punch your car. Lol. Not u cause your doing some good work. Wouldnt want to hurt your working hands. Lol j/j. But im hoping friday to go to the track again and see what it runs this time. Hopefully the track is cleaner than last time I went cause it was horrible. Wont have slicks yet but id be happy with a 13 flat or close to it without slicks.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Na man with forge actuator with green spring Im seeing about 10-11 psi at 7000rpm before when i had the boost leak and oem turbo it was dropping to 9psi with at 7000rpm. And the ko4 if pushed can deff hold more than 15psi at redline.

HAHAHAHA plz dont hurt my hands hahahaha double check everything, all leaks, check around the intake manifold really good. if u have stock dv trash it. and drag radials will help for run. And u better run faster than me, time to get more people pushing these VW'S MAN


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol. Pretty sure no leaks butbim gonna check soon and still have to turn the boost up and stuff.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

smokey24 said:


> Lol. Pretty sure no leaks butbim gonna check soon and still have to turn the boost up and stuff.


:thumbup:


----------



## El Cabe (Mar 10, 2008)

The Scirocco lowered the time on k04+Meth
12.50 
Here a video with incar too
http://youtu.be/Ii9kBF6cHUE


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

El Cabe said:


> The Scirocco lowered the time on k04+Meth
> 12.50
> Here a video with incar too
> http://youtu.be/Ii9kBF6cHUE


:thumbup:


well headed to track tonight hope to hit a 12.6 on stock turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Blu--Pearl said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> well headed to track tonight hope to hit a 12.6 on stock turbo.


Cool! We might take the tts out if we can get it back together... then again it's hot, y no me gusta el hot


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Cool! We might take the tts out if we can get it back together... then again it's hot, y no me gusta el hot



no no no theres no might, get yur butts out there man. It will cool down a lil seeing its gonna rain in orlando and most of the west side today but the track area should be free of the rain. plus rain will start around 2pm and be done by 5 or so. Anyways u guys better show up.


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Blu--Pearl said:


> no no no theres no might, get yur butts out there man. It will cool down a lil seeing its gonna rain in orlando and most of the west side today but the track area should be free of the rain. plus rain will start around 2pm and be done by 5 or so. Anyways u guys better show up.
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


 If I see 30 psi and it pulls clean...then we'll probably go  Looking for 10's and a booting from the track ideally.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> If I see 30 psi and it pulls clean...then we'll probably go  Looking for 10's and a booting from the track ideally.


 Went 10.9 with major dsg issues first pass. !0.50's or better should be doable though.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Went 10.9 with major dsg issues first pass. !0.50's or better should be doable though.



Hell to the yeahh!!!

Here's a lil forgemotorsport action this weekend.


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow. Jerks. Lol nice nice. Very nice. I want that ttrs. Why the fųck did I buy a 2wd gti lol

Good job guys very nice. I went to the track 8 days ago and there was a gtr there. Oh man. That thing was OH MAN!!!!! ran 8.7 or something and 163mph. Was like wow wtfing oh my gosh. the guy said he just put a new tranny in last month 35,000$ thats over 1 1/2 times what I just paid for my car. Lol 

Good job forge and great job GIAC!!!! DOUBLE THUMBSUP!!!!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

smokey24 said:


> Wow. Jerks. Lol nice nice. Very nice. I want that ttrs. Why the fųck did I buy a 2wd gti lol
> 
> Good job guys very nice. I went to the track 8 days ago and there was a gtr there. Oh man. That thing was OH MAN!!!!! ran 8.7 or something and 163mph. Was like wow wtfing oh my gosh. the guy said he just put a new tranny in last month 35,000$ thats over 1 1/2 times what I just paid for my car. Lol
> 
> Good job forge and great job GIAC!!!! DOUBLE THUMBSUP!!!!



Dude tell me about it. from the 1st time I drove the TTS I was super happy with it and always wanted to get one. And i've watch forge build it up to this point and its always been a strong car. But now we are talking GTR killer territory. The Forge TTS is a monster now! and to think theres lots more to be had outta it when they fix the clutch packs NICE!!!! :thumbup:

Im super happy with Forge and GIAC results!!!! and Support!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## firestartergli (Feb 14, 2004)

I have a time slip for my shop 2007 Fahrenheit gti DSG.
First run out 13.155 @ 109.34 mph
CTS k04 kit, CTS intercooler, CTS Throttle pipe, CTS Intake, CTS turboback, APR RFD, APR HPFP, APR Software in 93 oct mode. 
yokohoma advan neova 235/40r17 r compounds, stripped from drivers seats back. 


I will post the video's later. 
13.1 with launch assist
13.4 without.


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

^ This list is for tsi engines


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Really. Title says tsi and tfsi thread. and say 1/4 mile times.


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

You have a fsi, tsi is found in 2008.5 and up with timing chain, the tfsi is the Audi equivalent.


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh ok cool. I just thought tfsi was fsi. Good to know. LoL I have a 2010 gti tho. Was just sticking up for the runner. Didnt know audi was tfsi. I forgot.


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

DAMMIT BLU PEARL!!!!!!!! 
12.9 at 110.52 mph. 2.23 60ft 
best 60ft I had was like 2.15 ot something like that but ran 108mph and a 13.05

not exactly what I was hoping for but still good since im still underboosting a bit. Like 4 psi. And I still couldnt get traction. A lot better but track is crap. Peeled out through 1st and 2nd. I did grab a few times in 2nd but track was just bad. I thinkbim gonna start going to the other track.


----------



## gti_aaron (Dec 20, 2007)

*HPA Stage1 GTI MK6... with timeslip and video.*

2013/09/14 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - K03 - HPA- 94 AKI - gti_aaron - Time Slip & Video

















Mod list: 
Carbonio intake box, HPA downpipe w/cat, HPA Stage1 ECU, Full interior, 1/4 tank gas, Spare tire and some luggages, Stock detriot wheels, Stock motor mount, Hankook v12evo 225/40/18 36psi, 1500rpm Launch

Location info:
Vancouver Mission Raceway, BC, CANADA / temp 77'F (25'C), humidity 65% 

So, I was having troubles with launch control, actually it's been on/off since the car was new especially on the drag strip. LoL
The car launched only at 1500rpm for the whole day with some delay at the launch.
but I don't think the 3000rpm LC feature would be so helpful with the current low profile low grip tires.

Even with 1500rpm launch, the car hopped/tires scream'd at the 1st gear acceleration later that day(due to cooler surface). 60' time from the run in the video was 2.313 sec. 

Here is another compareble video from the same day, with some overlayed data, especially rpm at the launch.






with 34psi tire pressure, 1500rpm launch, you can still hear wheel hops and tire screaming, ended up with 14.7sec while the 05' STi was doing 14.19.  
Definetly need to refine my launch.... but I doubt I will do it again in this year since the car belongs to my wife. Not my toy...


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

U want to take off right as the last yellow light appears or just before it appears with the dsg delay on the launch control. I just race last driday and was pulling a .100, .045, .050, .083 reaction times.


----------



## gti_aaron (Dec 20, 2007)

smokey24 said:


> U want to take off right as the last yellow light appears or just before it appears with the dsg delay on the launch control. I just race last driday and was pulling a .100, .045, .050, .083 reaction times.


Thank you for the tip and you got amazing RTs there!

after having 3 nights of drag with my wife's car, I really feel that DSG can be harder to launch and to be consistent. Especially with this much of torque on your front wheels.... 
3000 rpm launch+throttle modulating OR 1500rpm launch+WOT from the stop -> 2.3sec 60' anyways!! 

I used to getting so consistent ETs and way better RTs 10 years ago with my honda w/manual tranny. haha...


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yah hondas dont have the torque these cars do. And not at 2000rpms. Thats insane. Yah dsg is a bit tricky cause u cant feather out the clutch like a manual. dsg it just engages hard. 

Yah last time I was at the track I red lighted 1 time amd kind of figured when to let go of the brake. I think u would of had that subaru or really close if u launched it before or right at last yellow. Cause the subaru took off at green and u were 1 second behind him. 


All in good time tho buddy. Practice and fine tuning. Instead of launching at 3500 rpms im gonna try 3000 amd see how it goes. If I still light em up I will go 2500 and hopefully pull a 1.9 60ft.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

smokey24 said:


> DAMMIT BLU PEARL!!!!!!!!
> 12.9 at 110.52 mph. 2.23 60ft
> best 60ft I had was like 2.15 ot something like that but ran 108mph and a 13.05
> 
> not exactly what I was hoping for but still good since im still underboosting a bit. Like 4 psi. And I still couldnt get traction. A lot better but track is crap. Peeled out through 1st and 2nd. I did grab a few times in 2nd but track was just bad. I thinkbim gonna start going to the other track.



Yea bro try another track, and launch a lil lower, but just keep at it and u will get there. And make sure is 100% fine, no boost leak, bad plugs and so and u will see faster times. keep it up. and if u run faster at other track then u know where the problem was lol


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

gti_aaron said:


> Thank you for the tip and you got amazing RTs there!
> 
> after having 3 nights of drag with my wife's car, I really feel that DSG can be harder to launch and to be consistent. Especially with this much of torque on your front wheels....
> 3000 rpm launch+throttle modulating OR 1500rpm launch+WOT from the stop -> 2.3sec 60' anyways!!
> ...



That yur problem u guys launch to hard with dsg. If my launch my car even on drag radials on the stock launch control rev's i will just sping 1 gear. What i do is hard on brake and then hold gas peddle tell rev's are just over 2000rpm and when last yellow light shows up let go of brake and as soon as car starts moving foward hard on gas peddle WOT! And cut 1.8-2.0 mostly 1.9 every time.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

man pretty dead in here, i guess i need to hit up the track again to get you folks motivated lol :thumbup: cmon peeps post them let see what everyone is doing at the tracks :thumbup:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

The dragstrip in STL closed 3 years ago, and reopened a month before I moved to Kansas City.
The dragstrip in Kansas City closed 2 months after I moved here


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Blu--Pearl said:


> man pretty dead in here, i guess i need to hit up the track again to get you folks motivated lol :thumbup: cmon peeps post them let see what everyone is doing at the tracks :thumbup:


I will hit the track in 2-3 weeks. I have plans these next two Fridays & Saturdays but after that I am open. We still need to get together to run those logs.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

recognized1 said:


> I will hit the track in 2-3 weeks. I have plans these next two Fridays & Saturdays but after that I am open. We still need to get together to run those logs.



nice well when ever yur ready, u gats my number so just give me a call.


----------



## scottisha (Mar 17, 2004)

Blu--Pearl said:


> nice well when ever yur ready, u gats my number so just give me a call.


Blu Pearl....Time to update your fastest time. 

Had a great time at the track last night. Always fun hanging out with you. Even more fun having close races with you. !!! I'll get the Golf out there in a couple weeks. 






Scott


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

scottisha said:


> Blu Pearl....Time to update your fastest time.
> 
> Had a great time at the track last night. Always fun hanging out with you. Even more fun having close races with you. !!! I'll get the Golf out there in a couple weeks.
> 
> ...



Thanks bro it was deff an awesome race. and lots of fun, cant wait tell it colder :thumbup: q5 is deff moving!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Well folks the results are in and im happy to say my Forgemotorsport/GIAC powered GTI has broken and set a new record for fastest on stock turbo in America.

Friday night was awesome, 1st cold snap for orlando fl. for the year. Only bad part was only got 3 run seeing everyone came out that night. Temp were in the low 70's, if i remember 74*. Ran my car against my buddies APR stage 2 Audi Q5, awesome car and very fast for being a heavy SUV. All in all very happy with results and had lots of fun. Also my other buddy came out with the Forgemotorsport built GTR and finally made it in the 10's on pump gas. This was his 2nd time at the track in almost 2 years. :thumbup:
Forgemotorsport and GIAC for the win! :laugh::thumbup::beer:

GTI MOD LIST
GIAC stage2 tune
GIAC stage3 DSG software
Forgemotorsport TTS inatke
Forgemotorsport twin intercooler
Forgemotorsport DV
Forgemotorsport Actuator "green 10psi spring"
Project ihi-R port and polish manifold "done by me"
AWE discharge pipe
BSH TB pipe
Devilsown Methkit stage 2
3" downpipe, "3 catback magnaflow

GTR MOD LIST
Forgemotorsport custom cobb e-tune 93 oct software
Forgemotorsport large core intercooler
Forgemotorsport twin 3" intakes
Forgemotorsport dual BOV
XS powers 3" turboback system "no cats"

Audi Q5
APR stage 2+
Custom catback
Roc-euro intake "i think"

Slips
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10252660234/" title="IMG_6319 by gianni_woods, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3722/10252660234_7b99b81331_b.jpg" width="994" height="768" alt="IMG_6319"></a>

Video


----------



## scottisha (Mar 17, 2004)

Blu Pearl,

Had a great time running against you. I posted up the video and your time in the Euro Alliance Facebook page and most people couldn't believe how quick you are running. 

I think I ran once more after you left. Against a 4.6L Mustang spraying NOS, as per the video. I left my trans in normal "Drive" instead of "manual" and you can see how much slower the Q5 ran in that setting. 

Look forward to getting out there again in a couple weeks, with the Golf R. Then we'll head out to Fixxfest so I can get my a$$ handed to me by that damn Forge Motorsports TTS... 

Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Awesome runs guys! Can't wait for fixxfest.


----------



## scottisha (Mar 17, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome runs guys! Can't wait for fixxfest.


Great, I imagine you're bring that crazy TT-S with you, to make everyone else look slow. Including those with bigger turbos, like me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

We will be bringing it and I am hoping for low 10's in the low 130's. But all that depends on us getting some new clutches installed in time. Either way it'll be there though, we could still probably run low 11's if we turned the boost down to avoid clutch slip. You're welcome to park with us Scott, we should have plenty of room and shade 



scottisha said:


> Great, I imagine you're bring that crazy TT-S with you, to make everyone else look slow. Including those with bigger turbos, like me.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome runs guys! Can't wait for fixxfest.


Thanks Angel u guys have been a major help and supporter of my goal and it keeps getting better. 
With u guys help I've been able to push the car to newer limits and I love it 
But yea man cant wait to see what she will do come fixfest. U know u gatta drive it at least 1 or maybe 2 times lol :thumbup:


----------



## scottisha (Mar 17, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We will be bringing it and I am hoping for low 10's in the low 130's. But all that depends on us getting some new clutches installed in time. Either way it'll be there though, we could still probably run low 11's if we turned the boost down to avoid clutch slip. You're welcome to park with us Scott, we should have plenty of room and shade


Looking forward to seeing it run.. Hopefully Jason and/or Gianni will get some good video of it. 

If it's as hot as it was last year (only hot day that entire week) I may have to take you up on that "shade" offer. Thank you!

Scott


----------



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

Angel.. don't let him drive... he's never driven a fast car. 

signed AKA - Jason - Pops -


----------



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Thanks Angel u guys have been a major help and supporter of my goal and it keeps getting better.
> With u guys help I've been able to push the car to newer limits and I love it
> But yea man cant wait to see what she will do come fixfest. U know u gatta drive it at least 1 or maybe 2 times lol :thumbup:



Angel.. don't let him drive... he's never driven a fast car. 

signed AKA - Jason - Pops -


----------



## VWPOPS (May 9, 2010)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Thanks Angel u guys have been a major help and supporter of my goal and it keeps getting better.
> With u guys help I've been able to push the car to newer limits and I love it
> But yea man cant wait to see what she will do come fixfest. U know u gatta drive it at least 1 or maybe 2 times lol :thumbup:


Angel.. don't let him drive... he's never driven a fast car. 

signed AKA - Jason - Pops -


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Blu--Pearl and I hit the track last night. I was able to score a new best time : 13.23 @ 107.76 MPH #28










The middle one was me #28 vs. Blu--Pearl #0355. We had another run together but the computer went down and it did not record our times . I still think that might have been a better run for both of us.

Breakdown:
APR Stage 2 100 Octane Tune
DSG
Full interior minus spare tire
A little over a quarter of a tank of gas
OEM Dunlop tires
APR Carbonio Stage 1 CAI
APR Intercooler 
Koni Coilovers 
Godspeed Downpipe
Neuspeed Turbo Discharge Pipe
Neuspeed Air Charge Pipe
BFI Stage 1 Torque Engine Mount Insert


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

recognized1 said:


> Blu--Pearl and I hit the track last night. I was able to score a new best time : 13.23 @ 107.76 MPH #28
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yea bro, It was an awesome time man. good to finally get u out to the track. And on the 3nd cold snap for the year. Car ran good and strong.
And I must add you are the luckiest man ever. U my friend have a factory freak, trapping 107 with fewer mods than me is unheard of. Im sure if u cut a better 60' it will come down a bit, but over all u have a very fast car bro, u have a very good chance of taken my record if you got a ported manifold on there and some drag radials. good job bro. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

where everyone at. hit the track people


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm hopefully getting to the track this Sunday. Will be happy in the mid 12's.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

nice! do it son. im going to miami this weekend to hit the track. :thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

nice! do it son. im going to miami this weekend to hit the track. :thumbup:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Blu--Pearl said:


> where everyone at. hit the track people


The dragstrip I used to go to when I lived in STL closed for 2 years, then reopened in June 2012, I then moved to Kansas City in July. In September 2012 the local dragstrip in KC closed


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> The dragstrip I used to go to when I lived in STL closed for 2 years, then reopened in June 2012, I then moved to Kansas City in July. In September 2012 the local dragstrip in KC closed


damn that sucks bro. :banghead:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea i havent been able to get to a track since i was bone stock....ive been dying to see what it can do now....hopefully our track opens back up from renovation before the cool air leaves


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

Change of plans this weekend for me, so not going to the track.
Hopefully I make it out one last time this year.


----------



## ivory lovin (Nov 9, 2013)

First time at the track with the gti, and first time launching a fwd car.....not to shabby for stock I guess
[email protected]


----------



## K03mk6 (Nov 23, 2013)

[email protected] 2011 gti dsg stock 40degreeF 11-23-2013 Cecil
Took my gti to the track for a baseline the other night and was suprized by the results. Bone stock 2011 dsg gti im car 204 left lane.








First post been watchin this site and thread for a while happy to finally join.


----------



## Devilsy2k (May 6, 2013)

13.9, is that a fastest stock GTI in the world?


----------



## K03mk6 (Nov 23, 2013)

Suprized me aswell. Guess all the stars were lining up. I was able to use lc at 3k without wheelspin. Awsome groove made by cars in front.


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

K03mk6 said:


> Suprized me aswell. Guess all the stars were lining up. I was able to use lc at 3k without wheelspin. Awsome groove made by cars in front.


Nice, that time is a testament to the DSG shifting as well. Manual just can't shift as fast.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

K03mk6 said:


> Suprized me aswell. Guess all the stars were lining up. I was able to use lc at 3k without wheelspin. Awsome groove made by cars in front.


How in the hell did you manage to launch at 3k with ZERO wheelspin?


----------



## K03mk6 (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm not sure of your track experience so i do not mean any disrespect with this response. There were a lot of people running slicks that day making the area from the pit (water area) to the starting line coated with two stripes of their tires rubber. By lining my car up on those strips after first avoiding the pit i was able to use my lc to pick up some of there rubber on the way to the line (almost shot me past the light it was so grippy). Since my tires were coated with little bits of their tire when launching their tire acted as compound between my tires and the ground to increase the friction coeficent. Now this effect combine with a similar effect when leaving the start due to overpowerd cars spinning a little when leaving the line. All of that combined with the cpu controling the torque at lower rpms made it so i could leave the line with no more than an initial chirp from the clutch engagement.

It was pretty crazy though. Im used to using the lc on the street where you have a traction lag till it grips and gose but this was like a switch.


----------



## mjptuning (Sep 25, 2007)

Guy Harding

APR Stage 3+ GT3071 Golf 6 GTi

[email protected]


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

^ nice


----------



## Swagger76 (Sep 30, 2011)

mjptuning said:


> Guy Harding
> 
> APR Stage 3+ GT3071 Golf 6 GTi
> 
> [email protected]


That's redonkulus!!! Very impressive!!! Throw that at all the FWD haters!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

Threads been a little quiet lately - time for some fresh news - surely something has been going on around the world :thumbup:


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

Guy @ HP - APR Oz said:


> Threads been a little quiet lately - time for some fresh news - surely something has been going on around the world :thumbup:


It's winter here in North America so only the far south tracks are open


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

jettaglis said:


> It's winter here in North America so only the far south tracks are open


x2 its 30* outside right now and my local track doesn't open back up until march


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

jettaglis said:


> It's winter here in North America so only the far south tracks are open





Turbo_Joe said:


> x2 its 30* outside right now and my local track doesn't open back up until march


Bummer & here we are sweating it out in 30+ C temps (95 F) - oh well, at least our tracks are open - not the best for outright turbo power, but we try our best.

Our little GTI on Wednesday night became the *WORLDS FASTEST*, laying down a 10.992 second 1/4 mile at over 133mph - fastest ever MPH by over 4mph.

Vehicle specs: 

Off the shelf APR Stage 3+ kit, including APR Intercooler, APR OPS system, APR HPFP, APR RSC Exhaust.
Stock engine with APR pistons & APR Rods

SSP Clutch packs in the DSG
Harding Performance DSG Software

Modifications for the drags from its street legal trim:

Removal of the passenger seats & spare tyre
Fitting drag slicks (15")
Removal of catback exhaust

The fuel ran was Sunoco GT260+, and unleaded "race" fuel that is compatible with street cars & catalytic converters.

There is no boost controllers, there is no water or methanol injection.

The vehicle runs stock VW boost control & sensors, the vehicle also runs the stock diverter valve and is a daily driven car.

This car (in street trim) is completely legal & modification certified. 


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow very impressive time, congrats :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

This is nothing short of impressive Guy! Awesome work again!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Very impressive Guy! Well done!


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Wow! Congrats Guy.


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks gent's & especially Pattrick - it's a lot harder than it looks to get it hooked up!


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Guy, what size tire(and psi) are you using, and what rpm are you leaving the line?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

So I went to the track 2 fridays ago and forgot to post up. But wasn't able to beat my record, kinda pissed cuz it was the coldest night at the track we had in orlando. Temp were about 63* or lower cant remember.
for some reason car wouldnt run faster than a 12.8 

pics:


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Guy, what size tire(and psi) are you using, and what rpm are you leaving the line?


Hey Tom,

Hope all is going well - we are running the M&H slicks : 10.0/26.0-15 on 8" widened steel caddy rims - we tried 8psi but had a tyre come off the rim and almost ended in tragedy. 12 PSI hot felt the best!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok so Ive been thinking about changing up drag tire and wheel setup. 
Rite now with ko3 i finish up the 1/4 mile in 5th gear. And did some talking with angel @ forgemotorsport and he thinks I should drop to a 16" wheel and run a 225/50/16 tire for taller tire which should allow me to finish the 1/4 mile in 4th gear.

Im most likely getting a big break kit also 330 size, so im gonna stick with 17" wheel, but a buddy of mines can hook me up with a new set of nitto nt555r drag radials 245/45/17 which guessing is taller and more meat than my hoosier 225/45/17.

So I love my hoosier and they have done well, cutting a few 1.8 60 foots and mostly 1.9 60'
Now has anyone tried the nitto drags before. Will they suck, are they as good as hoosier and what do u guys think about running 245/45/17 on a mk6 gti

Any and all will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Ok so Ive been thinking about changing up drag tire and wheel setup.
> Rite now with ko3 i finish up the 1/4 mile in 5th gear.


I don't have a ton of experience racing a mk6 but that doesn't make sense. What tire size are you running now? What mph are you trapping? What RPM are you shifting at?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I don't have a ton of experience racing a mk6 but that doesn't make sense. What tire size are you running now? What mph are you trapping? What RPM are you shifting at?



Rite now I run the 225/45/17 hoosier and love them. Cut 1.8" and mostly 1.9"

Would like to be in the 1.7" to low 1.8" more.

My car is a modded ko3 "port and polish" holding the record @ [email protected]
DSG GIAC stage3. I shift around 6000-6200 rpm any more and my trap speed goes down 

Or do u guys think I should just get a new set of tires.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Rite now I run the 225/45/17 hoosier and love them. Cut 1.8" and mostly 1.9"
> 
> Would like to be in the 1.7" to low 1.8" more.
> 
> ...


Im not sure what the ratio is for gearing in the dsg but there are guys with way more power and mph going through in 4th. Your rpm isn't that far off. How far before the line are you shifting into 5th? Can you cross the line in 4th or will you hit the limiter?

I was running 16" wheels with a 225/50 if I remember correctly but still spun. How are you guys cutting good 60's on 17's?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Im not sure what the ratio is for gearing in the dsg but there are guys with way more power and mph going through in 4th. Your rpm isn't that far off. How far before the line are you shifting into 5th? Can you cross the line in 4th or will you hit the limiter?
> 
> I was running 16" wheels with a 225/50 if I remember correctly but still spun. How are you guys cutting good 60's on 17's?



on my ko3 I can pass the traps in 4th gear but power dies and trap drops to low 106.
Im hopen and guessing with my modded ko4 projext I will make enough power on the top end that i can stay in 4th and still have a nice et and trap speed. :thumbup:

on my 17" hoosier ever so often i cut a 1.8' but most 1.9' and 2.0 if I leave to soft or no wheel hop


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Nittos are junk compared to Hoosiers. Don't waste your time.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> Nittos are junk compared to Hoosiers. Don't waste your time.


cool had a feeling. thanks bro :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

New K04 record! :thumbup::thumbup:

Best time: [email protected]
Best Trap: 118.90 mph








Details:

Car: 2012 VW GTI DSG MK6
Fuel: Sunoco 260 GTX 104 octane fuel
Driver: 6’2” 230 lbs.

Mods:

GIAC Extreme TSI software for 2.0T TSI Engine software – Race mode
GIAC Stage 3 DSG software
AWE Tuning K04 kit
AWE Tuning CC|B Intake
BCS Automotive 3” turbo back exhaust with high flow cat
AWE PCV hose, diverter valve + BCS performance boost gauge
Snow Performance Stage 3 methanol injection kit – 50/50 blend, 375 mL nozzle, progressive spray
Enkei RPF1 17”x8” with Hoosier Street Drag Radials 245/45/18
Wavetrac Limited Slip differential

Weight Reduction: Seat, Spare, OEM tool kit

Other notes: BCS performance coil over suspension, OEM engine/dog bone mounts, OEM throttle body pipe, OEM clutch packs, All factory body panels, OEM battery, 19x8.5” Rotiform NUE with Hankook RS3 tires in the rear, OEM battery, OEM brakes, OEM seats.


More information: HERE


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

WOW that makes me want a K04


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Impressive. When did u guys go make those runs? Thats a great 60ft and 1/4mile times. 1what did u launch at?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

smokey24 said:


> Impressive. When did u guys go make those runs? Thats a great 60ft and 1/4mile times. 1what did u launch at?


This past saturday at Famoso Raceway. I will link the thread with more information. Launched at 3700 RPMs with our Stage 3 DSG software


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice nice. Man I launched at 2200 an d still had traction problems with the slicks here in portland at pir. Just crappy track I guess. Gonna have to go down to woodburn when they open and get in some passes. Ive only ran with the slicks one day. 
Thats a great time tho. Good job.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> This past saturday at Famoso Raceway. I will link the thread with more information. Launched at 3700 RPMs with our Stage 3 DSG software


congrats!! That's awesome.. I tried and tried but couldn't get anything under a 2.0 60' on those tires!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Probably the best 60' I've seen on fwd on Hoosier radials. Very impressive and a 7.4 1/8 is where it's at. Something to be proud of. 

-Patrick


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Im next :thumbup:


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

I couldn't cut better then a 2.1 60ft. With 225 40 17 hoosiers


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

smokey24 said:


> Nice nice. Man I launched at 2200 an d still had traction problems with the slicks here in portland at pir. Just crappy track I guess. Gonna have to go down to woodburn when they open and get in some passes. Ive only ran with the slicks one day.
> Thats a great time tho. Good job.





VaGPuncher said:


> congrats!! That's awesome.. I tried and tried but couldn't get anything under a 2.0 60' on those tires!





steelcurtain said:


> Probably the best 60' I've seen on fwd on Hoosier radials. Very impressive and a 7.4 1/8 is where it's at. Something to be proud of.
> 
> -Patrick


Thanks guys! Tire pressure was very important in getting them to hook up properly.


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

I rann mine at 19lbs. But I had a little cheap digital gauge. Last moment buy on way to track last time. I think that lsd has some good results for u launch too. Next vacation im gonna have to stop by and snag it out. Lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Updated!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

smokey24 said:


> I rann mine at 19lbs. But I had a little cheap digital gauge. Last moment buy on way to track last time. I think that lsd has some good results for u launch too. Next vacation im gonna have to stop by and snag it out. Lol.


When I ran the old stock turbo record, I was running about 12 psi on the MT ET Streets, with the stock differential, and getting good traction. I've never had great luck with higher tire pressures, the way that I launch these cars (other might, just sharing my experiences). IMHO, 19 psi is too high to get great traction with the hoosier radials.


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol. Point taken buddy. Haha. I babie launched it. Next time will drop psi lol

great runs tho. If I blow up my dif it will givr me thereasons i need to buy a lsd right away. Lol r


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

I tried launching them anywhere from 13-18psi on my 6mt with pelquin diff.. I feel the best 60' I would have saw was the last time I launched and snapped my axle. Felt like they hooked up nice on that run, too bad I didn't make it more than 3 feet off the line. Lol


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol vag. Nice.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

smokey24 said:


> I rann mine at 19lbs. But I had a little cheap digital gauge. Last moment buy on way to track last time. I think that lsd has some good results for u launch too. Next vacation im gonna have to stop by and snag it out. Lol.



19 psi is way to high buddy try 16-17 and once u get good there then do down to 14-15psi

When i set the ran the ko3 i was at 16-17.5psi and cut 1.8's-1.9s and a few 2.0's if i messed up.
U need to drop the psi in tires bro. :thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

smokey24 said:


> I rann mine at 19lbs. But I had a little cheap digital gauge. Last moment buy on way to track last time. I think that lsd has some good results for u launch too. Next vacation im gonna have to stop by and snag it out. Lol.



19 psi is way to high buddy try 16-17 and once u get good there then do down to 14-15psi

When i set the ran the ko3 i was at 16-17.5psi and cut 1.8's-1.9s and a few 2.0's if i messed up.
U need to drop the psi in tires bro. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Blu--Pearl said:


> 19 psi is way to high buddy try 16-17 and once u get good there then do down to 14-15psi
> 
> When i set the ran the ko3 i was at 16-17.5psi and cut 1.8's-1.9s and a few 2.0's if i messed up.
> U need to drop the psi in tires bro. :thumbup:


this. :thumbup:

i'd try running lower psi as well. should help out.


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yah will definately lower it next time. Thanks. 

Here in portlamd weve got 6inches of snow. And another 5 on the way. Havnt seen snow in the city here in a while but last summer I bought the textile snow chains or whatever from ecs tuning. There like woven kevlar or something u slip over your tires. I couldnt even move in the snow. Couldnt stop or turn hardly. I put the textile chains on and WOW. I took off half throttle from a stop and barely peeled out. Stomped on the brakes a bit and head jerked forward. I just wanted to share my findings. Rating 1 to 10 id say 10. We cant reqlly put chains on our lowered cars and snow tires are 350 a pop for studless so.


----------



## Swagger76 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thinking about maybe a set of comp tires and wheels for my mk6 gti. Anyone post up some of there set ups? Doing some research, 16 and 17's pretty popular. Tried to do a search and couldn't find a lot. I'll want them for drag and auto x. Kind of a newb to any racing to don't flame me that hard. I posted this in the tire and wheel section but I think I might get a better response here. Thanks guys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Swagger76 said:


> Thinking about maybe a set of comp tires and wheels for my mk6 gti. Anyone post up some of there set ups? Doing some research, 16 and 17's pretty popular. Tried to do a search and couldn't find a lot. I'll want them for drag and auto x. Kind of a newb to any racing to don't flame me that hard. I posted this in the tire and wheel section but I think I might get a better response here. Thanks guys!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Find a set of 16" wheels slap 225/50/16 Hoosier on go Or

Find a set of 17" wheels slap 225/45/17 Hoosier on and go! 

That all u need. Make wheel are no under 23 pounds or so. Or just get as light as possible :thumbup:


----------



## Swagger76 (Sep 30, 2011)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Find a set of 16" wheels slap 225/50/16 Hoosier on go Or
> 
> Find a set of 17" wheels slap 225/45/17 Hoosier on and go!
> 
> That all u need. Make wheel are no under 23 pounds or so. Or just get as light as possible :thumbup:


Cool. That's for the help. I'm sitting pretty low. 24.5 ftg. Think I'll have to raise her up to fit in the wheel well? Any suggestions on tire brands that have a descent balance of autoXing and drag? Preciate it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Swagger76 said:


> Cool. That's for the help. I'm sitting pretty low. 24.5 ftg. Think I'll have to raise her up to fit in the wheel well? Any suggestions on tire brands that have a descent balance of autoXing and drag? Preciate it!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




post a pic on how low u are sir. and if yur serious get drag radials. i have a set a used set i can sell pretty cheap. but hoosier drag radial that seem to work on mk6 and car pretty well. I have them and love them :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Find a set of 16" wheels slap 225/50/16 Hoosier on go Or
> 
> Find a set of 17" wheels slap 225/45/17 Hoosier on and go!
> 
> That all u need. Make wheel are no under 23 pounds or so. Or just get as light as possible :thumbup:


we run the 245/17


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

Blu--Pearl said:


> on my ko3 I can pass the traps in 4th gear but power dies and trap drops to low 106.
> Im hopen and guessing with my modded ko4 projext I will make enough power on the top end that i can stay in 4th and still have a nice et and trap speed. :thumbup:
> 
> on my 17" hoosier ever so often i cut a 1.8' but most 1.9' and 2.0 if I leave to soft or no wheel hop


I have the same problem even K04. My trap speeds are always higher if I go to 5th.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

^^but your ETs will suffer cuz of the shift time.  even on dsg.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

nick0188 said:


> I have the same problem even K04. My trap speeds are always higher if I go to 5th.


My traps were mostly dictated by my tire pressure. On my 118.9 mph trap, my tires were 18 psi cold (probably closer to 21-22 psi warmed up). On the same token, with stock engine mounts and the LSD, I was getting horribly violent wheel hop. To alleviate this, I dropped my tire pressure and was able to hook up very well with no wheel hop whatsoever. 

I was tempted to put the tires up to 30 psi just to knock off a 120+ for fun. :laugh:


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

any of you guys on air and do a 1/4 mile.. just curious.


----------



## nick0188 (Nov 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> My traps were mostly dictated by my tire pressure. On my 118.9 mph trap, my tires were 18 psi cold (probably closer to 21-22 psi warmed up). On the same token, with stock engine mounts and the LSD, I was getting horribly violent wheel hop. To alleviate this, I dropped my tire pressure and was able to hook up very well with no wheel hop whatsoever.
> 
> I was tempted to put the tires up to 30 psi just to knock off a 120+ for fun. :laugh:


Ah ok. That makes sence. I guess I never really thought of tire pressure. My highest trap was made with all seasons at stock pressure. 



TurboGliMK4 said:


> any of you guys on air and do a 1/4 mile.. just curious.


I'd pump the rear bags up and go to town. Probably not going to have a great launch do to how soft they are, unless you fully pressurize the hell out of the rear. Should be fine though. 

Either way, CANT WAIT to get back on the track this year!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

nick0188 said:


> Ah ok. That makes sence. I guess I never really thought of tire pressure. My highest trap was made with all seasons at stock pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same happened to me on the old Mickey Thompson slicks when I set the old stock turbo record. My traps dropped pretty dramatically when I aired the slicks down to 12 psi. It didn't help that Sacramento Raceway tends to trap low either.

I've got a new toy to play with the next time I head out to the strip


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

TurboGliMK4 said:


> any of you guys on air and do a 1/4 mile.. just curious.


I will be soon :thumbup:

Was thinking about fabbing up some height limiter straps for the rear so I can crank the pressure up around 90-100 without making the rears crazy high. Turn up the dampening in the front and rear a bit and run about 60 psi in the fronts


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Turbo_Joe said:


> I will be soon :thumbup:
> 
> Was thinking about fabbing up some height limiter straps for the rear so I can crank the pressure up around 90-100 without making the rears crazy high. Turn up the dampening in the front and rear a bit and run about 60 psi in the fronts


for drag you would want the front soft and the rear hard or stiff. I run my coils all the way soft up front and the rear is half stiff! cut 1.8 and mostly 1.9 60 foots on hoosier drags and launching soft as hell 2200-2300 rpm launches


----------



## daleballance (Apr 2, 2014)

*mk6 gti ross tech 1/4 timeing*

hey all i found a way to time my 1/4 mile with my vat com and this is my results.
the car is stock !!

Wednesday,02,April,2014,11:05:03:37412
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 909 144 H Component and/or Version: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 2901

first run in drive.
Metric units
0 to 100 km/h: 7.2 +- 0.81s
400m: 15.1 +- 0.84s, @150 km/h
90-120 km/h: 3.6 +- 0.86s
200 meters: 9.8 +- 0.84s, @122 km/h

US Units
0 to 60 mph: 6.9 +- 0.81s
1/4 mile: 15.2 +- 0.84s, @93 mph
60-90 mph: 7.3 +- 0.80s
660 feet: 9.9 +- 0.84s, @76 mph

Time(s)	km/h	m
0.00	0.0	0.0
0.40	3.0	0.3
0.81	9.0	1.4
1.22	17.0	3.3
1.64	25.0	6.2
2.03	31.0	9.6
2.42	37.0	13.6
2.80	44.0	18.2
3.22	52.0	24.3
3.65	57.0	31.1
4.05	62.0	38.0
4.46	69.0	45.9
4.89	74.0	54.7
5.30	79.0	63.7
5.73	84.0	73.7
6.14	89.0	83.9
6.58	92.0	95.1
7.01	96.0	106.6
7.42	100.0	118.0
7.81	103.0	129.1
8.22	107.0	141.4
8.64	110.0	154.2
9.03	113.0	166.4
9.44	116.0	179.6
9.86	120.0	193.6
10.30	123.0	208.7
10.73	125.0	223.6
11.14	128.0	238.2
11.53	130.0	252.2
11.94	132.0	267.3
12.37	134.0	283.3
12.76	137.0	298.1
13.16	139.0	313.6
13.58	141.0	330.1
14.01	143.0	347.1
14.40	145.0	362.9
14.80	147.0	379.2
15.22	149.0	396.6
15.66	151.0	415.0


Wednesday,02,April,2014,11:07:27:37412
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 909 144 H Component and/or Version: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 2901

second run in sport with lonch control 

Metric units
0 to 100 km/h: 7.3 +- 0.78s
400m: 15.0 +- 0.79s, @151 km/h
90-120 km/h: 3.3 +- 0.77s
200 meters: 9.8 +- 0.80s, @121 km/h

US Units
0 to 60 mph: 6.9 +- 0.77s
1/4 mile: 15.1 +- 0.79s, @94 mph
60-90 mph: 6.9 +- 0.79s
660 feet: 9.8 +- 0.80s, @75 mph

Time(s)	km/h	m
0.00	0.0	0.0
0.38	3.0	0.3
0.80	12.0	1.7
1.21	20.0	4.0
1.64	28.0	7.3
2.02	36.0	11.1
2.41	44.0	15.9
2.80	51.0	21.4
3.19	51.0	27.0
3.57	54.0	32.7
3.99	62.0	39.9
4.41	67.0	47.7
4.80	71.0	55.4
5.21	76.0	64.1
5.61	81.0	73.1
6.00	85.0	82.3
6.39	89.0	91.9
6.77	93.0	101.7
7.16	97.0	112.3
7.56	101.0	123.5
7.97	104.0	135.3
8.38	108.0	147.6
8.77	111.0	159.6
9.16	114.0	172.0
9.57	118.0	185.4
9.96	121.0	198.6
10.38	124.0	213.0
10.77	126.0	226.7
11.16	129.0	240.6
11.55	131.0	254.9
11.96	134.0	270.1
12.38	136.0	286.0
12.79	139.0	301.8
13.17	141.0	316.7
13.60	143.0	333.8
14.00	145.0	350.0
14.40	147.0	366.2
14.79	150.0	382.5
15.19	151.0	399.3
15.60	153.0	416.7


Wednesday,02,April,2014,11:11:23:37412
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 909 144 H Component and/or Version: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 2901

3 run in sport with lonch controll at 2000 rpm

Metric units
0 to 100 km/h: 6.8 +- 0.80s
400m: 14.8 +- 0.82s, @152 km/h
90-120 km/h: 3.3 +- 0.85s
200 meters: 9.6 +- 0.80s, @122 km/h

US Units
0 to 60 mph: 6.5 +- 0.85s
1/4 mile: 14.8 +- 0.82s, @94 mph
60-90 mph: 6.9 +- 0.83s
660 feet: 9.7 +- 0.80s, @76 mph

Time(s)	km/h	m
0.00	0.0	0.0
0.41	3.0	0.3
0.84	10.0	1.5
1.23	18.0	3.5
1.64	26.0	6.4
2.05	35.0	10.4
2.49	43.0	15.7
2.91	50.0	21.5
3.35	55.0	28.2
3.77	60.0	35.3
4.19	68.0	43.2
4.59	73.0	51.3
4.99	78.0	60.0
5.41	83.0	69.7
5.85	88.0	80.4
6.27	91.0	91.0
6.71	97.0	102.9
7.10	101.0	113.8
7.50	104.0	125.4
7.91	108.0	137.7
8.34	111.0	150.9
8.72	114.0	163.0
9.13	118.0	176.5
9.56	121.0	190.9
9.95	124.0	204.3
10.33	126.0	217.7
10.72	128.0	231.6
11.13	131.0	246.4
11.56	135.0	262.6
11.95	136.0	277.3
12.36	139.0	293.1
12.77	141.0	309.1
13.19	143.0	325.8
13.58	145.0	341.6
13.97	147.0	357.5
14.36	149.0	373.6
14.78	151.0	391.3
15.19	153.0	408.8

its not bad considering i'm standers???


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Took the car to the track last night. Trying to work on my 60fts but didn't really improved in that area. Ran it on 93 octane last night and came close to my best time (13.40) on 93. 

Here are my best 3 runs for the night. 









Temp was 70 @ 75% humidity 

Full interior minus spare


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Guess I gatta bring this back to life!

Hitting track friday, Trying to become 1st to hit 11.9 on pump gas and meth. Austin keep yur eye out for my new time slips :thumbup:


----------



## Nitek13TT (Jul 24, 2012)

13.36 @ 110.43 with 2.2 60foot

full bolt on + k04 kit from Uni and 2+ tune. Stock Zero Nero's and 92 oct pump gas.

Seems like I should be in the 12s with my trap speed. Im sure I can with a better 60, but its all you DSG's out there that make me feel even slower lol.


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

Nitek13TT said:


> 13.36 @ 110.43 with 2.2 60foot
> 
> full bolt on + k04 kit from Uni and 2+ tune. Stock Zero Nero's and 92 oct pump gas.
> 
> Seems like I should be in the 12s with my trap speed. Im sure I can with a better 60, but its all you DSG's out there that make me feel even slower lol.



Your trap is good for 12s for sure. I went 12.80-.90 on stock all seasons and apr k04 with a stock intercooler and catback at 108-110. I made a few 13 second passes crossing the line in 4th gear and the first pass I made shifting into 5th I ran in the 12s, followed up by 2 more faster passes.


----------



## Nitek13TT (Jul 24, 2012)

project92raddoslc said:


> Your trap is good for 12s for sure. I went 12.80-.90 on stock all seasons and apr k04 with a stock intercooler and catback at 108-110. I made a few 13 second passes crossing the line in 4th gear and the first pass I made shifting into 5th I ran in the 12s, followed up by 2 more faster passes.


Not sure why I didn't think about shifting to 5th.. Thanks! ill give that a shot next time!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Nitek13TT i would check yur car for vac leaks. u should be running around 112 if yur on pump gas. but u can most deff run a 12.7-12.9 as is with better 60 foot. and shift every gear around 6100-6200rpm u will end 1/4 mile in 5 gear. Trust me yur traps speed will go up and u'll be in the 12's.

My k03 setup went [email protected] shifting at 6000-6100rpm going into 5th. better luck next time at the track bro. :thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Well kids the best I could do on pump gas and meth. 60 foot went to crap couldnt get in the 1.8 range like I use to 
91 degrees at track pretty hot day yesterday, and leaven at full 3700rpm launch control just like GIAC did on the 11.6 pass. but i think i may need new tires soon :thumbdown::facepalm: i need a drag radial sponsor  Over all I dont think its was to bad for pump gas and looking at logs, overall timing is only 11-12 degrees. so I prob wont get much faster than this on pump gas file. Next time out gonna run car at 23psi, open downpipe, and add 2 gals of 100oct do a few runs on pump gas file with added race gas before going into race gas file. I feel pump gas file should run a 12.1, [email protected] on my setup. :thumbup:


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

I noticed the temps when I was coming home from work last night. It was still in the 90s at 8pm. I think my track days are done until the fall.


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Well kids the best I could do on pump gas and meth. 60 foot went to crap couldnt get in the 1.8 range like I use to
> 91 degrees at track pretty hot day yesterday, and leaven at full 3700rpm launch control just like GIAC did on the 11.6 pass. but i think i may need new tires soon :thumbdown::facepalm: i need a drag radial sponsor  Over all I dont think its was to bad for pump gas and looking at logs, overall timing is only 11-12 degrees. so I prob wont get much faster than this on pump gas file. Next time out gonna run car at 23psi, open downpipe, and add 2 gals of 100oct do a few runs on pump gas file with added race gas before going into race gas file. I feel pump gas file should run a 12.1, [email protected] on my setup. :thumbup:




I was looking at your times slips like WOW, he's fast. 
Just like the one that destroyed me on my first pass Friday night.
Little did I know...

Lmaoo, this GTI was embarrassing everything else in the street car lane. Lol Great job Man, i ended up getting a lot better once you left.



2014 GLI
APR Stage 1, APR TCU, APR 1+2 Intake, Street tires. 1st time at the quartermile. I know i have a Gen 3 engine... so I can't be on this list. 
Just wanted to share for thoses wondering how the New GLI can perform.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Hahahaha nice job bro. Nice times for the mods you have. Was gonna come over and talk with you but had to leave to pick up kid! The single dad life! But yo if u ever wanna roll out to track let me know. Its always good to see dubs out there running good times :thumbup:


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks man. I was hoping for 13.9 so when I got 13.75 on my 4th run I was really suprised. But My first 2 passes the tires where at 45psi, spinning and wheel hopping like a noob. Then I walked over to check out your car, and I was like dang... This guy's legit and alot faster than me, I don't wanna look like a VW Groupie and waste his time. But I wish I could go more often, I'm from Lakeland but I'm stationed in Panama City. 
But maybe once some more products come out I'll head back down there. 
Or maybe when APR finds out how to make it possible to toggle tunes.
100oct would really help after the 8th mile. 
I'm still running stock exhaust and boost piping. So Maybe 235whp. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

If all goes well and weather permits, I'm going to try heading out to the track today. Hopefully be able to update here soon. :wave:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

pattrick02 said:


> If all goes well and weather permits, I'm going to try heading out to the track today. Hopefully be able to update here soon. :wave:


im going out tonight bro. weather should look like its gonna rain but i should rain over the track. im keeping an eye on weather but over all im going tonight. im working on car now and getting it ready for track. just picked car up from alingment shop. :thumbup: see u there bro :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Blu--Pearl said:


> im going out tonight bro. weather should look like its gonna rain but i should rain over the track. im keeping an eye on weather but over all im going tonight. im working on car now and getting it ready for track. just picked car up from alingment shop. :thumbup: see u there bro :beer:


Yeah, it looks like it might rain. Wait, so you're going to PBIR?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

pattrick02 said:


> Yeah, it looks like it might rain. Wait, so you're going to PBIR?




na i going there mid june with my buddy stage 2 supercharged m3 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Got an in car video I'll post as soon as I upload it.

:wave:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

pattrick02 said:


> Got an in car video I'll post as soon as I upload it.
> 
> :wave:


congrats again bro. :thumbup: car is a beast :screwy::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Blu--Pearl said:


> congrats again bro. :thumbup: car is a beast :screwy::beer:


thanks a bunch man. Here is the in car video..


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Grats man! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Thats the funniest match up ever, big turbo diesel truck vs Jetta (GLI) lolololz


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Grats man! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> Thats the funniest match up ever, big turbo diesel truck vs Jetta (GLI) lolololz


Lol, I know. We don't really get to choose who we go against. Usually they split it up slicks, street and radial tires, pro street dragsters, etc..but there was 15 minutes to close the track, and it was my last run.. :laugh:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

pattrick02 said:


> thanks a bunch man. Here is the in car video..






U had me at car video hahahahah :laugh::beer::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Blu--Pearl said:


> U had me at car video hahahahah :laugh::beer::thumbup:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

Good work Pattrick!

We now agree with you - for the 1/4 mile manual transmission is the king, so stay tuned shortly for a manual attempt at the record (with a 6MT)  but we want to see 130 mph plus.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Guy @ HP - APR Oz said:


> Good work Pattrick!
> 
> We now agree with you - for the 1/4 mile manual transmission is the king, so stay tuned shortly for a manual attempt at the record (with a 6MT)  but we want to see 130 mph plus.


Thanks Guy! I look forward to seeing what you guys do next. Hopefully into the 130!


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

Going to the track this weekend. 

MK6 GTI stage 3+ on race gas, makes 450whp, running 225/50-16 hoosiers. Also gonna pull all the extra seats and junk out of the car this time as well.

What do you guys recommend for starting psi? 1st or 2nd gear warm up? approx launch rpm? 

I went awhile back on 93oct and went [email protected] I have very little seat time and couldnt find a happy medium between spinning and bogging down. But I also think I was also way to low on psi as others have told me based on my mph and 60'

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

jettaglx91 said:


> Going to the track this weekend.
> 
> MK6 GTI stage 3+ on race gas, makes 450whp, running 225/50-16 hoosiers. Also gonna pull all the extra seats and junk out of the car this time as well.
> 
> ...


No one?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

jettaglx91 said:


> No one?


Well i'll chime in but i dont have a big turbo setup. Hoosiers are good. I run 225/45/17. get them warm. and for me launching super hard doesnt do much but add more spinning, and thats with tires down to 14psi. I launch around 2100-2500rpm and cut 1.8 and 1.9. also look at yur dyno sheet and see where yur peek power starts to fall off and shift every gear rite before the falloff happens. So if yur power to starts to fall off at 7000rpm shift every gear around 6700-6800rpm. take weight out the car. ummmm all i can think off rite now. but feel free to ask anything :thumbup:


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Well i'll chime in but i dont have a big turbo setup. Hoosiers are good. I run 225/45/17. get them warm. and for me launching super hard doesnt do much but add more spinning, and thats with tires down to 14psi. I launch around 2100-2500rpm and cut 1.8 and 1.9. also look at yur dyno sheet and see where yur peek power starts to fall off and shift every gear rite before the falloff happens. So if yur power to starts to fall off at 7000rpm shift every gear around 6700-6800rpm. take weight out the car. ummmm all i can think off rite now. but feel free to ask anything :thumbup:


What are you running for bushings and what not? I tried everything from 12-18psi and would wheel hop violently or bog down. My mph I got consistently at 117/118 but still cant cut a 60' to save my life. I also thought my mph is a little low as the car makes 450whp I was expecting about 120mph. I have only gone to teh track twice in this car a year apart so I might be completely off base but not sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

jettaglx91 said:


> What are you running for bushings and what not? I tried everything from 12-18psi and would wheel hop violently or bog down. My mph I got consistently at 117/118 but still cant cut a 60' to save my life. I also thought my mph is a little low as the car makes 450whp I was expecting about 120mph. I have only gone to teh track twice in this car a year apart so I might be completely off base but not sure.


What suspension do you have? Coilovers, springs? And are you 6mt or dsg? 

And any way you can post the time slip?


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

pattrick02 said:


> What suspension do you have? Coilovers, springs? And are you 6mt or dsg?
> 
> And any way you can post the time slip?


Coils, was thinking of swapping the rear spring for something stiffer spring rate. 6mt gti with stock gearing. 

I dont have the slip with but it was 12.4 @118 was my best. Best 60's were high 1.9's/2.0's if that helps

Ironically I ran better (12.2 @ 113) on pump gas which is about 50whp less.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

jettaglx91 said:


> Coils, was thinking of swapping the rear spring for something stiffer spring rate. 6mt gti with stock gearing.
> 
> I dont have the slip with but it was 12.4 @118 was my best. Best 60's were high 1.9's/2.0's if that helps
> 
> Ironically I ran better (12.2 @ 113) on pump gas which is about 50whp less.


What coils? I'm guessing it sounds like the don't have any dampening/rebound adjustability? 

Just curious to see the slips, there's a lot of factors that can play into it..

As for burnout, 2nd gear...

And you'll have to see what works best for you, but I'd try to launch around 4-4.5k..which is what I used to do with my radials..you'll have to play around until you see what works best..might have to launch harder, maybe not...here's the thing, if you launch low rpm, the car is just going to bog, and if you launch too high, you'll probably break sh**. 

try to find a medium between them, and somewhat ease off the clutch instead of letting go right away. Here's the other thing: you'll probably have to ride out 1st gear if you're getting spin, or in your case wheel hop. Ride out 1st gear, even if you're bouncing off the limiter, and then switch into second...those first two gears are everything. If you are still spinning in first, hit redline, and shift into 2nd, the car is going to bog. Even though your at max revs, and your speedo may read a higher mph, the car is actually going slower than that, because of spinning out or hop. So ride out first gear, then jump into second. Like I said, it's all trial and error..you'll get used to it, and you'll see what works best the more you race. 

With psi though, I'd probably stay around what blu-pearl said, 14-18 psi. Not lower, not higher. Unfortunately you're going to have some wheel hop, it's almost impossible not to with radials and that somewhat stiff sidewall. A softer suspension setup up front, and stiffer rear will certainly help, as well as stiffening up other mounts up front, but it won't eliminate it. I've done both slicks and radials, and I will never ever go back to radials.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

pattrick02 said:


> What coils? I'm guessing it sounds like the don't have any dampening/rebound adjustability?
> 
> Just curious to see the slips, there's a lot of factors that can play into it..
> 
> ...



Just WRD's no dampening. I was on slicks, did burnout in 2nd. 

I can ride out first but then Im back at square 1 on the 60'. It does the burnout no problem in second, so much so I was half tempted to leave the line in 2nd just to try it but figure thats just asking to break something lol. 

I still have stock control arm bushings and was thinking of tackling that next to see if it helps.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

jettaglx91 said:


> What are you running for bushings and what not? I tried everything from 12-18psi and would wheel hop violently or bog down. My mph I got consistently at 117/118 but still cant cut a 60' to save my life. I also thought my mph is a little low as the car makes 450whp I was expecting about 120mph. I have only gone to teh track twice in this car a year apart so I might be completely off base but not sure.



Im running that usp blue dogbone busing and BF diverside trans mount. "yellow" always loved the Black Forest Mounts. other side is still stock :laugh: the low traps could be due to summer temps and yur prob reving car to far out, just for sh*ts try shifting every gear at 6000rpm -6300rpm and see if yur traps go up a lil, if yur not dsg it could be yur shifting also. but with 450whp u should be around 120-123 traps speeds and running around 11.4-11.6 with a good 1.8 or lower 60 foot. 

Well i fixed my car tonight might be going to track friday night to pull some kick a$s k04 1/4 mile times :thumbup:
also try running the hoosiers around 14-15psi on tires u just gatta find and learn the sweet spot for yur car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

jettaglx91 said:


> Just WRD's no dampening. I was on slicks, did burnout in 2nd.
> 
> I can ride out first but then Im back at square 1 on the 60'. It does the burnout no problem in second, so much so I was half tempted to leave the line in 2nd just to try it but figure thats just asking to break something lol.
> 
> I still have stock control arm bushings and was thinking of tackling that next to see if it helps.


You can't be running 16" slicks, though. Did you mean drag radials? There's a big difference between the two. I've never seen a 16" slick that would even fit a vw. And don't even bother trying leaving in 2nd gear..bad idea, haha. 

I still have my stock control arm bushings. I don't think it will make that much of a difference. I'll be honest, your best bet is to ditch the drag radials and go to full slicks. You will not be dissapointed. When you start getting up to higher power levels, like 400, 450whp and up, drag radials start to become useless on a fwd car. 



Blu--Pearl said:


> Im running that usp blue dogbone busing and BF diverside trans mount. "yellow" always loved the Black Forest Mounts. other side is still stock :laugh: the low traps could be due to summer temps and yur prob reving car to far out, just for sh*ts try shifting every gear at 6000rpm -6300rpm and see if yur traps go up a lil, if yur not dsg it could be yur shifting also. but with 450whp u should be around 120-123 traps speeds and running around 11.4-11.6 with a good 1.8 or lower 60 foot.
> 
> Well i fixed my car tonight might be going to track friday night to pull some kick a$s k04 1/4 mile times :thumbup:
> also try running the hoosiers around 14-15psi on tires u just gatta find and learn the sweet spot for yur car.


What G said...shifting will def play a big role, specially from 1-2. There's a lot that goes into it, including temperature and weather like G stated. That's why I wanted to see the time slips, should help narrow down where the car is getting slower..


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

To me when I think drag radial I think of like the BFG or Nitto versions that are like really sticky street tires which I have run in the past. These are full slick, but yes a dot radial with just a groove made by Hoosier 

Pic of the car on the tire for reference timeslip also posted. I'll get specific info off the tire when I get home

Side note the car has VF mounts

I thought of shifting sooner but it's still making power at 7k


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

The other thing that puzzles me is how K04 cars are pulling close or the same mph when I clearly make a lot more power. Short of an absolutely horrendous pass I should be killing them there I would think.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

jettaglx91 said:


> To me when I think drag radial I think of like the BFG or Nitto versions that are like really sticky street tires which I have run in the past. These are full slick, but yes a dot radial with just a groove made by Hoosier
> 
> Pic of the car on the tire for reference timeslip also posted. I'll get specific info off the tire when I get home
> 
> ...


I run the same tire on my car. It is still just a drag radial, much softer than most on the market but still has a much stiffer side wall than a true slick


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

jettaglx91 said:


> To me when I think drag radial I think of like the BFG or Nitto versions that are like really sticky street tires which I have run in the past. These are full slick, but yes a dot radial with just a groove made by Hoosier
> 
> Pic of the car on the tire for reference timeslip also posted. I'll get specific info off the tire when I get home
> 
> ...





jettaglx91 said:


> The other thing that puzzles me is how K04 cars are pulling close or the same mph when I clearly make a lot more power. Short of an absolutely horrendous pass I should be killing them there I would think.



Yeah, those are still technically considered drag radials. Full on slicks have a much softer sidewall. They're like a "street legal" slick. The closest you'll get to a slick on a tire that is DOT approved. Not that I'd drive it on the street, but you get it..

this is not the best pic, but gives you an idea.. 15" slicks 



What tune are you on? APR? I'd try shifting at around 6700-6800 ish. If you get close to redline and hit the limiter, that's going to slow you down big time. 

But by looking at your slip, looks like the biggest set back is at the beginning of the track. Other than the 60', your 330' is 5.476. For a mid 11 run, it should be around 4.9 or so. That could be due to a lot of things. Firstly, wheel hop and no traction, which will also affect 60' of course. And then the other big then is bogging, or short shifting into second. That's the biggest thing I think. That 1st - 2nd gear shift. If you can get it down even to like 5.1 or so, car should easily be in 11's. With that, everything else gets affected, like 1/8 mile time and mph.. Car should be able to hit mid 7.5 or 7.6 ish in the 1/8, and close to 100 mph. Your top end is there. 117 trap really isn't bad at all. I was running 11.4 @ 119. Trap speed isn't far off at all. It's just the start, which is the hardest..it takes practice. Nail that and you'll be running 11's all day..

As for the tires, I'm not sure how often you plan on tracking the car, but I'd definitely look into slicks. You'd have to downsize to 15" though...But it will literally be a night and day difference, and the risk of breaking stuff is way way smaller. You won't have any wheel hop and all that harsh stress on your car..


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

Turbo_Joe said:


> I run the same tire on my car. It is still just a drag radial, much softer than most on the market but still has a much stiffer side wall than a true slick


You think Im just at the point of too much power for those tires? Others seem to go faster constantly on the same or even more street oriented tires. Or am I literally just that unlucky at finding the sweet spot of the tire?


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

pattrick02 said:


> What tune are you on? APR? I'd try shifting at around 6700-6800 ish. If you get close to redline and hit the limiter, that's going to slow you down big time.
> 
> But by looking at your slip, looks like the biggest set back is at the beginning of the track. Other than the 60', your 330' is 5.476. For a mid 11 run, it should be around 4.9 or so. That could be due to a lot of things. Firstly, wheel hop and no traction, which will also affect 60' of course. And then the other big then is bogging, or short shifting into second. That's the biggest thing I think. That 1st - 2nd gear shift. If you can get it down even to like 5.1 or so, car should easily be in 11's. With that, everything else gets affected, like 1/8 mile time and mph.. Car should be able to hit mid 7.5 or 7.6 ish in the 1/8, and close to 100 mph. Your top end is there. 117 trap really isn't bad at all. I was running 11.4 @ 119. Trap speed isn't far off at all. It's just the start, which is the hardest..it takes practice. Nail that and you'll be running 11's all day..
> 
> As for the tires, I'm not sure how often you plan on tracking the car, but I'd definitely look into slicks. You'd have to downsize to 15" though...But it will literally be a night and day difference, and the risk of breaking stuff is way way smaller. You won't have any wheel hop and all that harsh stress on your car..



Yea Im on APR. I had the limiter raised to 7500 I think it was because I would always hit it on the 1/2 and sometimes 2/3 and when that would happen it would shut the throttle for like literally a second. I was also contemplating doing the GLI gearing. 

I dont track it much but might be worth it drop down to the 11.3" brakes to run 15's at least for a little while anyway and get some good runs in.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

jettaglx91 said:


> You think Im just at the point of too much power for those tires? Others seem to go faster constantly on the same or even more street oriented tires. Or am I literally just that unlucky at finding the sweet spot of the tire?


It could be a combination of both, but more than likely the biggest factor is really just too much power for the radials. If you have some extra cash to spend, do the slicks. You won't regret it, I promise. 



jettaglx91 said:


> Yea Im on APR. I had the limiter raised to 7500 I think it was because I would always hit it on the 1/2 and sometimes 2/3 and when that would happen it would shut the throttle for like literally a second. I was also contemplating doing the GLI gearing.
> 
> I dont track it much but might be worth it drop down to the 11.3" brakes to run 15's at least for a little while anyway and get some good runs in.


Ahhh, okay. Yeah, bouncing it off the rev limiter will definitely mess you up. The only gear it's okay to do that in, and that you actually should do that in would be 1st gear, like I mentioned before about riding out first gear, even if you're spinning. You shouldn't hit the limiter on any other gears though, that will slow you down big time. Always shift at least 100-200 rpm before it, depending on your power band. 

I would certainly considering downsizing the rotors. You can keep your calipers. You just need new rotors and carriers. If you do decide to go that route, let me know. I've been considering selling my front setup, 15" slick wheels and possibly the slicks too. I'd like to switch my setup to new wheels in front and matching skinnies in rear.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

pattrick02 said:


> If you do decide to go that route, let me know. I've been considering selling my front setup, 15" slick wheels and possibly the slicks too. I'd like to switch my setup to new wheels in front and matching skinnies in rear.


I wouldn't be opposed to it, pm me details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

jettaglx91 said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to it, pm me details.


will do!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

jettaglx91 said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to it, pm me details.


Everything Pat is saying is tru. But dont give up on the hoosier yet. did u buy them new. How many passes do u have on them. The hooiser are a pretty good tire for drag racing , to me the best drag radial out there. GIAC ran a [email protected] on them with k04 " im working on beating that time on my k04 setup" and they cut 1.7 60' all day. they run trhe 245/45/17 hooiser @ 14psi

I know when they are new it take a few passes for them to get to the good meat of the tire. And yes the drag radials tend to give more wheel hop over slicks. but u have to find that sweet spot man. When i set the k03 record. I started with 17psi in tires and would only cut 2.0 and a few 2.1 and one or two 1.9. As car got more power. I dropped tire to 16psi and i started seeing 1.9 more offten and way less wheel hope. and finally drop tire to 15.5-16psi and would cut 1.8 and 1.9 consistently.

But as pat said go slicks, rev car to 3700-4600rpm and drop and go. And u will see 1.7 -1.8 60' all day long. But u gonna spend more for that setup. But if u do ill buy yur hoosier for the rite $$ :thumbup::banghead::beer::laugh:


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Everything Pat is saying is tru. But dont give up on the hoosier yet. did u buy them new. How many passes do u have on them. The hooiser are a pretty good tire for drag racing , to me the best drag radial out there. GIAC ran a [email protected] on them with k04 " im working on beating that time on my k04 setup" and they cut 1.7 60' all day. they run trhe 245/45/17 hooiser @ 14psi
> 
> I know when they are new it take a few passes for them to get to the good meat of the tire. And yes the drag radials tend to give more wheel hop over slicks. but u have to find that sweet spot man. When i set the k03 record. I started with 17psi in tires and would only cut 2.0 and a few 2.1 and one or two 1.9. As car got more power. I dropped tire to 16psi and i started seeing 1.9 more offten and way less wheel hope. and finally drop tire to 15.5-16psi and would cut 1.8 and 1.9 consistently.
> 
> But as pat said go slicks, rev car to 3700-4600rpm and drop and go. And u will see 1.7 -1.8 60' all day long. But u gonna spend more for that setup. But if u do ill buy yur hoosier for the rite $$ :thumbup::banghead::beer::laugh:


Id like to make them work as they are fairly new, bought them last year and have like 15 passes on them. If you would be interested in them and can use that to by patrick's maybe that would work out good. ha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

jettaglx91 said:


> Id like to make them work as they are fairly new, bought them last year and have like 15 passes on them. If you would be interested in them and can use that to by patrick's maybe that would work out good. ha


That would be perfect, haha. I'll shoot you a pm now. Either way I'd like to see that car go faster!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

[email protected] slip coming soon :thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok so finally after 3 rained out track days. I was able to hit track friday night. Temp were in the mid to low 80's seeing rain wasnt to far away from the track. And the sun mostly was covered by clouds. 
Also NHRA event was the next day so track was super prepped. "VERY STICKY" After fixing my boost leak and running new forge intake system. Car seem to be running good again.Ran car in pump gas and meth only on the 1st three passes. And was haven lots of traction problems. "bog bog bog" Then 2 cars pop engines and track clean took about an hour so i said f#ck it and threw 2 gals of 100oct in and ran car one last time in race file. Sitting in line waiting to run and i remembered that i did set my coilovers back to full soft. "Which help car hook at track". Jump out, put to full soft, did burnout and did a full 3700k launch with 13.5psi in tires and man she hook more than i thought. And i didnt expect it and ended up reving car in gears 1-4 out to 7k "where i need to be more like 6000-6200rpm for good trap speeds" and end up with 12.0. Not to bad but wanted a 11.9 though lol pics:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

cmon people hit the track i cant be the only one! :screwy:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Well seeing no one else is tracking car. Ill post up. But think ima chill about fall time when things get a lil cooler. These passes are from wed night and this past Saturday. Not sure if its the hot a$$ temp outside and none track prep. But seem like a [email protected] is all I can muster right now. Even spraying meth! No where enough to take down GIAC record. And this make me sad. :screwy:

I did learn that with the new forgemotorsport intake system, I trap 115 consistently :thumbup: Hope burning winter car will hit traps of 116-118 :thumbup:

Old forgemotorsport intake setup










New forgemotorsport intake system


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Wait until October. You will easily break into 11s. Humidity and temps are too high right now.


----------



## VR6 Beast (May 11, 2005)

Well guys, I don't know if I am allowed to post here, but can't find a place for TSI Quattro cars...

First time at the track and it was screaming hot out there. Car has a small boost leak too which can be heard easily while driving...

Best run of the day was a 12.74 @ 107 mph. WAs happy with that for a first try with the new setup. Water/Meth coming soon too so hopefully I can get it down to 12.5 and lower...

Car was fully loaded, baby seats in the back and spare too! Full 35 PSI pressure in the tires..


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

good times man. Cant believe how dead this thread got. Ill be posting new time pretty soon. Mid to end of next mount. Getting car ready now to still take down GIAC 11.6 record. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6 Beast (May 11, 2005)

Blu--Pearl said:


> good times man. Cant believe how dead this thread got. Ill be posting new time pretty soon. Mid to end of next mount. Getting car ready now to still take down GIAC 11.6 record. :thumbup:



It's true it it's been dead all summer! It is suppose to be time for some drag racing fun!!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Only way I'll hit the track this time of the year is if I'm looking to overheat my car and my brain and my body and everything else.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

pattrick02 said:


> Only way I'll hit the track this time of the year is if I'm looking to overheat my car and my brain and my body and everything else.


Bro Im talking about the people up north that gonna be getting cooler weather pretty soon. and already have cooler nights. Those guys shoulkd be hitting track now lets see some times lol.
Plus u cant go to any track, u have no back fenders lol :thumbup::banghead:

Im getting car ready now. new brake, slicks, wheels, mount and bushing. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Bro Im talking about the people up north that gonna be getting cooler weather pretty soon. and already have cooler nights. Those guys shoulkd be hitting track now lets see some times lol.
> Plus u cant go to any track, u have no back fenders lol :thumbup::banghead:
> 
> Im getting car ready now. new brake, slicks, wheels, mount and bushing. :thumbup:


hahaha true true true. i'll be back at the track soon though. hopefully towards end of the year. we shall see.

look forward to your results homie!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

pattrick02 said:


> hahaha true true true. i'll be back at the track soon though. hopefully towards end of the year. we shall see.
> 
> look forward to your results homie!



Thanks bro. Looking to be the fastest on k04 :thumbup:


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

I made a 12.974 second quarter mile pass in my TT the other day. 

It is my best quarter mile run to date... anyone have a faster base model TT with the EA888 gen 2 engine?










All the other runs from the night:


----------



## MK6_TSI (Oct 5, 2014)

My best run so far.
2014 GTI DSG 4 Door 
Apr stage 2 100 Oct file 
Intake , full exhaust


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

MK6_TSI said:


> My best run so far.
> 2014 GTI DSG 4 Door
> Apr stage 2 100 Oct file
> Intake , full exhaust


That was on Street Tires? That 60ft is amazing for street tires. Great Job.
Best I pulled was a 2.02 at the same track in May. I Love Orlandos Prep work on Fridays before the race cars tear it up over the weekend. Today would have been a great day to go, with this 70 dergree.
Us Florida Guys need to plan to go to the track together now that its nice and cool, last time I went Blu--pearl and I where the only VWs.


----------



## MK6_TSI (Oct 5, 2014)

I was using Nitto NT01 tires . It's a drag radial . I use them on the street if that's what you mean lok


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

MK6_TSI said:


> I was using Nitto NT01 tires . It's a drag radial . I use them on the street if that's what you mean lok


You use NT01 on the street? lol thats awesome. A set of drag radials would hook a little better, NT01 are circuit radials. I think the NT05r are actual dragradials


----------



## MK6_TSI (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeah I got a good deal .. they drive great and they hook really good I get zero wheel spin


----------



## MK6_TSI (Oct 5, 2014)

By street I meant on the way to the track lok


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh ok lol.
Im sure those are pretty sticky when warmed up in a preped track.
I need to stop slacking and buy some radials. Lol


----------



## MK6_TSI (Oct 5, 2014)

It makes a difference. I want the dsg software next , it would help tremendously.


----------



## hjvelez (Mar 10, 2014)

PRzFiNEST21x said:


> Oh ok lol.
> Im sure those are pretty sticky when warmed up in a preped track.
> I need to stop slacking and buy some radials. Lol


Buy some slicks man!!!! LOL! Thought you had already!!!


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

hjvelez said:


> Buy some slicks man!!!! LOL! Thought you had already!!!


I chickened out, I would love to run slicks and maximize my grip ,but I just don't want to be categorized with the "RaceCars" everytime I go to the track to run my 240hp car lol
So I'm looking into a big side wall Drag radial instead, so i can sneak in the occasional street use.
Plans right now are 5x114, 16x7 et43 RPF1 wrapped in 245/50 Nitto 555r.
If they don't give me consistent 1.9s, I'll go back to the slicks idea.
At least I can stop killing my street tires at the track, the hankooks got me a 2.02 60ft, those 245/50r16 better get 1.9s.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

MK6_TSI said:


> My best run so far.
> 2014 GTI DSG 4 Door
> Apr stage 2 100 Oct file
> Intake , full exhaust



Wow another orlando car doing it big. With more practice and few more mods u could be in the 12's. Hope to see more guys at the track pretty soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

PRzFiNEST21x said:


> I chickened out, I would love to run slicks and maximize my grip ,but I just don't want to be categorized with the "RaceCars" everytime I go to the track to run my 240hp car lol
> So I'm looking into a big side wall Drag radial instead, so i can sneak in the occasional street use.
> Plans right now are 5x114, 16x7 et43 RPF1 wrapped in 245/50 Nitto 555r.
> If they don't give me consistent 1.9s, I'll go back to the slicks idea.
> At least I can stop killing my street tires at the track, the hankooks got me a 2.02 60ft, those 245/50r16 better get 1.9s.



Do not buy nitto 555r. U will be unhappy. at best get nt01 or hoosier drag radials. i have a set for sale if interested. i cut 1.8 and 1.9 almost all the time on hoosiers. :thumbup:


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Do not buy nitto 555r. U will be unhappy. at best get nt01 or hoosier drag radials. i have a set for sale if interested. i cut 1.8 and 1.9 almost all the time on hoosiers. :thumbup:


Thanks for the suggestion. Im Going with Hoosier 225/50r16 Drag Radials. The 555r are to wide, and honestly not that great.
I wont be able to use these on the streets, but they will surely hook at the track!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Im baccckkkkkkk!

Ok so after my [email protected] pass back in June. I took time off from racing seeing its hot as balls here in Orlando Fl.

Car is pretty much done and ready for the fall and winter cooler weather and ready to hit track. With 120k+ miles car goes in the shop for timing goodies. Car will under go a few extra goodies as well.
New MH slick and ASA 17" wheels "weighting in @ 20 pounds should help drop those 60 foots 
Also might throw these light weight oem size rotors on with new hawk pads.
Also a few weeks ago I refreshed the oem CHRA. Also hit the exhaust manifold and coldside with a fresh *port and polish*  The CHRA was poss to get a 10 degree exhaust wheel clipping but lady in charge of shipping at my turbo shop didnt know my item was getting worked on and thought I purchased a new oem part and just sent it out to me. I was like fu(kkkkk!!!!! oh well didnt feel like waiting so I put the oem CHRA ON and now I have an extra CHRA. I'll prob send it out for upgraded 10 degree wheel clipping at some point or just sell it dont know yet.

Keep an eye out folk shooting to be one of few GIAC EXTREME Cars in the 11's

Here are pics:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Arin plz update!
thank you!


YYYY/MM/DD - [email protected] - DT - TM - Vehicle - Turbo - Tuner - Fuel - User 
2014/06/20 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - GTI MK6 - P&P-k04 - GIAC - 100OCT - Blu--Pearl 

- Confirmation:


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Im baccckkkkkkk!
> 
> Ok so after my [email protected] pass back in June. I took time off from racing seeing its hot as balls here in Orlando Fl.
> 
> ...



Great News!! Hopefully I bump into you at the track again sometime this fall.
Your Car is definitely a Beast, And Nice wheels and tires. My radials happen to come in today.
RPF1:13.7lbs Radials:18lbs I cant wait to go see how the car does at the track with these.
(Do you have an IG or Build thread to follow?)


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks bro and and nice car and setup there. Let me know when u wanna get serious and port and polish that turbo  But yea man u will deff see me out there. Ima prob be there every night that its cold. So from Nov to Feb I'll be racing  :thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh u can find me on IG "gwpicz" and pretty much everywhere else as "gwpicz"


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Thanks bro and and nice car and setup there. Let me know when u wanna get serious and port and polish that turbo  But yea man u will deff see me out there. Ima prob be there every night that its cold. So from Nov to Feb I'll be racing  :thumbup:


Alright sounds good, I'll plan a trip to be down there in 2 or 3 from now. And mhmm, I wonder how much that PNP would gain me. Is the process all the same from turbo to turbo? I have a Honeywell, not IHI.
but I've definitely been looking for more power. My topend is weak. 
But then again I havent even felt the car in 100oct. Due to the lack of program switching not being available yet.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

PRzFiNEST21x said:


> Alright sounds good, I'll plan a trip to be down there in 2 or 3 from now. And mhmm, I wonder how much that PNP would gain me. Is the process all the same from turbo to turbo? I have a Honeywell, not IHI.
> but I've definitely been looking for more power. My topend is weak.
> But then again I havent even felt the car in 100oct. Due to the lack of program switching not being available yet.



Nice Yea ill be at track on nov 2 for sure hopefully its nice and cold  And my p&p ko3 made 280whp and 340wtq on mustang dyno and its holds the world record at [email protected] :thumb up:
But p&p can be done to any turbo. Should have gone with GIAC lol:beer:


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Nice Yea ill be at track on nov 2 for sure hopefully its nice and cold  And my p&p ko3 made 280whp and 340wtq on mustang dyno and its holds the world record at [email protected] :thumb up:
> But p&p can be done to any turbo. Should have gone with GIAC lol:beer:


I seen that they just released program switching and a tune for my car.
But APR is closer to me, currently. Hopefully my release it soon. And wow, thats alot of k03 hp. I'll PM you for more details about the PnP. I think im interested lol.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

I better see more VW at the track for sunday fun day in nov. Don't be lazy. lets go people :beer::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Blu-Pearl,

You want brake assembly from a rabbit. ;;


Good stuff man. I like the direction you are taking. GL


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

steelcurtain said:


> Blu-Pearl,
> 
> You want brake assembly from a rabbit. ;;
> 
> ...




na man im gonna make these 17's with slicks work. I know them to cut low 1.7's 60 foot on heavier wheels than what i got. And I'm prob gonna get forge 330mm big brake kit at some point. :thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Just an update. :thumbup::beer::thumbup:

Slicks are on, need to roll fender now and go up 4 or 5 threads on coilovers. 
Timing chain and tensioner done. And i was just in time for my oem tensioner with 120k+ mile was about to take a crap. I cant belive it lasted this long with all the launches and 1/4 pass done on motor. Car feel much smoother happy.

Pics:


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

Looks so nasty with a fat tire up front. Time to sell my stancy pants wheels and try to go fast again.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

project92raddoslc said:


> Looks so nasty with a fat tire up front. Time to sell my stancy pants wheels and try to go fast again.




MH Slick they have the meats hahahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Blu--Pearl said:


> I better see more VW at the track for sunday fun day in nov. Don't be lazy. lets go people :beer::thumbup::laugh:


Are you sure they have one for the 2nd? I was thinking of going that day but when I looked at the post card I have of all the funday dates the next one is in December.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

recognized1 said:


> Are you sure they have one for the 2nd? I was thinking of going that day but when I looked at the post card I have of all the funday dates the next one is in December.


Bro u hit your head


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Bro u hit your head


Awesome. The only challenge now is escaping from the wife and newborn back to back days since I made plans going out Saturday night.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Put the baby in the car seat and make a few passes  :thumbup:


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Put the baby in the car seat and make a few passes  :thumbup:



Im Thinking about going on Saturday, since its at night and should be cooler than the morning.
but can you use Radials for Saturdays Street Car event?


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

PRzFiNEST21x said:


> but can you use Radials for Saturdays Street Car event?


Yes it's fine


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

PRzFiNEST21x said:


> Im Thinking about going on Saturday, since its at night and should be cooler than the morning.
> but can you use Radials for Saturdays Street Car event?



awww man some out sunday also. u will get more runs on day than satruday night. plus the cold front will be here on friday so this entire week will be nice and cool. low 70's at day and mid 50's at night!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

recognized1 bro u can run my other drag radial if u want and final crack into the 12's. ill be on the new slicks :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Blu--Pearl said:


> recognized1 bro u can run my other drag radial if u want and final crack into the 12's. ill be on the new slicks :laugh::thumbup:


I was going to call you about that.


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

The only concern I have with the Sat night is the track prep. There is a reason you are only paying $10 Sat and $22 Sunday.

I have done both and it is a day and night difference literally...lol


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

recognized1 said:


> The only concern I have with the Sat night is the track prep. There is a reason you are only paying $10 Sat and $22 Sunday.
> 
> I have done both and it is a day and night difference literally...lol


Yep very tru. Those fools dontr even wanna put water down for durnouts on saturday. if someone doesnt bit(h it wont get done. unless there are few big HP car there. saturday night is mostly st car so there wont be any track prep. if u dont have slicks dont look to run good times at all.


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Yep very tru. Those fools dontr even wanna put water down for durnouts on saturday. if someone doesnt bit(h it wont get done. unless there are few big HP car there. saturday night is mostly st car so there wont be any track prep. if u dont have slicks dont look to run good times at all.


Called the track yesterday and confirmed the Track prep issue. So I decided I will be going out there both days.lol Saturdays and will be for fun and test out the radials, And Sunday morning I'll met you guys there.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

PRzFiNEST21x said:


> Called the track yesterday and confirmed the Track prep issue. So I decided I will be going out there both days.lol Saturdays and will be for fun and test out the radials, And Sunday morning I'll met you guys there.



:thumbup:


----------



## scottisha (Mar 17, 2004)

The issue I have with Sunday is that they say racing starts at 10:00am and that would be great if it really did start at 10, because air is still cool, but they don't start the first car down the track until it's almost noon and the by then the temps are back up into the 70's... 

Scott


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

scottisha said:


> The issue I have with Sunday is that they say racing starts at 10:00am and that would be great if it really did start at 10, because air is still cool, but they don't start the first car down the track until it's almost noon and the by then the temps are back up into the 70's...
> 
> Scott


Hopefully forecast is correct and it won't break into the 70s this Sunday.


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

scottisha said:


> The issue I have with Sunday is that they say racing starts at 10:00am and that would be great if it really did start at 10, because air is still cool, but they don't start the first car down the track until it's almost noon and the by then the temps are back up into the 70's...
> 
> Scott


I hope that doesnt happen, I cant stay passed 2am. 
if cars dont start going down the track until around noon, I'll be lucky to get 4 passes.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok folks So I decided to hit the rollers saturday morning and was super shocked at the outcome. Last time on the roller I made 380whp on race file and ran [email protected] on pump gas with meth and [email protected] on race gas with meth back in june. Only changes made form then was dsg tune, new oem k04 CHRA, new timing chain tensioner and guide, and boost is around 25psi. Car made 416whp and 407-408wtq on pump gas and meth and race file pulled a crazy 430whp and 414wtq on a mustang dyno.
So went to track on sunday and my times for sure backed up my dyne. Running on full slicks " still have to get use to them" but car pulled a [email protected] I think its safe to say that the fastest on pump gas and meth. Anyways here are some pics and video will come shorty. Enjoy!

Pump gas and meth









100oct and meth









Track DA and Temps on Sunday









1/4 mile times on pump gas and meth


----------



## MK6_TSI (Oct 5, 2014)

What K04 turbo is this?


----------



## MK6_TSI (Oct 5, 2014)

Also I thought you already has a stage 3 dsg tune. What else changed with that?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

MK6_TSI said:


> Also I thought you already has a stage 3 dsg tune. What else changed with that?




Its a normal k04 that i port and polished. 
And yes I did have stage 3 before but i had to replace trans due to my lack of knowledge. I didn't change my trans oil and pretty much messed up the mechtronics unit at 108k  So replaced trans and had to wait a few weeks before getting my dog stage 3 flash back due to forgemotorsport being busy and out of town.


----------



## MK6_TSI (Oct 5, 2014)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Its a normal k04 that i port and polished.
> And yes I did have stage 3 before but i had to replace trans due to my lack of knowledge. I didn't change my trans oil and pretty much messed up the mechtronics unit at 108k  So replaced trans and had to wait a few weeks before getting my dog stage 3 flash back due to forgemotorsport being busy and out of town.


Gotcha , I went Saturday night and trapped my best mph at 105.5 but the track prep was garbage. 2.2 60ft was my best . How much is that tune for the dsg . If you want my number we can talk and head out to the track sometime o live near metrowest


Blu--Pearl said:


> Its a normal k04 that i port and polished.
> And yes I did have stage 3 before but i had to replace trans due to my lack of knowledge. I didn't change my trans oil and pretty much messed up the mechtronics unit at 108k  So replaced trans and had to wait a few weeks before getting my dog stage 3 flash back due to forgemotorsport being busy and out of town.


----------



## MK6_TSI (Oct 5, 2014)

Was it a K04 kit or you pieced one together?


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

So yesterday I had the pleasure of joining Blu--Pearl as car #111 and break his K03 turbo record with a 12.62 @ 107.54. Here are the time slips of my three runs yesterday. 










Slip #1 I broke it by .01 of a sec and trapped a new best @ 109.43 MPH (Also a record for K03)

Slip #2 The record run

Slip #3 Best 60ft time but I shifted too early from 2nd to 3rd

Here are the official list of mods for these runs.


APR Stage 2 ECU Upgrade (v1.2) on 100 Octane tune
APR Stage 1 DSG Tune
APR Carbonio Stage 1 CAI w/ AEM Dryflow Air Filter
APR Intercooler 
Koni Coilovers 
Godspeed Downpipe with Mandrel Bend Solutions 200 Cell Cat
Magnaflow Catback Exhaust
Neuspeed Turbo Discharge Pipe
Neuspeed Air Charge Pipe
BFI Stage 1 Torque Engine Mount Insert
Audi R8 Coilpacks
Duralast Gold ETX16L Lightweight Battery
Hoosiers 225/45/17 Drag Radials borrowed from Blu--Pearl
Sunoco 260 GT Gas (100 Octane)
Removed Spare Tire and Rear Seats
DA as listed on Blu--Pearl post was @ 326.59

Special thanks to Blu--Pearl for his guidance and of course his tires! :thumbsup:


----------



## MK6_TSI (Oct 5, 2014)

Is this with a port and polished k03 also?


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

MK6_TSI said:


> Is this with a port and polished k03 also?


No. Unmodified OEM K03.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

MK6_TSI said:


> Was it a K04 kit or you pieced one together?


No the k04 was sponsored to me from forgemotorsport. It was the oem turbo off there TTS racekor. And i just got all the parts i needed like hoses and from forge and turbo install parts from ecs and the dealer lol


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

MK6_TSI said:


> Is this with a port and polished k03 also?



Yea bro the homie recognized1 has a beast of a car and I say a factory freak. Not many gti with his mods will crank out those times. 
He did a good job on lunching and hitting the correct shift points. But it looks like his car is almost at the power level of my port and polish k03. Wish i got to run it the cold weather. When i set the record it was in august, september in mid 80's to mid 70's* temps with horrible DA


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Yeah no doubt the weather played a huge role in my run. 

G do you have video from the go pro? Also the ones from your camera?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Not the best video ever! But it will do


----------



## MK6_TSI (Oct 5, 2014)

Anyone going to the track tonight in orlando?


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

MK6_TSI said:


> Anyone going to the track tonight in orlando?


Nah. My next track day will be at FixxFest.


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Here is the video of my 12.62 record run from post #1483. It is best to view on a large screen computer on 1080p mode to make out the time on the right lane.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

recognized1 said:


> Nah. My next track day will be at FixxFest.


:thumbup::thumbup: look forward to seeing it run!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

recognized1 said:


> Here is the video of my 12.62 record run from post #1483. It is best to view on a large screen computer on 1080p mode to make out the time on the right lane.




Hope u ready son to break some peoples hearts hahahahha. Im shooting to hit my 1st 11 sec pass at cixx on k04 and join the handful of folks that hit the 11 sec club on K04. I might even do it on pump gas if its cold enough :thumbup:


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Hope u ready son to break some peoples hearts hahahahha.


I can't wait for the first person there to ask me what K04 tune I am running. lol.


----------



## MK6_TSI (Oct 5, 2014)

Anyone have a vagcom in the orlando area? My car is acting weird


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

recognized1 said:


> I can't wait for the first person there to ask me what K04 tune I am running. lol.


:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

I gats vagcom bro. hit me up whenever. 407 739 4494


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Took it to the track at FixxFest yesterday. 










No new records set but had a great time. My 3 best runs. 









Supporting mod list:

APR Stage 2 ECU Upgrade (v1.2) on 100 Octane tune
APR Stage 1 DSG Tune
APR Carbonio Stage 1 CAI w/ AEM Dryflow Air Filter
APR Intercooler 
Koni Coilovers 
Godspeed Downpipe with Mandrel Bend Solutions 200 Cell Cat
Magnaflow Catback Exhaust
Neuspeed Turbo Discharge Pipe
Neuspeed Air Charge Pipe
034 Motorsport Street Density Engine and Transmission Mounts
BFI Stage 1 Torque Engine Mount Insert
Audi R8 Coilpacks
Duralast Gold ETX16L Lightweight Battery
Hoosiers 225/45/17 Drag Radials
Sunoco 260 GT Gas (100 Octane)
Removed Spare Tire and Rear Seats
DA @ 1484 ft


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Seeing everyone is slacking. I hit the track yesterday

Times:










Conditions:










As soon as we have some colds nights here in orlando, I will have a better shot of getting car in the 11's on pump gas and meth. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Keep up the sick work G! I'm hoping to hit the track later next week or the following! Getting all the little kinks fixed with the car to make sure it's in top shape..


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

pattrick02 said:


> Keep up the sick work G! I'm hoping to hit the track later next week or the following! Getting all the little kinks fixed with the car to make sure it's in top shape..




Well its seem people have stopped going to track. After many many tries. I have set a new world record. I refused to even run race gas file at track tell I had this under my belt. I knew and had a good feeling my car could do it. I finally got my launch down correctly thanks to GIAC input and forgemotorsport product and support.

Well Here it is Fastest MK6 GTI on K04 running 100% pump gas. No meth No race gas!


----------



## Schwarz_MkFünf (May 9, 2015)

*My first 1/4 run*

Went to Montgomery Motorsports park tonight to run some 1/4 mile drags, results are:










My mods:
-APR Stage I 93 octane file (and fuel)
-BSH motor/transmission/pendulum mounts (and insert)
-Neuspeed P-Flo intake
-Raceland 3" catless downpipe
-Noise pipe delete

Conditions:
~75-80 Deg Fahrenheit
384 ft above sea level
test & tune night (hot track)

A couple caveats (okay, four of them):
This was my first time EVER on a drag strip, so hopefully my 60 ft. is fairly respectable
On my fourth run, I was getting a lot of clutch slippage, so unfortunately my night had to end early (could've easily knocked off a few tenths if I had a chance to figure out my technique)
I was unable to bump up to the 100oct tune because of my clutch issues
All-season tires with not a whole lot of tread remaining

I'm fairly certain that given my current mods and a functioning clutch I could break into the 13s, but I'm fairly pleased with the result _for now_


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sonoma (I still call it Infineon) Raceway, today July 5th:










Pretty much what I expected.

2009 CC Sport 2.0 TSI Auto (Tiptronic)
APR Stage 2 - 100 Octane File
APR Carbonio Stage 1+2 Intake
GFB DV+ Diverter Valve
USP Downpipe, Catted
ECS Dogbone Insert
Spulen Catch Can
Falken Ziex ZE912 Tires

It was between 66* and 72* during my time there, overcast and moist morning, sun was coming out the last run. Light to moderate head wind.

Second time ever on the drag strip, first time with my CC. I know my reaction times are garbage but overall I think the runs were pretty decent.

Felt pretty out of place today. Only saw one other VW (60's-70's Ghia) and most of the cars were 10-11 second american/muscle cars. They also ran Pro and Super Pro cars, some running in the low 6's. I still had fun, though.



2015/07/05 - 14.492 @ 95.56 - FWD - Tip - CC B6 - IHI K03 - APR - 100 AKI - TheMysticWizard1 - Timeslip


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

seriously know no has taken there cars to the track since April WTH, well bring this back from the dead seeing it will be cool soon down here in orlando fl. should have new times soon :thumbup:


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

JR ran the other day


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Damn global warming has kept me off the track but did manage to finally go a few weeks ago for FixxFest. 

Car # 28










APR Stage 2 on 100 octane. Full list of mods on my build thread.


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

Seems like I am the only one coming in here and posting up times  Where is Blu--Pearl? I know he has some great times to post. I went back to the track a week ago and put up some decent times. My terrible launches cost breaking into the 12.5 territory but I plan on getting back to the track a next weekend to attempt it again.










APR Stage 2 (100 Octane)
Removed spare and rear seats
17" Hoosier Drag Radials
everything else can be found in my build thread.


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

Winter over here in Montreal, tracks are closed until next april. Good times with stage 2 and slicks.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Well kids Im back, Its finally cold-ish here in Fl, ....... Man this many months later and still on the same page lol

Nice run from the Uni Car is that the same one from the video on youtube, with the modded K04 "larger comp wheel and larger hotside housing" sick run non-the least.

Over the last weeks been able to get out and make some runs, 2 of those day we had nice cool weather here in Orlando 50-60* with DA around 300 or so. even got a chance to race the fastest stock turbo MK7 GTI 
lot of fun, cool kid and very fast car :thumb up:

[video]https://www.facebook.com/jason.adcock.52/videos/10208086076690901/?theater[/video]

Only changes made to car from last setup and [email protected] on pump gas, were new spark plugs and coils, dsg oil change, forge large bore BOV and finally running GIAC extreme 104oct tune :thumb up: using sunoco 260 gt plus 104 oct gas  

So very close to breaking GIAC record, Will be heading out tomorrow to try my best at hitting an 11.5 :thumb up:

Here you go, now cmon people let hit the track!








[/url]gee's 11 sec club passes by gianni_woods, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Well kids Im back, Its finally cold-ish here in Fl, ....... Man this many months later and still on the same page lol
> 
> Nice run from the Uni Car is that the same one from the video on youtube, with the modded K04 "larger comp wheel and larger hotside housing" sick run non-the least.
> 
> ...



damn homie, you're just killing it. 11.6 is very impressive. I am glad to see that!! Keep it up, 11.5 should be coming soon for you.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> damn homie, you're just killing it. 11.6 is very impressive. I am glad to see that!! Keep it up, 11.5 should be coming soon for you.



Thanks bro, Gonna turn boost to 26 psi and see what happens, should be able to hit an 11.5, just hopen to get one or 2 work cool night here in Orlando. got about 7 gals of race fuel so Im ready bro. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

My last trip to the track a few weeks ago cost me over 7k in drivetrain and transmission parts...Not sure how soon I'll be going out again. Lol..


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> My last trip to the track a few weeks ago cost me over 7k in drivetrain and transmission parts...Not sure how soon I'll be going out again. Lol..



I know how u feel. My last track visit cost meffective just over 11,000


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> My last trip to the track a few weeks ago cost me over 7k in drivetrain and transmission parts...Not sure how soon I'll be going out again. Lol..



I know how u feel. My last track visit cost meffective just over 11,000


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> My last trip to the track a few weeks ago cost me over 7k in drivetrain and transmission parts...Not sure how soon I'll be going out again. Lol..


Turn boost down to much power bro :laugh::thumbup: thhat sucks thou. Hope next time out will be better man


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> My last trip to the track a few weeks ago cost me over 7k in drivetrain and transmission parts...Not sure how soon I'll be going out again. Lol..


damn what all did you break


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

smokey24 said:


> I know how u feel. My last track visit cost meffective just over 11,000


ughhh that sucks too man, i feel your pain! 



Blu--Pearl said:


> Turn boost down to much power bro :laugh::thumbup: thhat sucks thou. Hope next time out will be better man


haha, better luck next time!



jettaglx91 said:


> damn what all did you break


long story short: the diff, 1st and 2nd gear, shaft, some synchros, bent fork, and some other miscellaneous stuff. I think it was a ticking timebomb waiting to go off. it will be bulletproof now, and everything new. should be fixed by tomorrow i'm hoping..


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

I took the car out to Orlando Speedworld on February 7th, 2016. On my first run I beat the K03 record again. 12.61 at 107.85 mph


















Official support mod list:

APR Stage 2 ECU Upgrade on 100 Octane tune
APR Stage 1 DSG Tune
APR Carbonio Stage 1 CAI w/ AEM Dryflow Air Filter
APR Intercooler 
Koni Coilovers 
Godspeed Downpipe with Mandrel Bend Solutions 200 Cell Cat
Magnaflow Catback Exhaust
Neuspeed Turbo Discharge Pipe
Neuspeed Air Charge Pipe
BFI Stage 1 Torque Engine Mount Insert
034 Motorsport Street Density Engine & Transmission Mount
Audi R8 Coilpacks
Hoosiers 225/45/17 Drag Radials
Sunoco 260 GT Plus Gas (104 Octane)
Removed Spare Tire and Rear Seats
DA @ -520ft according to dragtimes.com

Unfortunately, I was not able to go for my ultimate goal of 12.59 because on the next run I destroyed the DSG. :banghead:


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

recognized1 said:


> I took the car out to Orlando Speedworld on February 7th, 2016. On my first run I beat the K03 record again. 12.61 at 107.85 mph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Congratulations. This car is a Unicorn lol but Damn what did you break? Ive already gone thru 2 DSG Transmissions on my GLI. Lucky VW covered it, but im afraid to launch on Slicks now without getting an LSD. Ive destroyed 2 stocks ones.


----------



## JASON21 (Feb 22, 2016)

12,03 @113 mph
Audi TTS 2012

My Mods:
- REVO Stage 2+ Tune
- REVO Stage 2 DSG
- REVO Intake
- MILLTEK full Exhaust 
- 19" NEUSPEED RSE10 Wheels
- NITTO NT05 245/35/19 Tires

Drag run with Sunoco 260 GT, removed spare tire and rear seats 
Very hot (100*F) and humidity weather conditions


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

JASON21 said:


> 12,03 @113 mph
> Audi TTS 2012


Doesn't this car have the older FSI engine like a golf R? If so it wouldn't apply to this forum/list


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Well folks Ive done it again. On top of the North American K04 1/4 mile list ( New Record) 








[/url]Untitled by gianni_woods, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

Blu--Pearl said:


> Well folks Ive done it again. On top of the North American K04 1/4 mile list ( New Record)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Image shows broken on my phone, can you repost?

I was driving my ko4 gli today and having a blast. 

I'm giving my 10 sec s3 a break 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

